# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  World of Warcraft - Interbellum (OOC Thread)

## MrAbdiel

Welcome, heroes!  This will be the OOC thread for our game.  Feel free to ask any questions, post any extra rolls, or conspire against me with one another here.

The IC Thread is Here.

----------


## WindStruck

I think I finally was able to come up with an actual elf-like surname, by looking at other examples of Thalassian. But still, we could use them interchangeably, either Arkhana'skrit or Runescribe, as apparently we do have other names in use like Sunstrider or Windrunner.

*Spoiler: Isaera Arkhana'skrit  (runescribe) - Large Portrait*
Show




*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Isaera's family was well-to-do, living in the heart of Quel'Thalas. All of her family were quite skilled in the arcane arts, and she was no exception. She was slated for a boring life, perhaps even an unfulfilling one, nose stuck in books and repeating experiments which had been verified ten times over.

Then the undead scourge hit, and razed her entire estate. Some of her family, including her father, were killed or had gone missing. Her mother, some siblings, and distant cousins managed to escape and sought refuge. They came back to desolation and had nothing...

Now Isaera and what is left of her family are trying to pick up the pieces of their former lives. But hey, on the bright side, at least something interesting happened..  kind of like she had wished. Silently, she blames herself, as completely illogical as it is. As the old saying goes, be careful what you wish for. She wishes things were dull and boring as they were before.. and yet, a part of her doesn't. At least now, there is definitely a lot to do, and something new to study...


*Spoiler: Abilities - 4 CP*
Show

Strength: -2
Stamina: -3
Agility: -2
Dexterity: 1
Fighting: -3
Intellect: 5
Awareness: 4
Presence: 4

Racial boon: +1 intellect, +1 dexterity


*Spoiler: Defenses - 4 CP*
Show

Parry: 0 (-3)
Dodge: 0 (-2)
Toughness: -3
Fortitude: 0 (-3)
Will: 4 (8)


*Spoiler: Skills - 30 CP*
Show

Acrobatics: 0 (0)
Athletics: 0 (-2)
Close Combat: 0 (-3)
Deception: 10 (+14)
Expertise (alchemy): 9 (+14)
Expertise (enchanting): 8 (+13)
Expertise (history): 3 (+8)
Expertise (literature): 2 (+7)
Expertise (arcane magic): 9 (+14)
Expertise (natural sciences): 3 (+8)
Insight: 10 (+14)
Intimidation: 0 (+4)
Investigation: 9 (+14)
Perception: 6 (+10)
Persuasion: 10 (+14)
Ranged Combat: 0 (+1)
Sleight of Hand: 0 (+1)
Stealth: 0 (-2)
Technology: 1 (+6)
Treatment: 0 (+5)
Vehicles: 0 (+1)

Crafting boons: +5 expertise (magic), +5 expertise (alchemy), +8 extra to enchanting
Racial boons: Keen senses, +2 Perception


*Spoiler: Advantages - 5 CP*
Show

Assessment
Artificer
Attractive 2
Ritualist


*Spoiler: Powers - 17 CP*
Show

*Spoiler: Spell Array - 12 point cap - 5 options*
Show

Fire Bolt - magic, fire
 -Damage 6
 -Ranged 1

Frost Bolt - magic, frost, resisted by fortitude
 -Damage 1
 -Ranged 1
 -Affliction 7 (dazed + hindered)
 ---Limited Degree 2
 ---Extra Affliction

Arcane Missiles - magic, arcane
 - Damage 4
 - Ranged 1
 - Accurate 1
 - Homing 3

Arcane Explosion - magic, arcane
 - Damage 2
 - Area Burst 1
 - Reduced Range 1
 - Selective
 - Fast Cast

Magical Cantrips - magic, and other possible properties
 - Variable 1
 --- Free Action to change


*Spoiler: Supportive Spell Abilities*
Show

Feather Fall - 1 PP
This is Flight rank 1 or 2 with the "levitation" and "gliding" flaws. But either way, behaves as expected.

Frost Armor - 7 PP
A linked effect with Protection 3 and Energy Aura 1.
The energy aura doesn't deal damage, but rather inflicts afflictions (2 extra effects, and limited to only 1st degree).
Enemies attacking Isaera in melee make DC 11 fortitude save or become dazed, hindered, _and_ impaired.



*Spoiler: Complications*
Show

== Spellcasting ==
Spellcasting is a difficult art which requires both hands free, freedom of movement, and the ability to intone arcane syllables clearly. If any of these conditions are hampered, an expertise (magic) roll is required. DC 15 for one hampered ability, 20 for two, 25 for all three. If both hands are occupied, you're completely bound, or unable to speak, you can't cast spells at all.

Most spells also have a full casting time, triggering on the beginning of your next turn, unless specifically stated otherwise. If you take damage while casting, you need to make an expertise (magic) roll of the same toughness DC. But if you get stunned or incapacitated from taking damage, the spell fails anyway.

Additionally, casting spells costs Mana. After prolonged use of these abilities, the character may need to expend extra effort to continue casting and become fatigued.

== Story Complications ==

Motivation: Seeking Knowledge - It's no secret that Isaera is a scholar. She might be willing to do some risky or even questionable things, if it's for the sake of discovery.

Motivation: Peace - In the end, it isn't about doing good for the sake of goodness, or bringing down justice upon the evil. Isaera just wants to glue the pieces of the world back together so that it can heal, and so she and everyone else can get back to trying to live like normal, minding their own business, and trying to live in peace.

Motivation: Manabread for the Family - With her family essentially being refugees, with little to no possessions and barely even a place to call home, they are struggling. Badly. Any resources that Isaera can send to her family, to her new home, would be a great help.

Bad Blood: the relation between elves and the alliance are very strained. Quel'Thalas is fractured and crumbling, and in part, no thanks to the alliance which could not protect Silvermoon, and their precious Sun Well. Of course, the others had lost much to the scourge as well. But the rampant racism displayed in the alliance's upper ranks simply crosses the line. Tensions between human and elf are at an all-time high.. and for the stupidest of reasons.

A Lot to Live Up to: magic has run strongly in Isaera's family. All of them skilled enchanters, runesmiths, and knowledgeable of the arcane. Even her father was some famous arch mage, gone missing and presumed dead or lost to the conflicts with the undead scourge. Isaera has a name for herself to uphold.. and unfortunately, she was best suited to do that in a lecture hall or a library, not on a dangerous adventure.

Mana Addiction: Well. Some elves have it worse. A lot worse. To the point of being dangers to themselves and everyone else around them. Isaera and her family seem to have it all together for the most part.. but the pains and lethargy are still ever-present, slowly creeping upon their minds and bodies at all times. It can't be helped. Since her people had basically evolved basking in the Sun Well's power, physiological side effects from its absence would be inevitable.


+ 

*Spoiler: Changes*
Show

8 skill points added to expertise: enchanting as per discussions related to the professions tweaks.

Orcish will be learned by everyone for free now.

8PP
Adding Featherfall and Frost armor!

----------


## Feathersnow

Hello*Spoiler: Mor'Lag* 
Show

Racial features: 

Extraordinary Effort
Luck x2
Well-informed
Second chance 

Profession features (alchemy): 

Expertise: magic +6
Equipment +1
Artificer 

Other advantages: (9)
Move-by attack
Improved Smash
Power attack
Takedown 
Fast grab
Improved grab
Improved hold 
Uncanny dodge 
Assessment 

Skills: (23)
Fighting +10
Insight +5
Investigation +5
Athletics +5
Treat +5
Perception +5
Intimidation +1 (+3) 

Abilities (20) 

Strength +1 (+5)
Stamina +1(+5)
Agility +1
Dexterity +1
Fighting +3
Intellect +1
Awareness +1
Presence +1 

Power- permanent growth 4

----------


## Plaids

Hi everyone.

How frequently should we post going forward?
I'd like to know when to keep my phone handy when away from the desktop. 
*Spoiler: Jakk'ari the troll shaman*
Show




Racial 5:
Persistent Regeneration 2 = 4pts
2nd Chance to disease = 1pt

Profession 5:
Expertise Herbalism 8 = 4pts
Expertise Cooking 2 = 1pts

Power Pts 60:

Abilities 26:
AWE 3
STR 0
STA 1
AGL 1
DEX 3
FGT 1
INT 1
PRE 3

Powers 23:
Selective Environment Control 3 = 9pts // 250ft radius
Comprehend Elements 2 = 2pts // To freely converse with elementals in the vicinity
Blast 5 = 10pts
Deflect 2 = 2 pts // To harness the elements to protect allies. Like using gusts of wind to stop flying spears.

Skills 9:
Investigation 4 = 2 pts
Persuasion 6 = 3 pts
Perception 4 = 2 pts
Ranged Combat 4 = 2 pts

Advantages 2:
Network = 1 pts //Converse with local elements/elementals
Connected = 1 pts //Requesting aid from local elements/elementals.

Character:
Motivation: Diplomacy - In the tumultuous world of Azeroth allies are more important than ever and the only way the village will endure future catastrophes is to make alliances.
Motivation: Home - Duty to ones tribe guides Jakk'ari but the comforts of home are hard to forget.


Reputation: Traveling shaman
Quirk: Eager to please - While hospitable and considerate the duty of a diplomat with need to make allies compels Jakk'ari to defer to figures of authority reverently for the divine and deferential to the political




*Spoiler: Jakk'ari the troll shaman revised*
Show


I accidentally made a character with attack power exceeding the campaigns power level. So here is my revision.

Racial 5:
Persistent Regeneration 2 = 4pts
2nd Chance to disease = 1pt

Profession 5:
Expertise Herbalism 8 = 4pts
Expertise Cooking 2 = 1pts

Power Pts 60:

Abilities 26:
AWE 3
STR 0
STA 1
AGL 1
DEX 2
FGT 1
INT 1
PRE 3

Powers 23:
Selective Environment Control 3 = 9pts // 250ft radius
Comprehend Elements 2 = 2pts // To freely converse with elementals in the vicinity
Blast 4 = 8pts
Reflective Deflect 3 = 6 pts // To harness the elements to protect allies. Like using gusts of wind to stop flying spears.

Skills 9:
Investigation 4 = 2 pts
Persuasion 6 = 3 pts
Perception 4 = 2 pts
Ranged Combat 2 = 1 pts

Advantages 2:
Network = 1 pts //Converse with local elements/elementals
Connected = 1 pts //Requesting aid from local elements/elementals.
Leadership = 1pts //Remove dazed, fatigued, or stunned with the use of 1 victory point.

Character:
Motivation: Diplomacy - In the tumultuous world of Azeroth allies are more important than ever and the only way the village will endure future catastrophes is to make alliances.
Motivation: Home - Duty to ones tribe guides Jakk'ari but the comforts of home are hard to forget.


Reputation: Traveling shaman
Quirk: Eager to please - While hospitable and considerate the duty of a diplomat with need to make allies compels Jakk'ari to defer to figures of authority reverently for the divine and deferential to the political





*Spoiler: Jakk'ari the troll shaman +4 ppts*
Show



Racial 5:
Persistent Regeneration 2 = 4pts
2nd Chance to disease = 1pt

Profession 5:
Expertise Herbalism 8 = 4pts
Expertise Cooking 2 = 1pts

Power Pts 64:

Abilities 24:
AWE 3
STR 0
STA 1
AGL 1
DEX 2
FGT 1
INT 1
PRE 3

Powers 29:
Selective Environment Control 3 = 9pts // 250ft radius
Comprehend Elements 2 = 2pts // To freely converse with elementals in the vicinity
Blast 4 = 8pts
Reflective Deflect 3 = 6 pts // To harness the elements to protect allies. Like using gusts of wind to stop flying spears.
Empathic Healing 4 = 4pts // To heal someone the character healing must transpose the wounds onto themselves.

Skills 8:
Investigation 4 = 2 pts
Persuasion 6 = 3 pts
Perception 4 = 2 pts
Ranged Combat 2 = 1 pts

Advantages 3: 
Network = 1 pts //Converse with local elements/elementals
Connected = 1 pts //Requesting aid from local elements/elementals.
Leadership = 1pts //Remove dazed, fatigued, or stunned with the use of 1 victory point.

Character:
Motivation: Diplomacy - In the tumultuous world of Azeroth allies are more important than ever and the only way the village will endure future catastrophes is to make alliances.
Motivation: Home - Duty to ones tribe guides Jakk'ari but the comforts of home are hard to forget.


Reputation: Traveling shaman
Quirk: Eager to please - While hospitable and considerate the duty of a diplomat with need to make allies compels Jakk'ari to defer to figures of authority reverently for the divine and deferential to the political




*Spoiler: Bee swarm guest star*
Show

Budget - 15pts
Powers:
Fluid 1: 5pts - Swarm of bees moves fluidly like water
Flight 1: 2pts - Swarm of bees can fly
Dazzle 4: 8pts - Swarm of bees can interfere with the senses of others and sting
Immunity5 Arrows Mundane: 5pts - 3E Guide lists bullets as a "particular damage effect" immunity costing 5. Mundane arrows are the WOW bullets in a sense.
Senses Accurate4 & Counter Concealment2 Olfactory: 6pts - Swarm of bees has great sense of smell
26pts Total

Skills:
Expertise Sugar foraging 2: 1pts
1pts

Stats:
STR -2: -4pts
FGT -1: -2pts
PRE -1: -2pts
INT -1: -2pts
WILL -1: -2pts
-12pts Total

Everything not mentioned would be a default value.

----------


## WindStruck

Hi!  I don't think an established posting speed or expectation was ever written...

My personal preference would be to check back daily, or perhaps, whenever you get a decent chunk of free time. Typically pbp games can update once a day, or every 2-3 days if they are "quick".

However, we players can post more quickly amongst ourselves, which is what might typically happen when one of our characters starts interacting with another. It kind of simulates actually having a conversation, you know? But that's only up to a certain point. It's good to allow others a chance to interact, too, in case a few people get carried away...

----------


## MrAbdiel

WindStruck is correct, and the idea of "post ideally daily, or at least every couple of days" is what we're going for here.  I won't backseat-drive your character's actions unless you've been quiet for at least two days, and in that case I'll make them do whatever seems most sensible for their character and moves the story along.  If you go silent for a week or more without any announcement, I'll look for a chance to retire your character from the scene and perhaps the game.  So communicate absences if you're gonna have 'em, and I'll try to do the same!

----------


## BananaPhone

*Spoiler*
Show

Marion Mordis




*Name:* Marion Mordis
*Race:* Human
*Homeland:* Former Kingdom of Alterac
*Profession:* Warlock, former apprentice at Dalaran
*Age:* 19


*Abilities:* (4pp + 4pp Human Spirit (Awe 2))
Str 0, Sta 0, Agl 0, Dex 0, Fgt 0, Int 3, Awe 2, Pre 0

*Defenses:* (13pp + 1pp Human Spirit (Will))
Parry 4
Dodge 4
Toughness 0/4
Will 4

*Skills:* (17pp, +4pp (Expertise (Mining) and Technology 5CP Skills)
Expertise (Mining) +7, Expertise (Business) +11,  Expertise +11 (Magic - Fel), Insight +5, Perception +5, Persuasion +8, Technology +11.

*Advantages:* (6pp + 1pp Skills (Inventor))
Attractive, Benefit (Status - Minor Noble), Ritualist, Inventor, Move-by Action, Benefit (Wealth 2 - Independently Wealthy)

*Powers:* (32pp)

*Summon Demon*(Enhanced Trait 4pp)
Enhanced Trait: Inreased Duration (continuous), Heroic, Distracting, Mental Link, Sacrifice, Noticeable, Check Required (DC 16 Expertise: magic), Quirk (Requires 1 Soul Shard as created by Artificer), Activation (Create Summoning Circle via Ritualist)

Minion - Voidwalker - Varghast
*Spoiler*
Show


*Abilities:* 0pp (Straight zeroes.)

*Defenses:* 0pp.  Zeroes across the board except toughness, which is 8 because of the Protection power.

*Skills:* (10pp.)

Insight +5, Perception +5, Intimidation +5, Close Combat +4, Expertise: Demonology +1.

*Advantages:* (2pp.)

Uncanny Dodge and Interpose.  

*Powers:* (33pp)

*Immunity:* Interaction Skills - 5pp

*Demonic Regeneration* (Array) - 11pp
_Consume Shadows:_ Regeneration 10 (1 Toughness Penalty Removed per Round)
_Alternate Consume Shadows:_ Regeneration 20, Persistent, Source: Nether Energies, Limited: Only when Unsummoned. 

*Torment* ("Mass Taunt" Weaken:Attack) - 9pp
Weaken:Attack - 4 Ranks
Selective +1 Per Rank
Area Burst +1 Per Rank
Quirk (Penalty Removed if attacking the Void Walker) -2 Flat
Activation (Move) -1 Flat.  

*Protection* - 8pp
+8 Toughness




*"Demon Armour" (Multiple Effects 8)*
Protection 4: Toughness 4
Regeneration 4: Regeneration 4, every 2.5 rounds.

*"Destruction and Affliction" (Array 20pp)*
*Main Power:* Shadow and Fire (Blast 4, 16pp))
Accurate 2, Range 400 ft, DC 19, Homing 1, Multiattack, Variable Descriptor (Fire or Shadow)

_- Alt. Power:_  Corruption (Blast 4, 16pp)
Perception range, DC 19, Secondary Effect

_- Alt. Power:_ Mass Cripple (Burst Area Affliction 4, 12pp)
400 ft, 30ft Burst, 1st Degree: Fatigued, 2nd Degree: Stunned, Resisted by: Will, DC 14, Increased Duration (Concentration), Increased Range (Ranged), Limited Degree.

_- Alt. Power:_ Death and Decay (Cylinder Area Damage 3, 15pp)
Area (Cylinder) 30ft, 300 ft range, DC 18, Contagious, Increased Duration (Concentration), Increased Range (Range)

_- Alt. Power:_ "Blast Wave" (Blast: Cone Area Damage 4)
400ft range, DC 19, Cone Area 2: 120 feet cone, DC 14.


6 Abilities + 33 Powers + 6 Advantages + 17 Skills + 13 Defenses = 75pp

1 pp left, need to spend.


*Complications:*
*Motivation: Thrills:*

*Motivation: Knowledge Accumulation:*

*Motivation: Restoration of Family Name:*

*Reputation: Alteraci Minor Noble:*

*Reputation: Warlock:*

*Quirk: Flirt:*

----------


## Feathersnow

My macro failed.  For that matter, I fully expect you to GM  Fiat that pay is non-negotiable.   But, in any event, (1d20+3)[*8*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Acknowledged, Feathersnow!  I'm planning on being pretty abstract about money in this game - I'll be damned if I'm going to complicate my life and yours by requiring everyone to track pennies and figure out how much each ogre head consumes in food and drink per week.  But I welcome players making any presumptive rolls they want in their posts to economize on time - the worst I can say is "it doesn't apply."

In this case, it might have applied a little bit if only for your allies to be impressed that you increased the reward pot - but an eight, sadly won't make the bacon. :D

Also, WindStruck, concerning your character's name - Going by Arkhana'Skrit or Runescribe works for me!  Elves in the lore seem to usually have names like you said - Feathermoon, Windrunner, Starbreeze - but we have to assume those are common translations of elven names for use in the _lingua franca_.  Additionally, I postulate (and because I'm running the game, have decided) that while elves might have an inherited 'family name' that is expressly tied to ancestors, they may or may not use as their presented 'second name' in introductions.  I'm forced to assume that elves as individuals and perhaps as families _choose_ their second name or have it bestowed upon them according to some cultural mechanism.  I get to his because shortly after Kael'Thas Sunstrider (a good, high elven 'sun' name) renamed his high elven remnant "blood elves", you started running into elves with names like "Bloodstar" and "Bloodscorn", which obviously relate to the rebranding of their race!  So the final verdict is: choose the name that sounds coolest to you, and that'll work just fine.

----------


## WindStruck

I really am feeling leery about the job.  I am sorry because it's like.. *I know* we're supposed to be going on some kind of adventure! That's what the game is all about!

But I do think the situation seems waaaaay too risky, between the nature of the mission, and even the potential risk of not trusting your "allies"!  I mean, just thinking about this, as a player I would love to get a mission started..  but I really think everything in my character's mind is saying "No! Bad idea!"

Soooo... I don't know.

Is there any other incentive we can come up with to get this seen through?  Isaera could, perhaps try a persuasion roll (and she'd be quite good at it) to try to sweeten the deal or get further assistance.  At the very least, I've just thought of an idea that could alleviate the whole "we don't trust a troll or ogre" problem.  I guess I should at least try to do something.

Or if, failing that..  we could perhaps, wait for a different job...   :Small Tongue:

----------


## MrAbdiel

You can definitely try to persuade for more.  It seems like Marion's of one mind with you in that!  Roll them bones, and we'll see what the Captain can cough up when his last ditch effort to save these Cadets is beating him up with intimidation and persuasion checks. :)

----------


## WindStruck

Haha, I rolled the bones alright!

I did quite well....  I don't see him refusing.   :Small Amused:

----------


## Plaids

Quick question how is using skills on fellow play characters going to be handled?
I don't want to fight, try suppress other players, or try to persuade other characters to walk off bridges but I think insight just affects me.
I also just rolled insight on Windstruck's Isaera since Isaera was acting kind of suspicious.

Another question. Does editing a posts flavor text change the die roll made on the post?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Quick question how is using skills on fellow play characters going to be handled?
> I don't want to fight, try suppress other players, or try to persuade other characters to walk off bridges but I think insight just affects me.
> I also just rolled insight on Windstruck's Isaera since Isaera was acting kind of suspicious.
> 
> Another question. Does editing a posts flavor text change the die roll made on the post?


Last question first:  It does not.  When you edit a post with a roll on it, the roll's outcome is not directly editable.  It's visible as [roll0] and [roll1] and similar things, which seem to be variables the generated roll is saved as in reference to your post.  It is -theoretically possible- to post, then see you had a bad roll, and then delete that roll result and input something that looks like a roll result just using bolded text; but that will be detectable to any mod or admin who cares to inspect the post and can result in bans, so any cheatery is easilly revealed.  There's the Dice Roller sub forums specifically for rolls and those posts can't be edited, but it's a pain in the but to reference back and forth so I (and most DMs) just trust players for the most part.  Also worth noting, if you preview a post in which you are using a roll macro, it'll break the macro and the roll won't work.

As for using social skills on other players, just that way can lead to madness and player disatisfaction, I'm going to err on the side of trusting the players, and step in if I feel things are being done disingenously in some fashion.  But you all seem cool, so I don't think it'll be an issue.  Still, here's my take:

Intimidating, Persuading, Deceiving, and seeing through deceptions are all things you conduct with other players through RP.  If you want, you can make a one sided roll to establish what the other player is reacting to; but ultimately they're going to decide if their character is persuaded, or frightened, or lets slip a telling look.

Example:

_Rexxar to Thrall: "If you think I'm going to get involved in your ridiculous fight, 'warchief', you've got another think coming.  Now stand aside before I make you stand aside."

Rexxar is attempting to intimidate Thrall.  He rolls his intimidate - let's say at +8 - and gets a 25.

Thrall's player considers his options.  There are two:

a) Thrall, bewildered and frustrated, stands aside and lets the Mok'nathal pass; storms flickering in his eyes.

In this option, Thrall's player is honoring Rexxar's ferocity, either as a character trait or because of the impressive roll.  Thrall is brave, but he's not completely fearless; so he elects to have the young orc yield to the grumpy half-ogre.

b)  Thrall flinches a little at the threat, but doesn't shift his stance.  "Do what you think you have to do, warrior."

In this option, the Thrall's player recognizes Rexxar's threat, and even tries to salute it a little by having Thrall flinch; but it just doesn't make sense to him for Thrall to back down in this scenario, and so he sticks to his guns._

So in your case, it's up to Isaera to decide what Jakk'ari might interpret with his efforts at insight. It's not exact a cleancut solution, but it avoids the worst pitfall, which is players feeling resentful to other players, so I think it's the best way to go.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yikes, a couple of times now you guys have responded so quickly to stuff in the IC thread that I haven't realized everyone has posted and is waiting for me to move it along.  Kudos on that response time.  I guess that's the power of weekends! :D

----------


## WindStruck

I guess!?!   But the funny thing is, weekends, like holidays, are strange things.

You'd think that this means more free time, but often times people say that these periods are actually busier for them.  Some people seem to only post/play at work...   :Small Eek: 

But yeah!  So far, so good!

If you do want an insight roll on Isaera, I would say that you think she is uncomfortable, like most other people who backed out, with the fact that there's a troll and two-headed ogre on this mission too.

That much may as well be obvious enough!

----------


## hand ax ranger

WOOOOOOO

*Spoiler: Zachary Black*
Show



*Spoiler: Image*
Show




*Spoiler: Complications*
Show


Motivation: Responsibility 
Motivation: Patriotism (to the Alliance)
Temper (Cold but vicious, generally lessened by maintaining a slight buzz)
Addiction (High-functioning Alcoholic, thankfully not usually a violent drunk)



*Spoiler: Abilities (26cp)*
Show


Str 1
Sta 2 
Agl 2
Dex 1
Fgt 3
Int 1
Awe 2
Pre 1



*Spoiler: Advantages (9cp)*
Show


Uncanny Dodge
Evasion
Tracking
Agile Feint
Close Attack 4
Skill Mastery (Athletics)



*Spoiler: Skills (15CP)*
Show


Acrobatics 4 (+6)
Athletics 5 (+6)
Intimidation 5 (+6)
Perception 6 (+8)
Ranged Combat 5 (+6)
Stealth 5 (+6)



*Spoiler: Defenses (10CP)*
Show


Dodge 3 (+5)
Parry 2 (+5)
Fort 3 (+5)
Toughness
Will 2 (+5)



*Spoiler: Racial: An Altered Man (5CP)*
Show

 
(Note: All are linked)
Alchemical Homeostasis:
Regeneration 1
Immunity 1 (Aging)
Immunity 2 (Disease and Poison), Limited: Doesn't affect respiratory and digestive

Enhanced senses:
Danger Sense 
Low light vision
Accurate Hearing
Quirk: Over Stimulation (Requires Audio Protection)(Fort DC 12)
Quirk: Over Stimulation (Requires Visual Protection)(Fort DC 12)



*Spoiler: Character Proficiency(5CP)*
Show


Alchemist:
Expertise: Alchemy 4 (+5)
Artificer Advantage

Woodsman: 
Expertise: Nature 4 (+5)




*Spoiler: MY SECRET WEAPON!*
Show




HAHA! You have been tricked, fooled, and quite possibly..bamboozled!

lol

----------


## Feathersnow

Yes.   Mor'Lag has a totally Nietszchean morality that considers the Orcs being comprehensively beaten in the Second War to be the equivalent of the Alliance being "good" and the Horde being "bad."

This said, she utterly disdain Lightweilder religion, and secretly suspects "The Light" of being N'Zoth in a fancy hat.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Lol interesting

----------


## WindStruck

I will roll some expertise skills to see if Isaera may have heard of Marion.

history: (1d20+8)[*15*]

literature: (1d20+7)[*9*]

Bananaphone, feel free to say if you think Isaera should know anything.

----------


## BananaPhone

Depends how familiar with human lands she is. Alterac was the smallest of the human kingdoms (and Marion didn't say she was from there). Likewise, the Mordis' were a minor but very wealthy noble family, so unless she's familiar with Alteraci nobility it's unlikely she knows the name.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Depends how familiar with human lands she is. Alterac was the smallest of the human kingdoms (and Marion didn't say she was from there). Likewise, the Mordis' were a minor but very wealthy noble family, so unless she's familiar with Alteraci nobility it's unlikely she knows the name.


I might suggest it would be appropriate with those tolls for Isaera to know that Marion's accent is not one from the nations with most traditional interaction with Quel'Thalas - Lordaeron, Dalaran, or Stormwind.  That is, if Marion isn't taking pains to conceal her accent.  But the elf is unlikely to pick her right away as Alterac born.


ALSO!  I've posted and done a few new things.  I like spoiler tags, and I use them a bunch.  Here's what I mean when I use them.

An "OOC" tag provides pertinent information for you the player, often a required roll.
A tag that contains a required roll DC contains additional information that only characters that pass the roll will know.  It'll often list a bunch of appropriate skills or expertises, your best of which you may roll.  Normal rules apply that most expertises can't be used untrained, but go ahead and use your intuitions about whether another skill you have is similar enough to substitute from context.  If you are unsure, feel free to ask here in the OOC thread; but I'm not going to hide some critical superspoiler in a clickable tab I can't control, so don't worry too much if you roll, look, and then I say it doesn't count.  If it's a REAL secret, I'll directly message you.

Additionally, if a spoiler is marked as {Fluff}, then feel free to look at it whether or not it requires a roll or you succeed at that roll.  The roll determines whether or not your character knows the contents, but I know we have varying degrees of comfort with early and later Warcraft lore, so I thought I'd throw in tidbits like that both to enjoy being able to editorialize on them myself and to offer some world context.  Let me know if you like that kind of thing, and I'll do more or less of it.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Mor'Lag is miserable.   They barely fit under a tarp, let alone a tent.  They at least borrowed some of the ungent to repel bugs.  That they could have made it themselves was immaterial.   The stuff costs money, and offering it allowed  Jak'kari to bond with the somewhat racist Vrykuls.


Oh!  Poor Mor'Lag. :( Sad ogre is surprisingly compelling.

----------


## WindStruck

Wow, MrAbdiel, you've seriously put some good effort into this!  I'm not really itching to get into combat right away myself...  and frankly, my character would probably get KO'd pretty quickly if that did happen.  So anyway!  More of this RP stuff sounds fun..

I can roll fortitude, but man, her rolls are abysmal!  I think that thankfully, one way or another, she tried some of that herbal remedy...

Fortitude: (1d20-1)[*0*]

expertise (natural science): (1d20+8)[*18*]

expertise (history): (1d20+8)[*22*]

Oh dear, I think she's gonna come down with something....    :Small Eek:

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Wow, MrAbdiel, you've seriously put some good effort into this!  I'm not really itching to get into combat right away myself...  and frankly, my character would probably get KO'd pretty quickly if that did happen.  So anyway!  More of this RP stuff sounds fun..
> 
> I can roll fortitude, but man, her rolls are abysmal!  I think that thankfully, one way or another, she tried some of that herbal remedy...
> 
> Fortitude: [roll0]
> 
> expertise (natural science): [roll1]
> 
> expertise (history): [roll2]
> ...


Well, I have a lot of affection for the setting, so its easy to want to pour some effort in.  Im already having a lot of fun.

Oh, and dont worry about that 0 on the Fort check.  Im sure its nothing. >:)

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh and also, its very funny to me that there are 3 alchemists and a herbalist in the group.  I imagine long journeys where everyone is discussing the usefulness of Kingsblood and Goldenthorn, except Marion going slowly crazy at these plant-nerds.

----------


## WindStruck

> Oh, and dont worry about that 0 on the Fort check.  Im sure its nothing. >:)


Nothing? Well I'll tell you what it is!  It's two degrees of failure, and it almost would have been three!




> Oh and also, its very funny to me that there are 3 alchemists and a herbalist in the group.  I imagine long journeys where everyone is discussing the usefulness of Kingsblood and Goldenthorn, except Marion going slowly crazy at these plant-nerds.


lol yeah! Lots of alchemy to throw around...  though of course, it's not just plants!  There's magic you can infuse into concoctions, and other stuff, like working with strong acids, metallic solutions.  Maybe even the dream of turning lead into gold!

----------


## hand ax ranger

The surplus of Alchemists is really amusing to me XD

----------


## hand ax ranger

*Spoiler: Expertis: Nature*
Show

(1d20+5)[*22*]


*Spoiler: Fort check*
Show

 Nothing, I'm immune to contact poisons and diseases.

----------


## hand ax ranger

I forgot to add this to the above I'm sorry

*Spoiler: Artificer nonsense!*
Show


So generally the Gm rolls the design DC in secret So I'll skip to the part where I do the construction check

Cripple powder
Ranged Affliction 1 (Vulnerable, Exhausted, Fort resists.)
Limited effect,

Construction DC: 11
(1d20+5)[*24*]

----------


## Plaids

So how is contacting elementals going to occur? 
Is it going to be a skill check or a random encounter?

[roll]1d20[/roll]

----------


## WindStruck

If you are trying to make a roll, you can't edit it in.  Rolls can only be made the first time the post is created.  So keep that in mind.   If you mess up rolls, you'll probably have to double post somewhere to get the proper roll in.

----------


## BananaPhone

*Fort roll:* (1D20+6)[*21*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Btw, Mr GM, can I have Marion already possessing a few Soul Shards? Like roll a D4 or something?

Maybe SS: (1D4)[*3*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Btw, Mr GM, can I have Marion already possessing a few Soul Shards? Like roll a D4 or something?
> 
> Maybe SS: [roll0]


You are thusly blessed.  Have your 3 shards.

----------


## BananaPhone

Spiffy, tyvm.

----------


## Plaids

I'm liking how the games going so far.
 I'd like to see if any elementals are in the vicinity and if they know about anything of the local factions activities.
*Spoiler: Elemental roll*
Show

(1d20)[*12*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I'm liking how the games going so far.
>  I'd like to see if any elementals are in the vicinity and if they know about anything of the local factions activities.
> *Spoiler: Elemental roll*
> Show
> 
> [roll0]


Sorry Plaids, I saw your earlier post too!  I promise Im not ignoring you, just giving thought to how Id like to handle spirits now and in perpetuity.  Ill have an elemental reply for you in a couple hours when I get home.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Okay, so vis-à-vis contacting elemental spirits: I'm going to say under normal conditions it's a DC 10 Expertise: Magic check that requires you to speak Kalimag (you do).  Since you've paid for the power to be able to have just such consultations, I'm happy to say you can do the routine Take 10 and pass unless you're doing so in the middle of a combat, or if the DC is higher because, say, fel taint or arcane bleed has squashed the natural elemental presence somewhat.  You might end up getting  called upon by the elements in turn, too; but whether you pick up the phone will be up to you.

----------


## WindStruck

I'm not very enthusiastic about the whole scouting idea..  namely because, the technique of just being loud to ward predators away works quite well, and we'd all be together to face any potential threats.

Also, we _really_ shouldn't be expecting any other particular dangers, like.. horde forces here.   We're traveling to some other outpost, a watchtower or something, if I understood correctly, so until we get there, when we break off with this group of medics, I think we'll be fine.

And then when we're on our own, we'll have a smaller group that can be stealthy.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I'm not very enthusiastic about the whole scouting idea..  namely because, the technique of just being loud to ward predators away works quite well, and we'd all be together to face any potential threats.
> 
> Also, we _really_ shouldn't be expecting any other particular dangers, like.. horde forces here.   We're traveling to some other outpost, a watchtower or something, if I understood correctly, so until we get there, when we break off with this group of medics, I think we'll be fine.
> 
> And then when we're on our own, we'll have a smaller group that can be stealthy.


You have the structure of the journey correct; though if the ranger wants to sneak ahead alone or with a buddy, it wont wreck that plan.

----------


## Plaids

I'm liking these clues and how everyone came together to set up camp.

----------


## Feathersnow

I was AFK for a day and a half.  Thanks for looking after Mor'Lag.   I don't think they would make a good scout, though

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well I'm glad y'all like it so far!  A word on that kind of narration: I will occasionally take the liberty to tie up a scene or introduce some turn of events that way with a very minor supposition of your character's involvement.  In this case, based on everyone's displayed temperaments and previous actions, it seemed pretty intuitive that they'd collaborate on something like that project if it was obvious it was an option; and me describing it in one hit like that saves on a pretty protracted back and forth.  I'm not going to make your character say specific things or act out of character even in those minor presumptions, but if I ever do manage to step on someone's toe by making their character do or not do a thing how you'd prefer, just let me know and I'll edit-retcon it to smooth it out.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marion is just an unassuming traveller...

----------


## MrAbdiel

Some would say suspiciously unassuming!

----------


## BananaPhone

Who, Marion? Never...

----------


## MrAbdiel

I posted, then realized Marion had posted just before me so edited in a reaction to her actions; and then realized I hadn't resolved Zach's artificin' so I edited that in too.  Tomorrow I'll set up the next days travel, and if Zachary wants to scout ahead with or without company I'll edit that in as needed! :D

----------


## hand ax ranger

Yey my artifice is recognized. Granted I vanished for a whole day but eyyy I had real life things steal all my attention lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Yey my artifice is recognized. Granted I vanished for a whole day but eyyy I had real life things steal all my attention lol.


Real life > RP.  If someone takes more than a day and a half to respond then IÂll consider moving the scene forward with no malice toward them.  WeÂre playing a game meant for short face to fact sessions, but we are doing it with typed words in individual blips of time and text over a period of weeks and weeks.  We can afford to forgive each other a little! :)

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Real life > RP.  If someone takes more than a day and a half to respond then IÂll consider moving the scene forward with no malice toward them.  WeÂre playing a game meant for short face to fact sessions, but we are doing it with typed words in individual blips of time and text over a period of weeks and weeks.  We can afford to forgive each other a little! :)


Well said lol. I got nothing more to say to this except "yey and such"

----------


## MrAbdiel

Little warning - I realised I have a pretty packed next 48 hours, so my next scene post might be a bit longer coming seeing as I cant just crank those out in 10 minute slots on my phone during a work break!  But Ill do it as soon as I can!

Edit:   But dont let me stop you guys from posting, because this is all great.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Little warning - I realised I have a pretty packed next 48 hours, so my next scene post might be a bit longer coming seeing as I cant just crank those out in 10 minute slots on my phone during a work break!  But Ill do it as soon as I can!
> 
> Edit:   But dont let me stop you guys from posting, because this is all great.


*Spoiler: Edit Edit:*
Show

https://youtu.be/6zeq6g2riyY by the way, for musical and ambient zone inspiration.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hey gang!  Im planning to do a little stuff exploring your characters backgrounds and stuff going forward.  Naturally, because you have written short backgrounds like I asked and not exhaustive Wikipedia pages, theres plenty of play in the joints for me.  My approach by standard is to see any vacant space in your background as something I can do something with in the rough direction of your character concept.

For example, if you have mentioned your character came from a big family, I will feel at liberty to introduce parts or all of that big family as appropriate.  If youve specified a family of three girls and three boys, Ill work on that narrower parameter, and so forth.  If Im going to introduce something challenging to your characters story, itll always be something that in my best efforts I see conforms to your characters concept.  For example, a character who was playing a squire who wanted to be a knight like his father may leave the specifics about his father open to me.  I might introduce the idea that his father sought to become a Paladin, but had no patience for the mystical studies.  I would -not- I introduce the idea that his father was a coward, because that so plainly contradicts the characters concept.

So that level of care is my default.  Its easier to make interesting things for you to react to with about that much room to define things in your characters life and background.  If theres anything about that which you are unsure about, go ahead and point it out to me.  Im here to co-write good stories and try to drive these PCs into your personal pantheons of favourite characters Ive played.  Your satisfaction is my mission!

----------


## BananaPhone

Did you enjoy the Starcraft lore? At least beforw they went insane with Heart of the Swarm and onwards.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Starcraft lore is awesome and I considered doing a Starcraft PBP also.  I even didn't hate the expansion on zerg as the weird darwinian hunger games.  But everything about the Xel'Naga came off as anti-cool, and Kerrigan is just... Well, you know.

----------


## BananaPhone

I loke the lore up until Wings of Liberty, and even the end of de-zerging kerrigan in that was silly. Heart of the Swarm is when the lore went off the rails, imo.

If you ever do a Starcraft one let me know. Playing an ex-ghost turned merc or wraith pilot etc would be fun. There's a free D6 versiob (based off Star Wars D6) floating around somewhere I think.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I will let you know!  I kind of liked the de-zerging of Kerrigan as it was the perfect end of Raynor's arc.  Kerrigan once told him that the knight in shining armor routine suited him - just not now.  And at the end, he gallantly threw himself into the jaws of the dragon to carry her from its wicked teeth.  That's beautiful, imho.  The current fascination with devaluing classic prince-and-damsel mythology not withstanding, it seemed to hit all the right notes.  But it's not just Raynor's story, it's also Kerrigan's; and the re-zerging immediately at the beginning of HotS felt like almost a... meta-sacrifice.  Like Raynor's story had to be sacrificed to save Kerrigan from being seen as god-forbid vulnerable.  And the Protoss campaign was so wholecloth new Protoss lore with its crystals, and its space gods, and its beam battles it's one big, unmemorable multicolored blob in my memory.  I remember the great snippening of the brain cords, and that's about it.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, before I forget!

@Feathersnow - did you have a particular ogre clan you wanted to be from, or are you happy to let me play with that space?  Family details, same question?  I know that Mor'Lag's father and grandmother fought in the orc-human wars.  Did you have ideas for a specific arrangement for those things, or am I free to unfold that history?  Additionally, I don't think I ever asked you for complications for Mor'Lag, which is a huge oversight on my part; but if you can throw a few of those into your sheet, it'll give me clues for how to present story to her and ways for me mechanically to reward you with VPs.  Oh, and I should ask how old Mor'Lag is.

@Bananaphone - Any details about Marion's family besides that the Mordis were a minor noble house that you'd like to lock down before I start calling on that backstory?  Family members still living, or dead, or executed for collaboration with the horde - or you can just trust me. :D

@Plaids - You've mentioned that your troll is a diplomat from a desert village, and I kind of pigeonholed you into being a sand troll (Sandfury, as Mor'Lag has said).  This doesn't have to be the case if that's not what you meant!  But the Sandfury (or "Farraki") are the most deserty trolls available.  Any immediate family you want me to consider for him, going forward?  And how old is Jakk'ari?  His temperament suggests to me he's not super young, but maybe not quite middle aged.  Since trolls live under normal conditions approximately as long as humans and orcs, he might be in that 20-40 range?  Oh, and in case you were wondering in regards to Zachary's question, I can't find any lore that suggests trolls implicitly have low light vision.  But I wouldn't be surprised if some kinds (jungle trolls for example) possessed it.  But sand trolls if anything will be adapted for extreme-light mitigation! ;)

@WindStruck - Isaera comes off as young, but she's an high elf, so that could be like.. a hundred years old.  Since elves mature as fast as humans physically, she could be as young as 18 or 19, in which case she would have been born right about the time the elves got pulled into the 2nd War, and in her mid teens when the scourge hit.  I think I know enough about your family from your background, but if there's anything you want to specify or add, that's up to you!

@hand ax ranger - Same questions!  How old is Zachary?  If he was experimented on during the late third war period to potentially be used against the horde, he'd want to be 25+ now, since that was about 5 years ago.  Does he have any living family that he knows about or is in contact with, or has he cut himself off from his old life?  Or a war orphan - possibly contributing to why he was selected for that profane transformation?  Any particular human nation or kingdom you want him to be native to - Stormwind, Kul Tiras, Lordaeron, Dalaran, Gilneas, etc?  Stormwind being the current heart of the alliance, Lordaeron being the gold standard for humans whose lives were obliterated by the scourge.

I think that's all. Thanks everyone!

----------


## WindStruck

I think Isaera could have been like 20 during the 2nd war.  As I had said in one of the IC posts regarding the sailor shanty, she was a child as the second war hit.

So I guess that puts her at around 40. For an elf, I guess 40 or so is still pretty young...  but honestly I'm not really a fan of the whole, "you are a child for a full century".

There's probably different ways you could have elves treat another based on that, but I do believe she should be treated as an adult and her own person.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I think Isaera could have been like 20 during the 2nd war.  As I had said in one of the IC posts regarding the sailor shanty, she was a child as the second war hit.
> 
> So I guess that puts her at around 40. For an elf, I guess 40 or so is still pretty young...  but honestly I'm not really a fan of the whole, "you are a child for a full century".
> 
> There's probably different ways you could have elves treat another based on that, but I do believe she should be treated as an adult and her own person.


Ah, yes, I do recall that from your post!  Thank you. :D  And 40 is fine and dandy.  As far as the rate elves age, I've always assumed (and will impose) that they age at basically the same rates as humans, and are considered adults at that point of maturity as well.  The difference comes in where at 40, a human woman is considered middle aged, perhaps on the edge of the image of maternal wisdom and so forth.  An elf at 40 is a 20 year old elf with 20 years of experience being 20, more or less.  And their culture doesn't do much to incline an elf of 40 years to start thinking about her future and planning her retirement, etc.  She might be looked down on as an insufferable youngster by a 300 year old elf, but that's a matter of perspective; and such a commentator would only consider Isaera a _child_ in the way that 65 year olds consider 30 year old humans _children_ - as a hyperbolic insult, rather than a demographic assessment.

----------


## Feathersnow

Details-

Mor'Lag are the orphaned daughters of a two-headed warlock who died heroically in the Second War.  After his death, she was taken in my her mother's (one head) clan, and her grandmother (one-head) was a ship captain.   She and her daughter both married well to marry a warlock and advance in rank, respectively. 

Because of Mor'Lag's fathers' early death, she has no other full siblings and does not stand to inherit.  Additionally her lack of magical talent shames her.

Complications-

1) Mor'Lag hates the Horde as the shameful losers who got her father killed

2)Mor'Lag is effectively orphans.  Other Ogres feel they owe her nothing. 

3) Mor'Lag is in awe of arcane and fel magic and covets them, though she has no aptitude for channeling them.

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Oh, before I forget!
> 
> @hand ax ranger - Same questions!  How old is Zachary?  If he was experimented on during the late third war period to potentially be used against the horde, he'd want to be 25+ now, since that was about 5 years ago.  Does he have any living family that he knows about or is in contact with, or has he cut himself off from his old life?  Or a war orphan - possibly contributing to why he was selected for that profane transformation?  Any particular human nation or kingdom you want him to be native to - Stormwind, Kul Tiras, Lordaeron, Dalaran, Gilneas, etc?  Stormwind being the current heart of the alliance, Lordaeron being the gold standard for humans whose lives were obliterated by the scourge.


*Spoiler: GM only for now plz*
Show

He was 22 at the time of his transformation, though he looked more 25-26 back then now...... he still looks 25-26 because he doesn't age. As ageless as stone. Or a Hostess Twinkie XD

Due to the many things that have occurred since the transformation he has fallen out of contact with his family, just as much to protect them from those who would seek him out as it is to avoid the temptation to throw his hands up and call it quits for good. 

As far as nations I have no idea, my understanding of the geology has long left me lol.

----------


## Plaids

Being Sandfury works fine with me. I just chose being from a high desert since I that's a biome I like. I think being from Tanaris would be a viable homeland for Jakk'ari
I think the 20-40 range is good and the Jakk'ari would be above the age median of the party.
I don't think trolls have darkvision. Either way I didn't choose powers to get it.

As for family I didn't consider it in the backstory. But given the age I think having a wife and some children would give some good opportunities for characterization. 

As for general backstory I revised it on the fly between recruitment and the first session. I started out Jakk'ari trying to uncover a mystery with only one clue to start off with. 
But after reading in a WOW wiki how the Twilight Hammer set up a foothold in the Tanaris I went for a diplomat seeking allies to fight against the cult. Specifically a diplomat who drew the short stick among the group of diplomats and has been assigned to seek allies outside Tanaris. But due to having no political leverage and being a troll outsider has had their efforts stall out in Theramore.

Complications:
Homesick: Anxious to return their homeland but motivated by the thought of returning their family.
Respectful: Courteous and friendly but quick to acquiesce to figures of divine or political authority.

----------


## BananaPhone

> @Bananaphone - Any details about Marion's family besides that the Mordis were a minor noble house that you'd like to lock down before I start calling on that backstory?  Family members still living, or dead, or executed for collaboration with the horde - or you can just trust me. :D


She hails from a Minor Noble family, the Mordis'. I'm making all this up as I go, but they were wealthy through mining, particularly ore and precious gems, and made a killing selling the materials across the Alliance. Whether or not they were involved in Perenolds attempt to betray the alliance and join the Horde is murky at best, but their family fell into the national infighting at the end of the Second War. By the time the third war rolled around, they still had their lands as one of the last vestiges of "civil" society in Alterac, even so far as being a Barony with Baron Valimar Mordis as their family patriach who ruled with an even and steady hand...and then _he_ fell to the scourge. 

Marion was the eldest child and had been sent to Dalaran, but was lured away into the study of Demonology. With her family and national history, the teachers at Dalaran had 0 patience for her, so she had to flee, and she did, to Theramore. 

As things are shaping up now, she has no living adults, and she is the oldest of (any) surviving siblings. She considers herself the heir to the Mordis' barony title, but is currently landless and penniless. When she gets her own estate again, she'll self-claim the title back, and then get to the business of having some kids. She's deliberately going to try and find a male of no station to marry, so that he'll be more inclined to take up her last name/heritage than his own. That way, via her plan, her family name is saved and restored. 

At the moment, she's looking to try and get a good sized piece of Dustwallow Marsh, where she'll use her engineering know-how to drain it all and set up a bountiful farm/plantation, estate, warlock tower and engineering school. 

She comes from a place that looks like:
*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## MrAbdiel

Thank you all, that's very helpful!

----------


## BananaPhone

Hey Mr GM, just a thought that crossed my mind, but would Marion be able to be a free-willed necromancer instead of warlock? Same character/background, but instead of 'lured by Demonology', they were someone who fell during the Scourge, was at Scholomance, but through means got their free will back and so fled to Kalimdor? They still have the same plans as outlined above. (acquire a bit of the marsh, drain it, make a farm/plantation estate etc) If you want an alignment they'd be Lawful Neutral.

Or are Necros too taboo for even lawless Dustwallow to tolerate?

----------


## MrAbdiel

At this stage in the story, Warlocks are getting the reluctant greenlight from the Alliance and Horde, but necromancy is still the biggest, most awful taboo due to the recency of the scourge.  If the events of this game mirror those of the MMO, eventually when the deathknights of the Ebon Blade defect from the scourge, the inroads for practical necromancy for better living will be paved in both factions.  :(  Hope that's not too much of a downer.

----------


## BananaPhone

Nah all good, it was a flight of fancy and wasn't expecting anything to come of it  :Small Wink: .

----------


## hand ax ranger

*Spoiler: Stealth*
Show


(1d20+6)[*17*]



*Spoiler: Perception*
Show


(1d20+8)[*14*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Whew!  It was a chonk of a post, but I got it done.

I'm doing a little dream stuff so everyone has things to react to and do while Jakk and Zach are scouting ahead.  Feel free to read each other's dreams, I don't think there's anything secret in there!  Obviously, your character doesn't know what anyone else dreamed about.

Apologies if you've already done a little wake-up-stuff in posts; we'll just do the atemporal mambo and cut back to where you were up to when I'm ready to snap the party back together.  For now, it's dream/memory time!  These are highly detailed dreams, but not lucid dreams (That is to say, you are immersed in them and not aware they are dreams, and they are playing out more or less as they did in your history - so consider it a flashback maybe.)  You don't need to roll anything, since it's your past; just narrate how things play out within reason.  Jakk and Zach will check out their off-road objective, and I don't expect that to take super long; then the party will reunite and the plot proper will advance.

----------


## WindStruck

Wow.  That's... amazing.

And you seemed to beat my most glaring weakness..  the ability to come up with names!

I guess we, uh... reply to these things.. even though they are dreams..   Hm.  Not that I haven't done dreams before though.   :Small Wink:

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Wow.  That's... amazing.
> 
> And you seemed to beat my most glaring weakness..  the ability to come up with names!
> 
> I guess we, uh... reply to these things.. even though they are dreams..   Hm.  Not that I haven't done dreams before though.


Hey, coming up with names is my middle name!

As for how to respond to the dreams, do whatever you want, and Ill keep pace - reflect on it from afar as a prisoner to the past, rage against it from within the memory, play it out how it was its all good.  Were just filling out some backstory the longer, more fun way that lets me plan things, and write about heart eating and happy doomed elf lovers and desperate dying fiefdoms!

----------


## Plaids

*Spoiler: Stealth roll*
Show

(1d20+1)[*21*]Given the character AGL of 1


*Spoiler: Perception roll*
Show

(1d20+7)[*11*]Given character AWE of 3 and being skilled in perception by 4.


Now this is tantalizing mystery. Do we trust the hermit, or not going in as commandos either extracting the target coming back the next day with the whole party?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Now this is tantalizing mystery. Do we trust the hermit, or not going in as commandos either extracting the target coming back the next day with the whole party?


I am delighted to tantalize.

Also!  Jakk And Zach whispering to each other reminded me to clarify languages.  Here's the languages you speak and write by default, with the bolded one as your native tongue, obviously.

Jakk'ari: *Troll*, Kalimag, Common.
Mor'Lag: *Ogre*, Common, Orcish.
Isaera: *Common*, Thalassian.
Marion: *Common*, Demonic.
Zachary: *Common,*  Orcish.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Will be posting some progress on dreams and side quest about 13 hours hence, using judicious assumptions to move things along if necessary!

----------


## hand ax ranger

I will, at some point, contribute. I swear. I am tired from a work day that went more exhaustion than expected.

Fulfilling, but tiring.

----------


## BananaPhone

Sorry about being a bit slow recently to post. One is coming.

----------


## MrAbdiel

No worries, guys.  Ill wait for your posts. :)

----------


## BananaPhone

I'm going to be stymied for the next few days of posting. Please continue on without me, I'll put my Dream response post up AND IC actions next time I post in the next few days.

----------


## MrAbdiel

No worries, BananaPhone.  Thanks for letting us know - communication is key, and all that! :D

----------


## MrAbdiel

Had intended to make a little advance for Mor'Lag's dream, Isaera's dream and the scouting party, but I got carried away with the first one.  Will do more tomorrow!

Feel free to react as little to, or as much to, these dreams as you prefer.  They may be direct recollections of your memories, or disjointed composites.  But they're there as an opportunity for you to flesh out some of your own backstory stuff by bouncing off my suggestions, or to greenlight what I've put out for you.

Thanks for hanging in there guys.  More tomorrow.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Sorry for my appearance, it's been hard to pool the creative energy to do much on these forums. 

I'll throw together something to kick this along.

----------


## Feathersnow

Want to say I am blown away by the dream sequences.  I'm just not sure how to respond IC

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Want to say I am blown away by the dream sequences.  I'm just not sure how to respond IC


Well shucks...now I wanna see them..... _grumble grumble_

----------


## MrAbdiel

Glad you like it, Feathersnow.  If it fits your vision of MorLags past, then Im happy.  No need to respond to it if you arent sure how or dont want to!  Perhaps itll become relevant in a later adventure? ;)

And I think its okay to read each others dreams.  Just, obviously, thats player knowledge, rather than character knowledge!

----------


## hand ax ranger

Yey I get to appreciate art! :D

----------


## MrAbdiel

Woo!  Replied finally, for Zac'n'Jac, and Isaera's dream.  Forgive my delay!

----------


## hand ax ranger

Well that's good...even though I'm dying fo the flu over here lol

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sucks to fail that RL Fort roll.  Get well soon!

----------


## BananaPhone

Sorry for short post, posting is still choppy.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Sorry for short post, posting is still choppy.


Hey BananaPhone!  Glad to have you back.  And post length isn't an issue for me; there's only so much to react to in PbP and as the GM I have the privilege of being able to define as much scenery and NPC conversation as I like to bulk things out.

I do think the scene might have gotten a little criss-crossed, however!  Here's how it stands:

Jakk'ari and Zachery are trudging off the beaten path, talking to Swamp-Eye Jarl and worrying about the horde scout.

Mor'Lag, Isaera and Marion are back with the camp which, at this point, is just waking up, packing up, and starting to move.  They don't know about Jak'N'Zak's discoveries yet, so Marion doesn't need to worry about the horde busting in just yet.

There's also the dreams, which chronologically happened overnight and reference your character's pasts, which you might feel free to respond to or not however you wish.  But it seemed like it might be more fun to have something to bounce off while the party is split.

I've been updating a little slow for the last week and the scene has become slightly disjointed, but bear with me, I'll bring it back together shortly!

----------


## hand ax ranger

So i am still alive, and i will post again soon, but I'll probably be a bit. Creative well is dry currently.

----------


## Plaids

I would like to reunite the party soon if possible. I like how everyone gets a chunk of story but it feels like the stakes are more heavily weighted on Jakk'n Zach.

I don't know how feedback is done on play by post games since I'm accustomed to not breaking the directors pace and waiting till after they are done with an episode/session.

----------


## MrAbdiel

No worries mate; like I said, the group will be back together shortly.  And Im glad the two wilderness-ish characters got a little flex.  Stakes will level out over time.

As for feedback, feel free to message me; but there will be breaks between episodes.  Youre about halfway through one now.

----------


## MrAbdiel

There we go.  Party reunited, and just in time for our first combat scene.  I also threw in a little narrative spackle to help with the earlier confusion about who was where.  This is the first M&M combat I will have run, so bear with me guys and roll some initiative. :)

----------


## Feathersnow

(1d20+1)[*3*]  here's my initiative

----------


## WindStruck

Initiative: (1d20-2)[*8*]

Wasn't sure what to do, but considering that it takes a full round for Isaera to cast most spells, I figure I can begin casting some arcane missiles and hold that power before releasing it on the first thing I see?

----------


## Plaids

(1d20+1)[*16*]

Jakk'ari will prepare an the use of his powers hindering movement in a 200 foot radius excluding the caravan in the center of it by summoning strong winds to whip through the forest.

----------


## BananaPhone

_Initiative:_ (1d20)[*20*]

*Action:* Casting *Death and Decay*, 30 foot cylindrical radius, on an area that'll catch the most raptors.

It's also _Contagious_ so they can spread it to nearby Raptors. All infected have to take DC 18 Toughness check.

*Think* I'm not sure how you're treating surrounding flora, whether they're 'objects' or living things that also need to take Toughness checks lest they rot away too. (And then spread it to surrounding flora via Contagious)

----------


## hand ax ranger

(1d20+2)[*8*]

Behold my Initiative! Oh and Hi I'm back lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Welcome back, ax ranger!  Spells and actions cast and prepared to launch are fine and dandy.  BananaPhone, Marion cant see the raptors yet - she just knows danger is coming from somewhere soon.  Did you want to cast and hold that Death and Decay, launched at the first multiple of enemies you see?

----------


## BananaPhone

Sure. Aimed to catch as many as possible in the aoe.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Great!  Forgive my slowness tonight, time got away from me and I don't want to set this combat scene up while I'm falling asleep.  I'll resolve people's prep actions and the first raptor movements tomorrow, hopefully in the morning before work.

*Spoiler: A friendly face*
Show

----------


## hand ax ranger

Well Zachary is going to run for a position of cover/concealment and use an aim action. once his next turn comes up he'll fire on of on theses assailants.

----------


## Feathersnow

Mor'Lag will draw their fire and be obvious

----------


## MrAbdiel

Awesome.  Preparing a visual aid and resolving actions presently.  It took a little extra time because I futz around with tokens and things.

Raptor Group 1 Initiative: (1d20+6)[*22*]
Raptor Group 2 Initiative: (1d20+6)[*20*]
Raptor Group 3 Initiative: (1d20+6)[*21*]
Raptor Group 4 Initiative: (1d20+6)[*13*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Preparation Turn Sequence:

20 - Marion conjures her Death and Decay, and holds it ready for the first targets to emerge.
16 - Jakk'ari arrives at the wagons, and compels the spirits of air to hinder the movement of attackers incoming.
8 - Zachary arrives at the wagons, hurls himself into cover in the northmost one, and begins scanning around where he saw glimpses of red scale on his way in with an Aim action.
8 - Isaera offers an unprompted and hilarious accusation to the GM's delight, and casts arcane missiles.  Strictly speaking she isn't holding her action, since her magic requires a turn to cast and then 'goes off' at the beginning of her next turn.  Functionally, she casts the spell and prepares to fling it at an emerging target on her turn.
3 - Mor'Lag charges out into the open space between the treeline and the wagons, making herself an obvious target for the raptors.
1 - The medics try to calm the horses, which are skittish at the group's tension.  The drivers take up spears and step into the spaces between the wagons encouraging Isaera and Marion to keep behind them for protection - not a particularly progressive offer, but one they seem intent to follow through on.

Turn 1:

The raptors become visible as their stalking effect is broken by the pack leader's command to attack.   All four groups become visable.

Trigger: Marion's prepared action goes off.  She launches her Death and Decay at Raptor group 3, which emerges into her view. (Rolls here.)  One is immediately killed, the other two survive.

22 - Raptor group 1 moves forward; but because of Jakk'ari's buffeting winds, they cross only half the distance to the wagons.
21 - Raptor group 3 moves forward, with the two surviving raptors struggling out of the radius of the death and decay - but in doing so, they pass their decaying comrade, triggering another roll from the contagion.  One more keels over, the last survivor pushes halfway to the wagons through the winds.
20 - Marion's turn again!

BananaPhone, it's your action.  I'll render these results dynamically in the IC thread presently.

But while I'm showing my greenness with the system, since your Death and Decay is an area damage 3 effect, let me see if I understand how it works.

Because it's area, there's no attack roll; just a dodge roll to experience it at half ranks.

After that, everyone makes a damage resistance check - a toughness check - at either the full ranks of the power, or half the ranks if they passed the dodge.  Your power lists a DC of 18 - shouldn't it be 13?  Is there an extra 5 from somewhere I don't understand?

Doesn't change the rolls as they lay, but I am here to learn! :)

*Spoiler: Map at the beginning of Turn 1*
Show

----------


## BananaPhone

That's the general jist. Damage effects are DC 15 + Rank.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ahah!  I see it now.  Thanks!

----------


## WindStruck

When the raptors get their dodge save at first, I thought it would halve the effect, no?

So let's say death and decay dealt 3 damage and the full effect required a DC 18 toughness save. Successfully dodging should make that damage 1, and need a DC 16 toughness save, right?  Not sure where the 14s are coming from...

----------


## BananaPhone

I believe those were from a prior interpretation of a saved reflex roll meant "halved" damage, so 18 goes to 14.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I think I halved the DC modifier before adding the ten as it seemed intuitive to me for some reason.  Interpreting the SRD to my best capacity, and happy to learn how it works from people who have played!

----------


## BananaPhone

It's all good, you're doing better than 90% of GM's out there  :Small Wink: .

----------


## Plaids

Overall combat is looking pretty good. I think Mutants and Masterminds is one of the more complex systems especially once the enemies get powers too.

----------


## Feathersnow

Mor'lag is going to grab one and attempt to throttle it.

(1d20+15)[*16*] fighting roll to hit
(1d20+15)[*23*] fighting roll to grab

----------


## MrAbdiel

Two minions and a pack leader near you, MorLag - any preference as to target?

----------


## Feathersnow

> Two minions and a pack leader near you, MorLag - any preference as to target?


Definitely the leader.  Try to Intimidate them, or at least disrupt their command structure.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ah!    A hit, but it rolled an 18+6 so squeaks over the margin to not be grabbed by one!

Zach can take his shot, and Isaera can release her arcane missiles and then charge her next spell!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Another raptor down!  After Zach takes his aimed shot, I'll update the map!

----------


## BananaPhone

Taking actions for next turn?

I'm assuming Group 1 + 4 of raptors are swarming the ogre?

----------


## MrAbdiel

You can queue up an action, sure; I'm all about  juicing whatever extra speed we can get our of otherwise sluggish PBP shackles!  Yes, groups 1 and 4 are swarming towards Mor'Lag.  Group 4 will attack next turn, the others will still have to fight through the bloody wind to get close enough to attack the turn after.

----------


## BananaPhone

Hmmm, well if each square is 5 feet, then a 30ft radius area effect will about cover an entire half of the map, almost - at least practically speaking it'll cover all the 'enemies'.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Maps not to scale, its just a prompt to better manage theatre of the mind for now!

----------


## hand ax ranger

Oh yes I have this bullet. Might want to use it lol.

Edit to prevent double posting: Well shoot that went poorly. Granted i goofed up the math and didn't add the aim bonus by accident but still.....I don't think that would hit as a 10 anyway.

Hop you enjoyed the perspective though. just kind of came to me.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I did enjoy the perspective!  But alas, there is little that can be done to redeem a natural 2 on the dice. :(

As for your rifle - Hmm!  Well, the crossbow is Ranged Damage 3.  Let's use that, except we'll penalize it with a 1 flat point quirk (Loud and Smokey); and benefit it with a 1 flat point bonus (Dangerous) to give it a critical range of 19-20.  There.  Your starter rifle - starting to get a little old and in need of retirement, but functional enough!

With your ranged attack of +6, and the weapon's damage of 3, you go one point above the power cap; so I'll let you decide if you want the attack profile to be henceforth "+5 attack, 3 rank effect" or "+6 attack, 2 rank effect".  But you'll have to decide it once for this item and lock it in - there's advantages to buy that allow shifting back and forth between damage effect and attack bonus.  Or you could find another gun and have it be the 'accurate' one by contrast, if you like.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Preparation Turn Sequence:
> 
> 20 - Marion conjures her Death and Decay, and holds it ready for the first targets to emerge.
> 16 - Jakk'ari arrives at the wagons, and compels the spirits of air to hinder the movement of attackers incoming.
> 8 - Zachary arrives at the wagons, hurls himself into cover in the northmost one, and begins scanning around where he saw glimpses of red scale on his way in with an Aim action.
> 8 - Isaera offers an unprompted and hilarious accusation to the GM's delight, and casts arcane missiles.  Strictly speaking she isn't holding her action, since her magic requires a turn to cast and then 'goes off' at the beginning of her next turn.  Functionally, she casts the spell and prepares to fling it at an emerging target on her turn.
> 3 - Mor'Lag charges out into the open space between the treeline and the wagons, making herself an obvious target for the raptors.
> 1 - The medics try to calm the horses, which are skittish at the group's tension.  The drivers take up spears and step into the spaces between the wagons encouraging Isaera and Marion to keep behind them for protection - not a particularly progressive offer, but one they seem intent to follow through on.
> 
> ...


20 - Marion casts Corruption, killing the last raptor in group 3.
20 - Raptor group 2 moves forward, now halfway to the wagons.
16 - Jakk'ari throws lighting at a raptor in group 2, but misses.
13 - Raptor group 4 closes to melee with Mor'Lag, and will begin attacking next turn.
8 - Zachary takes his aimed shot, but misses.
8 - Isaera snipes one of the minions from group 1 with an arcane missile.
1 - The medics kill a raptor in group 2 with their wands, Brother Bright fails to cast Power Word: Shield, and the driver near Marion moves up to support the driver facing off against group 2.

Turn 2:

_Mor'Lag and Isaera suffer the effects of their failed saves against the bugbites, and are Impaired on all checks that involve mental focus including fighting, and casting spells._
22: Raptor group 1 moves into melee with Mor'Lag.  They will begin attacking next turn.
21: Raptor group 3 moulders quietly on the ground.
20: Marion moves to the midst of the wagons where she can see Mor'Lag, uses extra effort, and casts a death and decay which excludes Mor'Lag on the scrum.  Marion is *fatigued* by the extra effort.  It kills a minion from group 4, and wounds the pack leader of group 1 (-1). The zone remains, and will impact them again next turn if Marion sustains it.
20: Raptor group 2 closes the distance, and are now in melee range of the two drivers on the north east.  They will begin attacking next turn.
16: *Jakk'ari's turn!*

*Spoiler: Map at the beginning of Turn 2*
Show

 Edit: Forgot to nix the one Isaera killed.  There's one less raptor in group 4, at the beginning of turn 2!


There remain 2 raptors bearing down on the drivers nearby Jakk'ari; 2 raptors and 2 pack leader raptors engaging Mor'Lag.    After Jakk'ari's action, the remaining minion and pack leader from group 4 will attack Mor'Lag - the first actual attack the enemies will have been able to attempt this combat!

Also, I used dodge as the defense roll against D&D before, but now that I think about it, it's more of a fortitude thing for sure.  The tradeoff made no difference in the rolls so far, but it feels more appropriate.*Spoiler: Look, you are all tokens now.*
Show

----------


## hand ax ranger

> I did enjoy the perspective!  But alas, there is little that can be done to redeem a natural 2 on the dice. :(
> 
> As for your rifle - Hmm!  Well, the crossbow is Ranged Damage 3.  Let's use that, except we'll penalize it with a 1 flat point quirk (Loud and Smokey); and benefit it with a 1 flat point bonus (Dangerous) to give it a critical range of 19-20.  There.  Your starter rifle - starting to get a little old and in need of retirement, but functional enough!
> 
> With your ranged attack of +6, and the weapon's damage of 3, you go one point above the power cap; so I'll let you decide if you want the attack profile to be henceforth "+5 attack, 3 rank effect" or "+6 attack, 2 rank effect".  But you'll have to decide it once for this item and lock it in - there's advantages to buy that allow shifting back and forth between damage effect and attack bonus.  Or you could find another gun and have it be the 'accurate' one by contrast, if you like.


Neat.

yeah shoot I'll have to think just give the rifle-musket inaccurate, decreasing it by two and having it work out. Thus atack +4 Damage 3, Dangerous, Quirk (Loud and Smokey, Inaccurate (Due to decayed rifling).

I also have it based of the long rifles style muzzle-loaders, but this one being as old as it is it makes sense it's not shooting too straight now...

Edit: wait this is a muzzle loader, so it would have activation (standard action) wouldn't it? In that case it give me a -2 flaw, which means I could go attack +4,, Damage 4, etc etc.

----------


## WindStruck

Hm. How would you be handling this disease for being impaired?

Normally what I did for Isaera's spellcasting complications was make it a DC 15 (or higher) expertise: magic DC if something was wrong. She could always make that, except now being impaired on her rolls, there's a small chance it fails?

----------


## Plaids

I made some small changes to my character since the ranged attack mod was above the campaign power level. 
So some power points were reallocated to the Deflect power and Leadership advantage.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Hm. How would you be handling this disease for being impaired?
> 
> Normally what I did for Isaera's spellcasting complications was make it a DC 15 (or higher) expertise: magic DC if something was wrong. She could always make that, except now being impaired on her rolls, there's a small chance it fails?


Nah, it's not big enough to trigger a complication.  It's just a -2 to attack rolls _with spells_ in addition to with weapons, and also to expertise checks _if they are already being called for._  It won't independently make you roll something you weren't rolling, just make it harder to succeed existing rolls. :)

----------


## hand ax ranger

On that note, thoughts on gun?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Neat.
> 
> yeah shoot I'll have to think just give the rifle-musket inaccurate, decreasing it by two and having it work out. Thus atack +4 Damage 3, Dangerous, Quirk (Loud and Smokey, Inaccurate (Due to decayed rifling).
> 
> I also have it based of the long rifles style muzzle-loaders, but this one being as old as it is it makes sense it's not shooting too straight now...
> 
> Edit: wait this is a muzzle loader, so it would have activation (standard action) wouldn't it? In that case it give me a -2 flaw, which means I could go attack +4,, Damage 4, etc etc.


Sorry sorry, meant to do that.  Id rather not tinker around and make it a very customised power at this stage.  Thats very much the kind of thing you can do with an engineer on hand, but for now, 

atack +4 Damage 3, Dangerous, Quirk (Loud and Smokey, Inaccurate (Due to decayed rifling).

Looks alright to me!

----------


## Feathersnow

I'm unclear on when I need to roll.  But, when Mor'Lag hits their turn in initiative,  they will punch the biggest threat in range and follow up the punch with a grab attempt, as per their advantage.

(1d20+13)[*19*] hit
(1d20+13)[*26*] grab

----------


## MrAbdiel

When ever it looks like theres unlikely to be a big change in your circumstances and you can afford to declare actions a roll before your initiative, do it!  What you did now was perfect for example.

Edit: Though you do need to make a toughness roll against that raptor-slash, DC24!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Victory!  You have murdered these poor, endangered animals.  The couple of survivors have fled.  I made the assumption Marion would trigger her death and decay again while she had the chance, but since Mor'Lag isn't whispering in sadistic pleasure while fighting these things like Marion was, Mor'Lag can decide if they're going to let this sick, injured raptor go or if they're going to give it a tombstone from the top rope.  Mor'Lag can kill it in as grisly a fashion as she prefers, with no roll required at this point!

Everyone may gain 2 Character Points, at the end of this 'session', on account of your success and the good times had by all.  Feel free to post your character's reaction in the aftermath, questions/appreciation they have for each other now that their first test of arms is over, or the likewise for the NPC's.  I'll pack up the scene and move it on with the assumption that there is a pause for retrieval of the injured cadet from the swamp hut, and I'll set up the next point in the adventure later today.  Though I will obsessively check the thread for updates all of today.

----------


## Feathersnow

Mor'Lag is an amoral pragmatist, not a sadist.   She would probably release the thing if the party doesn't want to eat it.

----------


## MrAbdiel

By some standards, that's pretty damn humanitarian.

Ogretarian?

Goritarian?

----------


## BananaPhone

> Victory!  You have murdered these poor, endangered animals.


F***'em.



Out of curiosity, what was the Fort roll for? I'm assuming that was a typo and meant Reflex to save against an AoE?

----------


## MrAbdiel

I think I mentioned it in one of the spoiler tags, somewhere up there, but after the first D&D, reading the rules on the damage power in the SRD, it used the loose indication of using the defence most appropriate.  And I thought if any power is going to require a fortitude roll rather than a dodge one, its a zone that is literally trying to rot you to death; so I started rolling it as Fort.  Its hard to imagine dodging the zone as it stands, after all.

----------


## BananaPhone

Interesting. 


My CP expenditures are thus:

- A new spell: blast wave, details to come. 
- New Advantage: Move-by Action.

----------


## MrAbdiel

CP spends look good to me.

Does the Fort shift bother you at all, by the way?  I understand it happened kind of mid stream, but Im open to persuasion back to dodge if thats what you were counting on.

----------


## Feathersnow

Think I'm going to raise my Agility or else save my CP to possibly RP gaining magic.

Any thoughts?

----------


## BananaPhone

It changes some things a bit, but ultimately as you mentioned it's  'as the GM sees fit', and your reasoning works. I don't mind  :Small Smile: .


New spell for approval:

*Spoiler*
Show

"Blast Wave" (Blast: Cone Area Damage 4)
400ft range, DC 19, Cone Area 2: 120 feet cone, DC 14.


Pretty simple and straight forward: a big AoE fire wave spell.

----------


## Plaids

I'm thinking of giving Jakk'ari some more defenses attributed to being rejuvenated by the wilderness and away from the Theramore bureaucracy.

I think either option for Mor'Lag could work well. The DEX based one could dovetail into a parable on how "you don't need dripping magic swag to be cool since you had the power inside all along" while the other could be "friends help bring out the best in you" if this was a novel.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Think I'm going to raise my Agility or else save my CP to possibly RP gaining magic.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Agility is nice.  We are forced to picture it as a kind of 'physical awareness' of her supermuscled platform of a body rather than ballet skill, but it's hard to go past the dodge bonus AND some initiative AND some mitigation to your stealth difficulties.  And Mor'Lag learning magic - perhaps from one of her party members - would be a cool route to take, but I think you're right to set it down the track a bit.  It's fun seeing Mor'Lag as a physical wrecking machine who is fascinated by the mysterious powers of weedy little finger wigglers.




> It changes some things a bit, but ultimately as you mentioned it's  'as the GM sees fit', and your reasoning works. I don't mind .
> 
> New spell for approval:
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> "Blast Wave" (Blast: Cone Area Damage 4)
> 400ft range, DC 19, Cone Area 2: 120 feet cone, DC 14.
> ...


I like the spell, and it's fun seeing Marion get power drunk with her destruction spells in combat, so I'm inclined to encourage more of that. 400ft range is hyuuuuuge though.  It's like being a magical artillery piece.  Is that kind of how you're picturing Marion?  Raining fire from extreme ranges?




> I'm thinking of giving Jakk'ari some more defenses attributed to being rejuvenated by the wilderness and away from the Theramore bureaucracy.


Works for me.  Getting out of the necessary but suffocating confines of 'civilization' and back close to the elemental heart of the world.


While we're talking about it, I'm happy for CP expenditure to happen outside of active challenges as long as the changes are subtle enough it's conceivably understood as the expression of increasing skill; or as the first manifestation of a previously undisclosed ability.  So an increase in atheltics, or the gaining of a new fighting technique or spell permutation is great.  But if, for example, Zachary decided he wanted to become a druid, I would want to RP our way to something justifying that before the points were committed!

----------


## BananaPhone

> I like the spell, and it's fun seeing Marion get power drunk with her destruction spells in combat, so I'm inclined to encourage more of that. 400ft range is hyuuuuuge though.  It's like being a magical artillery piece.  Is that kind of how you're picturing Marion?  Raining fire from extreme ranges?


It's a product of the system, as each "spell" gets 100 feet of range per 1 rank of effect. (so rank 4 = 400 feet)

What is "big" about it though is the cone effect, as it's 120 ft (2 ranks of area (cone)). So it has a 400 ft range and from any point within that 400 ft the spell gets cast, which is a 120ft range 90' degree cone. Is that alright?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oooooh yeah.  Hmm.  Well, it's alright.  I expect you not to grieve me by doing something horrifying like casting it 400ft away, 120ft up in the air, deleting everything in a downward firecone before giggling and hiding behind a rock.  The spell's implied image is that Marion focuses on a point between her and the target and the fire rolls outward from there, right?

Edit:  Lol Plaids.  *Crazy Old Swamp Man:* _Blearg, pay me in eyeballs!_ *Troll Chef Jakk'ari:* _This is perfectly acceptable currency._

----------


## BananaPhone

> Oooooh yeah.  Hmm.  Well, it's alright.  I expect you not to grieve me by doing something horrifying like casting it 400ft away, 120ft up in the air, deleting everything in a downward firecone before giggling and hiding behind a rock.







*thinks*


....no, I promise I won't do that  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## WindStruck

Hm. Not sure how to spend CP at the moment..

----------


## MrAbdiel

That's alright; it doesn't expire, so feel free to bank it.  As a mage, you have perhaps the most power projects you could pursue - a defensive teleport, a fiery shield, a polymorph - the possibilities are endless, and it may pay off not to choose hastily. :D

----------


## BananaPhone

Marions next few "spells" will most def be along the utility line. Maybe 1 or 2 more, then focus more points into skills/advantages.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Murder is a _kind_ of utility!


Also, I'm gonna keep doing dream stuff - and kick into the same for Jakk'ari and Zachery.  You can decide whether they are dreams your character has at some point, or if it's just backstory that it's fun to illuminate about our characters.  I'll just keep calling them dreams, though.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'm consistently impressed by the amazing effort you put into this, Mr GM.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I'm consistently impressed by the amazing effort you put into this, Mr GM.


I am but a servant of my people.  :) Glad youre enjoying it.

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Hm. Not sure how to spend CP at the moment..


Same. I might just pool the up for now.

----------


## Plaids

I currently cant post for a bit due to a power outage. Just know that I have not left and will be back eventually.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Acknowledged, my good troll.  Jakkari is on sensible autopilot for the moment.  The scene will progress after I get home tonight; maybe around 10 hours from now.

----------


## Plaids

Does anyone want help during their down time?
Otherwise Jakk'ari is going to look for some pain killers for any injured recruits who are far from a medic.

----------


## Feathersnow

Mor'Lag is going to try to make a potion of intellect boosting.
(1d20+8)[*21*]

----------


## WindStruck

I think a salve that would deal with advanced infections would be in order.

alchemy: (1d20+14)[*28*]

----------


## Plaids

Jakk'ari will be foraging for some "peace weed" or any in lore equivalent in preparation for a very likely meeting with any representatives from the horde.
(1d20+8)[*12*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

All those rolls look good to me.  We're working on a compressed time schedule which doesn't strictly permit the normal minimum 5 hours for design and execution of a gadget/artifact, but that's fine for me in this "Prologue" mission.  After this mission (presuming everyone votes to stay on!) we'll start doing the formal process.

For now:

Isaera uses some of the healing potions on hand, cut with the right proportion of the mundane anti-infection unguents in the medical kit, to make a high potency recovery salve that will be very effective combating the wounds any living cadets might have left untreated in the last few days.

Mor and Lag put their heads together and make a potion that will boost intellect by 3, for 24 hours after it is ingested.  All that remains is for one to convince the other that they should be the one to drink it!

Marion uses the tower's limited workshop, and a borrowed cluster of the insect-repelling herbs from Jakk'ari, and makes a small, belt-wearable brass sphere with tiny holes in its surface.  When carefully stuffed with the herbs and exposed to heat, they are starved enough of oxygen to only smoulder over a long time - just enough to release sub-visible amounts of vapor which is too subtle for most humanoid noses to smell, but still is more effective at keeping the insects at bay long term due to the constant running of it.  The party will not have to check for insect-related nuisances while they are in the Dustwallow Marsh, so long as Jakk'ari can keep the burner supplied with a little of his repellant herbs.

Jakk'ari finds a cluster of peacebloom, and harvests it.  The flowers are pretty ugly in this swamp variety; but the leaves are perfectly suitable for burning in the Tauren style, and will make an adequate diplomatic gift in the event that the party encounters someone from the Horde.

Zachery is also presumably working on some manner of potion or tonic, and I'll allow him to backfill and roll that answer when he gets around to posting.


Finally, if I could get any rolls you would like to make on this first day of searching as you move towards Brackenwall, I'll incorporate their results into the scenesetting.  Fort saves are voided by Marion's burner.  Specifically, I'd like everyone to make a *Perception* roll and an *Investigation* roll.  These are team checks, so one member of the group will make the core roll against a DC I won't tell you, and everyone else will be rolling at DC 10 to assist.  If you succeed on your assist roll, that's a +2 for the main roller; +5 if you have the Teamwork advantage.

Isaera is the group skill monkey, and easilly has the highest investigation, so *she'll lead the Investigation roll.*

Isaera also has the highest perception, edging out the ranger Zachery by 1 (it's those big ears, what do it!); but since Zach has the very important *tracking* advantage, he's got the necessary talents to find the lads in the wilderness, so *Zachery will lead the Perception Roll.


*​So gimme dem rolls!

----------


## BananaPhone

*Perception:* (1D20+5)[*8*]


Too busy in her workshop.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sometimes the dice just say no!  :P  But make the Investigation roll too; I'll fold it all into the first leg of the journey, searching for the cadets.

Oh, and Plaids!  I noticed in your post you mentioned 5 cadets; I think that was bad communication on my part.  5 cadets went AWOL; 1 returned back to Theramore and collapsed after reporting their ill-fated escapade, and 1 you've recovered from the swamp hermit's hut.  So there's 3 out there unaccounted for.

----------


## Feathersnow

Mor and Lag try to help!
(1d20+5)[*12*] Perception 

(1d20+5)[*13*] investigation

----------


## BananaPhone

Investigation: (1D20+2)[*19*]

----------


## WindStruck

So I guess, I'm the lead investigator!  (1d20+14)[*25*]

And she'll help with the tracking:  (1d20+10)[*28*]

----------


## Plaids

Jakk'ari helps with the investigation and perception scanning the ground and horizon for any leads.

Investigation: (1d20+5)[*12*]

Perception: (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Zachery is also presumably working on some manner of potion or tonic, and I'll allow him to backfill and roll that answer when he gets around to posting.


This is accurate. I was gone yesterday due to events but I will be doing something with Alchemy.

----------


## MrAbdiel

No worries, Hand Ax m'boy.  We'll backfill your alchemy shenanigans when you have a little more time.  For now, I'll go ahead and roll that Perception and Investigate check for ya, just so I can compose the next scene.

(1d20+1)[*5*] vs DC 10 to assist Investigate

(1d20+8)[*23*] Open to lead Perception.

Final Investigation result is 25+2+2+2+0= 31 :O

Final Perception result is 23+5+2+2+0= 32 :O .  Isaera succeeded on her assist with 3 degrees, making her contribution a +5; and no one who failed a roll failed by 2 or more whole degrees, so there's no negatives.  A 31 and a 32 is big-boy rolls, and you should be proud.  I'll go ahead and describe that search.

----------


## BananaPhone

> Jakk'ari finds a cluster of peacebloom, and harvests it.  The flowers are pretty ugly in this swamp variety; but the leaves are perfectly suitable for burning in the Tauren style, and will make an adequate diplomatic gift in the event that the party encounters someone from the Horde.



If that doesn't work, Marion has her own diplomatic gift that also involves burning >_>.

----------


## Plaids

It looks like we have two small mysteries to unravel. 

I imagine that splitting the party isn't viable. For the moment Jakk'ari will be voting for venturing further into the wilderness instead of going to BrackenWall.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Actually, I have thought this over, and I would like to step down from this game for a while. As much as I like this concept I was having trouble even getting the character built and it hasn't gotten easier. Pressures from a new job, family issues, a wrecked schedule and many other factors have made me feel incapable of paying proper attention to this game and another I have going in the forum (which I am sending a similar message to as well

I would like to suggest you find someway to have Zachary get pulled away/lost/something, because I think need to take some things off my plate for now and it;s unfair to make you guys have to track me down or wait on me. I do hope I can participate soon because this concept is awesome and I really like how this character came out.

Please do not take it personal, I just need some breathing room in my daily checklist.

----------


## BananaPhone

Sorry to see you go hand ax, best of luck with everything.

----------


## hand ax ranger

> Sorry to see you go hand ax, best of luck with everything.


 Well I was hoping to make this more of a short term thing, hopefully as things go on it'll all clear and I'll be good to take part again. If however you are against that then I will step down fully but I would hope not.

----------


## MrAbdiel

RL > RP, Hand Ax.  Ill arrange for Zachary to elegantly disappear with the possibility of returning later when youre feeling stable enough.  Shoot me a message when the time comes, no hard feelings!

----------


## Plaids

To Hand Axe Ranger, I hope you balance your schedule. 
I hope you work things and out and maybe return later but just do what's best for you. Campaigns don't break if someone drops them unlike the more important things in life.

----------


## hand ax ranger

> RL > RP, Hand Ax.  Ill arrange for Zachary to elegantly disappear with the possibility of returning later when youre feeling stable enough.  Shoot me a message when the time comes, no hard feelings!


Ok then thank you. I do hope to return, and it would probably be best to when I am certain of my ability to dedicate proper attention to this. That might be a long while, but better to hold off for a triumphant return that to burn myself fully out or never return at all.




> To Hand Axe Ranger, I hope you balance your schedule. 
> I hope you work things and out and maybe return later but just do what's best for you. Campaigns don't break if someone drops them unlike the more important things in life.


Too true man, all of that. Thanks for the support.

Edit: I will still be reading the ICC both to keep up with it for my hopeful return and alos because it's real interesting in general.

----------


## WindStruck

It's too bad if you have to go, but I don't mind keeping Zachary around, in any case.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Rah!  There, I posted the results of the ritual!

Although a note on rituals - as I suspect in time that there will be more than one of you who is calling upon them in play!  Strictly speaking, this ritual as a 6PP ritual requires 24 hours of careful research and paging through grimoires and the guys of fel-tainted seagulls to design; and another hour to execute the casting itself.  I'm going to wave the casting time for this particular ritual because just like with the crafting abilities, I'm playing fast and loose with them in this Prologue adventure.  In subsequent chapters, players will need to 'Jury-Rig' rituals, gadgets and artifact/potions with the spending of a Victory Point if they want to be able to create or cast them in a matter of turns instead of hours.

I took a while to parse through all the adders on the ritual to make sure I understood them, because this is my training to run the system like I know what I'm doing instead of fumbling around right now.  But a couple of the negative modifiers I might object to, under normal circumstances.  Unreliable (5 uses) isn't really much of a limitation on a ritual you're casting to track an enemy in one scene; it's more appropriate for something you might actually have to use five times in a short span.  And Sense-Dependant, from what I read on the SRD, is not so much "it depends on me having this sense" but "it depends on the enemy perceiving the ability with this sense"; like a medusa petrifying stare.  As it stands, the ritual requires the demon you are looking for to also be sensing the use of the power with its own demon sense... I think.

That said, I see what you were going for, and jiggling around the cost-mitigators wasn't going to radically change the outcome.  But as I grasp the rules better and better I'm gonna become progressively more stingy!  So as the lion says, be prepared.

For now, the ritual succeeded, and Marion has cast her gaze into the Twisting Nether to discover some critical information that might inform the party's decision making. :)

----------


## Feathersnow

To break it down-

1)Kal'dorei and Quel'Dorei are visibly different due to the fact all Elves are warped physically by the nature of magic they use to feed their metabolic need for mana.  You are highly unlikely to pass as a member of a different kind of Elf, just as Mor'Lag can't easily pass as a member of a different clan without the right tattoos and accent.

2)Darnassus is a theocracy, not a monarchy.  There is no king, so claiming you are he would reveal your ignorance,  just as a bi-fold ogre would be expected to know lots about local politics Mor'Lag doesnt.

3)You are female, and thus can't be any sort of king, at least under Mor'Lag's understanding of gender as purely a matter of physiology.  Equally, a bi-fold as old as Mor'Lag would be so rare that people would immediately notice them.

3)Kal'Dorei are famously matriarchal and live in trees.  A harem in a palace is farcical for a hypothetical king of their capital.  Likewise,  you reveal your ignorance of Ogre culture.

In conclusion, Ogres are terse and often ignorant, not necessarily stupid.  Each pronouncement might have layers of meaning.

----------


## WindStruck

Well unfortunately, in Mor'Lag's dull haste to be offended, she completely missed the point about what Isaera was asking of her, and turned it into the strawiest strawman ever.

First off, Isaera was not asking that Mor'Lag impersonate any royalty, or any position of power.

Second, and more important: Isaera was asking if she could just claim to be from _another_ tribe.  As in, not the one they were visiting.  You'd think that it would be pretty tricky to pull that off.  Obviously.  Her idea was to just make up some distant clan that the one nearby would likely know very little, if anything, about.

Or lastly, it would have been simple to just.. you know..  _not say_ you were disowned and clanless. It would be, for example, as if Isaera had committed some heinous crime and was a fugitive in Quel'thalas.  Just keep quiet about it, and no one has to know.

But in any case, I don't want to debate it further IC and..  it's become a rather moot point now, regardless.

----------


## Feathersnow

I'm sorry.   It's more... Mor'Lag is pretty sure they would know instantly something was seriously wrong with her, and her being a clanless outcast is probably the least horrible assumption they might come up with.  

If nothing else- why doesn't she have the right tattoos and why is would a Bif-fold born before the Second War be going around without a passel of servants?  Back when her kind were super rare,  they were basically royalty, and one of them showing up as a mercenary working for humans is... suspicious. 

But... I admit Lag may have over reacted. I am trying characterization and I regret if I offended you OoC.

----------


## WindStruck

Well, again, I think you could be making assumptions about one clan's culture and another's.  If you, for example, made up a clan, you could cater its customs to whatever suited your needs. That said, having not heard about another clan would probably draw suspicion indeed...

Though I suppose it would be funny if everyone else posed as Mor'lag's servants!    :Small Big Grin:

----------


## MrAbdiel

Happily, I'm pretty sure no one is OOC annoyed as much as being careful to make sure their character isn't being mistaken for saying something outright stupid, since no one particularly wants that! :)

For ogres, well, the truth is just as weird as one might hope.  The biggest thing is the ogre retcon: back in WC1, ogres were uniform big dumb dumbs the orcs used as herded shock troops.  In WC2, they became elite infantry who were capable of a brutal shamanic magic, despite being dim witted.  But in WC3 and then WOW, with the exponential expansion of the lore's depth, the writers had to do some backwards work about who the ogres are especially by the Warlords of Draenor expansion in which the deep history of the Orc/Ogre homeworld was revealed.  By then, ogres became both the historical power empire over the orcs, and also their spiritual predecessors having thrown off the monstrous hegemony of the gronn before them.

So basically it was retroactively decided that it was more interesting for ogres to be a complete species with their own rituals and culture and history, but also there's a bunch of embedded situations and places where ogres are burping farting dumb dumbs and you infiltrate their camp and kill their leader with a paper mache mask and a bag full of ham hocks.

So there's a lot of negative space I am happy to work with as a GM here.    Although Isaera isn't actually saying ogres are stupid and would be fooled by a dumb ruse, there's definitely a lot of dumb ogres who would be easily fooled by a dumb ruse (which I tend to explain by the way Gul'Dan's warlocks prematurely aged a bunch of orcs and ogres for the war effort [which is canon], creating the swathes of such creatures whose minds are underdeveloped like many ogres and orc peons [which is my extrapolation]).  Even if one doesn't count on such things, because the nature of the setting is one that encourages farcical hijinks, you might get pretty far just on a Bavarian Fire Drill alone.

But all it would take is one more attentive and insightful ogre to see through an infiltration attempt, as is the case with all such plans, so you know.  There's a tradeoff of dangers in such a scenario, and it makes sense that Marion and Isaera would see the risk as manageable while Jakk'ari and Mor'Lag fear it to be likely to fail.  As in many cases, the dice would have the final word.

As your GM and candidate running for GM of the Year (one day I will have your crown, Matt Mercer), I'll interpret whatever plan you come up with in the most reasonable fashion to make it executable without lowballing your opponent's abilities.

If the group is reasonably agreeable concerning "Zachary's" plan and my transparent maneuverer to exit him from the immediate narrative, I can progress the scene to the approach of Brackenwall.  Don't let me push you around, though; you are the heroes, and I, a barefoot teller of tales.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Also, since this is the prologue where no one knows each other, now is a great time for people to misunderstand each other, to make assumptions that are proved wrong, and to generally RP out the grinding gears that precedes a more hard-won cooperation.  I dig it.

----------


## WindStruck

Honestly, Zachary's plan does sound really good, seeing as it seemed like a bad idea to go anywhere near that other clan of ogres...

----------


## BananaPhone

Maybe my social antennae is just dim, but I couldn't pick up any 'argument' IC between the elf and the ogre. I figured the ogre just offered an idea that wouldn't work and that was that lol. 

In either case, Zachs idea seems fine, as we'll go negotiate with the Horde while he scouts the ogres who we will also 'negotiate' with later.

----------


## Feathersnow

More the Ogre didn't communicate effectively when trying to pre-emptively nix any plan based on appealing to commonality between Ogres.

Edit: I see the problem.   Mor'Lag was talking about going to the Ogres.  They will treat her no better than any of you.

The Horde is completely different and has totally different rules and expectations.   That you even think of them as still related after decades and the Hirde shaming themselves so thoroughly wouldn't occur to Mor'Lag.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> More the Ogre didn't communicate effectively when trying to pre-emptively nix any plan based on appealing to commonality between Ogres.


 Mor'Lag's strength isn't self expression, sadly.  And the depth of Mor'Lag's uniquely ogrish shame burden is something the other characters may have to gradually come to grasp, just as Mor'Lag herselves learns to overcome it, perhaps.




> "Jakk'ari, please inform Isaera and I as to the decorum and hospitality ceremonies that would ingratiate us to our...hosts when we make contact with Brackenwall?"




Excellent.  Though now we're ramping off into murky background, it should be fun.  Plaids, feel free to fabricate whatever diplomatic strictures within reason you'll have Jakk'ari offer.  You've already established the peacebloom offering; anything beyond that is up to you, and may be as accurate or not as you prefer.

Possibilities include:

_Forsaken are used to being stared at, but try not to overdo it. - True
__Orcs pride themselves on ferocity in battle but most of them, like you, want to get home at the end of the day to their families. - True enough
Tauren take avoiding eye contact as a sign of deception. - Made up by me but cool enough to be true
Even if you smell something weird cooking, it's not people - the Darkspear trolls gave up eating humanoids as part of their pact with the horde. - Big true
Orcs are as distrustful of horses as humans are of wolves. - Funnily enough, true
They're more scared of you than you are of them. - Probably false.

_Also, as a little reminder:




> *Jakk'ari: Troll, Kalimag, Common.
> Mor'Lag: Ogre, Common, Orcish.
> Isaera: Common, Thalassian.
> Marion: Common, Demonic.
> Zachary: Common, Orcish.*


Jakk'ari doesn't belong to the Horde so I didn't assume he'd have orcish, though it may be on his list of ambitions to learn for his diplomacy ongoing.  Mor'Lag speaks orcish, but Jakk'ari gets by fine with Troll (plenty of Darkspear diplomats within the Horde) and Kalimag (plenty of shaman, too).

EDIT: Also Marion, I dig the new art.  Denise Richards as warlock works good!

----------


## BananaPhone

> Orcs pride themselves on ferocity in battle but most of them, like you, want to get home at the end of the day to their families. - True enough


I dunno about that one. Orcs seem to be pretty Klingon-ish in that they love the idea of dying in battle. There have been human cultures in our real world (eg. Spartans) who held this up as the pinnacle of achievement as well. They seem to be very much the Honor Culture type. (then again, in the 'medieval fantasy' setting, all races would be this to an extent)




> EDIT: Also Marion, I dig the new art.  Denise Richards as warlock works good!


I honestly didn't make that connection lol. I saw the art piece, it had the collar, nice features, different colored eyes (more greyish), looked younger (Marion is 19) etc

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I dunno about that one. Orcs seem to be pretty Klingon-ish in that they love the idea of dying in battle. There have been human cultures in our real world (eg. Spartans) who held this up as the pinnacle of achievement as well. They seem to be very much the Honor Culture type. (then again, in the 'medieval fantasy' setting, all races would be this to an extent)


They're definately an honor/shame culture at their core.  But the horde, and especially the orcs, have been struggling with the transition into a culture that honors valor but does not crave war and death.  It's not easy, since they used to be part of a race-wide demon fueled death cult; but much of Thrall's story in making the new Horde after the orcish lethary can be summarized as "my people once were warriors, and we must be warriors still in some part, but not like that."  And while orcs are huge powerful barbarian types, it's worth noting that most orcs aren't warriors, even if they have a more pugilistic culture.  Like most races, the warrior class is a layer up on the totem pole above farmers, craftsmen, and your workaday Joe ZugZug.  Not that anyone on Azeroth could be reasonably chided for not going out of their way to carefully nuance their vision of orcs, of course.  Most humans primary experience of orcs is hearing that they just burned down the neighbouring village; but there's enough substance to Warcraft orcs that you can have very rewarding 'We're not so different' stories.

EDIT: Even as a lifelong alliance paladin, possibly by favorite thing about the setting is the Horde/Alliance contrasts.  Alliance races are typically noble, inspiring cultures that are trying not to degenerate into something lesser; Horde races are typically primitive, even stone age cultures grabbing on to each other and trying to drag themselves into an authentically owned sense of civilization.  Orcs from bloodthirsty savages to shamanic honor culture; trolls from head-shrinking cannibal isolationists into a state culturally openness even if it means sacrificing less palatable traditions; Tauren from nomadic herdsmen to having their first fixed city and worked crops.  Everyone hated BfA but me, lol.

"The road to the dark portal was long, and wide, and paved with the bones of the innocent.  We called it the Path of Glory."

----------


## BananaPhone

> They're definately an honor/shame culture at their core.  But the horde, and especially the orcs, have been struggling with the transition into a culture that honors valor but does not crave war and death.  It's not easy, since they used to be part of a race-wide demon fueled death cult; but much of Thrall's story in making the new Horde after the orcish lethary can be summarized as "my people once were warriors, and we must be warriors still in some part, but not like that."  And while orcs are huge powerful barbarian types, it's worth noting that most orcs aren't warriors, even if they have a more pugilistic culture.  Like most races, the warrior class is a layer up on the totem pole above farmers, craftsmen, and your workaday Joe ZugZug.  Not that anyone on Azeroth could be reasonably chided for not going out of their way to carefully nuance their vision of orcs, of course.  Most humans primary experience of orcs is hearing that they just burned down the neighbouring village; but there's enough substance to Warcraft orcs that you can have very rewarding 'We're not so different' stories.


Sure, but I don't think we'll be dealing with Joe ZugZug tending his crops or Bobby the Baker at Brackenwall village. A frontier outpost like that will mostly be the "death before dishonour!" boggle-eyed lunatic types. Imo anyway, you're the GM so it's your call  :Small Tongue: .




> "The road to the dark portal was long, and wide, and paved with the bones of the innocent.  We called it the Path of Glory."


Hmm, what's this?

*clicks*

Battle for Azeroth?!



Also:




> Forever desperate to play WFRP2e, as a Bretonnian Knight.


I had a vampire knight I've wanted to play for a while too  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Hmm, what's this?
> 
> *clicks*
> 
> Battle for Azeroth?!


Dont indulge the meme! BFA was great at its best parts and fine in its worst!  Do not allow the Sylvannas stans inside your mind!

Also, hey, if you can find a GM to run 2 knights 1 tale, Im in.

----------


## BananaPhone

Haha, as far as I'm concerned the end of World of Warcraft vanilla is the 'end' of the current Warcraft canon. I loved the setting as this dark, quasi-gothic fantasy setting. World of Warcraft was great fun, but TBC onwards just got sillier/crazier for me, personally, in a way that didn't sit well or fit with what I liked about the setting. 

In general, for me though, this basically sums up my sentiment towards 90% of pop culture:

*Spoiler*
Show







> Also, hey, if you can find a GM to run 2 knights 1 tale, Im in.


Very coy name :P haha. It'd take a new advertisement thread and a larger starting exp pool (something like 3,500) and finding a GM to do such a thing would be a challenge, imo.

----------


## Plaids

I like the idea of going to Brackenwall first to get the lay of the land and then going to the ogre village. In character there is enough reason to believe someone affiliated  with the horde is sympathetic to the party and giving information of a demonic presence would be appreciated given the ring the party has. We just need to be careful to not incriminate ourselves by revealing a fell wielder is in the party.

@Windstruck. Sorry if you felt like you got dogpiled by the party. The goal should be for everyone to have fun.
I hastily interpreted the conversation between Isaera and Mor'Lag as the following.

Isaera: "We need to infiltrate the ogre village. Mor'Lag you are an ogre they will trust you. Now all we need is a big conical for you to wear and everyone else to hide in to trick those idiots."
Mor'Lag: "Why do you assume that will work? Just because I'm an ogre. You have upset me."

I was making assumptions based on the Warcraft lore trend I know off which is that generally the more stereotypically monstrous races like orcs and minotaurs are made more sympathetic. Given details such as orcs were enslaved by Gul'dan, the tauren are peaceful nature lovers, and Thrall has similarities with the biblical Moses at least in the Warcraft movie and Warcraft 3 by being washed down a river then presumably adopted and leading his people on a journey in the wild. respectively. So I was assuming the elf  was being rude to the ogre in the situation.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> But most importantly never call for a mak'gora only challenges from a leader respected by orcs will be given the privilege.


This is good advice, but now youve just planted the idea in their heads!

----------


## WindStruck

> Isaera: "We need to infiltrate the ogre village. Mor'Lag you are an ogre they will trust you. Now all we need is a big conical for you to wear and everyone else to hide in to trick those idiots."
> Mor'Lag: "Why do you assume that will work? Just because I'm an ogre. You have upset me."


Yeah, I'd say the interpretation was very simplified and inaccurate. And no, I wasn't really assuming it would work, either IC or OOC.

Anyway!  I'm glad things are moving along to a different subject now?  I don't really have any particular vision of orcs set in my mind that disagrees with MrAbdiel.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Indeedly we are!  Tonight, I go to sleep.  But tomorrow!  Tomorrow, friends, you visit the Horde.

----------


## BananaPhone

I think the GM was posting next, yes?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Indeed, I have posted!  Welcome to scenic Brackenwall village.  You may with to communicate to the other characters what your plans are, but as the post will tell you, the place is reasonably open for you to explore despite some faction suspicions.

----------


## WindStruck

Don't think I'm entirely against the idea of spending the night there.   :Small Smile: 

Though I'm sure Isaera herself would be..  a bit weary.  Still an excellent point is brought up about how much camping does actually suck.

And it does seem like we should try and see the elders or whoever and get our mission done first, but I wouldn't mind exploring around a bit later.

Also regarding dream.  I suppose if you want, I could continue with Isaera's dreams again, tonight.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I am 100% behind more dream stuff.  How else will we flesh our your fathers designs to marry you off to Prince Kaelthas?

----------


## Plaids

(1d20+8)[*13*] Here is the roll for persuading the guards at the front gate. It should be good.

Regardless Jakk'ari will be heading to the town hall to talk to the village chief preferably with the demonic ring as evidence to his support his claims of demonic presence.

One day I'll make a M&M character who doesn't break the power limit.
Also an explanation for how the magic/special moves work and are budgeted would be appreciated. I just picked powers fitting my character concept according to the official M&M3E book.

----------


## WindStruck

Again, these are really good!

I'll have Isaera say a little something. But perhaps just a little introduction.  Don't want to dominate the conversation (just yet).   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Feathersnow

(1d20+6)[*14*] Perception 
(1d20+6)[*22*]  insight

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Again, these are really good!
> 
> I'll have Isaera say a little something. But perhaps just a little introduction.  Don't want to dominate the conversation (just yet).


:)

Also, don't worry; there will be ample opportunities to be conversational soon!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Jakk'ari is receiving our first VP temptation!  I'm not doing it strictly by the book here, so to explain myself:

Victory Points are the meta resource in M&M3e that allow you to push past your normal limits.  They're great, and you should want them; and you are awarded them in play both for accomplishing things that I deem particularly cool, and also for being inconvenienced in some way by one of your character's Complications.

I'm deviating from the standard rules by which I would activate your complication, explain how it inconveniences you, and give you the VP.  I find it much more interesting (and less invasive somehow) to offer you the VP if you choose to indulge your Complication at the inconvenient time I offer the temptation. You're free to decline if you want; but in most cases, it's more fun and characterful to go with it and pocket the VP, the manifold uses for which are here if you'd like a reminder of how great they are.  Unlisted there is the fact that you can use a VP to rapidly make a gadget or ritual in a matter of turns that would normally require many hours of research and craft.

Give in to your mortal weaknesses.  Give iiiin~

----------


## WindStruck

And here I am, wondering what to put those CP in.  Was considering more skills.  Maybe treatment, picked up from the medics would be nice.  Or..  perhaps Isaera could bother trying to learn some new languages?  Maybe, maybe...

----------


## MrAbdiel

Maybe!  But no pressure to devote those points now.

Also, Mages in Warcraft have access to the Tongues spell to speak all languages, so you might not need to learn those, if you play your cards right.

----------


## BananaPhone

Meanwhile, I have access to _Curse of_ Tongues, to make his speech even slower and more confusing.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Meanwhile, I have access to _Curse of_ Tongues, to make his speech even slower and more confusing.


That seems unproductive.

But bonus points for Marion identifying his mangled sentence structure pattern!

----------


## BananaPhone

Heeey sweet, how many?

----------


## MrAbdiel

10 MrAbdiel Fun Bucks, valid currency in all MrAbdiel games.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Loving all these RP posts, folks. :)

----------


## Plaids

The chiefs invitation to the alcohol tasting has been accepted. 
I didn't expect everyone to come to the town hall but it was fun saying "Good news everyone" to the rest of the party.

Also I'll have a response to the dream sequence up soon.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Excellent.  Yield to all temptations. :)

Also, @BananaPhone - did Marion take the intellect potion MorLag offered her earlier on?  Just so I know if its on your person for no reason at all.

----------


## BananaPhone

Nope, she has not imbibed anything yet.

----------


## MrAbdiel

A clarifier: did she accept the potion as given, and possesses it on her person?

----------


## BananaPhone

Possesses it.

----------


## WindStruck

I think you mentioned that their inn/tavern was closest to this great hall, right?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yes; their ale house (also an inn) is adjacent to the village square, as is the village hall!  And the other sites I mentioned are not that far.  Either.

----------


## WindStruck

Right. It's just.  You know, the rain.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Right. It's just.  You know, the rain.


Ahaha.  Needs an umbrella spell!

Sounds like the group is planning to migrate over to the tavern with a minimum time in the rain?

EDIT: In the future, you could probably grind down a single 7pp rank of variable to 1 or 2 pp with enough stacked casting drawbacks to make a "petty magic" power, useful only for doing things like Control Environment (Keep the rain off me), or Transmute (my torn muddle clothes into pristine new even more stylish clothes).  Normally drawback stacking in games like this is wildly discouraged, but I'd allow it for a vain arcane user for a purpose so narrowly defined.  Just a thought!

----------


## WindStruck

Now that you mention it, Isaera does have some "cantrips" in her spell array.  She might be able to create a little umbrella of weak force or something that repels the water!

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Now that you mention it, Isaera does have some "cantrips" in her spell array.  She might be able to create a little umbrella of weak force or something that repels the water!


Oh, it seems you had it covered already and we just both forgot!  Haha!  Yes, I specifically endorse this kind of petty, showy magic for a mage.  It's what separates you from the animals.

----------


## BananaPhone

Given that in Blood Elven towns you'll see animated objects like brooms sweeping the floors on their own etc, the elf using magic to make her life easier with these types of conveniences makes perfect sense.

----------


## Plaids

I don't know if Jakk'ari has been dismissed by the chief but if he has I would like to strike up a conversation with the other orc in the room.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Dismissed?  Oh, no; hes the chiefs best friend now.  Theyre going upstairs to gamble and drink and jaw with other rural luminaries.

Ill describe such soon, but I was giving a window for anyone to object or offer alternatives to the loose lets share a room and keep watch plan.  New post up in a couple hours.

----------


## WindStruck

I'm not so sure about sharing rooms and keeping watch...    if it was a typical fantasy inn, or a place like in Theramore, I'd assume there's locks on the door or something.

Here? I'm not so sure...

----------


## MrAbdiel

Seems like the kind of detail that will benefit from some examination! :P

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ahah!  There you go, big post. :)

----------


## MrAbdiel

New post, now with top shelf puns!

----------


## WindStruck

Now I'm suddenly reminded of these guys playing chess without the board.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hahaha, yes, I'm just like that!

*Sweats, and closes multiple _how-to-chess_ tabs.*

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ahaha, Marions sarcasm explosion was hilarious.

Poor Balandar!  He only said hired hands because thats how Isaera referred to herself at the others collectively.  But like I said before, this is an excellent time for party friction and misunderstanding and prejudgement to be smoothed and resolved later.  So Im here for it.

----------


## BananaPhone

She might develop a couple of new curses now: "Curse of Withered Genitals" and "Curse of Barrenness". Increased Duration (Permanent).

----------


## WindStruck

I do think the exchange was quite funny.

But honestly, I don't think I had meant anything disrespectful to anyone's characters. As far as I am concerned, everyone here is a 'helping hand'.

Don't like being referred that way?  Maybe you shouldn't have taken the job.  LOL

----------


## BananaPhone

I don't mind OOC  :Small Wink: . I thought it was kinda funny that Mar's was going to go in there and be susceptible to her 'Flirt' quirk, only to get offended at being thought of as hired help and so indirectly insulting everyone present and then leaving lol. It was like a 180 mood swing and intentions within 5 seconds.

----------


## Plaids

I quite like the sudden subverted expectations with Marion that just happened. 
I also like the game symbolism going on underscoring the social encounters.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I thought it was funny.  But I grew up in chatroom RP; and in retrospect, that was a hotbed of neuroses and thin-skinned escapists.  So I have a reflex whenever I see anything happen IC that could be possibly taken badly OOC to leap up and 'manage' it; and I'll ask y'all to forgive me when I do that.  Because I'm also committed to the idea that RPing is most fun when the interactions have a fantasy flavor and a realistic texture; which means people being rude to each other, having prejudices, and all kinds of less than pleasant parts of the real world.  So I _like_ when Mor'Lag jumps down Isaera's throat prematurely when she brushes against Mor'Lag's anxiety about other ogres, and when Isaera reflexively accuses Jakk'ari and Zachary of foolishly leading attackers to the wagon train, or when Marion has a Frank-Grimes sarcasm ragequit when she infers that someone is thinking of her as a commoner.  But my reinforced conditioning is to make sure that everything's still cool, because I grew up playing with other self-important 15 year olds on the internet rather than people I can reasonably expect to be mature adults like you guys! 




> In lore I know Magatha Grim Totem is a minor villain and poisons Khairne so the villainous Garrosh can rule the horde. But Warcraft has some nuance in that villainous characters are sometime in good factions and tribes.
> So I don't know what to expect with Jevan...
> 
> ...Also I'm starting to feel like a politician if that was the goal then good job.


I don't mind people knowing the established lore for these things!  Most of the NPCs, when I can, are pulled directly from the game and you can look them up on Wowpedia.  Most of those, like Helaina and Tamberlyn, are just standin' around NPCs without much to say or contribute to the game, but I figure why not use the resources I'm given, right?  Some are minor NPC questgivers, like Balandar and Swamp-Eye Jarl, whom I have taken the liberty of fleshing out for your reading pleasure.  But once you start getting towards the medium to high level load bearing characters, like Jevan, Ukorz, and Jaina Proudmoore, I'm going on record saying that *there are no guarantees that a given NPC will be consistent with the official lore.*  A villain might be a misunderstood anti-hero.  A celebrated hero might be concealing a wicked calculus that in the official version they are not.  So y'know... Don't let your guard down.  I aim to misbehave.

Also, I'm glad you feel like a politician!  The best indication I have about the kind of thing you want for your characters is your complications and backstory.  If you say Sandfury Diplomat, I'm gonna give you some opportunity to be a Sandfury diplomat dagnabbit.  I have a little short list of "things that X character is about" on my side monitor here and I try to hit those marks when I can.  Feel free to message me if you feel I'm misunderstanding something, or if you'd like some particular opportunity for your character to develop, and I'll try to accommodate it.

Work's a bit heckers, but I should have a new post up tomorrow. Also, I live in Australia, so whenever I say "Tomorrow" I mean "24 hours from when I say this", roughly.

















Vote MrAbdiel for best GM 2021

----------


## BananaPhone

Allgood. Unless Im gettibg a frosty disposition from someone OOC, I always keep IC stuff separate from ooc thoughts.

----------


## MrAbdiel

My apologies, gang; I thought I'd have more free time today than I did, and now it's 11:21PM and I ought to line up a good amount of sleep, what with real world job and all.  I'll make good on that post tomorrow.

----------


## Plaids

Dang. Almost made won the wager. How is everyone else doing?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Missed it by one! I cant believe the booze made the difference.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Dark dealings are afoot in many places!  We're coming up on a point where I'll pull the party back together, and jump ahead to the next day; but not quite until these various wicked/shameful/mysterious bargains are resolved one way or the other.

----------


## WindStruck

The first check was trivial, but the later ones?  Hmm let's see...

expertise: magic (1d20+14)[*27*]


oh right:   so did Isaera get something for following that "compel"?  It honestly didn't seem like a detriment or inconvenience to her at all.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Im choosing to interpret the VP temptation as inconvenience to the party or else convenience to me driving the story in nefarious ways.  In this case, the biggest inconvenience is that the party is scattered over such an area while MorLag is punching away your partys accumulated good will.  And everyones compliance has allowed me to lay the seeds for their later disruption.

And also I kind of assumed Isaera is going to actually feed from that stone, which comes with some long term complications.

TLDR:  Im being a bit more narrative and less screwy with the VP.  I reserve the right to cause you suffering more directly at other times.

----------


## WindStruck

Yeah...  I signed up for hearing what this mana source is, but not actually doing it.

And sadly Isaera would have no way of knowing what the others are up to. So it's kind of hard to blame her or say she's "complicit"...

----------


## MrAbdiel

Thats alright.  Shes not morally complicit, any more than she would be if she ran out of mana and then a problem arose that could really use some magic.  And now that she knows how to tap the fel, I can always provoke a more direct temptation towards using it in future.

----------


## Feathersnow

Abstract rolls! Go:


Close Combat 
(1d20+8)[*24*]
(1d20+8)[*19*]
(1d20+8)[*25*]

Stamina 
(1d20+5)[*21*]
(1d20+5)[*19*]
(1d20+5)[*6*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, that looks to me like she kicked three butts and only had to take the one name.  I guess she proved it!

----------


## WindStruck

I'll gladly take a free assessment action or whatever, and glean as much information as I can from this situation, on Iseara.  Keep in mind I've been skimming or not reading stuff that hasn't been part of my section at all, so don't expect me to automatically know things I shouldn't know.   :Small Smile: 

Do I need any rolls?

----------


## Plaids

I think going for persuasion would work out best since the party has to stay in the village for a little while longer. If things get really deadly Mor'Lag could make a break for it and wait outside for the party.
If only I took the money this situation could be solved instantly with the universal language of cash.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I think going for persuasion would work out best since the party has to stay in the village for a little while longer. If things get really deadly Mor'Lag could make a break for it and wait outside for the party.
> If only I took the money this situation could be solved instantly with the universal language of cash.


Thats the trade off! Sweet liquid cash, or whats in the box?  For what its worth, I choose the box every time.




> I'll gladly take a free assessment action or whatever, and glean as much information as I can from this situation, on Iseara.  Keep in mind I've been skimming or not reading stuff that hasn't been part of my section at all, so don't expect me to automatically know things I shouldn't know.  
> 
> Do I need any rolls?


No roll necessary.  The scene is quite intuitive, and you all know MorLag enough at this point to know both that she doesnt go around looking for trouble but has some raw spots when it comes to the horde and other ogres; so MorLags declaration She started it is very believable.

For Jakkari and Isaera, its seems likely that the other ogre did something to push MorLags buttons, it escalated into a fight, and the rear of the dog pile just evolved naturally as bar brawls do.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sorry for slow reply.  Busier weekend than I wanted, and I need sleep for work tomorrow.  Feel free to make whatever persuasion roll your like, though; Ill weave the result into the resolution post.

----------


## Feathersnow

I have had the weekend from he'll, do no pressure. 

[Roll]1d20+1[/20]  to appeal to the Orc with persuasion.  Mor'Lag doesn't want to be here, but she wants to be thrown out even less.  Will post IC based on my roll

----------


## Feathersnow

(1d20+1)[*8*]

Flubbed the macro!

----------


## MrAbdiel

I like the idea that, from Isaeras perspective, it seems possible - even likely - that Marion has been raving sarcastically from the last time she saw her to this moment now, perhaps fifteen minutes worth of irony.

----------


## BananaPhone

She wants to laugh out loud over an orc being upset or surprised that a fight broke out in a tavern full of drunken orcs. The idea is so alien to her. 

It's like meeting a pacifist Klingon who wants to talk about growing flowers.

----------


## WindStruck

I think he's more upset that Mor'lag didn't even have a drop of booze before fighting...    :Small Big Grin: 




> It's like meeting a pacifist Klingon who wants to talk about growing flowers.


Don't give New Woke Hollywood any ideas.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I'm gonna move the scene on when I post tomorrow, though I'll hold off now in the interest of giving Mor'Lag a chance to reflect on their victory and/or to the conflicting advice from the sorceress on each shoulder.  And also because I need sleep! zzz.

----------


## Feathersnow

Sorry, computer trouble.  Mor is mortified and Lag is as horrified by this turn of events as her rage filled mind can get

----------


## Plaids

Just for the future if the group has any down time during the next day Jakk'ari is going to investigate the key he just got. If in the wilderness he'll ask the elements with his perks and powers or if in the village he'll ask around if anyone can help him and ask for help.
(1d20+5)[*7*]

Also are there any GM issues with healing? I used my 2ppt from the village and 2ppt from the raptors to get some healing.

----------


## WindStruck

When we were deciding what options to take, at the cadets' last camp, we were missing 3, weren't we?

One ran southeast into the swamp, one west towards the barrens, and the last (Felix) to Brackenwall Village?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> When we were deciding what options to take, at the cadets' last camp, we were missing 3, weren't we?
> 
> One ran southeast into the swamp, one west towards the barrens, and the last (Felix) to Brackenwall Village?


You were missing three; you found tracks suggesting one fled to Brackenwall, and that was Felix; and you found demonic cover up evidence in the southish direction suggesting maybe another lead could be into the Barrens, or south toward the ogre village.  Marions demon radar suggested the imp that was at the scene is closer to the latter, so you have reason to believe one or both are there of captured or taken dead.

----------


## Plaids

I think sending the cadet back would be best to avoid grisly incident. I'm thinking that going into the barrens might be a good move if Felix is describing assailants that are not ogres. Also there are plenty of biggish creatures  in the barrens from tauren and centaurs.

Aslo would it be possible to flag Balandar down and convince him to transport Felix to the watchtower? I don't know if hawkstriders can carry more than one person.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I think sending the cadet back would be best to avoid grisly incident. I'm thinking that going into the barrens might be a good move if Felix is describing assailants that are not ogres. Also there are plenty of biggish creatures  in the barrens from tauren and centaurs.
> 
> Aslo would it be possible to flag Balandar down and convince him to transport Felix to the watchtower? I don't know if hawkstriders can carry more than one person.


It may be possible to do so!  He has seemed perfectly reasonable to Isaera, the one who has interacted with him at length; and looks perfectly reasonable to Jakk'ari.

As for your next destination, you might go toward the Barrens, or else downward into the Quagmire.  The information you have is that the demon that they were chasing is now present down near or in Stonemaul village, from Marion's scrying the felsteel earing; but you have no explicit connection between that demon and the attackers other than that they were present in the same encounter.  It would occur to your combined minds that the demonic aspect may represent a different operating force than the attackers, but this is in the realm of speculation.

Then, of course, there is Zachary, who has trekked south towards Stonemaul and has apparently marked the way there for you through the swamp.  He is expecting you not more than a day or three behind him; but he is the sort who you can expect to survive on his own if left to his own devices.  Probably.

----------


## BananaPhone

Posting tomorrow.

----------


## Feathersnow

I have had... a week.  And now I get to rip out a couple hundred feet of fence with my bare hands if it stops raining. Yay!

Out of curiosity, do Mor or Lag have any idea what the warlocks(?) That ambushed the cadets might be if they aren't ogres?

----------


## WindStruck

It really does seem like they're Tauren at this point!

But where the heck did the last 2 cadets go!  :Small Eek:

----------


## Plaids

Now I don't know what the attackers could be. Two horns but bigger than Mor'Lag makes it seem like they are not tauren due to size. Maybe the ogres were wearing horned helmets or the attackers were big horned demons as big as a large ogre.

Also I forget about Zachary. I think going to Stonemaul is better now.

----------


## WindStruck

I thought taurens were pretty dang big, probably as tall or even taller than ogres, just not as bulky.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'm making an Expertise: Magic roll for Marion, to see if she's heard of any demonology-associated tauren groups. (like the Grimtotem)

*Expertise (Magic):* (1D20+10)[*30*]


Whoa, a crit. That makes it worth waiting to hear the results before I post. 

Maybe there's a reason Marion was remaining quiet this whole time  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## MrAbdiel

With a whopper of a role, youve never heard of any Tauren allying with the legion or using warlock magics.  There must be individuals, but even the belligerent clans like the Grimtotem do what they do out of a sense of loyalty to the spirits-  those of the elemental kind.  If Tauren are involved with warlock arts here, theyre a small cult; too small to have clout or widespread members.

----------


## BananaPhone

Does the description match any known demon type Marion has heard of?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lots of options from demons, but none that fit to your satisfaction.  Felguard have the size, but a distinctive single horned helm.  Lesser Manari Eredar - Wrathguard as they are usually grouped - have the right physiognomy except a tail too large to escape notice beneath a robes.  And both Nathzerim Dreadlords and greater Manari Eredar could for the bill, but theyre just not the kind of demons to be sneaking around in a swamp, jumping on groups of cadets.  If youre surrounded by demons of that calibre, the third invasion of Azeroth is underway - and that seems unlikely.

All in all, it strikes you as unlikely the cloaked figures are demonic in nature.  But between the robes and the track-covering magic, they have a reason to disguise their presence.

----------


## BananaPhone

Speaking of Ogres, I recently learned that my home town is getting its own faction in the upcoming Warhammer 3 video game.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Speaking of Ogres, I recently learned that my home town is getting its own faction in the upcoming Warhammer 3 video game.


_Ah! Des ogres dégoûtants !_ *Disdains in Breton.*


As for our game, I know Feathersnow is getting beat up by RL right now; so we'll bumble onward with Mor'Lag on /follow.

No one run them off a cliff.

----------


## WindStruck

Here's a roll.   Maybe I get to do both perception or expertise?  Hmm.

(1d20+14)[*18*]

----------


## Plaids

(1d20+7)[*12*]
Rolling for perception to survey the marsh.

----------


## MrAbdiel

If you have both skills, Ill let you assist yourself in this case.

----------


## WindStruck

Think I could do an investigation roll on that barrel?  I do have a theory.  Maybe the barrel once held ale, but it made the ogres sick.  And they weren't happy about it.

(1d20+14)[*23*]

Well in any case, there might be some markings on the remnants of the barrel, right?

----------


## Plaids

I assumed the ogres just drank too much. But cursed or poisoned drinks do exist in the WOW lore. Hopefully the ogres aren't green and bloodthirsty now do to being cursed by demon blood beer.
I'm going to assume knowing that in IC would be pretty common if your character talked to enough orcs and listened to their oral history.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Think I could do an investigation roll on that barrel?  I do have a theory.  Maybe the barrel once held ale, but it made the ogres sick.  And they weren't happy about it.
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> Well in any case, there might be some markings on the remnants of the barrel, right?


Indeedly do!  I'll post the outcome of that investigation shortly.




> I assumed the ogres just drank too much. But cursed or poisoned drinks do exist in the WOW lore. Hopefully the ogres aren't green and bloodthirsty now do to being cursed by demon blood beer.
> I'm going to assume knowing that in IC would be pretty common if your character talked to enough orcs and listened to their oral history.


Anyone remotely interested in the history of the Orcs (which is everyone of age, in a world defined by their invasion) has atleast some understanding that the orcs were in league with demons, or slaves to demons, or something like that; and characters with an adventurer's bent (all PCs) would know more.  How much more is a bit of a spitball; but I think it's fair to say all our PC's know that the orcs were under a demon-blood pact which faded after the invasion ended, leading to the Lethargy.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'll post tomorrow. I've been a bit distracted recently.

----------


## BananaPhone

*Expertise (Magic) roll:* (1D20+10)[*27*]


Does such a wonderful roll reveal any more to the quiet aspiring warlock?

----------


## MrAbdiel

You get a whiff of the same demonic presence you detected when you chose this course - youre quite sure the fugitive imp was previously present, and not in the town proper, but up on the bluffs near the carved idol.

----------


## WindStruck

A skill monkey and yet.. no ranks in stealth!  hahaha...    :Small Eek:  (1d20+2)[*15*]


investigation (if we even get that far): (1d20+14)[*24*]

----------


## Plaids

Rolling for stealth (1d20+1)[*13*]

----------


## BananaPhone

*Stealth:* (1D20)[*17*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I have had... a week.  And now I get to rip out a couple hundred feet of fence with my bare hands if it stops raining. Yay!
> 
> Out of curiosity, do Mor or Lag have any idea what the warlocks(?) That ambushed the cadets might be if they aren't ogres?


I have no idea how I missed this post you made, Feathersnow!  I am very silly.

I have posted, expecting those aforementioned investigation rolls.  I'll also edit in a Mor'Lag bit, for when Feathersnow can jump back in.

----------


## Feathersnow

I should be back, moving forward.  I have had a lot of things jump out at me, then American Thanksgiving and my grandma had a stroke on the same day

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I should be back, moving forward.  I have had a lot of things jump out at me, then American Thanksgiving and my grandma had a stroke on the same day


Sorry to hear it, Feathersnow.  If posting here is a labor at this time, take whatever time you need; if it's helpful and replenishing to you right now, then post away.  Whichever is the path to the best care of yourself and those you love.

----------


## Feathersnow

Honestly,  I want to get back to normal as soon as possible.  Without going into details,  there is nothing I can or would be expected to do for my grandma, and the worst in my personal life seems to have passed.

----------


## WindStruck

Well, Isaera is quite mad about all this.  Is there a way to disable the stone so it can no longer contain arcane energies, and is pretty much just reverts back to a statue?

expertise magic:  (1d20+14)[*15*]


And also about that stone.   Would it be a good idea to take the other gray stone she found, and either drop it off somewhere in the swamps to be lost, or smash it later? 

(or maybe...  to study it???      :Small Amused: )   lol I just thought of some compel coming.

But she's a mage, not a warlock, so I'd think many things that have to do with demons she'd not approach.

----


Thanks, RNG.  The one time I get a chance to do something cool and meaningful, and it rolls a one!!

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Well, Isaera is quite mad about all this.  Is there a way to disable the stone so it can no longer contain arcane energies, and is pretty much just reverts back to a statue?
> 
> expertise magic:  [roll0]
> 
> 
> And also about that stone.   Would it be a good idea to take the other gray stone she found, and either drop it off somewhere in the swamps to be lost, or smash it later? 
> 
> (or maybe...  to study it???     )   lol I just thought of some compel coming.
> 
> ...


YouÂll want to wait for your warlock to weigh in before making decisions about that discovery; but such options do indeed exist.

And also!  This is a friendly reminder that Isaera presently has 2 VP sitting around; one of which could be used to bump that natural 1 up to a natural 11, if you would very much prefer to succeed!

----------


## WindStruck

A natural 11?  I think that'll be decent.

I hope you're keeping track of victory points well, because I haven't.   :Small Big Grin: 

In any case, I'll make sure that Isaera shows Marion the strange rock that seems to radiate some fel energy.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> A natural 11?  I think that'll be decent.
> 
> I hope you're keeping track of victory points well, because I haven't.  
> 
> In any case, I'll make sure that Isaera shows Marion the strange rock that seems to radiate some fel energy.


Indeed I am! :)

Isaera: 2, now 1 with this expense.
Marion: 2
Jakkari: 2
Mor: 1
Lag: 1

----------


## BananaPhone

Posting tomorrow.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marion doesn't have Investigation, which is a shame. 

*Investigation:* (1D20+4)[*12*]

Derpity-doo lol.

Was here anything identifying on the bodies that we could return as proof of the expiry? Or perhaps let Felix see them so that he can vouch for it?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Marion doesn't have Investigation, which is a shame. 
> 
> *Investigation:* [roll0]
> 
> Derpity-doo lol.
> 
> Was here anything identifying on the bodies that we could return as proof of the expiry? Or perhaps let Felix see them so that he can vouch for it?


Felix could vouch, though the terms of the mission were to bring back the bodies, presumably for respectful disposal.

Also, with a VP spend, you could hit a 15!  Just a thought!

----------


## BananaPhone

Hmmm, that core _does_ need grabbing...

Alright, I'll spend a VP.

----------


## WindStruck

Okay, next order of business..   it's going to be a lot harder stealthily bringing 2 bodies back down from the bluff, isn't it?  Is there a way we can get down more out of sight from the village?


(and what would my expertise roll of 25 using the VP say about what Isaera could potentially do to the runestone?)

----------


## BananaPhone

I think Mor'Lagh should be able to pick both up relatively easily and carry them down.

----------


## Plaids

(1d20+3)[*22*] Rolling for counseling Felix by using Presence if need be.
If Felix becomes upset then Jakk'ari will attempt to rein him in and console him so that he doesn't run into the village.

----------


## WindStruck

Isaera will totally frost bolt Felix if he makes a murderous dash to the ogres...   :Small Tongue:

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Hmmm, that core _does_ need grabbing...
> 
> Alright, I'll spend a VP.


Core grabbed.  It's too big to conceal (it's literally a big rock - it'd be too big to lift, if it weren't hollow!) so the other characters will see Marion being careful not to touch this watermelon sized grey stone with her skin, and wedging it into her backpack.  And it'll be a heavy ol' thing to carry - not enough that it'll slow you under normal circumstances, but enough to give Marion aches to complain about later, and to impose penalties on rolls that require sudden movement or agility.  If Marion decides this is too troublesome and merely wraps it in a blanket to fasten to Mor'Lag's big backpack of party gear, she can do that, because Mor'Lah is _chonk_ - and that's pending Mor'Lag's willingness, but based on Mor'Lag's behaviour so far I think they'll be honored to assist Marion in this dark labor.  But it means this demon stone will not be in Marion's immediate possession, if that's her primary worry.  Lemme know what you decide.




> Okay, next order of business..   it's going to be a lot harder stealthily bringing 2 bodies back down from the bluff, isn't it?  Is there a way we can get down more out of sight from the village?
> 
> (and what would my expertise roll of 25 using the VP say about what Isaera could potentially do to the runestone?)


I'm willing to allow the previous stealth rolls to get up sneaky-like to stand for the effort to head back down.  Given the highly distracted nature of the highly distractible creatures below, I don't think it'll be an issue.

As for dealing with the runestone, that very muscular 25 does indeed present some options.

A milder success might have yielded the banal options like a short ritual casting to bleed the magic off more quickly and harmlessly into the earth, or more quickly siphoning it off at the risk of creating visually conspicuous magical pizzazz.  But with a 25, you think the best, safest, and indeed most respectful way to neutralize this desecrated relic of your people is to mana-tap it, and draw the magic within into yourself.  You've been very disciplined in your appetites, but you are beginning to feel the cold internal gnawing that warns you that your elven vitality is beginning to suffer.  The mana in this stone, however, is not only untainted magic, but a beautiful swell of magic drawn from the ley lines of your homeland.  It _tastes_ like home, to use the most proximal expression for it; and the purpose of these runestones has always been protecting your people from suffering.  It may, in this hour of redemption, protect just one more elf, just one more time, from the peculiar suffering that now hangs over all Thalassian elves.




> I think Mor'Lagh should be able to pick both up relatively easily and carry them down.


Given the immediate posts, Jakk'ari has scooped up one body, and asked Mor'Lag to grab the other; though as Marion has suggested, it makes sense that once you're extracted from the area that Mor'Lag is likely the one to carry them.  The M&M3e rules for a strength 5 creature permit up to a carry of, like, 1600lbs.  And allowing for the spongy fantasy logic of strength (you know, the old 'punch the ground to make shockwaves, but also can be parried by a straining human'), Mor'Lag will still be able to haul two bodies on top of everyone's camping gear, as long as someone takes the time to lash it all together neatly into a pack-like bundle.




> [roll0] Rolling for counseling Felix by using Presence if need be.
> If Felix becomes upset then Jakk'ari will attempt to rein him in and console him so that he doesn't run into the village.


A wise precaution, oh Shaman.




> Isaera will totally frost bolt Felix if he makes a murderous dash to the ogres...


A wise and _chilling_ contingency, oh Mage.

Post coming up soon.

----------


## BananaPhone

> Core grabbed.  It's too big to conceal (it's literally a big rock - it'd be too big to lift, if it weren't hollow!) so the other characters will see Marion being careful not to touch this watermelon sized grey stone with her skin, and wedging it into her backpack.  And it'll be a heavy ol' thing to carry - not enough that it'll slow you under normal circumstances, but enough to give Marion aches to complain about later


Marion - complain about something? Never  :Small Tongue: .

Marion will hang onto it for now. Saddling it across Mor'lagh somehow sounds tempting, but she's already carrying everything else. Best not put all of our eggs into one basket.

----------


## WindStruck

So..  Isaera could just "mana tap" the stone, and be done with it?  There wouldn't be any more energy left inside for the demons, warlocks, or whatever to harness?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> So..  Isaera could just "mana tap" the stone, and be done with it?  There wouldn't be any more energy left inside for the demons, warlocks, or whatever to harness?


That is the case, yes.  The mana contained in the stone decoupled from the local ley line has been subliming out for some time - possibly sourcing some of the 'blessing' the idol is meant to produce.  It reduces in an asymptotic fashion not dissimilar to the decay of radioactive particles; losing the bulk of its reservoir fairly quickly, and the remnant over a much longer period of time at a lower rate.  By draining the mana into Isaera's physiology, she is prematurely ending that process completely, leaving the stone inert.

----------


## WindStruck

> That is the case, yes.  The mana contained in the stone decoupled from the local ley line has been subliming out for some time - possibly sourcing some of the 'blessing' the idol is meant to produce.  It reduces in an asymptotic fashion not dissimilar to the decay of radioactive particles; losing the bulk of its reservoir fairly quickly, and the remnant over a much longer period of time at a lower rate.  By draining the mana into Isaera's physiology, she is prematurely ending that process completely, leaving the stone inert.


Alright.  That sounds dandy.  Let's do that then!

----------


## MrAbdiel

I sneaked in another post before bed!  I feel good. :)

----------


## Plaids

(1d20)[*19*]
To not be terrified by the sight of flaming behemoths emerging from the ground.

----------


## WindStruck

Wow okay.  So I feel like maybe we should have been able to continue a conversation about this demonic stone before the story moved on. But maybe it wouldn't make a difference.

If I had to guess, seems like maybe the object Marion has is similar to an _egg_?  Probably all the more reason to destroy it. But at least, it didn't "hatch" as it was likely about to be doing, thanks to our efforts?

Will: (1d20+8)[*9*]

----------


## BananaPhone

*Will:* (1D20+4)[*5*]

*sigh*

I think I can make that work in RP without being utterly humiliating.

Maybe being a warlock Marion _knows_ what these things are, which is why she's afraid while the uninitiated are not.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Wow okay.  So I feel like maybe we should have been able to continue a conversation about this demonic stone before the story moved on. But maybe it wouldn't make a difference.
> 
> If I had to guess, seems like maybe the object Marion has is similar to an _egg_?  Probably all the more reason to destroy it. But at least, it didn't "hatch" as it was likely about to be doing, thanks to our efforts?
> 
> Will: (1d20+1)[*15*]


Ill reveal details in the post-combat wrap up, but you are correct in suspecting at that point it was not going to make a difference!

Also, wowzers, is that a Nat 1 from the warlock and the mage?  I love it when a scary thing is actually scary! :)

Rolling for Felix: (1d20+1)[*15*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Because we _know_  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## Plaids

I would like to see what Mor'Lag rolls just to see if the theme of "educated but horrified vs ignorant and unimpeded by crushing knowledge of the occult" holds.
If Mor'Lag become horrified then making a hasty retreat will be a bit more difficult since just carrying Marion and Isaera out with Jakk'ari and Felix is going to be a challenge.

Also should we enter in combat and aid the ogres?
Jakk'ari would not be opposed to it seeing that children are in danger and a former educator wouldn't want to see children imperiled.

If we were to enter to enter combat Jakk'ari can spend some vp to smack some party members out a horror filled glance with his garlic infused hands.
Also did Zachary roll to avoid being horrified?

----------


## MrAbdiel

I totally forgot Zachary!

(1d20+5)[*10*]

Also the fear is a daze in this case, and daze is debilitating but not crippling!

Edit: Makes sense; Zachs seen these things in action.  Flashbacks ahoy!

----------


## BananaPhone

> I would like to see what Mor'Lag rolls just to see if the theme of "educated but horrified vs ignorant and unimpeded by crushing knowledge of the occult" holds.
> If Mor'Lag become horrified then making a hasty retreat will be a bit more difficult since just carrying Marion and Isaera out with Jakk'ari and Felix is going to be a challenge.
> 
> Also should we enter in combat and aid the ogres?
> Jakk'ari would not be opposed to it seeing that children are in danger and a former educator wouldn't want to see children imperiled.
> 
> If we were to enter to enter combat Jakk'ari can spend some vp to smack some party members out a horror filled glance with his garlic infused hands.
> Also did Zachary roll to avoid being horrified?



Drop a tremor totem  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## WindStruck

So..   how long does that dazed condition last?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Off the cuff, Im going to say youre entitled to make the save again at the end of each turn of action.

----------


## BananaPhone

Mr GM, I'm assuming Marion knows what those things are? They are rather...iconic of both the third war and her field of study.

----------


## WindStruck

Would Isaera know what they are too?  Perhaps they are magical in nature. She also has some expertise in history and literature.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Mr GM, I'm assuming Marion knows what those things are? They are rather...iconic of both the third war and her field of study.


Absolutely.  She probably has a bobblehead of one in her room.




> Would Isaera know what they are too?  Perhaps they are magical in nature. She also has some expertise in history and literature.


Almost certainly.  Your older brother, Tarien, was killed during the Battle of Mount Hyjal.  While you've never been able to find out about the specific circumstances (there were few remaining formal channels for alerting families to losses, after nine tenths of the High Elves were killed by the scourge; and you only learned of Tarien's passing from second hard reports from people who knew his friends in the alliance forces), Isaera seems like the kind of person who would have tormented herself by reading about the Legion's military forces, perhaps to learn how to hate them better.

You can decide how or why, but I'm happy for anyone who wants to know about Infernals - atleast as demonic constructs, shocktroops and seige weapons of the legion.  Here, I'll bullet it actually.

Freely available knowledge if you feel it's character appropriate:

-Infernals are the fearsome and devastating shock troops and siege weapons of the legion.
-They deployed in the third war exclusively as falling like flaming comets and crawling out of their craters.
-Fighting them in melee is even more hazardous than the physical differential would suggest, as they radiate murderous heat that can immolate their attackers after sufficient exposure, even if they never land a blow.
-They are not 'true' demons in the strictest sense, but demonic constructs held together with fel magic, with a sub-human intelligence suspended in a state of rage and the need to burn.  That said, their fel nature means they are vulnerable to all the countermeasures that apply to demons - holy bindings, a paladin's rebuke, a well executed banishment, or a sufficiently experienced warlock's enslavement.

More than that - particularly _how_ Infernals are made, is a mystery to Azeroth at this point.

----------


## WindStruck

I think if I recall in WC3, infernals were immune to magic as well.  Which is really not good for those of us using magic.   :Small Tongue: 

I have never fought an infernal in WoW though, so IDK.

----------


## BananaPhone

In WoW they're not immune.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I think if I recall in WC3, infernals were immune to magic as well.  Which is really not good for those of us using magic.  
> 
> I have never fought an infernal in WoW though, so IDK.





> In WoW they're not immune.


Both correct!  The initial design in WC3 made them immune to spells, but it seems that was more a gameplay conceit to make them not easilly controlled by the player, and also as a salute to their golem-like style regarding the "golem spell immunity" trope.  There's atleast 1 mission in WC3 there they're specifically not spell immune; and in WoW they're not immune to spells - though that's as much about game balance for those poor spellcasters as anything.  Still, WoW gives us confidence that they're spell-assailable.  

I'm going to go with "Some variants of infernals have exhibited a strong resistance to magic", I think; and that's common enough knowledge as well.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Reaching out to the nearest companion near her, Marions eyes still agape with a primal horror, the teenager rapidly patted at whichever campion was closest.  "We have to leave. _Now_."


1. Felix
2. Jakk'ari
3. Zachary
4. Isaera
5. Mor'Lag

(1d5)[*5*] to determine who happens to be closest.  Why? Because I like randomness.  I will not apologize.

----------


## WindStruck

Alright, I'll see your randomness and raise you some memes.




I think a question on everyone's mind was, "there are safe levels??"

There probably aren't.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## BananaPhone

You can't talk about Doom sound effects without mentioning the song that will put hair on your chest: https://youtu.be/AWlUGqxCtXU

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Alright, I'll see your randomness and raise you some memes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a question on everyone's mind was, "there are safe levels??"
> 
> There probably aren't.


Haha!  Well, look, when youre in the hell-energy racket, theres a saying: you want to make an omelette, you gotta unleash a couple of shrieking kakofiends from their anguished confinement in Tartarus.

Thats just omelette 101. :)




> You can't talk about Doom sound effects without mentioning the song that will put hair on your chest: https://youtu.be/AWlUGqxCtXU


Oh no!  My chest hair!  Its out of controlllgngntnthalpnnhhaaaair

----------


## BananaPhone

*Fear check:* (1D20+6)[*10*]

*Sigh* This is getting ridiculous.

Gives me a 17 for a stealth roll, but for 2 rolls where I just need to roll average once and nothing.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> *Fear check:* [roll0]
> 
> *Sigh* This is getting ridiculous.
> 
> Gives me a 17 for a stealth roll, but for 2 rolls where I just need to roll average once and nothing.


You could always use VP~

But it looks like you coped with another turn of being afraid.  So I think itll be a fun, formative scar for Marion long term.  Infernals as a nice green sun for her to strap on her Icarus wings and fly into.

----------


## BananaPhone

No, spent enough VPs  :Small Tongue: . I need those VPs for later. 

Afraid of in the long term? Or seek to control...

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh herp de derp, I should ask people to roll initiatives too.  Sorry, drunk on different games with different initiative systems.

Roll initiative!

----------


## WindStruck

Damnit, stop trying to kill off our bounty money!   :Small Tongue: 

will: (1d20+10)[*30*]

initiative: (1d20-2)[*15*]

Yay.   Isaera's never going to be scared by an Infernal again!  Probably has something to do with actually being dead though.

What's the initiative to beat?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Raar!  I smash your financial prospects!

As for initiative to beatI guess I havent rolled em yet!

*Infernal1* - (1d20+1)[*15*], now attacking Felix.
*Infernal2* - (1d20+1)[*8*], presently yeeting an ogre through a window.
*Infernal3* - (1d20+1)[*17*], bearing down on a desperate reveller.

*Felix* - (1d20+1)[*15*]
*Zachary* - (1d20+1)[*7*]

Edit: in my games, tiebreaker goes to PCs.

----------


## WindStruck

Well I made a nice attack, and I'm hopeful the thing get slowed down, even if it can never actually take damage.

Only one problem.  My mage spells are too slow, and we won't be seeing that result just yet...

----------


## BananaPhone

*Initiative:* (1D20)[*15*]

----------


## Plaids

Rolling for initiative (1d20+1)[*20*]

I don't know exactly how far Jakk'ari is from Felix and the other infernals since I believe he was behind Jakk'ari when he summoned the rain protecting everyone from the radiant fire damage. Also I don't know exactly what distance counts counts as medium and long rangeso I'm going to state my assumptions in post.
Anyway, Jakk'ari is going to try to get close to Felix to protect him.

----------


## Feathersnow

Sorry, initiative!

[Roll]1d20[/roll

----------


## Feathersnow

(1d20)[*4*]

Flubbed the Macro

----------


## MrAbdiel

Jakk'ari - 20
Infernal3 ("Tablesmasher")- 17
Marion - 15
Isaera - 15
Felix - 15
Infernal1 ("Headshot")- 15
Hapless Ogre - 12
Infernal2 ("Curbstomp")- 8
Zachary - 7
Mor'Lag - 4

Turn (2) Sequence

20 - Jakk'ari uses Extra Effort to hustle up to the palisades, and uses deflect at a value of 11 on Felix.

17 - Infernal 3 slams a power attack onto Hapless Ogre (hits with a toughness dc of 23 (!)), but the ogre nat 20's the toughness roll for a 24 (!).

15 - Marion launches a _Shadow And Flame_ volley at Infernal1, but a 17 which would normally hit misses because of the circumstantial cover of the palisades for the infernal.  The wicked shadow energy goes wide, but arcs back toward the construct for another _homing_ chance next turn.

Isaera conjures up a frostbolt, which pulses in her grasp and launches after she finishes casting it at the beginning of her next turn (with a 19!)

Felix hits again, but the infernal shrugs off the blow.  Felix manages to avoid burning to death for having the temerity to try.

Infernal1 also power attacks, a giant fist slamming down at Felix.  It hits, but Felix incredibly rolls a 20 on hit +3 toughness roll to resist the dc 23 impact.  What an absolute chad.

12 - Hapless Ogre sees Mor'Lag incoming, and feints at Infernal3, successfully making it _Vulnerable_ to Mor'Lag's next attack.

8 - Infernal2 stomps into the ruin of the hut to gratuitously revel in its power.

7 - Zachary takes a wild snapshot at Infernal 1.  It's a clean hit, scoring a -1 injury on it.

4 -  Mor'Lag double-moves up, to flank Infernal 3 with Hapless Ogre.  They're set up to clobber next round!

Turn (3)!

Infernal1 is punching on Felix but has taken damage from Zach, so you know they can be hurt; Infernal2 has curbstombed his previous opponent and is now free to start causing a ruckus; Infernal3 is squaring off against Mor'Lag and the poor hapless ogre stuck in the mix here.  I'll give them a name in the IC description post.  Felix so far has avoided paying a price for his hubris.  And Zach rolls for his fear... (1d20+7)[*25*].

Jakk'ari, you're up.  And as is always the case, I'm willing to sacrifice almost anything to allow people the freedom to post whenever they can, so feel free to post ahead of your initiative and if someone's action before yours changes your decisions, I'll be super generous about allowing ret-cons and rerolls and such.

----------


## WindStruck

Oh nice. I was about to ask if we needed more info here or something.

Also keep in mind that Isaera made a move action to approach. Probably like 1/3 of the way there.  Is that enough to deal with the palisade concealment?

I thought of a weird inconsistency though...  since the arcane spells take longer to cast through technique, do you think it's still perfectly valid moving and casting in the same round?  (note, I think it has to be moving, _then_ casting).

Do you also think if no move action is taken in a round, that could speed up the arcane casting speed? I mean, I'm the one who came up with these complications, but just wanting your opinion.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I'm definately seeing what you're seeing, Windstruck; as thematic and cool as I think your magic complication is, it's probably too punishing as it stands.  So for now, I'm happy to say if you sacrifice your movement, you can fling the spell on the turn you cast it; otherwise you can move and then cast, and the spell will go off at the start of your next turn.

Moving your speed (30ft) will get you halfway to the palisade, but you'll need to be another 30ft closer before you're close enough to be using it as cover and shooting through its gaps directly.  The 19 you already rolled for the last attack will hit even with the cover on them though, so you got that going for you.  Also, the ranged folks are drawing _Curbstomp's_ attention, so you might have to weigh the options of getting closer to bypass the cover, or staying at range to establish distance from threats!

After this fight, when we're in a bit of downtime, we'll work on recalibrating that casting complication too.

----------


## WindStruck

Well I like the idea of sacrificing the move action to get the spell off *on* my turn.  Makes sense overall.

And you named the infernals now?    :Small Big Grin: 

edit: I see now.  The one that just killed an ogre was bored and decided to pick on us.   :Small Frown: 

The question is, do _we_ know it's coming?   :Small Eek:

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yeah, I named 'em because I always liked that convention in action fiction to differentiate between goons.  And you're right - _Headshot_ is the one who got hit (and has two spells pending to hit him right away, since he's the one about to smoosh Felix).  But he's focused on the insufferable dweeb dinking his legs.  _Curbstomp_ presently has no opponents, and is noticing that someone is attacking his co-demolitionists.  He's the one eye-balling you guys right now.

I can't believe Felix 20'd his toughness roll right when he needed it.  He should be paste.  Did you know Felix is latin for lucky?

Edit:  I won't require you to make an insight check.  He's definately doing the dumb killing machine math in his head about the small, spell-flinging mortals, and unless something pops up to legitimately grab his attention or pose a threat, he'll probably follow up on that instinct.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Rolling for initiative [roll0]
> 
> I don't know exactly how far Jakk'ari is from Felix and the other infernals since I believe he was behind Jakk'ari when he summoned the rain protecting everyone from the radiant fire damage. Also I don't know exactly what distance counts counts as medium and long rangeso I'm going to state my assumptions in post.
> Anyway, Jakk'ari is going to try to get close to Felix to protect him.


Forgot to answer.  But since your deflect has 3 ranks, its short range is 75ft.  So by moving up, you're well within short range.  Also you asked earlier about heals - I'm still too fresh to the system to know how much healing busts the game, so don't give me migraines and everything is great, okay? :)

----------


## WindStruck

So considering my next action..  is it possible to influence Felix to stop being a twerp?  Feels like I'd have to both get closer and use a standard action to do so.

Also...   do these infernals have a "time limit"?  It makes me wonder if having them chase us until they just spontaneously go out would be a valid strategy...

That could also be a meta strategy, although.. given the circumstances, I don't really think running would be inappropriate to begin with.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> So considering my next action..  is it possible to influence Felix to stop being a twerp?  Feels like I'd have to both get closer and use a standard action to do so.
> 
> Also...   do these infernals have a "time limit"?  It makes me wonder if having them chase us until they just spontaneously go out would be a valid strategy...
> 
> That could also be a meta strategy, although.. given the circumstances, I don't really think running would be inappropriate to begin with.


Ahah, I remember that from WC3!  They were timed there, I remember.

But no, they're manifested now and they plan on sticking around.  There's a sort of narrative soft timer in the scenario as it stands - hold out long enough for the village ogres to get their act together and overwhelm the infernals with numbers - but at least in this interpretation, they're not going to time out and die or unsummon.  Good thought, though.

As for influencing Felix, that's pretty much just roleplay, so I'm happy for that to be a free action you do while you're doing whatever else.  You can roll a relevant social skill to try to be more convincing, too.  No charge.  At the range you're at, you can shout at him and he'll hear you.

----------


## WindStruck

Alright, since only Jakk'ari and Tablesmasher have Isaera beat in initiative, I'll go ahead and post.

Any chance you can tell us if Headshot gets slowed down by Frost Bolt?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hmm.  Well, I'm rolling unusually well for NPC defences.

Headshot soaks the damage from the frostbolt, and shakes off the affliction.  However, you can tell by the impact that he's not immune to either - the bolt just didn't hit it square on, like you'd prefer.

----------


## WindStruck

Well I thought you said it has some levels of imperiousness anyway, so a 1 damage frost bolt wouldn't really do much, unless you wanted to waive that because ..  fel fire?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Its impervious mod applies to attacks with a purely physical nature; magic is the best way to assail them!

----------


## WindStruck

Okay. By the way, I will say one thing: from another test run of this system... it really does take a long time for enemies to drop if they aren't minions. And a lot of it comes down to RNG. Just hope you are aware.

This fight could drag on for a long time..  if we aren't somehow smashed into paste.

 :Eek:

----------


## MrAbdiel

Warning noted.  Ill have my box of deus ex machina here if it becomes clear Ive over egged the encounter!  I may even do something crazy like double turns (everyone takes two turns in their intitiative) to speed things.  But standard stuff for now!

----------


## Plaids

I messed up the dice roll as well.
(1d20+8)[*10*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

...It's the nightmare scenario.  I'm rolling great for the monsters and my players are rolling red-hot garbage.  But I'll lose my GM platinum card if I wimp out and soften the encounter too early!

The infernal resists the frost bolt, the frost bolt's affliction, the arcane missiles, _and_ Jakk'ari's lightning bolt misses.  I'm describing all these things in terms of the infernal soaking the damage, but mechanically it's "dodging" (eg, moving around enough that you can't easilly target anything vulnerable).

And to make it a little worse, Tablesmasher lands a blow with an extra degree on ol' Brokenhorn.  Oof.  He's dazed, and at -1 toughness rolls in future.  It's Marion's go, then the resolution of a bunch of NPC's from me, then Mor'Lag!

----------


## WindStruck

Well, this is RNG. I tend not to like it so much because it sometimes feels more like gambling and taking calculated risks, rather than roleplaying and just.. being rewarded for doing something smart. But I guess we have yet to truly do something out of the box or clever.

*Spoiler: some basic maths*
Show

You could say a perfectly average (but optimized) PL 4 character has +4 to hit, deals 4 damage, has 4 parry/dodge, and has 4 toughness. Let's call him Forbes.

For PL 7 (which I believe these infernals are) these numbers are just 7. I'll call him Sevrin.

Now then. Suppose Forbes attacks Sevrin. The 1d20+4 needs to hit 17 or higher. So you need to roll 13. That's a 40% chance to land a hit. If that hits, Sevrin then must roll toughness of DC 19. The 1d20+7 needs a 12 to negate the damage. The failure rate is 55%, and so, combined with hit chance, each attack Forbes makes has a 22% chance to damage Sevrin.

To break it down in detail:
60% chance to miss.
18% chance to soak damage.
10% chance to -1 toughness.
10% chance to -1 toughness and daze
2% chance to -1 toughness and stagger.

Now let's reverse who attacks who. It's Sevrin's turn. Sevrin rolls 1d20+7 to hit 14. Only needs a 7 to hit, which means a 70% chance to hit. If Sevrin hits, Forbes must roll for a toughness DC of 22.  He only has 1d20+4, and so would need to roll at least an 18 to negate the damage. On average, Sevrin has a 59.5% chance to damage Forbes.

A breakdown of this interaction:
30% chance to miss.
10.5% chance to soak damage
17.5% chance to -1 toughness.
17.5% chance to -1 toughness and daze.
17.5% chance to -1 toughness and stagger.
7% chance to get knocked out cold.

The math shows that on average, like if we're just trading blows, the infernals are three times as likely to be effective. We are at quite a disadvantage, and would need to actually come up with some good tactics or clever use of powers in order to win.  Just for fun, let's see what the odds might look like in a few rounds after each side has taken a -2 penalty on toughness.

Forbes attacking Sevrin:
60% chance to miss.
14% chance to soak damage.
10% chance to -1 toughness.
10% chance to -1 toughness and daze
6% chance to -1 toughness and stagger.

Sevrin attacking Forbes:
30% chance to miss.
3.5% chance to soak damage
17.5% chance to -1 toughness.
17.5% chance to -1 toughness and daze.
17.5% chance to -1 toughness and stagger.
14% chance to get knocked out cold.

It's quite possible that Forbes could already be staggered at this point, which means if that were to happen again, or worse, we could already be looking at a 31.5% chance of being taken out of the fight if attacked again.


I hope all the number crunching gives you an idea of not only how hard it would be to fight these things, but also give you an idea of just how many attacks, or attempts at attacks, it would actually take to bring just one infernal down.

----------


## Plaids

If the odds of winning a fight don't appear to favor the party, then changing tactics might be a good idea. I think persuading Felix to fall back and putting distance between incoming infernal is a good idea.

----------


## MrAbdiel

A clever move, Plaids; but I think Control Environment is still a standard action, so it might have to wait until we loop back around to Jakk'ari's initiative again!

----------


## BananaPhone

Posting tonight. Sorry about the delay, I have been distracted by IRL.

----------


## MrAbdiel

RL is a jerk like that; no problems.  Give em Fel, Marion.

----------


## WindStruck

Unless you spend a victory point to take another action!   :Small Wink: 

Hah, I'm the backup point broker!

----------


## BananaPhone

Did I say tonight? I did my TBC arenas with buddies got drunk watched Tiger King 2 did my work outs and am going to bed sorry tomorrow.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Did I say tonight? I did my TBC arenas with buddies got drunk watched Tiger King 2 did my work outs and am going to bed sorry tomorrow.


Sounds like a hell of an evening!


Marion's Shadow of Flame hits and slaps _Headshot_, dealing another -1 penalty and dazing it so it can only dumbly lope after the retreating Felix.  And _Curbstomp_ managed to fail to punch the palisade, so he just faffs about.  Felix misses, and falls back; Zachary aims; _Brokenhorn_ misses.  It's *Mor'Lag's* go, after which it will be Jakk'ari again.  Plaids, did you want to spend a VP to have done that movement restricting action in an extra action, or do you want to push it to this coming turn?  Or revoke it entirely?  Plaids presently has _Headshot_ coming at him, having robbed it of Felix.

----------


## Plaids

I didn't know you could spend vp to get extra actions. I'll cram a movement hindering ability by spending a victory point next turn.
I forgot about Marion's action so it looks like the movement impediment did not happen.

It looks like Felix is relatively safe for now with a wooden wall behind him. But Jakk'ari now has an infernal behind him that just failed to break through palisade and one in front of him ready to attack him. So, it now looks like a good time to spend a victory point.

----------


## Feathersnow

Mor'Lag attempt a power attack on the back of the Infernal

(1d20+6)[*26*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Mor'Lag attempt a power attack on the back of the Infernal
> 
> [roll0]


Looks like a critical hit to me!  Cinematic timing.  That gives you a couple of options, Feathersnow - did you want to boost the effect DC by 5, or add an additional effect the infernal has to roll against like an affliction, or turn the whole attack into an alternative effect?

EDIT: I think you might have rolled your close combat skill there (+8, -2 from power attack) when you ought to have rolled an attack roll (probably +3, -2 from power attack.). But with that roll, youre in business either way.

*Spoiler: Feathersnow*
Show

Adding an effect is unlikely to help much - the DC would be 15 and they get a +7 to most rolls, so they have a decent chance of resisting.

Cranking up the effect of the damage makes it almost certain the enemy will take damage from the punch, and in decent measure.  But another option is using the alternate effect option to turn the damage effect into, lets say, a banish, as the advent of MorLags instinctive powers.  What do you think?

----------


## Feathersnow

> Looks like a critical hit to me!  Cinematic timing.  That gives you a couple of options, Feathersnow - did you want to boost the effect DC by 5, or add an additional effect the infernal has to roll against like an affliction, or turn the whole attack into an alternative effect?
> 
> EDIT: I think you might have rolled your close combat skill there (+8, -2 from power attack) when you ought to have rolled an attack roll (probably +3, -2 from power attack.). But with that roll, youre in business either way.
> 
> *Spoiler: Feathersnow*
> Show
> 
> Adding an effect is unlikely to help much - the DC would be 15 and they get a +7 to most rolls, so they have a decent chance of resisting.
> 
> Cranking up the effect of the damage makes it almost certain the enemy will take damage from the punch, and in decent measure.  But another option is using the alternate effect option to turn the damage effect into, lets say, a banish, as the advent of MorLags instinctive powers.  What do you think?


*Spoiler*
Show

Alternative effect works for me!

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Spoiler: Feathersnow!*
Show

Alright, here's what we're looking at for this Alternate Effect.  I'll roll the Infernal's resistance roll after I post this.

*BANISHING BLOW*- 

_NULLIFY - 4 Ranks (Nullifies Powers with the Summon Descriptor)

Base Cost 1 Per Rank
Reduced Range -1 Per Rank (Banishing Blow is used in melee, rather than range.)
Secondary Effect +1 Per Rank (Banishing Blow attempts to banish a target once on a successful hit, and again next turn if they resist the first effort.)
Feature 1 Flat Point (Melee modifiers like Power Attack and Precise Attack can be used with this power, effectively increasing or decreasing the power's rank for the purpose of the opposed roll.)
Noticeable 1 Flat Point (When the attack makes contact, it produces a sound like a thunderclap, and the indistinct echo of a pair of masculine ogre voices; sometimes with more lingering, occult after images.)

Final Cost 4pp._

That's what Mor'Lag is about to manifest, in my description pending.  You'll be able to use it again in the encounter by using _Extra Effort_.  After this encounter is over, if you want to keep it, you'll have to buy it with points - perhaps, the first power in what will become an array of ogre warlock powers.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Jakk'ari - 20
> Infernal3 ("Tablesmasher")- 17
> Marion - 15
> Isaera - 15
> Felix - 15
> Infernal1 ("Headshot")- 15
> Hapless Ogre - 12
> Infernal2 ("Curbstomp")- 8
> Zachary - 7
> ...


Jakk'ari - 20
Infernal3 ("Tablesmasher")- 17
Marion - 15
Isaera - 15
Felix - 15
Infernal1 ("Headshot")- 15
Hapless Ogre - 12
Infernal2 ("Curbstomp")- 8
Zachary - 7
Mor'Lag - 4

Turn (3) Sequence

20 - Jakk'ari flings a lightning bolt at _Headshot_, who soaks it.

17 - _Tablesmasher_ slams a power attack onto _Brokenhorn_ who fails to soak, getting  injured and stunned.

15 - Marion's _Shadow And Flame_ hits on the second pass, injuring and dazing _Headshot_.  She summons Varghast, the Voidwalker.

Isaera's delayed Frostbolt and rapidcast Arcane Missiles are both launched, but neither succeed in injuring _Headshot_.

Felix misses, and begins falling back.

Headshot moves to Jakk'ari, and recovers from being dazed.

12 - _Brokenhorn_ misses _Tablesmasher_, and recovers from being dazed.

8 - _Curbstomp_ embarasses himself by missing a wall.

7 - Zachary takes aim.

4 -  Mor'Lag charges up, critically hits, and spontaneously manifests _Banishing Blow_ on _Tablesmasher_.  Tablesmasher manages to pass his first save against banishment, but will need to make another next turn.



And so far in turn 4, Jakk'ari has made an offhanded (unsuccessful) attack against Headshot, and VP'd to create impairing terrain as he falls back.  This round, only Curbstomp is successfully slowed.  Varghast manifests and uses _Torment_, but only Curbstomp is successfully taunted.  And Isaera nails Headshot with a frostbolt, damaging, hindering and dazing it!  Marion needs to go, then the NPC bundle, then Mor'Lag!


EDIT:  Also, I had a look and I can't see where VP's allow you to take another action.  BUT! I like it especially as a use for PbP games.  I'll go as far as to say _players can spend a VP to act immediately in the initiative order, even out of sequence._  That's a single action, not the whole move-action combo of a turn; but if you really want to do something, that'll empower you to do it without waiting for the slow glide of the online initiative order to make its way back to you. :D

----------


## WindStruck

I probably have misremembered something.  Looking at it, I think I confused it for some things you can get from using extra effort.

But VP can be used to remove fatigue and exhaustion anyway, so it's about equivalent...

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I probably have misremembered something.  Looking at it, I think I confused it for some things you can get from using extra effort.
> 
> But VP can be used to remove fatigue and exhaustion anyway, so it's about equivalent...


There it is!  Yeah, so extra effort permits you to take another action on your turn, and using a VP alongside it means you don't take the detrimental tiredness from extra effort.  But I'm gonna go ahead and say you can do that at any point in the initiative order anyway, for the reasons I outlined above; I just am going to have to find more ways to extort VP point-yielding moments out of you all.

But I have such plans for that...

----------


## Plaids

It looks like Felix jumped back into the frier and is running alongside Jakk'ari.
Is he close enough for Jakk'ari to touch?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> It looks like Felix jumped back into the frier and is running alongside Jakk'ari.
> Is he close enough for Jakk'ari to touch?


Yeah, he tried a feint but it didn't work.  But he's keeping up with Jakk'ari, so, yeah!

----------


## BananaPhone

Posting tonight!

(for real this time)

----------


## MrAbdiel

Marion's attack misses, but it'll have another chance next round.  Varghast has now taunted _all_ the infernals, but _Headshot_ seems like he's ready to wear the attack penalties to keep going after magical artillery squad if only he wasn't crippled with slows.  He's on a -4 Penalty to wound checks now!  That means he's at a mere +3, and a non-trivial chance of eating dirt against a decent hit.  He's also been _feinted_ at by Brokenhorn, who is using Teamwork to give Mor'Lag the benefits, making the most wounded infernal vulnerable to their attack.  And it's *Mor'Lag*'s turn, too!

Additionally, *Feathersnow*, after you've done Mor'Lag's turn, can you roll me a d20+6?  It's for the opposed roll from _Banishing Blow_, which I'll resolve after your turn.  If you win that roll-off, _Tablesmasher_ is toast.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Strictly speaking, the attack missed;  but the nullify went off successful, so I rolled the description into a single triumphant kali-mah.

Tablesmasher is toast, Headshot is suffering, Curbstomp is being tanked by the Voidwalker.  Its Jakkaris go!

----------


## Plaids

Jakk'ari just healed broken horn.
I don't know if degrees of damage count as damage conditions but removing one was my intent. For heroes taking four degrees of damage incapacitates them and failing a resistance by x degrees gives them x degrees of damage.
I'm new to healing in M&M. So I'd like to know what works and what doesn't for future healing opportunities in the campaign.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Jakk'ari just healed broken horn.
> I don't know if degrees of damage count as damage conditions but removing one was my intent. For heroes taking four degrees of damage incapacitates them and failing a resistance by x degrees gives them x degrees of damage.
> I'm new to healing in M&M. So I'd like to know what works and what doesn't for future healing opportunities in the campaign.


No worries!  From the SRD:

You can heal Damage conditions by touching a subject and taking a standard action to make a DC 10 Healing check. Each degree of success healing one Damage condition, starting with the subjects worst condition, and working down, as if the subject were recovering rapidly. If the subject is dying, the highest degree of success stabilizes the subject, removing the dying condition. If the Healing check fails, you must wait one minute or use extra effort in order to try again.

That last line is the stinger.  But otherwise its one condition for one degree!

Also, with Tablesmasher gone, we have all the PCs in an action block, and all the NPCs after!

Isaera, and Marion, are free to act again.  Marion, you can roll the second chance on that Shadow and Flame too!

----------


## WindStruck

It's not quite how damage works. Degrees aren't cumulative. Only the penalties to resist damage are.

So when you take damage and roll your toughness save, the degrees of failure (if any) just tell you what happens as a consequence. Any failure imposes a further -1 penalty to damages. But it's -1 across all types of failures.

1 degree: -1 penalty

2 degrees: -1 penalty, and dazed for a turn.

3 degrees: -1 penalty, and staggered until they recover.  If staggered again from damage, incapacitated.

4 degrees: incapacitated.

So it isn't just, "you take damage 4 times and you're out".  A character could potentially take damage many, many times. Or, perhaps get unlucky and only be hit once or twice, depending on their toughness and how damaging the attack is.

What determines if you are taken out of the combat is if you get 4 degrees of failure, or 3 degrees twice.  It's why I said combat can really drag on.

----------


## BananaPhone

Making a Homing roll for second Shadow and Fire: (1D20+4)[*13*]

Does that hit?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Making a Homing roll for second Shadow and Fire: [roll0]
> 
> Does that hit?


Not unless you use your second VP to boost it by ten, here toward the end of the scenario when VP are wiped and refreshed!

----------


## WindStruck

wiped and refreshed?  Huh.  I thought it was some thing where it was give and take, based on the complications ...

----------


## MrAbdiel

> wiped and refreshed?  Huh.  I thought it was some thing where it was give and take, based on the complications ...


Its certainly -give- based on those, but you start every new scenario back at 1VP.  The rule, as I understand it, is to encourage the use of them against the players natural tendency to hoard metaresources.

----------


## BananaPhone

> Not unless you use your second VP to boost it by ten, here toward the end of the scenario when VP are wiped and refreshed!


Ahh, might as well then. Okidoki Ill spend thst VP for +10 to hit.
That means with multiattack I should get +5 damage too, maybe! If so DC 24 toughness check, if not then DC 21.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hits for three degrees - another -1, a staggered condition that wont quit, and if he takes another 3 degree hit hes toast.  Im obliged to remind you Marion that that was the homing feature of your last turns action, and you have a whole other one!

----------


## Feathersnow

I will use my VP to increase my roll on my last post. Since hoarding is not an option.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ill hold off on my description until Jakkari posts invade he pops the weasel, but the fire bolt hits for another -1 (hes at toughness d20-1 now!), Brokenhorn and Felix whiff, and MorLag punches Curbstomp with a banishing blow that knocks it out of the universe.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Realising how unclear the order is becoming with the loose initiatives and deaths: Marion and Jakkaris attacks are yet to resolve for this turn; hopefully one will do it!  Or you can always aim for +5 next attack!

----------


## BananaPhone

Homing has been the best 1 PP I have spent so far.

----------


## WindStruck

Yes, homing does seem to be extremely powerful.  I got it thinking it maybe made sense as part of channeling arcane missiles (I distinctly remember it being a channel ability).  Though I guess I have enough arcane casting hindrances to make it less OP.   :Small Tongue: 


So wait, to be clear..  who's actions *are* we waiting on?

----------


## BananaPhone

I'd think more that Arcane Missiles would be Perception  + Secondary Effect.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Marion and Jakkari, in this pass.  Then itll be headshot and Zac, and around we go again - but hopefully itll be dusted by then!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Victory!  I'll dispense XP after the scene is fully rounded up; there's a little wrap up to do before I'll let us hit the fast travel button.

Re: Mor'Lag's sudden developments: the ogress was doing combat on the other side of the palisade, but it's a gappy construct, so I'll let everyone decide precisely how much of Mor'Lag's heretofor unseen demon-banishing power they witnessed and in how much fidelity.  Marion's the only one who would be able to read the demon runes left by the banishments, but Mor'Lag, and even Jakk'ari, were close enough to be able to describe them for Marion to know what they mean.

If you used Extra Effort at any point, and didn't buy it off with a VP as you used it, you're Fatigued (moving at half your normal speed).  If you can't remember, because it was a long combat and a lot happened, don't worry.  Just, you know.  Act exhausted. You just fought the Legion, it's tiring.

----------


## WindStruck

perception: (1d20+10)[*17*]

----------


## BananaPhone

*Perception:* (1D20+5)[*17*]

----------


## Feathersnow

(1d20+6)[*13*] Perception

----------


## Plaids

(1d20+7)[*13*] For perception!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Unmask!  Unmask!  The culprit is revealed, though not identified, and more questions are raised than answered.

Marion casts Demon Armor and Jakk'ari creates a makeshift shield.  I'd like to narratively honor those decisions, so feel free to inject into your post how your defensive preparation saves you from a stray blast of fire, an exploding ogre mound's debris, or whatever you like.

Apart from that, I think I made it pretty clear in the post: this is not a scenario you can fight your way out of.  Your objective here is to escape - easier for Zach, Marion, and Isaera who don't have a towering wall of fire between them and the "Safety" of the swamp.

----------


## WindStruck

All the infernals, should they all have been summoned properly, would have killed everyone if they have stayed to fight.  But now we have dragons, who started off by literally setting all the boundaries of the village on fire and are massacring everyone even harder with no hope of escape for anyone.

So it makes me wonder why even bother with the infernals, if the dragons were more than adequate?  How were cultists just hiding inside the village undetected until now?

And moreover, a mystery for our characters to solve..  why bother wiping the Stonemaul ogres off the face of the map?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> All the infernals, should they all have been summoned properly, would have killed everyone if they have stayed to fight.  But now we have dragons, who started off by literally setting all the boundaries of the village on fire and are massacring everyone even harder with no hope of escape for anyone.  So it makes me wonder why even bother with the infernals, if the dragons were more than adequate?






> How were cultists just hiding inside the village undetected until now?


Well, that one's a practical consideration.  Here: *Spoiler: Expertise: Magic DC 20.  Roll as a free action.*
Show

Once dragons have matured to drakehood, and dragonkin to maturity, magical development often follows - and for what little contact the mortal races have with dragons these days, the wyrms are known to take humanoid guises of their own selection with trivial ease.  This, combined with the fact that the Black Dragonflight's ancient domain of authority is over the element of earth, can account for infiltrators with a supernatural talent for hiding the cores in the earth around the village.




> And moreover, a mystery for our characters to solve..  why bother wiping the Stonemaul ogres off the face of the map?

----------


## WindStruck

free roll! 

(1d20+14)[*23*]

Let's make it 3 1s in a row.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I'll hold off on updating the thread until Marion's had a chance to post; but then I'll describe the fruits of your various attempts.

Also, WindStruck, absolute topkek on rolling a 1 for that ritual.  But the fact that you've got a 14 in that skill leaving a natural 1 at a 15 is honestly doing a _lot_ of lifting, so you outflanked the RNG with focus, commitment, and sheer fricken will.

One day, Isaera will actually get backhanded by an enemy and pay the price for being such a paper-thin wafer of a mage- but not today. :D

----------


## WindStruck

> I'll hold off on updating the thread until Marion's had a chance to post; but then I'll describe the fruits of your various attempts.
> 
> Also, WindStruck, absolute topkek on rolling a 1 for that ritual.  But the fact that you've got a 14 in that skill leaving a natural 1 at a 15 is honestly doing a _lot_ of lifting, so you outflanked the RNG with focus, commitment, and sheer fricken will.


Yeah, I had been rolling 1s a lot lately.  And out of VP too.   You rapscallion, you tricked us!




> One day, Isaera will actually get backhanded by an enemy and pay the price for being such a paper-thin wafer of a mage- but not today. :D


Are you sure it's not today?   I kind of have the feeling Isaera will die if that guy on the bluff looks at her hard enough...

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Yeah, I had been rolling 1s a lot lately.  And out of VP too.   You rapscallion, you tricked us!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's not today?   I kind of have the feeling Isaera will die if that guy on the bluff looks at her hard enough...


You have my bond as a storyteller that I will not punish you for OOC advice I gave you about not hoarding metaresources.  You've passed the _mechanical_ danger and are now merely charting your way out of the _cinematic_ danger!  You are free from _mechanical_ punishment, as a result.  Scout's honor.

----------


## BananaPhone

We're in a bit of a busy period atm.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> We're in a bit of a busy period atm.


No worries BP, thanks for letting us know.  Ill probably start moving the scene tonight; just jump in when you can, and feel free to include retroactive reactions or whatnot. :)

----------


## BananaPhone

Thank you for understanding! I've got a huge data presentation this Friday and I'm doing 12 hour days to gather/analyse everything I need for it. Then there is cooking my Christmas day feast and skyping with my folks and fiance all day.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Thank you for understanding! I've got a huge data presentation this Friday and I'm doing 12 hour days to gather/analyse everything I need for it. Then there is cooking my Christmas day feast and skyping with my folks and fiance all day.


RL>RP errytime my friend!  Merry Christmas to you and yours.

----------


## WindStruck

It's no problem if you can't post, and thanks for the notice.

If you can,  to help MrAbdiel, do you have a quick, vague summary of what you'd want Marion doing?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Posted!  A fair bit of time movement, feel free to react to any part of that!  Feathersnow, I made the assumption that once Jakk'ari called out and it seemed like he had a plan to escape, Mor'Lag would have rounded back to help make that escape possible for them and as many ogres as they could get.  Let me know if that doesn't work!

Just an RP scene, here; a chance to decompress about the hectic previous scene.  Feel free to have any psychological or physical scarring from all that that you want!  If you want to take something like 'Fear - Dragons' as a complication, that's cool!  But I won't demand it.  Depends on how well your character processed the whole thing, which is up to you.

After this little stop, I'll fast-travel you back to Theramore for your quote-unquote reward!

----------


## Feathersnow

> Posted!  A fair bit of time movement, feel free to react to any part of that!  Feathersnow, I made the assumption that once Jakk'ari called out and it seemed like he had a plan to escape, Mor'Lag would have rounded back to help make that escape possible for them and as many ogres as they could get.  Let me know if that doesn't work!
> 
> Just an RP scene, here; a chance to decompress about the hectic previous scene.  Feel free to have any psychological or physical scarring from all that that you want!  If you want to take something like 'Fear - Dragons' as a complication, that's cool!  But I won't demand it.  Depends on how well your character processed the whole thing, which is up to you.
> 
> After this little stop, I'll fast-travel you back to Theramore for your quote-unquote reward!


That makes sense

----------


## WindStruck

Don't think Isaera would have a particular fear of dragons.  At least, no more than any other sane person.

But I'll be going along with jitters and weakness from mana exhaustion, I think.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Don't think Isaera would have a particular fear of dragons.  At least, no more than any other sane person.
> 
> But I'll be going along with jitters and weakness from mana exhaustion, I think.


Sounds good.  And the hero of the story, Balandar, gets a chance to give Isaera a ride on his glorious steed.

*Spoiler: Absolutely Absurd Bird Is The Word*
Show

----------


## WindStruck

That seems bigger than I remember them in WoW...

Must be the level 60 variety.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## MrAbdiel

I have advanced the scene to Theramore!  Feel free to react to any of the blips in time I commented on in my description, however; the world's your oyster, as always.

The most important scene, obviously, is the one in Evencane's office.  Since it's Christmas now, I expect everyone to have a merry one; but if you want to post and RP it out, I'll be around.  Otherwise, I look forward to reading your stuff when you get back!

----------


## BananaPhone

> RL>RP errytime my friend!  Merry Christmas to you and yours.


Likewise, Merry Christmas to yourself and everyone else here!

I'll resume posting in 2 days.

----------


## Plaids

Merry Christmas to everyone. I will be out for a few days with family and cooking a feast.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Merry Christmas indeed!

As concerns the present scene, FYI:

You're going into a period of downtime here in which, presuming your party takes up Lady Proudmoore's extremely generous offer and you do not willfully derail the plot train _choo-choo_, you'll be establishing yourselves as a neutral guild, with a guild house in Ratchet, some NPC staff, and an Argent Dawn agent joining your party.  That means:

1. You're going to need to decide on a Guild Name, the hardest part of making a guild.
2. I'll present you with a selection of NPCs and give you options of hiring on some of them do fill out certain roles.
3. If you have some other role in mind and you wanted to search for an NPC to fill that, we can cheerfully negotiate and I'll probably go with it.
4. I'll give you a base, and some build points to customise that base using the M&M3 lair rules.
5. I want to keep Zachary on as an NPC for now both in case Hand Ax comes back, but also because he seems like the kind of guild member who it's good to have, even if most of the time he's loping off in the wilderness pursuing his own goals and bringing in guild income.  Not to mention being available if you need Rifle-Aragorn to help out.
6. I'll be introducing a new character/player to the party!  You remember JoyWonderLove, who posted interest early in the recruitment thread but surrendered the spot for Hand Ax?  Well they're back!  In Argent Dawn form! :) We'll do an introduction scene for the character once this scene is resolved, and we're all back on deck.
7.  You can all have another 4PP for completing the quest and bringing the boys home.  So far, I've dispensed 8PP since the games' beginning, if you're keeping track!  When you've decided what to spend them on, please update your character sheets in their earliest post in this OOC thread, and mark them clearly, like "8 earned PP spent" or whatnot.

This is all, of course, proceeding under the assumption that you guys all want to stay on for another chapter, which I hope is the case but will always understand if it's not! :)

----------


## WindStruck

I'm not really sure...  it _does_ feel pretty railroady.  What if we just wanted to play as having adventures but not like...  you know, have a whole freaking base and a guild?

I do think Isaera's biggest complaint would be being so far away from "home" and family, in a town run by _goblins_ no less.

Hard to say how she'd respond to it all at this moment.

But yes, Merry Christmas indeed!   It's surprising to see a big update on the holiday.    :Small Tongue:

----------


## BananaPhone

Indeed, Merry Chrissie all!

And double indeed, I don't think Marion would fancy living among a bunch of Goblins on the border of the Horde. 

I think I mentioned an idea Marion had earlier, if we are to go the guild/little base thing. (which is just basically a name for an adventuring party and them having a HQ, which is pretty normal among D&D groups)

Marion had the idea of claiming land right outside of Theramore, within the protective ring of watch towers, and draining the swamp to develop agricultural land there and building her own tower and engineering school. That could be a closer-to-home alternative. Being a minor noble, of course, Marion wanted to be re-ennobled as the gentry of the land  :Small Tongue:  haha but still. 

Perhaps if Marion drew up the plans and Isaera used her monstrious persuasion skill to sell it to Lady Proudmoore...

That would be a pretty cunning, warlocky move for Marion to get Isaera to propose this to Proudmoore, with Isaera _not knowing_ about human political customs supporting the idea that Proudmore makes Marion a Baroness over the land as a consequence  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## WindStruck

That does sound like a good idea, but you lost me at the part about human customs and becoming a Baroness.    :Small Confused:

----------


## BananaPhone

It's humor  :Small Tongue: .

With a new area of land to the group getting drained and the embryo of a town, _someone_ would have to administer it. Who would Proudmoore put in charge? The ogre? The troll? This is still an extension of human political/social customs, and in this medieval setting, that means aristocrats/lords/fiefs etc. So who would Jaina make the administrator of the new region? And what rank would she confer on them, the lowest one possible? 

I'm saying it'd be a really Machiavellian move by Marion, it makes me chuckle picturing Isaera's response.

Know that scene in Pirates of the Caribean when William is like, to Jack, "You knew this? You planned this all along!"

And Jack just shrugging, "Yup!"

----------


## JoyWonderLove

Merry belated Christmas everyone. Hope it went exactly as wonderfully as you wanted this year.  :Small Smile: 

Really interested to see what you help make of your (mysterious unnamed) guild! It should be fun with so many similar but different aims (Marion, Isaera and MorLag all seek arcane knowledge, but combined with very different complications between them; Jakkari might be the only unambiguously kind person out of us all?). 

Let's see if I can play a highly flawed person with something resembling redeeming traits (hopefully I have enough exp from RL to pull it off...  :Small Tongue:  ). There's always a way to make it enjoyable but honest. 

What types of NPCs were you all hoping to have join (if you're sticking around)? Also, is it worth Banana Phone waiting out the initial location and then being like "oh hey, you know what would be a GREAT place for our second location?! I'll even do the hard part to oversee it!" or am I being too naive about this?

----------


## WindStruck

Hello, and welcome!

If we are getting NPCs to help us out, I'm not sure who else we should be aiming for either.

People who are good couriers?  Savvy merchants?  More mercenaries?  An old mage tutor as suggested?  Or perhaps, a linguist?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I'm not really sure...  it _does_ feel pretty railroady.  What if we just wanted to play as having adventures but not like...  you know, have a whole freaking base and a guild?  I do think Isaera's biggest complaint would be being so far away from "home" and family, in a town run by _goblins_ no less...





> ...
> And double indeed, I don't think Marion would fancy living among a bunch of Goblins on the border of the Horde...





> Really interested to see what you help make of your (mysterious unnamed) guild! It should be fun with so many similar but different aims (Marion, Isaera and MorLag all seek arcane knowledge, but combined with very different complications between them; Jakkari might be the only unambiguously kind person out of us all?).  What types of NPCs were you all hoping to have join (if you're sticking around)? Also, is it worth Banana Phone waiting out the initial location and then being like "oh hey, you know what would be a GREAT place for our second location?! I'll even do the hard part to oversee it!" or am I being too naive about this?





> ...If we are getting NPCs to help us out, I'm not sure who else we should be aiming for either... People who are good couriers?  Savvy merchants?  More mercenaries?  An old mage tutor as suggested?  Or perhaps, a linguist?



A little railroady, for sure!  But I hope in the appropriate volume.  I'm going to get a little game-philosophical here for a minute.  If it reads like I'm talking down to everyone or spoonfeeding or anything else negative, it's only because I'm trying to be complete, as writing this is part of cleaning up my thought process on the whole thing.  This is a good time to do it, both for me to purify my thoughts on it and to give you some insight into what I'm angling toward.

*On GMing:*

_Railroading_ is, at least as it is popularly understood, a bad way to run games.  _You must cross the desert.  You are on a train crossing the desert.  You are free to rearrange the furniture on the train as much as you like in a way that expresses your character, but we are going to cross the desert because that's where the plot requires you to go._  It's the bane of many published adventures which do not cultivate buy-in from players and characters and a few scenes in the characters are wondering _can we just jump off the train?  My character is more interested in exploring the dunes and looking at exotic lizards._

The obvious extreme flip is what I'll call _dune buggying_; the natural motorized selection for one who is enthusiastically exploring a non-linear path through a desert.  _You are in a desert.  There are train tracks, and train filled with nerds winsomely recounting previous campaign highlights.  You can follow them, or explore, or dig a hole, or build a sandcastle._  Obviously there is more freedom for players and their characters here.  It's more fun for _many_ players though I hesitate to say _most_.  New players, particularly, get decision paralysis when you stick them in a dune buggy and tell them to have adventures.  Especially the newer generation of PnP players who are coming to the table not from reading about the _Dragonriders of Pern_ or the _Lord of the Rings_, but from _Skyrim_, and _Mass Effect_, and _World of Warcraft._  They lean out of the dune buggy, squinting in the searing light of possibility, and wonder _What am I doing here?  How do I approach my victory conditions?  How do I know I am winning?  If I don't follow the train now, will I never know what the train was about?  What are my cues I'm supposed to use to experience this space as completely as possible?_  But that part's not really an issue here.  On a forum like this, it's reasonable to assume most players are either hardened grognards or at least reasonably familiar with how games tend to go.

And all of that is only the player side of the arrangement.  You can sometimes find a GM/DM who is keen and delighted to run a dune buggy sandbox.  They tend to be savvy, meticulous people with a shelf full of GURPS reference books and an amazing skillset that permits them to tell you that _actually since you're playing in a kingdom that is essentially France in the eleven hundreds, the land situation is pretty locked up and the best chance you have to start a fief of your own is to take up the cross and go serve in the court of one of the crusader states, though to buy your way into influence there you'll want to have about eighteen or nineteen pounds of silver, and one of you should be an ordained priest._  I love such GM/DMs.  They are rare creatures, to be captured and respectfully studied like unbreeding pandas so that one day, God willing, there will enough of them that we need not fear their wholesale departure from the world.

But I am the other kind of DM, at heart.  A Type-A, basic beachball, barefoot teller of tales.  I am the archetype - someone who refuses to think of themself as a _writer_ because they haven't actually cultivated the skilled patience to sit down and _write_ something of a publishable length.  One who loves stories, and narratives, and Joseph Campbells, and dark nights of the soul, and journeys that have a destination.  I am, in short, someone who would desperately like to one day write a book or two; but for now I am someone who is just pleased to _write_, and pleased to write _with and for_ you.

The _with_ bit is the tricky part, because doing that badly means I am stuffing your characters in the train and implicitly demanding you play them as characters I would play, and that is not so fun for many and utterly extinguishing of the collaborative joy of PnP RPG to others.  So if you'll indulge my distortion of the metaphor, my efforts in my games tend to be striving for a _handcart_ variety of game.


I have a story that I want to tell but we only get there if you're invested enough to volunteer the labor of getting there.  My job is not only to simulate the world and calculate and describe the impact your decisions have on the world, and not only to produce a script and successively seal off avenues until you are forced into my preferred protagonistic posture.  _My job is to understand your characters as you play them enough that I can braid them into a satisfying narrative without heavy handed coercion._  That is what I am attempting to do.

*This Game Specifically...*

Like I mentioned at the start, part of my inspiration for this game was that I wanted to learn how to run the system (I think I have the hang of it now for the most part! :D).  It's also a setting I love and have wanted to tell stories in for a while; and since many people have experienced Warcraft at various levels, there's a certain amount of affection for the setting and its messy sprawl of colliding tropes that I know I can expect players to also possess.  When we were recruiting, I thought _"If I'm lucky, everyone will choose Alliance folks, or Horde folks, and I can start them in Elwynn Forest or Durotar, and literally begin with quests like collecting wolf tails and skinning thunder lizards and jumping Hogger.  And if they're a mix, I'll have to think of something else, which will be harder but more rewarding in its complexity."_  And you didn't disappoint!  A High Elf who has good reasons to disdain the Horde, trying to hold together her family with the smoking ruins of Silvermoon behind her and the looming shadow of Horde integration infront.  A human noble who despises the orcs as planetary invaders, but who is living in the impoverished reality brought upon her by _human_ machinations, her countrymen and women and their neighbour kingdoms.  An ogress with deep resentment for the Horde that led her people first into pressed service and then into defeat, not to mention personal loss and displacement; and whose minds are almost _vibrating_ with the internal conflict of deeply rooted will-to-power individualism and the roots-and-wings legacy of ancient kingdoms, and honor, and shame, and generational interconnection.  A Farraki sand troll whose people have been distant spectators at best for the three major wars that have defined the present world, who is staring down the barrel of, functionally, the age of colonialism and possible cultural annihilation if he, in his own elementally aided strength, cannot shield what is good and best about his people from the flensing sandstorm of indifferent, oncoming history.  And, without being to spoilery about Hand Ax's character in hope of a return some day, a good soldier whose loyalty and skill were badly abused by the very forces of _good_ that he raised his hand and stood up to protect.

This is an _extremely_ diverse cast, even intimidatingly so; mainly because it ran into the first hurdle of any game that isn't a strict railroad: _Why are these people hanging out at all?_

The typical PnP conceit is that _you all meet in a tavern taking the same job_.  And so I asked as you built your characters to integrate the fact that they'll need to be under enough financial pressure to take a dangerous mission with the promise of moderate pay.  And that worked well enough!  Traditionally, say in dungeons and dragons, when the level 2 characters return from their first mission together they conclude _hey, we work pretty well together, let's keep doing this._  I had a feeling that I wouldn't be able to rely on that here, though.  The characters are so different, so differently incentivised, that it's just not realistic to imagine that once you got back to Theramore you'd all join hands and smile at each other, agreeing together that _now we're family, and family sticks together_.

Fortunately, one of the great things about a game like M&M3 is that it requires the players to produce a list of things that a canny GM can use to add incentives to the story.  In this game, they're Complications.  So then, if my task is _to understand your characters as you play them enough that I can braid them into a satisfying narrative without heavy handed coercion_, the next step was creating a more substantial reason for your characters to continue operating together, and to do that without drafting you, or arresting you, or asking you what you want to do next and then whack-a-moling your ideas until you choose the right one.

That's the origin of the _Opal Collocation_, from a plot standpoint.  It makes sense to exist in the world (it's exactly the kind of thing people like Jaina and Cairne and the tree-huggers and rock-strokers of the world would set up), and the adventure you just completed was high enough profile that it's not confusing that you caught Jaina's eye or that she would try to invite you into such a project.  It functionally allows you to go anywhere you want to go to pursue adventure in the name of global cooperation, and in doing so, bankrolls your characters sufficiently that gives them good reasons to consider it a financially strong move.  On top of that, as I was putting this together, I went through your character's complications for the incentives you flagged and tried make sure the idea of joining the _Opal Collocation_ made sense.  It came out something like this.




> *Isaera's Complications*
> Spellcasting: Not Applicable.
> Peace: Isaera wants the world to calm down long enough for her family and her people can breathe and begin recovery.  Correlates strongly with the goals of the _Opal Collocation._
> Manabread for the Family: Isaera wants to protect her family both from physical danger, and also the bitter poverty they have been thrust into.  While the stable and solid income would assist that goal, the idea of either living away from that family to earn that money, or moving that family to a neutral goblin town, is likely to be unappealing.  Correlates and conflicts with the goals of the _Opal Collocation._
> Bad Blood: Without the ability to trust the alliance to protect the elven people long term, Isaera worries about the alternatives that exist.  Since the Collocations goal is to breed cooperation between the factions, it may work on some small level to mitigate some of the bad blood between elves and humans; and it certainly helps to hedge the elven bets with their closest neighbour being Lady Sylvannas's Forsaken.  Correlates moderately with the goals of the _Opal Collocation._
> A Lot To Live Up To: Isaera wants to fill out the legend of her family name as an arcanist; which is hard to do as a penniless adventurer.  Having a benefactor finance a private library or even full blown _mage tower_ over time would greatly project her towards this goal - much faster than earning the money from jobs alone.  Correlates strongly with the goals of the _Opal Collocation._
> Mana Addiction: Not Applicable.
> 
> *Mor'Lag's Complications*
> ...


That was roughly my calculus.    There seemed to me to be enough incentive that it would be broadly appealing for most characters; and the ways in which it was not appealing would be rewarding IC.  Isaera is a lot of fun to read about when she's rubbing her temples and reminding herself why she's knee deep in mud, and not immersed in a rose scented bubble bath somewhere.  Marion is a lot of fun when she's smiling at orcs through her teeth, like _ahahaYesWeAreFriendsYesOfCourseExcuseMeIMustGo_.  And Mor'Lag - well, Mor'Lag has some extremely complicated dimensions.  But I reasoned that if you build a character who is caught up in ancestral shame and grievance, you want some chances as a _player_ to revel in your _character's_ negative circumstance, with the expectation there's some payoff down the line.  It wasn't an accident that the first adventure was quite ogre-heavy.  Mor'Lag is the character I felt I had the least grasp on, so I have her/them a lot of things to react to.  And the explosion of catharsis in the final fight was fuelled by all the sullen woundedness that came before it, so... You know, more of that seems like a good story to me.  Jakk'ari, on the other hand, just happens to be perfect for all this.  Since his character is very much about _diverse groups of people working together_, almost anything that would make an interesting story inherently ticks some of his boxes.  And being part of the Collocation pretty much ticks all of them, with heavy, enthusiastic underlines.

So that's where we're at, presently.  The offer from Jaina _begins_ with property in Ratchet with all the frustration and possibility that comes with that, as well as a new backdrop for me to describe.  It's Ratchet because that makes the most sense within the setting's neutral possibilities, in the part of the world where you are.  The adventure ideas I have planned for your party will take you far and wide (do not lose track of keys, and tongues, that you pick up on your adventures, by the way ;) ), but that is the place I decided Jaina would establish for her sponsorship.  I'm not exactly planning on running a kingdom-building game here - the Queendom of New Alterac is an awesome ambition for a character, but not one that permits me to expose all the characters to all the stuff that their backstories provoke me to expose them to.  But that doesn't mean that, for example, your group couldn't use their starting location in Ratchet for a temporary measure and then actually stake a claim somewhere else to build a proper guild stronghold, complete with dual mage and warlock towers and family accommodation and so on, and so forth.

With all that said, this _is_ a handcar, not a train; and if the party decides _we talked about it and thanks but no_, then I'll roll with it and rejigger some things I had percolating because that's my job and _what, you don't think I can dance, I can dance, watch me dance!_  If some of your characters say _100% Mama Jaina, send guild invite when ready_  and the others say _nah fam imma dip_, then I'll have to dance really hard, but I'll do my best to figure something out.

Or, if you feel like this is the kind of thing your character wouldn't decide on the spot (for example, if they want to talk to their family first), then I can set up those scenes, and do a little flashback stuff with everyone else while we're in this space between missions.  If there's any questions about anything, now's a good time for it - either about system stuff, or story things that you want clarified, or anything else, inbetween chapters here is a great place to field 'em, so lay 'em on me. :)

----------


## BananaPhone

Ah, splendid. I shall print this off for tonights bed-time reading  :Small Wink:  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## WindStruck

:Tongue: 


Overall, I think the guild is a good idea, but the location is what is not appealing.

It's definitely something Isaera would discuss with her family and would want to negotiate with Jaina..  as she was really just questioning if she should have gone out on this mission which brought them fame in the first place.

Also, we still have some loose ends to tie up with the surviving ogres and the demonic cult and dragons at large.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> Hello, and welcome!
> 
> If we are getting NPCs to help us out, I'm not sure who else we should be aiming for either.
> 
> People who are good couriers?  Savvy merchants?  More mercenaries?  An old mage tutor as suggested?  Or perhaps, a linguist?


Sounds like a great excuse to balance character bias with the basic necessity of fulfilling obligations! Like, three people love learning the arcane already, so it's weird if someone doesn't suggest it and at least two aren't all OH WELL IF YOU INSIST. Plaids is into diplomacy, so maybe we shoot for a diverse cast of NPCs (one from every reasonable group?). What else...

Marion is into redeeming her name, so maybe the odd high status NPC to cozy up to for vouch material? 

It almost seems like it writes itself. Everything else is basics for running the guild.  :Small Cool: 




> Ah, splendid. I shall print this off for tonights bed-time reading .


Hey! Don't pretend you don't love novels.  :Small Mad:  I read it in one; I like MrA's shooting for open communication and teamwork ethic. It's aces. 




> Overall, I think the guild is a good idea, but the location is what is not appealing.
> 
> Also, we still have some loose ends to tie up with the surviving ogres and the demonic cult and dragons at large.


What would be a good location IYO that also works for the groups investing? I don't know even remotely enough about Warcraft to answer btw, so literally more power to anyone that does.

----------


## BananaPhone

> Hey! Don't pretend you don't love novels.  I read it in one; I like MrA's shooting for open communication and teamwork ethic. It's aces.



MrA knows I'm just gently teasing  :Small Wink: .

----------


## MrAbdiel

I am relentlessly bullied by those I serve. ;_;


EDIT: <3

EDIT ALSO:  


> It's definitely something Isaera would discuss with her family and would want to negotiate with Jaina..  as she was really just questioning if she should have gone out on this mission which brought them fame in the first place.


Awesome.  I've been looking forward to doing more with Isaera's family. :)

----------


## Feathersnow

For what it's worth, Mor'Lag has no better offers at this time and no one else besides the party.  She probably would have tried to stick around for that reason alone,  given the only sane alternative was joining the Horde.

----------


## Plaids

Glad to have you join JoyWonderLove. I am excited to see what you bring since M&M an WOW allow you to bring a WOW player character or a weird creature like a ghost dragon.                         As for npc helpers I think a translator for a language Jakk'ari knows he can't speak and a tailor for uniforms or flags would be suggested by Jakk'ari.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> Glad to have you join JoyWonderLove. I am excited to see what you bring since M&M an WOW allow you to bring a WOW player character or a weird creature like a ghost dragon.                         As for npc helpers I think a translator for a language Jakk'ari knows he can't speak and a tailor for uniforms or flags would be suggested by Jakk'ari.


Glad to be here and TY! I like diplomatic and "Light" approaches so you're two for two. Hopefully I can find a way to talk shop / start the odd unnecessary diplomatic incident that your skills are useful to even out!  :Small Smile: 

But I made the most generic of generic ideas and kinda...dumped points into Abilities and called it a day. One of my excuses is that you seem to have healing as a thing, so I'm unsure if I should touch it overmuch. I'll probably poke the story teller for help eventually.

A translator and tailor are good practical calls, though! How do you all feel about maybe a garden or something to take advantage of the fact there's three herbalists? Or is no one really into flower picking on the side? I want to figure out use for my profession skill (enchanting). Also, on a completely unrelated note, we should totally get a bar / wine cellar going. For... reasons.




> For what it's worth, Mor'Lag has no better offers at this time and no one else besides the party.  She probably would have tried to stick around for that reason alone,  given the only sane alternative was joining the Horde.


everyone I know how sympathic you feel but I have to insist please do NOT hug the Mor'Lag she is very sensitive to Light and unnecessary touch. if you want, you may throw these little nuggets of arcane knowledge nearby to encourage and sustain her. ty.




> MrA knows I'm just gently teasing .


A likely story! Next you'll mention having a fun, enjoyable, intriguing name for our entire guild! One that helps unite and describe us not only immediately now, but also far into the future. But that's just crazy talk, _isn't it_, Banana Phone? (Please tell me you do that would be fantastic; no one else has suggested anything yet?)




> If some of your characters say _100% Mama Jaina, send guild invite when ready_


Oh haha it would be.....would be so silly if any of us were this obvious and on the nose, right? Especially if you join late after everyone has already shown how complex and multifaceted they are. That....that would just be embarrassing......

*Spoiler*
Show

why am I like this 





> If there's any questions about anything, now's a good time for it - either about system stuff, or story things that you want clarified, or anything else, inbetween chapters here is a great place to field 'em, so lay 'em on me. :)


I was on and off watching the story (I want to read it all, but the best way to never meta is simply not to know) and the last fight concerned me. I would have been a little less helpful than even Felix (at least he helped nudge others out of fear), soooo.....maybe the whole point was that magic is a thing? But still. What would even be the Damage score I would have needed to help in that fight? We have dragons flying around so it's worth thinking about for a frontliner.

Also, if I read the Opal Collo part right, it's roughly like those four (5 if you count Rifle Aragon) are the defacto leadership of the guild, whereas the random Argent Dawn agent is the checks-and-balance liaison that (if the intentions suggested appear kosher) goes between both the guild and Argent Dawn to unlock the necessary funds to get things done. So 'oh hey we want these funds to hire teachers for these adorable orphans right here' is probably spiffy and neat and let me go ask right away. But 'we want funds to make a puppy kicking machine - now with extra spikes!' is... probably not going beyond the Maybe pile, unless the agent can somehow be bribed off. But then the Argent Dawn organisation itself can turn around and go "why would you okay that ever". Is this mostly right, or am I way off? 

How many base points do we start with, and how 'expensive' is an NPC?

Feeling vaguely jittery for not knowing the M&M system yet and lack of Warcraft knowledge and not wanting to completely overplay the flaws (it's more tempting than it should be...), so don't be shocked if I rely on a wiki and Well Informed to coast by.  :Small Eek:

----------


## BananaPhone

Mr A, I'm going to spend 2 of Marions 6 remaining pp's on Benefit (Wealth), making her "Independently Wealthy", and will provide an explanation for as such within the coming posts. 

Is that alright?

(remember that medieval bugspray she made? She's going to mass produce it and use Ratchet's shipping connections to sell it through Theramore and Strangelthorn)

----------


## MrAbdiel

Haha, sure :) Spend the points now, but hold off on the explosive success of the product until we're progressed.  If Marion's got anything to say to Lady Proudmoore, she can; otherwise, I can move the scene on towards any number of "intermission" scenes.  Isaera and her family, for example; and any short scenes anyone else wants to do.  Anyone without an idea gets a flashback :)

----------


## BananaPhone

Oh she does have things to say :).

----------


## Feathersnow

> everyone I know how sympathic you feel but I have to insist please do NOT hug the Mor'Lag she is very sensitive to Light and unnecessary touch. if you want, you may throw these little nuggets of arcane knowledge nearby to encourage and sustain her. ty.


Lol.


As for guild names:

I am amazingly bad at naming things. My character is literally named "More Lag" because she is multiboxing and it's affecting the latency on her connection. I also once had such memorable characters as "Guy" the Gunslinger.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Lol.
> 
> 
> As for guild names:
> 
> I am amazingly bad at naming things. My character is literally named "More Lag" because she is multiboxing and it's affecting the latency on her connection. I also once had such memorable characters as "Guy" the Gunslinger.


You have been banned for Multiboxing. >_<




> Oh she does have things to say :).


I look forward to it! :D




> Glad to have you join JoyWonderLove. I am excited to see what you bring since M&M an WOW allow you to bring a WOW player character or a weird creature like a ghost dragon.  As for npc helpers I think a translator for a language Jakk'ari knows he can't speak and a tailor for uniforms or flags would be suggested by Jakk'ari.


These might work - having a translator/cosmopolitan type on staff wouldn't go astray.  Tailoring stuff you can probably just have made to order, though!




> ...But I made the most generic of generic ideas and kinda...dumped points into Abilities and called it a day. One of my excuses is that you seem to have healing as a thing, so I'm unsure if I should touch it overmuch. I'll probably poke the story teller for help eventually.
> 
> A translator and tailor are good practical calls, though! How do you all feel about maybe a garden or something to take advantage of the fact there's three herbalists? Or is no one really into flower picking on the side? I want to figure out use for my profession skill (enchanting). Also, on a completely unrelated note, we should totally get a bar / wine cellar going. For... reasons...
> 
> ...I was on and off watching the story (I want to read it all, but the best way to never meta is simply not to know) and the last fight concerned me. I would have been a little less helpful than even Felix (at least he helped nudge others out of fear), soooo.....maybe the whole point was that magic is a thing? But still. What would even be the Damage score I would have needed to help in that fight? We have dragons flying around so it's worth thinking about for a frontliner.
> 
> Also, if I read the Opal Collo part right, it's roughly like those four (5 if you count Rifle Aragon) are the defacto leadership of the guild, whereas the random Argent Dawn agent is the checks-and-balance liaison that (if the intentions suggested appear kosher) goes between both the guild and Argent Dawn to unlock the necessary funds to get things done. So 'oh hey we want these funds to hire teachers for these adorable orphans right here' is probably spiffy and neat and let me go ask right away. But 'we want funds to make a puppy kicking machine - now with extra spikes!' is... probably not going beyond the Maybe pile, unless the agent can somehow be bribed off. But then the Argent Dawn organisation itself can turn around and go "why would you okay that ever". Is this mostly right, or am I way off? 
> 
> How many base points do we start with, and how 'expensive' is an NPC?
> ...


1.  Nothing wrong with a bruiser.  Felix was suboptimal compared to the PCs because he was a mook!  Your character is gonna do just fine; and if she underperforms to your expectations, I'm pretty loosey goosey about respeccing to try to capture your intention, as long as that's not done over and over!  Happy to receive poking on the subject, though.

2.  Actually, there's three _Alchemists_!  Which, in Warcraft conceit, is an entirely separate discipline to Herbalism, as far from it as Cooking is from Farming.  But Jakk'ari is a herbalist!  And if there was a garden, Jakk'ari would have the skill to tend it, while Mor'Lag, Isaera and Zachary benefitted.

3. The best way to do Enchanting is to use the "Artificer" Advantage in conjunction with Expertise: Magic to make magical gizmos that we're just gonna say are enchantments!  It's downtime investment turned into one-shot magic items, basically.

4. To peak behind the narrative curtain about the last fight, it was deliberately _over levelled_ for the PC's because I had the secret knowledge that they didn't - namely, that Mor'Lag's latent magical talent was going to kick in and give her the right tool for the job.  Windstruck made a comment at the time about how unbalanced it seemed like it was going to be and how long it was going to take, but I didn't want to telegraph Mor'Lag's moment of glory.  Windstruck was right - even one of those goons, if dropped in the middle of the party, would probably splatter them, or atleast force casualties.  But there's all kinds of counterbalancing facts, all the statuses and slows and things the party used, that make things more level.  Anyway, my point is that a creature like those lesser infernals is a boss encounter.  Three of them is too much for a party of PL4 heroes - unless they're held to reality by a highly breakable summon effect, and one of your party members can dispel it.  Usually the numbers are not so crazy!  See the Raptor fight, earlier in the story, for more reasonable fight numbers.  And the dragons were basically a cutscene - if the party had decided "we're gonna fight 'em" then it would have got very badly very quickly, but I think I did a good job of signally "this is not a winnable fight!"

5.  The six "real" members of the guild will be all the PC's.  Yours is going to have the additional "privilege" of being sword to report to the Argent Dawn if they become crazy alliance partisans or stoners sitting around spending the grant money on peacebloom bongs.  And the additional burden of being an 'outsider' to the group; but they're only one adventure acquainted with each other, so you're not so far behind there.  The regular stipend (an abstract amount of "pretty good" that affords most moderate expenses and might afford a number of extravagant ones by request to me) will keep getting paid to the guild as long as you keep sending back reasonably positive reports.  The AD doesn't intend to meticulously check expenses - they trust the guild to do that for themselves, and they trust you to make sure it's not all being blown on puppy kicking.

6.  I haven't decided on base points yet!  Not a huge amount.  And the NPCs aren't part of that budget when it shows up, they're just offered to you by me, and you can take (X) number of them, where X = a number I haven't decided yet but probably around four.

7.  Wiki is alright!  But remember that this is "Vanilla WoW", which is to say the lore is contemporary with the original release of the game, and all the expansion stuff hasn't happened yet and may not happen at all!  There's already been some little bits of lore thrown around that's technically anachronistic - there's been a few mentions of Vrykul (the jotun-esque race which is the progenitor species for humans), about whom at this time next to nothing is known; and their relationship to humans is certainly unknown.  But it didn't disrupt anything, so it's all good!

Edit:  Oh, and also



> Overall, I think the guild is a good idea, but the location is what is not appealing.
> 
> It's definitely something Isaera would discuss with her family and would want to negotiate with Jaina.. as she was really just questioning if she should have gone out on this mission which brought them fame in the first place.
> 
> Also, we still have some loose ends to tie up with the surviving ogres and the demonic cult and dragons at large.


I've set up that family scene, taking my normal liberties with naming your family members and populating them with flaws and familiar strife.  As always, let me know if that isn't working for you, and we can make it feel right; but I'm inclined to fill in those blank spaces with lore inspired by your character as I understand them!

The cult and dragons are somethings your crew could afford to talk about at a debrief and drink maybe after everyone's gotten a night's sleep!

----------


## WindStruck

Oh dear... do I need to make some rolls about her siblings' eyes?

----------


## MrAbdiel

No roll necessary!  You immediately conclude its the result of mana-tapping fel crystals, just as Balandar explained to you - a practise that prince KaelThass magisters are spreading as a solution to the mana crisis in the short term, but which, despite no strong evidence of ill effect, is thought unwholesome by traditionalists.

----------


## WindStruck

Hm. Well it would seem it DOES have some side effects....

I think my/Isaera's hunch may have been right! And I didn't even peek at that last expertise spoiler, promise.   :Small Smile:

----------


## BananaPhone

I have spent Marions 8 CP. 1 point was spent on an Alt Power as proposed earlier in the thread, the rest are:

2 advantages (wealth) (2) (Yes....)
Technology +2 (1)
Expertise (Business) +6 (3)
Persuasion +2 (1)




> While Marion's preferences have not been stated in explicit and definitive detail, it seems likely that her prospects for flirtation are limited by a demographic preponderance of neighbours who are three and a half feet tall, and green as green beans.



Yes, this is a medieval fantasy world where war and hardship are common place and all the major races took a big population hit that requires "replenishment". Marions preferences are male and human  :Small Tongue: . Possibly elven. But as the scion of an aristocratic family, breeding and lineage are important to her. However, in the case of a particularly handsome/intelligent/brave suitor she is willing to overlook those if he is willing to accept not acquiring any of her titles and taking her last name.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Why do I like writing stressful elf refugee family scenes so much?

Is this a genre I can pioneer?

----------


## BananaPhone

The fantasy genre is ripe with it. 

Honestly, a race with longevity into millennia, heightened senses and reflexes, average 100 IQ with centuries of garnered expertise in a variety of industries, arts and war, should be one of the most formidable civilisations out there. But for some reason 9/10 writers make them out to be time-wasting wimps that are usually on their way out.

Seriously, imagine Western civilisation today with 70% of its population being people from 500-50 years ago still being around and still being in their physical prime. Picture them still dominating and manning (no pun intended) the academic, political, educational, cultural and entertainment institutions.

----------


## Feathersnow

I can see the trope as based on projection of young adults seeing their parents age?

Of course, I'm just the age to see my parents' generation stay in place for longer than any generation before, having eaten the slack created by increasing longevity and health

----------


## BananaPhone

It'd really create a whole social mentality that is quite different to ours, I think. You'd still have the young generations coming up with their new ideas etc, but the ones that came before them aren't lacking in enthusiasm, and their view has been shaped by the world they "developed" in (like from 400 years ago lol). 

I dunno. I just think in an age of firearms (where hand-eye coordination and reflexes are king over brute force), a race like elves would be OP. But that's just me.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Deep Time is the tropey name for a timeline with suspiciously few events.  "Here's my fantasy setting, between ten thousand years ago and now there have been three wars."  Deep Time applies to long lived races a lot of the time because, when you get down to it, all _people_ in a fantasy setting still need to be relatable humans.  If you want to write a story about what happens to a mind when it has an extrodinary long line to percolate, that's cool - but at the point at which they become unrelatable they're not useful as characters for much beyond plot or antagonists.  So I don't mind the old "I'm a 10000 year old elven mage, comparable to a 26 year old human mage in all respects" thing that happens alot.  I'm here for the stories, not the fidelity of neurological advancement and decay!

I'll update tomorrow!

----------


## BananaPhone

The Milton Friedman within me bristles at having to be "Honored" rather than just "Friendly", with a people before you can buy land from them lol. 


Yes, Marion was going to offer to buy the land. How? Borrow from the goblins.

----------


## WindStruck

I'm sure you can buy a house or some other plot of land within Theramore easily enough!

But getting the, uh, "queen" to literally drain the swamps in a rushed and/or risky endeavor and then naming you as the baroness of this new municipality, whilst also overlooking your previous attachments and possible risks, probably does require a status of a little more than "Friendly".   Perhaps even "Revered"?    :Small Big Grin:

----------


## BananaPhone

Oh pish and tish! Proudmoore wouldn't have had to do anything except collect the money for the land and then sit back on her rump collecting even more money!

Think about it!
*Spoiler: Galaxybrain visions*
Show


There's recently been a big, civilisation re-shaping war in the Eastern Kingdoms. You've got thousands of refugees across Azeroth looking for a new home. Then, you suddenly have a vast stretch of Dustwallow Marsh within the protective border of Theramore that needs men to help drain the swamp (which Marion can mastermind because she's an engineer), turning it from swamp to wetlands to farmlands which the Azerothian refugee's, most of whom in this day-and-age would have heralded from farmer stock, can ply to turn into a productive barony. The smart ones among them/their children can attend the schools she sets up, while more are attracted by being able to work the land for very little in taxes. ("Is a man not entitled to the sweat of his brow?" - best catch-phrase for immigration ever!)

As the years go by, the land is toiled, more babies get popped out, you've got a bustling barony! This new area produces agricultural and engineering products it exports across Kalimdor and Azeroth for $$, while of the low taxes 60% goes to Marions barony coffers for administration/defense supplementation/infrastructure and 40% goes to Lady Proudmoore, who by now is sitting on her widening-arse enjoying the good life from both the successful Barony and the trade tarrifs her port city gets to charge for helping export it all!

It's a beautiful, blossoming, symbiotic relationship  :Small Big Grin: .





But this is just me running off of Marions "Restore her name and fief" quirk! I'm not looking to derail the game or take attention away from the group at large, mind you  :Small Wink: . I know this can be obnoxiously attention-grabbing and self-centred from a gaming point of view, but it is a character quirk that she wants to restore her name and lands, so this is a side-avenue of the main game (which involves everyones character).

----------


## MrAbdiel

I hear you BananaPhone!  And Im not blackballing the ambition!  Its just early for it.  Hang around for a while, do some deeds, and youll get your chance at a throne.  Trust the longer plan!

----------


## JoyWonderLove

Guild name: "_Guardians, Contrivers & Greyangels_" ?

A more distant second to me is  "_Guilded Synergy_". 

I couldn't think of much else that encapsulated +everything+ we were and could want to be, while also hinting at the collection of different skills and jobs we'll probably do.

----------


## Plaids

I like the "Grey Angels" in the guild name. Sort of implies a neutral and impartial protector.

I'm getting pretty invested in Tarien. I can see the desperation and guilt he has. Are we perhaps going to see a new demon hunter in the near future?

----------


## JoyWonderLove

That is the best part, Plaids, yeah. "The Grey Angels", then?

MrAbdiel, on a side note, if I take Herbalism and Alchemy...can I make apple ciders and drinks like that? It would be Complication appropriate (Happy Hour, Every Hour).

----------


## MrAbdiel

If you take Cooking as your trade skill, I'll let you make drinks.  Heck, if you have Cooking AND the Artificer advantage, I'll let you use your cooking skill to make cocktails or foods that provide benefits like potions, so long as they're roughly in theme with "RPG food buffs" - bonuses to constitution, courage, physical things.  An Echo Isles Ice Tea that gives you mild regeneration from some exotic troll beverages, but also makes you drunk as heck.  No exploding donut grenades, etc!

Herbalism is more for gathering magically-relevant plants and things.  For cooling, that's mostly purchased from farmers, or foraged with a survival skill I think.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I'm getting pretty invested in Tarien. I can see the desperation and guilt he has. Are we perhaps going to see a new demon hunter in the near future?


He is not prepared. ;)

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> If you take Cooking as your trade skill, I'll let you make drinks.  Heck, if you have Cooking AND the Artificer advantage, I'll let you use your cooking skill to make cocktails or foods that provide benefits like potions, so long as they're roughly in theme with "RPG food buffs" - bonuses to constitution, courage, physical things.  An Echo Isles Ice Tea that gives you mild regeneration from some exotic troll beverages, but also makes you drunk as heck.  No exploding donut grenades, etc!
> 
> Herbalism is more for gathering magically-relevant plants and things.  For cooling, that's mostly purchased from farmers, or foraged with a survival skill I think.


Now this is great. Buying from farmers and making cocktails is exactly ideal. Meals are a nice side bonus. I'll max cooking and finangal up Artificer again.  :Small Big Grin:  Perfect suggestion.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Okay, so:

We're using the installation rules, admittedly loosely, to make the guild hall.  Don't lose too much sleep over it - I'm giving you a pool of points to spend on it as a group, rather than requiring people to cough up points, so I'm gonna feel more at liberty to fidget with the rules if they don't suit.

_Ratchet is a coastal town located in a U-shaped valley on the west coast of the barrens, south of Durotar, North of Dustwallow Marsh.  Most of the Barrens coast on at this location is a brown-red stone cliffs that drops about a hundred yards to rocky waters.  Ratchet is built into a natural half-basin inside the U-shape in that cliffline, that slopes from the top of the cliff down to the water.  The goblins have done some work years ago when the area was settled to make the road from the barrens an navigable slope rather than a rocky climb, and leveled out some of the rocky shelfs within the valley.  The whole township is build on these rock foundations and retaining walls, with a single long central road that leads from the Barrens road down to the docks, which at any time are loading or unlocking between zero and five trade vessels.  It was constructed by Chief Gazlowe's army of goblin engineers - mostly veterans of the second war who managed to survive the 'suicide sapper' phase of their use by that military entity.  Springing up with the funds payed for the construction of Orgrimmar, Ratchet immediately attracted smugglers and crime; a character trait of the town only mostly purged after a years long campaign by Gazlowe.  Still around the town, framed inside homes and pinned up in businesses, you find faded paper posters featuring a silhouette of a goblin, left hand shaking a muscled orc's hand and right shaking a gauntleted human footman's hand.  In an illustrated scrollwork banner above the trio fly the words "Goin' Legit!".

Major locations of note include:

Jazzik's General Goods (General goods and custom importer.)
Plate-n-Chain (Blacksmith and armor and weapon repair.)
Ironzar's Imported Weaponry (Weapons, black powder, and engineering supply.)
Broken Keel Tavern (Largest and most lively tavern.)
First Bank of Ratchet (Savings, Loan, and secure discrete storage.)
Ratchet Docks (Sea transport; regular shipments to and from Booty Bay.)
Fyodor's Skyline (Zepplin Transport to certain Kalimdor Interior locations, mostly larger horde settlements.)
Bragok's Wings (Stables and chartered flights by Gryphon or Wyvern.)

The town has about 500 permanent residents and another 200 less permanent - crew waiting to be hired on, mercenaries waiting for caravans to escort, merchants on a stopover.  The demographics of the permanent residents are 55% Goblin, 10% Orc, 5% Darkspear Troll, 8% Human, 8% Dwarf, 6% Tauren, 4% Night Elves, 3% Gnome, and 1% "Other" including Blood Elves, Ogres, Forsaken Undead, one hardworking Murloc named 'Shlep'._

The property given from Jaina into the ownership of the Opal Collocation is a short little tower at the top of the southern curve of cliff overlooking the down below.  Once a den of Burning Blade warlocks who were run out of town by some of Jaina's Theramore Marines, Gazlowe gifted the property to the leader of those troops hoping to encourage him to move to Ratchet and take up a lucrative mercenary life.  He, in turn, gifted the property to Jaina herself as a way of discharging any such fear of temptability.

The tower is three levels.  It is a Medium sized building - a smallish magetower, or a small vertical warehouse, depending on one's cynicism.  In has several empty rooms on each floor; enough that all 6 characters can have a small room to themself (bed, and perhaps another two or three pieces of furniture.)  This is Living Space for the PC's, but not for any NPCs you pick up, who will have to pitch tents in the yard, or else rent rooms in town and walk up to the guild hall each day until you build to accommodate them.  There's a secret escape tunnel that leads from a hatch in the lowest floor , down a hundred yards of rope ladder, and then west about two hundred yards through a lightless passage to a secret dock in a sea cave at the base of the cliff just south of ratchet proper.  There's a crummy little wooden jetty there, enough to cast a fishing line from on relaxing evenings, and the cave has a high enough ceiling that a small sailship with a collapsable mast could row out to sea.

Aside from that, the deal you're getting gives you enough clout to have 3 BP worth of additional alterations done to the building.  Obviously applicable ones are fair game (training room, infirmary, etc).  Anachronistic ones I can be persuaded toward if you have an idea how it could work (Communication centre as a room dedicated to homing pigeons, racks of two-way magical communication stones, crackly gnomish radio, or what have you, for example.)  Some just don't work, either at all or for now (Secret can't apply because this is a known installation.  Dimensional Portal can't apply because creating a Dark Portal requires the massacre of thousands of Draenei and a demon-born madness.  Teleport Lock can't apply yet because you'd need to be a little more _in_ with the Kirin Tor for them to approve and set up a teleport circle in your guild hall.)  Anything not on the list that makes sense can obviously be negotiated!

I'm going to give you a list of ten NPC's you can take onto your staff.  You can presently employ four of them.  List pending!

----------


## Plaids

@Mr. Abdiel: I can't wait to see what guild options will be available. Are you by chance familiar with the WOW "Stronghold" game mechanic? This guild hall looks similar to that gameplay mechanic.

@JoyWonderLove: I think "Grey Angels" is a good name. The "Angels" part is evocative while "Grey" is not silly like Periwinkle or too aggressive like "Black" or "Obsidian".

----------


## MrAbdiel

> @Mr. Abdiel: I can't wait to see what guild options will be available. Are you by chance familiar with the WOW "Stronghold" game mechanic? This guild hall looks similar to that gameplay mechanic.
> 
> @JoyWonderLove: I think "Grey Angels" is a good name. The "Angels" part is evocative while "Grey" is not silly like Periwinkle or too aggressive like "Black" or "Obsidian".


I am familiar with all WoW Mechanics! ;)  It's a little evocative of that, yeah!  That's my hope, anyway.  A lot of it's just flavor and it's gonna be pretty abstract, but I hope it'll be fun.

----------


## WindStruck

So where would Isaera's sister fit into that?  I'd hate to make her rent some room elsewhere.

Regarding the name, I'm not particularly keen on "Grey Angels" myself...  Not that I can offer better alternatives.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> So where would Isaera's sister fit into that?  I'd hate to make her rent some room elsewhere.
> 
> Regarding the name, I'm not particularly keen on "Grey Angels" myself...  Not that I can offer better alternatives.


She's on the list of potential hires, now! :D You could share your room with her if you wanted; or if you make one of the room purchases additional living space, all your hires can live on site.  If you don't hire her to work for you directly, she'll still move with you to Ratchet - she'll just be making her living taking scouting work for the locals, but still remaining in your life and within your reach.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Speaking of which, I haven't finished the detail, so don't go making decisions yet; but here's the list as filled out as it is.  You have four "Staff Points" to spend at this early juncture.  Some of the less compelling choices only cost 0.5 Staff points.  Any leftover points will carry over till the next time you get make selections, added to whatever you accrue.

*Spoiler: Potential Guild Staff*
Show


*1. Aleeana Runescribe, Aspiring Farstrider
Generalized Arcane Magical Talent
Actively Developing Ranger Skills
Complication: Young And Restless
Costs 1 Staff Point
*
With hair raven-dark and eyes like the green fires of Fel, the young Blood Elf radiates an air of self-assurance and playfulness that is undeniably magnetic.  She has the same aesthetic proportion and symmetry that apparently makes all Runescribe women difficult to ignore or forget.

Well, Im planning on moving up to Ratchet either way; I figure Im either doing scout work for your little operation, or Im sabotaging Venture Co. rigs for the Gazlowe, the elven woman says with a profusion of confidence.  I dont mind taking requests to go places, if youre trying to track down some particular expert halfway across the world or if you just want me to keep an eye on the movements of people around the guild hall.  Tracking, stalking - even light hunting, though Im not ready to start shooting at things that can shoot back, just yet.  But Im ready to go places and get results, if youre ready to finance me.

_Aleeana doesnt confess it, but Isaera knows that shes more than a little reckless and thrillseeking.  While this is unlikely to affect her reliability, she brings with herself an inherent possibility of generating problems for herself, as well as solving them for you._

*2. Aglet Glyphtoggle, Magical Autodidact
High Level Academic Arcane Knowledge
Significant Additional Disciplines include Demonlogy, Engineering, History
Complication: Old And Tired
Costs 1 Staff Point*

He might be tall, by gnome standards (still short to all of you); but he possesses the same larger-than-life personality that comes with so many gnomes, only tapered off a little with the wisdom of age.  His hair was probably vibrant blue, once; but now the trimmed, spade-shaped beard and moustache combination are a steel-grey, and the top of his bald head gleams a little as he holds a collapsed pointed wizards hat in his lap.  Old though he may be, his eyes shine with undiminished intellect through the copper tinted lenses of his spectacles.

When Gnomeregan fell, I lost a great deal; and it occurred to me that Id spent most of my life with my face in books, and my hands set to work on one project or another; but Id breathed so little fresh air, and seen so few sunrises.  I came to Kalimdor because I heard the sunsets over the Barrens savannah are the best in the world.  They havent disappointed!  He gives a grandfatherly smile, with a twinkle in his eye; but then flusters a little as he had gotten well of the question he was asked.  But, ah, yes; I was an accredited scholar in Gnomeregan, so I can perform arcane research to professional levels, as well as teach theory.  Mostly arcane; but, ah other disciplines as well.

_Aglet is definitely skilled enough to be a source of arcane knowledge for a long time, and even fel magic theory even if Marions expertise outstrips his by dint of her dedication to practise - but hes acquired his knowledges over a long life in which he presently experiences the twilight.  Intense periods of reliance on him are likely to tire him out._

*3. Seraphis Starshadow, Secretary and Majordomo 
Exceptional Organizer of Staff, Correspondence, Functional Matters, Translation
Solid All-Round skillset to compliment expertise.
Complication: Perfectionist
Costs 1 Staff Point*

You expect Kaldorei to be tall; but its the perfection of her posture that is almost uncanny.  Long white hair, lavender skin, and the distinctive facial markings that Kaldorei women adopt according to their own shrouded internal sisterhoods.  Her sentinel training gives a distinctly militarized and professional air to all of her actions, even when assured of how informal and relaxed the situation might be designed to be.  She has the long legs and amazonian cast that matches the stories of such women-warriors exploding through the trees in Ashenvale, raining steel and savagery on the Warsong invaders; but in long black breeches and white blouse, she seems to prefer to leave that martial history behind.  Her common is so crisp and formal it suggests an affinity more common in diplomats than sentinels.

As Im sure you read in my letter, I was the majordomo for the Moonstrike family, managing holdings in Hyjal, Ashenvale and Darkshore, for a hundred and thirty years.  The family nearly bankrupted themselves in the recent war, and decided to release me from service.  I was Compelled She chooses that word apparently with difficulty, ...To seek for myself an employment of a less sprawling and intense nature.  I had come to Theramore expecting there to be a more formalized nobility distilling in the fledgeling kingdom, but Ive been thwarted by the human spirit, Im afraid.  Everyone in the town is so devoted to ideals, and hopeful for a less class-bound future for the city.  No one has designs that require a woman of my skills, just yet; but the idea of working for a new branch of the Opal Collocation seemed promising enough.

_Seraphis is neat, precise, skilled and useful.  In addition to her management talents, she possesses a strong military background that suggests shell be no pushover in the event that someone aggresses directly against your holdings.  But you detect a soul wound tight as a steel spring; this woman is used to managing large, complex dynastic matters and is just now learning to adapt to the small, slipshod, near-enough type work that a guild operation this small requires._

*4. Felix Dunfield, Fighter of Demons
Good Lad with a Debt of Gratitude
Solid physical skillset with no real expertise
Complication: Trauma
Costs 0.5 Staff Points*

Felix sits across from you,  smiling faintly with adoration.  His mop of hair  has been trimmed and oiled down for this interview - it strikes you as less becoming than his normal rough-edged, youthful charm.  The rings under his eyes suggest he hasnt slept well since you last saw him, however.

I guess I can keep an eye on the place when youre gone.  I can run errands, and I can Get involved in the town, you know?  Learn the gossip.  Whatever you need, really.  The youth realizes he is compulsively smoothing the wrinkles in his trousers, and  folds his hands behind his back to stop himself.  Im just Really grateful for what you did.  You dont have to pay me much, honestly - I just want a chance to return the favor.  We all got suspended from the Marines for six months, anyway.  I cant just sit around.  I need to be doing something, you know?

_Felix isnt the most skilled possible hire, but his loyalty is without question and youve seen him charge at demons rather than falter to self preservation - hed die before he sold you out.  But he has nightmares about his experience in the Marsh and his guilt about the friends who didnt make it; its hard to tell how that trauma will impact his performance, affordable as it is._

*5. Nodrick Glitterthumb, Quartermaster and Requisition Expert (Goblin)
Excellent financial skill
Ratchet Native with many connections
Complication: Pacifist
Costs 1 Staff Point*

*6. Sheila Grayfeather, Stablemistress and Beast Trainer (Wildhammer Dwarf)
Wide range of husbandry skills to accommodate all creatures
If you have a Stable, can arrange affordable purchases of mounts immediately
Complication: Almost Incomprehensible
Costs 1 Staff Point*


*7. Nadia Tarnadel, Security Chief and Bodyguard (Human)
Wide and proven martial skillset means excellent security
Can provide physical combat training to PCs and other members of staff.
Complication: Part-Time Misanthrope
Costs 1 Staff Point
*
*8. Voxombis Staggerhorn, Housekeeper and Butler (Tauren)
Cooks, Cleans, Makes Beds, Cuts Firewood, Creates Comfort
Pleasant demeanor with a wide variety of useful non-combat skills and knowledges
Complication: Wanted Man
Costs 0.5 Staff Points*

*9. Sister Tylia McBarret, Healer and Priestess (Forsaken Human) 
Excellent medical skill, both with divine magic and conventional physicianship
Strong Theological, Historical and General knowledge.
Complication: Dead and Honestly Not Super Thrilled About It
Costs 1 Staff Point*

*10. Schlep, Groundskeeper and Gardener (Murloc)
Competent Groundskeeper, Gardener, Fish Farmer and Dockkeeper
Innocuous but popular amphibious mascot of Ratchet working class
Complication: Sharp As A Sack Of Fish
Costs 0.5 Staff Points*



Strictly speaking, these hires happen simultaneous to the group being introduced to your character, JoyWonderLove; even though we haven't done that meeting scene yet.  We'll do some IC connective tissue soon, but feel free to weigh in on the OOC discussion.

----------


## Feathersnow

I recommend Aglet, Voxombus, Nodrick,  and Schlep.

That leaves a final hire.  OoC, I would recommend Tylia, but that's not something Mor'Lag would do given priests either get their power from the Light, that she mistrusts as the bunch of cowardly hypocrites that brought their war to Draenor.   Or the Shadow, which is the Ur-evil so bad it caused Sargeras unmade creation.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> Regarding the name, I'm not particularly keen on "Grey Angels" myself...  Not that I can offer better alternatives.


Part of the issue is that we don't yet seem to stand for anything concrete. If we don't know explicitly what we're trying to accomplish as a guild (yes, we're an immediate offshoot of the Opal, but we haven't tried to outline our unified goal OOC) then most names are equally great. 




> @Mr. Abdiel: I can't wait to see what guild options will be available. Are you by chance familiar with the WOW "Stronghold" game mechanic? This guild hall looks similar to that gameplay mechanic.
> 
> @JoyWonderLove: I think "Grey Angels" is a good name. The "Angels" part is evocative while "Grey" is not silly like Periwinkle or too aggressive like "Black" or "Obsidian".





> Speaking of which, I haven't finished the detail, so don't go making decisions yet; but here's the list as filled out as it is.  You have four "Staff Points" to spend at this early juncture.  Some of the less compelling choices only cost 0.5 Staff points.  Any leftover points will carry over till the next time you get make selections, added to whatever you accrue.
> 
> *Spoiler: Potential Guild Staff*
> Show
> 
> 
> *1. Aleeana Runescribe, Aspiring Farstrider
> Generalized Arcane Magical Talent
> Actively Developing Ranger Skills
> ...


 :Small Big Grin: 

Ok, so Base, if we're thinking teamwork, a Laboratory for the three Alchemists is a great call? Maybe get a garden to benefit Plaids' Herbalism? A library would benefit Feathersnow and BananaPhone and Windstruck probably more than others, as they seem to be keen on knowledge. I personally really, really, really want to encourage a Defense System. It's nice to feel safe if this is our new home. If I had to guess what was fair between everyone, I would suggest a *library, garden, and defense system* specifically.

But from a Neutral Warlike lens and the "look how quickly Lordaeron imploded; dragons and demons are always s threat" mindset, I'd push first for a *Defense Systems* as a pure bare minimum. The bay is a great addition, but it could easily be a way to sneak up on us or ambush anyone relaxing. Especially if we take staff like Schlep or Nordik to get in good with the locals. Expect me to later on push for  *Weapons* and *Combat Simulator* in the future and in that order.  :Small Smile: 


Staff wise, 

Tylia, Seraphis, Alget and Aleera are choices I hope are fair to everyone. In the spirit of fairness, those are where I'm leaning atm.

*9.* Sister Tylia McBarret is my top pick. The epitome of a Grey Angel. She benefits everyone by being a doctor. In a self interest note, she could teach holy magic to those of us that want that. She has a ton of knowledge for the magic users. Win win for all?

*3.* Seraphis does too much and provides long term growth 
on top of we can keep her. Plus she's exactly the translator Plaids wanted! She's a great call overall for the guild. Another win win?

*2 or 5.* Alget or Nordik are both boring but incredibly practical picks for other characters imo. A local like Nordik could easily help us smooth ties significantly, and he covers Quartermaster and financial concerns nicely. I personally could live without Nordik just fine, but he dovetails nicely with BananaPhone's social aspirations and possibly Plaids' diplomacy. Correct me if I'm wrong please.

I'm quite open to Aleget over Nordik as that helps Feathersnow/MorLag in her aspirations to learn Warlock stuff. It also goes nicely with BananaPhone again. As I think about it, Alget is probably the fairer choice for them.

*Highly Questionable fourth mentions:* 

*7. or 1.* Nadia or Aleera. Yes, look, I know. Nadia's complication is... really not great. At all.  :Small Sigh:  But she's the closest thing to solid security on offer. With Seraphis and Nadia and hopefully a base Defense System, combat wise, we're absolutely solid for defense, and we're still decent socially (thanks to Seraphis mostly, sure, but still). 

But Aleera's a very big deal to Windstruck, and there's room for discussion with a would be Farstrider and the Argent Dawn. There's a slight social win win there, and it's not terrible to have a scout on staff, even combat wise. Let alone a hunter. I'm guessing most people would sooner take Aleera's complication over Nadia's, and it's very easy to see why.

* Special mentions:* 

*4 & 10.* Felix and Schlep are both adorable and I want them. They also cost half a point each! But I prefer them as next round picks. Besides, we can build up our reputation without Schlep or Nordik giving us a boost.

*Hard-Soft veto:* Just say no to #8. It slightly depends on what his crime was, but I promise, anything above say....stealing to feed his starving family? I'll probably try to get the authorities on Staggerthorn at some point.

----------


## MrAbdiel

P.s., if the guild name is a sticking point, you can go with a default stand in for now (Opal Collocation, 5th Kalimdor Chapter) and settle on a cooler name later if one comes up.

----------


## WindStruck

I really love all the potential cast!   The fact that there's a whole description and and interview quote from the first four is also so charming...




> Complication: Part-Time Misanthrope







> Complication: Almost Incomprehensible


I think I'd pay good money to see this interview.

Okay, but seriously. My picks would be 1, 2, 4, 5, 9 , 10.

I know, it's a lot...   Actually I wouldn't mind just having Aleeana share a room with Isaera but off doing her own thing.  Seems like we could bring her officially into the fold later..

Actually, if we don't count Aleeana as using a staff point, and since Felix and Schlep only cost 0.5, we can squeak by with it!

Now at first I thought having the murloc along may not be a great idea, but the fact that we have a lot of alchemists...  If we get a proper alchemy lab, a library, and a garden, we can get a lot of value out of our professions, and keeping the mascot around.   :Small Smile:

----------


## BananaPhone

Posting tomorrow.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> I really love all the potential cast!   The fact that there's a whole description and and interview quote from the first four is also so charming...


lol 100% with you and agree.




> Now at first I thought having the murloc along may not be a great idea, but the fact that we have a lot of alchemists...  If we get a proper alchemy lab, a library, and a garden, we can get a lot of value out of our professions, and keeping the mascot around.



My big worry here is, what happens when we're away? Or we're all distracted? If the town has 500 solid civilians, and 200 constantly moving none locals, that's a lot of mercenaries and random travellers that do not care about the local community, or us, even a bit. If we're away (& story wise, it will happen) and left the loveable but simple-minded mascot to tend things, alongside a lot of expensive equipment, and the lightest possible guard (Felix is loyal and capable, but asking a traumatized guy to protect a lab & garden & library is a very big gamble when an old guy and healer are his back up), what are the chances we won't get robbed? Or the unguarded bay won't get exploited by the wrong people? Or the previous Warlocks pissed at Jaina won't decide it's a great time for petty revenge? We could easily have half our things stolen/broken and our people/the mascot injured or worse (which would go over very poorly with the locals; Schlep would be hurt on our watch). It's not sleek or overly interesting to invest in defense systems, but it is really sensible. Especially for when we're away.

Am I overlooking something important when I suggest defenses over a lab (for now)?

----------


## WindStruck

Well, uh.. I dunno..  aren't those Ratchet town guards level 70 elites or something..?   :Small Tongue: 

But in all seriousness, we could probably trust Felix with a key to the place and just keep it locked up most times.  If there's some kind of incident when we're *all* away, he'll just have to run and get the proper authorities rather than run head first into danger.

But then again, the fact that he charged an infernal..  eh.  

Not really much we can *do* honestly.  "Defense systems" sounds nice on paper, but they still won't do much without a proper security team, regardless.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> Well, uh.. I dunno..  aren't those Ratchet town guards level 70 elites or something..?


I wouldn't know; us level 4s aren't allowed in certain zones. ;_;




> But in all seriousness, we could probably trust Felix with a key to the place and just keep it locked up most times.  If there's some kind of incident when we're *all* away, he'll just have to run and get the proper authorities rather than run head first into danger.
> 
> But then again, the fact that he charged an infernal..  eh.  
> 
> Not really much we can *do* honestly.  "Defense systems" sounds nice on paper, but they still won't do much without a proper security team, regardless.


I trust Felix to lock doors, sure, and it's obvious he's loyal. Those aren't in question. But I absolutely don't trust the Traumatized guy to handle base defense nearly singlehandedly if he's the only able-bodied person around (with a healer, a beloved but silly mascot, and an old guy for help) protecting expensive equipment against potential smugglers, warlocks or some number of the already confirmed 200+ randoms that are always passing through Rachet. It's an unnecessary gamble that MrAbdiel will always low ball us.

I double checked; the defense system works just fine without Personell? Although I agree it would be perfect to get some later to pad everything out.

It's partially why I suggested Sera Moonshadow (on top of everything else she does) and Defense Systems together. It's not great, but we at least have a preliminary deterrent before we start expanding. Just enough defense in our infancy to make the aforementioned problematic types second guess the issue and leave us in peace.

If you still feel relaxed on the issue after these comments, it's fair to say you are basically just braver than I am on this. One of those things. The others would have to play tie breaker then.  :Small Cool:

----------


## WindStruck

What expensive equipment are we talking about???  We are pretty much just starting out in some abandoned tower no one wanted.  We have literally nothing worth stealing, or that is worth anyone's time.

In any case, did you forget the fact that the guild is being sponsored by a bunch of rich philanthropists? Not only does theft and vandalism seem very unlikely, but it's just not a big deal.

Honestly, and I do not mean this harshly, but I think you have all the priorities backwards. We don't need extra security before we expand. It's rather the opposite. Once we *do* expand, and we have assets, wealth, and a number of personnel that are pretty much incapable of defending themselves, and/or we even make a name for ourselves and get a target on our backs, then and only then, would I think it's a good idea to start using up resources on extra security.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> What expensive equipment are we talking about???  We are pretty much just starting out in some abandoned tower no one wanted.  We have literally nothing worth stealing, or that is worth anyone's time.


The library, alchemist laboratory, and garden full of magical herbs (& other goodies) I thought you primarily wanted, unless I've totally misread you? Which is possible. Assuming we're on the same page, those three assets would have to be very tempting if left largely un(der)guarded by the groups I already mentioned (smugglers, warlocks, 200+ randoms). I personally do not feel comfortable leaving that to Felix and local authority hands when we're inevitably away (this is all presuming your choice of staff and installation get implemented).




> In any case, did you forget the fact that the guild is being sponsored by a bunch of rich philanthropists? Not only does theft and vandalism seem very unlikely, but it's just not a big deal.


Yes, rich philanthropists back this project, but why would they not badly question backing -us- if we allow said potential library, laboratory and garden to go un(der)guarded and probably stolen from? These would be our very first investments, so it would be a bad look even before we get into staff getting hurt. Again, imo, an unnecessary gamble. But now I feel like I'm going in loops.  :Small Eek: 




> Honestly, and I do not mean this harshly, but I think you have all the priorities backwards. We don't need extra security before we expand. It's rather the opposite. Once we *do* expand, and we have assets, wealth, and a number of personnel that are pretty much incapable of defending themselves, and/or we even make a name for ourselves and get a target on our backs, then and only then, would I think it's a good idea to start using up resources on extra security.


It's all fun on that point, Windstruck; your approach is surprisingly adventurous. I basically remain worried that it's too unsafe to use all base points only on profession investments, essentially. I don't see this as right or wrong so much as "how much risk are we willing to tolerate in our infancy?" That's going to be very different between different people (can you tell?  :Small Tongue: ).

If I understand you right, you're content to invest exclusively (to start) in an installation that only enables the use of professional skills to generate a lot of utility, wealth and improvements for us and the Opal mission. This strikes me as high risk, high reward, essentially. Not good or bad.

Again, if I'm not misinterpreting you, you also do not believe there's any real worthwhile risk to really speak of in leaving those potential expensive assets you prefer (library, laboratory, garden) protected (when we're away) beyond just Felix, local authorities, and a solid lock and key. If what I've written here is right, then, yeah; it's mostly a difference in risk tolerance. I'm concerned; you're relaxed. This is perfectly fine, but ultimately goes into the realm of needing the other players to be tiebreakers. Or maybe they have totally different views than either of us. Hopefully I actually am reading your position correctly, and a worthwhile middle ground is found for all.  :Small Smile:

----------


## WindStruck

Just keep in mind that we're in a trading town where imports and exports is a really big industry. There's a bank with lots of shiny stuff to steal.  Probably a dozen or so merchant warehouses, tinkerer labs, and the like, all also likely targets.  And lets not forget the cargo of all the ships themselves, and the valuables 200 or some odd travelers may carelessly leave around in their rooms. We wouldn't be the only targets, and it just doesn't make any sense for anything to happen, unless it's by DM fiat.

Yeah, afraid we'll just have to disagree, because the way I see it, it is *low* risk, high reward. And hey, at least maybe we'll have a plot hook to follow up on?

----------


## Plaids

I'm voting for the following.

3. Seraphis Starshadow, Secretary and Majordomo: 
Having someone else worry about payrolls, schedules, deeds, and the like is good to have. Also being a translator for languages he does not know is just what Jakk'ari wants.

9. Sister Tylia McBarret, Healer and Priestess (Forsaken Human):
Having representative of the light is important since that is one field of magic the group lacks. The group has fell, elemental, and arcane but not a representative of nature or the light. Given Jakka'ari's background as a shaman advisor he would value having as many magical domain perspectives Also having a healer is really useful.

2. Aglet Glyphtoggle, Magical Autodidact or 5. Nodrick Glitterthumb, Quartermaster and Requisition Expert (Goblin):
Having someone who knows the local higher ups in town, having a skilled haggler, and a quartermaster is good. But the group is already good at negotiating, some of his duties could be covered by Seraphis, and knowing locals can be covered by Schlep. Overall, Nodrick  is a good choice but not an automatic inclusion. 

It would be good to have some refined magical expertise and capability to study magic. Aglet would likely be most appreciated by Isaera, Marion, and likely Mor'Lag. Aglet would fill the role nicely if we wanted to expand our magical repertoire.
I think it depends on how well the party can study magical matters on their own in their downtime or not.

4. Felix Dunfield, Fighter of Demons:
The group is concerned with security and Felix could provide that if paired with a partner or trained further in fighting. Felix could also help fulfill the odd jobs around the guild if need be. Also, Jakk'ari is biased and wants to see him grow as an individual after questing with him.

10. Schlep, Groundskeeper and Gardener (Murloc) or provided Nodrick is Glitterthumb is hired:
Schlep is a possible interface to the local populace by being a kind of folk hero, he can garden herbs, and can manage a dock which is useful in a port town. Overall, a solid package.

Nodrick seems to be service specialist who would do a good job at keeping #3, #2, #9, and #5 from storming off due to abysmal work conditions. I think he could supplement security as well due to being a Tauren and not a Murloc. If someone with local connections is hired then Nodrick beats out Schelp. I think Schelp could keep do some housekeeping work to keep people happy but wouldn't be as good at it as Nodrick.

As for complications I think Jakk'ari would only be concerned about arrogance and a "that's not my job" attitude and would one of the more forgiving members of the party.

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Spoiler: Potential Guild Staff*
Show


*Spoiler: 1 - Aleeana Runescribe*
Show

*1. Aleeana Runescribe, Aspiring Farstrider*
Generalized Arcane Magical Talent
Actively Developing Ranger Skills
Complication: Young And Restless
Costs 1 Staff Point

With hair raven-dark and eyes like the green fires of Fel, the young Blood Elf radiates an air of self-assurance and playfulness that is undeniably magnetic.  She has the same aesthetic proportion and symmetry that apparently makes all Runescribe women difficult to ignore or forget.

Well, Im planning on moving up to Ratchet either way; I figure Im either doing scout work for your little operation, or Im sabotaging Venture Co. rigs for Gazlowe, the elven woman says with a profusion of confidence.  I dont mind taking requests to go places, if youre trying to track down some particular expert halfway across the world or if you just want me to keep an eye on the movements of people around the guild hall.  Tracking, stalking - even light hunting, though Im not ready to start shooting at things that can shoot back, just yet.  But Im ready to go places and get results, if youre ready to finance me.

_Aleeana doesnt confess it, but Isaera knows that shes more than a little reckless and thrillseeking.  While this is unlikely to affect her reliability, she brings with herself an inherent possibility of generating problems for herself, as well as solving them for you._



*Spoiler: 2 - Aglet Glyphtoggle*
Show

*2. Aglet Glyphtoggle, Magical Autodidact*
High Level Academic Arcane Knowledge
Significant Additional Disciplines include Demonlogy, Engineering, History
Complication: Old And Tired
Costs 1 Staff Point

He might be tall, by gnome standards (still short to all of you); but he possesses the same larger-than-life personality that comes with so many gnomes, only tapered off a little with the wisdom of age.  His hair was probably vibrant blue, once; but now the trimmed, spade-shaped beard and moustache combination are a steel-grey, and the top of his bald head gleams a little as he holds a collapsed pointed wizards hat in his lap.  Old though he may be, his eyes shine with undiminished intellect through the copper tinted lenses of his spectacles.

When Gnomeregan fell, I lost a great deal; and it occurred to me that Id spent most of my life with my face in books, and my hands set to work on one project or another; but Id breathed so little fresh air, and seen so few sunrises.  I came to Kalimdor because I heard the sunsets over the Barrens savannah are the best in the world.  They havent disappointed!  He gives a grandfatherly smile, with a twinkle in his eye; but then flusters a little as he had gotten well off the question he was asked.  But, ah, yes; I was an accredited scholar in Gnomeregan, so I can perform arcane research to professional levels, as well as teach theory.  Mostly arcane; but, ah other disciplines as well."

_Aglet is definitely skilled enough to be a source of arcane knowledge for a long time, and even fel magic theory even if Marions expertise outstrips his by dint of her dedication to practise - but hes acquired his knowledges over a long life in which he presently experiences the twilight.  Intense periods of reliance on him are likely to tire him out._



*Spoiler: 3 - Seraphis Starshadow*
Show

*3. Seraphis Starshadow, Secretary and Majordomo* 
Exceptional Organizer of Staff, Correspondence, Functional Matters, Translation
Solid All-Round skillset to compliment expertise.
Complication: Perfectionist
Costs 1 Staff Point

You expect Kaldorei to be tall; but its the perfection of her posture that is almost uncanny.  Long white hair, lavender skin, and the distinctive facial markings that Kaldorei women adopt according to their own shrouded internal sisterhoods.  Her sentinel training gives a distinctly militarized and professional air to all of her actions, even when assured of how informal and relaxed the situation might be designed to be.  She has the long legs and amazonian cast that matches the stories of such women-warriors exploding through the trees in Ashenvale, raining steel and savagery on the Warsong invaders; but in long black breeches and white blouse, she seems to prefer to leave that martial history behind.  Her common is so crisp and formal it suggests an affinity more common in diplomats than sentinels.

As Im sure you read in my letter, I was the majordomo for the Moonstrike family, managing holdings in Hyjal, Ashenvale and Darkshore, for a hundred and thirty years.  The family nearly bankrupted themselves in the recent war, and decided to release me from service.  I was Compelled She chooses that word apparently with difficulty, ...To seek for myself an employment of a less sprawling and intense nature.  I had come to Theramore expecting there to be a more formalized nobility distilling in the fledgeling kingdom, but Ive been thwarted by the human spirit, Im afraid.  Everyone in the town is so devoted to ideals, and hopeful for a less class-bound future for the city.  No one has designs that require a woman of my skills, just yet; but the idea of working for a new branch of the Opal Collocation seemed promising enough.

_Seraphis is neat, precise, skilled and useful.  In addition to her management talents, she possesses a strong military background that suggests shell be no pushover in the event that someone aggresses directly against your holdings.  But you detect a soul wound tight as a steel spring; this woman is used to managing large, complex dynastic matters and is just now learning to adapt to the small, slipshod, near-enough type work that a guild operation this small requires._



*Spoiler: 4 - Felix Dunfield*
Show

*4. Felix Dunfield, Fighter of Demons*
Good Lad with a Debt of Gratitude
Solid physical skillset with no real expertise
Complication: Trauma
Costs 0.5 Staff Points

Felix sits across from you,  smiling faintly with adoration.  His mop of hair  has been trimmed and oiled down for this interview - it strikes you as less becoming than his normal rough-edged, youthful charm.  The rings under his eyes suggest he hasnt slept well since you last saw him, however.

I guess I can keep an eye on the place when youre gone.  I can run errands, and I can Get involved in the town, you know?  Learn the gossip.  Whatever you need, really.  The youth realizes he is compulsively smoothing the wrinkles in his trousers, and  folds his hands behind his back to stop himself.  Im just Really grateful for what you did.  You dont have to pay me much, honestly - I just want a chance to return the favor.  We all got suspended from the Marines for six months, anyway.  I cant just sit around.  I need to be doing something, you know?

_Felix isnt the most skilled possible hire, but his loyalty is without question and youve seen him charge at demons rather than falter to self preservation - hed die before he sold you out.  But he has nightmares about his experience in the Marsh and his guilt about the friends who didnt make it; its hard to tell how that trauma will impact his performance, affordable as it is._



*Spoiler: 5 - Nodrick Glitterthumb*
Show

*5. Nodrick Glitterthumb, Quartermaster and Requisition Expert*
Excellent financial skill
Ratchet Native with many connections
Complication: Pacifist
Costs 1 Staff Point

Nodrick is possessed of contradictory features that even out to a reasonable average.  Hes better groomed that most goblins, with a quaff of black hair low to his scalp and a neatly trimmed patch of beard on his chin.  But theres also a fascinating constellation of facial imperfections - ear notches, lip scars from deep splits, and a couple of teeth that rest just over the lip on the left side speaking not so much of bad dental history as an upper mandibular fracture that healed badly.  All of these speak to a violently misspent youth before this smoother middle age.

...So I tell the guy, Hey, this aint Darnassus, pal.  If you wanna bid, you dont raise your hand, you shout a number.  This aint elf rules.  So put your money away, and wait for the next Brawlers Harness to come under the hammer.  Nodrick has been rather animated telling the story, punctuating this final confrontation by jabbing his index finger down at the table between you as if referencing some invisible document validating his ruling.  He leans back with one arm over the rear of the chair, and flaps the other arm in dismissal.  The Auction House Board of Directors felt Id breached our operational standards - specifically, the idea that I should have taken the later bid with the higher number even after Id called it sold to the other guy.  Which is crap, so I packed up my gavel and said buh-bye to those schmucks.  Auction work is cushy, but Ive worked at a lot of places handing a lot of money for a long time now.  And you know the lesson I learned?  He lifts a hand and looks down the barrel of his index finger at you one at a time, pausing to allow you to prepare for the gravity of his wisdom.  You can trade coins, you can fence jewels, and if you know the right people you can move cargo knocked off someone elses ship.  But integrity is the least fungible asset anyone has.  So dont funge it.

_Nodrick is a successful story of a life reformed; which is admirable in many ways, but troubling in others.  Once a brawler, thief, smuggler and crook, Nodrick had a life changing experience and left that all behind.  Having taken a vow on his mothers ashes to never raise a hand in violence again, hes honestly anti-help in a combat situation._



*Spoiler: 6 - Sheila Grayfeather*
Show

*6. Sheila Grayfeather, Stablemistress and Beast Trainer*
Wide range of husbandry skills to accommodate all creatures
If you have a Stable, can arrange affordable purchases of mounts immediately
Complication: Almost Incomprehensible
Costs 1 Staff Point

The dwarven woman, who the page infront of you assures you is Sheila Grayfeather but who introduced herself, youre pretty sure, as _Shilla-Greefthr,_ is everything you might have expected of a Wildhammer lass.  Red hair tied back in two braids over her shoulders, bright and keen brown eyes that track attentively to little shifts in body language, and a series of green-blue tattoos that swim down her right arm, under her leather jerkin, and up over her neck and lower jaw.  Her submission on paper tells you she grew up handling gryphons with her father, and branched out into creatures more and less exotic; capturing, rearing and training.  She has been telling you a story about one such hunt and catch for fifteen minutes.  You think.

...An whtdy thnwe speeboot t weebegger parch ati f t bluhdee rawk w pss teerty min go bken w lapped t reegn on t kodoss!  Js suttn tere peerin tus loik wre a greeht ld shoh, loik es bn wootchin us t whool toim js trin t fgre whtwre goon tdo nehx loik sme bludhee steeg prdctn rwhtnt ceept fr weewyrns.  Tfcerse bths poin wd lehf th bleedn nehts bcktt cahmp, nll wd wre roops whch thowtI tmight knawt t neht n tspawt n thtd dt truhk f wjs dan sceer t begger oof, s tldI tbouys

_Shes definitely skilled, and she could absolutely arrange for quality mounts at an affordable price well within your operating budget - horses and hawkstriders for the humans and elf as preferred, a nice cooperative raptor for the troll and since the handful of Clefthooves that came through the dark portal are well extinct, a nice big kodo for MorLag.  But for anyone who cant converse to her in her highland dialect of dwarven, extracting precise information from her about anything is a slow and painstaking process, even if she seems to have become used to repeating herself._



*Spoiler: 7 - Nadia Tarnadel*
Show

*7. Nadia Tarnadel, Security Chief and Bodyguard*
Wide and proven martial skillset means excellent security
Can provide physical combat training to PCs and other members of staff.
Complication: Part-Time Misanthrope
Costs 1 Staff Point

Nadia doesnt look like a middle aged human woman.  Her youthful features are also relatively unscarred and well appointed, framed in a riot of auburn hair that falls well past her rounded, athletic shoulders.  By most standards, shes very pretty, maybe even beautiful; but all the power that comes with that gift is brutally undercut by a palpable air of not rudeness, exactly.  Brusqueness.  Roughness.  And not a rugged, complementary kind; its an air of unpleasant tension that seems to impress upon everyone around her that this is the interval between one vicious encounter and another; and staying near her too long is an invitation to be part of the next one.  She folds her arms beneath her chest, rarely holds eye contact, and speaks minimally, referring to her paper submission as often as she can as if afraid her spontaneous words will damage her chances of success.

Yeah.  I, uh.  Served with the Stromgarde Wallbreaker battalion for thirteen years; all the way up until after the capital fell after the Third War.  After that, I wound up working the arena circuit for five years, until I felt myself starting to slow down during the last season of Gadgetzan cage fights.  The conventional wisdom is to get out before you get hurt, so I did.  I understand compound security and managing a team of professionals, as long as everyone is there to do the job.  I just cant  She begin, her expression tightening and darkening the crows feet around her eyes before she gives up scraping the bottom of the barrel of her perspicacity.  I dont know.  Maybe I shouldnt be here.

_Nadia is extremely physically capable with just about any steel, wood or leather instrument designed to inflict pain or damage.  She has small unit leadership experience, and would be an excellent candidate to personally guard your guilds interests, or manage a team doing the same.  But her people skills are poor.  She has alienated anyone she could have called a friend, and has a habit of getting into confrontations in her own recreational time.  While all her references seem to indicate shes able to do her job with consummate professionalism, its a risk bringing on board someone whose personal life is so damaged._



*Spoiler: 8 - Voxombis Staggerhorn*
Show

*8. Voxombis Staggerhorn, Housekeeper and Butler*
Cooks, Cleans, Makes Beds, Cuts Firewood, Creates Comfort
Pleasant demeanor with a wide variety of useful non-combat skills and knowledges
Complication: Wanted Man
Costs 0.5 Staff Points

The tauren is a dominating physical presence in the room; nine feet tall from hoof to hump and proportionately thick with muscle as most of his kind tend to be.  But his demeanor shaves off much of that intimidating power; shoulders crowded forward, hands folded in his lap, an expression of patient intelligence populating the bovine arrangement of features.  He wears a faded but still colorful druids robe, though he confesses he boasts none of the associated natural prowess.

I was an initiate to the Circle, once.  I had raised my children alone, and once they no longer needed me, I found another half of my life waiting for purpose.  I joined the Circle, and a Lodge within the circle of Tauren and Kaldorei who sought to repair so much of the land blighted by Scourge, and Legion.  But I discovered too late that the Lodge was a front for something more sinister.  I did not delay in drawing attention to this matter, and they were hunted and incarcerated by the Circles leadership but not before I was vengefully afflicted.  He pulls aside the robe to reveal a blackened brand over his heart; a glyph that might be a stylized tree, or a blazing torch.  His smile becomes pained.  I can no longer hear the voice of the Earth Mother.  But I am not selling my services as a druid - just a humble Tauren, who was a nomad so long he knows the value of warm, clean, and welcoming home.

_Voxombis is a housekeeper, which is a fine thing to have if one has no time for a chore list and bullying others into fulfilling those obligations.  Hes also reasonably full of homespun wisdom and good judgment, neither of which is bad to have on staff.  But his actions exposing the tendrils of a cult that had at least a presence in the Cenarion Circle have marked him for death by an enemy unseen, whose motives are unknown.  Theres no way of knowing what resources such a nebulous group could, or would, marshall to kill the tauren - and possibly any witnesses._



*Spoiler: 9 - Sister Tylia McBarret*
Show

*9. Sister Tylia McBarret, Healer and Priestess*
Excellent medical skill, both with divine magic and conventional physicianship
Strong Theological, Historical and General knowledge.
Complication: Dead and Honestly Not Super Thrilled About It
Costs 1 Staff Point

In your experience, some Forsaken flaunt their repulsive attributes; like a gang flaunting its wild hair, or profusion of tattoos, to spite the expectations of those around them.  Sister Tylia is not at all one of those.  Whoever embalmed her did so with care and love - shes easily among the most aesthetically pleasing corpses youve seen.  Blonde hair is kept pinned up behind her head, and the dead-glaze of her eyes is concealed completely by the dull yellow glow that emits from them.  She covered almost every inch of her skin with black and purple robes and gloves, leaving only her neck and face unclothed.  Impressive use of makeup does yeomans work on these areas; her skin is a uniform powder white, lips stained dark purple, eyes shadowed and lined and cosmetically accented with lashes and brows that would pass for real on someone you would reasonably believe had the capacity to grow them.  Her voice is a pleasant and sonorous contralto, with an edge of hoarseness that could almost be mistaken for huskiness, and not what it is - the rasp of a throat that is dry, and will never be anything but dry again.

I was struck in the back by something during the battle for Hearthglen, early in the Third War.  I dont know what it was, and no one has ever been able to tell me; but it pierced my heart, and that was that.  My next conscious memory was the Dark Ladys rallying cry, and suddenly I remembered who I was, and how I had died; but not what I had done.  Its been You notice her eyes dart left and right as if seeking the word in the air, ...Difficult to adjust to this life.  I know many brothers and sisters of the church who lost their faith entirely, or destroyed themselves rather than carry on this way.  But the duty of a brother or sister of the Light is not just to dispense miracle healing to the body, but also to soothe the suffering, and give comfort to the afflicted.  The afflicting facing my people today is manifold, but once face of it is the inability of the world to accept our existence.  I understand; I barely accept it myself.  But if you permit me, I would be honored to be part of your operation, and what it stands for.

_Sister Tylia is a priestess of the Light, which means a certain authority to draw and manipulate the supernatural energies that come from the Light itself, constrained and produced according to certain clerical teachings; as well as a certain amount of authority over shadow magic that is intuited from the negative spaces in those teachings.  Shes highly knowledgeable on matters planar and historical, and a trained physician and surgeon to boot.  She is also Forsaken - an undead human operating on remnant, self-sustaining energies unlocked by the Traitor Arthas Menethil, and wrested from his control by the Dark Lady Sylvannas Windrunner.  This carries with it a variety of social troubles particularly with the Alliance, though these can be navigated with care.  Whats apparent to the keen minds in your party is that the sister herself is in a certain amount of denial, or atleast structured coping; her compulsive routine to make herself as presentable and to conceal the physical signs of her deadness speak of a level of shame that is perfectly understandable, if potentially disruptive to someone whose duties will not necessary afford them the hour and a half they need to prepare themselves for presentation._



*Spoiler: 10 - Schlep*
Show

*10. Schlep, Groundskeeper and Gardener (Murloc)*
Competent Groundskeeper, Gardener, Fish Farmer and Dockkeeper
Innocuous but popular amphibious mascot of Ratchet working class
Complication: Sharp As A Sack Of Fish
Costs 0.5 Staff Points

Schlep sits across from you - or rather, squats across from you on the seat, since his legs are not hinged in a way that anticipates sitting.  He is bright green with white belly scales, and reddish-yellow hands, raised fins, and eyes.  Its obvious that someone helped him with his written submission to you, since his big clumsy digits do not lend themselves to this detailed, small script.  It explains his origin story, such that it is.  Pearl divers from Ratchet found him alone, immersed in a reef further up the coast to the north.  His feet were encased in a block of concrete, and hands shackled to the same; a discrete execution method for air breathers, but apparently a cruel condemnation to starve or be picked off by an aquatic predator, for murlocs.  The divers fished him up, and worked out his story: the runt of his spawning, he had finagled a job on a vessel which, by context, seems to have been a Southsea pirate vessel, under a goblin captain named Shrapnel.  They had coerced the murloc into cooking for them, then interpreted that cooking as an attempt to poison them; and the inventive captain had devised this punishment.  Once back in Ratchet and set free, the murloc who been given no clan name, and was known as Fins to the pirates, made a name for himself tirelessly hauling by handcart goods to various construction sites around the booming colony.  Schlep is a goblin word for thankless pursuit of a necessary task; someone appended the name, and it stuck.  Ever since, the goblins of Ratchet have seen him as an icon of what it means to Go Legit; honest labor that demands recognition.  He is regularly invited to card games and allowed to win.  He has adopted what he considers the tribal garb of his new people - pants and suspenders - and is fascinated by hats, though forever unable to wear them correctly on account of lacking the distinct head-neck-body configuration they demand.

Mrglllglglrrrlglm, he offers conversationally, mrgmlgllgmg.  Grrglgmglglrr?  This seems to be an important question; but fortunately, when you do not answer, he gives a thoughtful whole body nod like your silence is the wisest and most profound answer he has ever heard.  He produces his prized possession - a magical, waterproof notebook and an enchanted carpenters pencil he can hold in his fist.  He scribbles laboriously on the first page, jaw opening to reveal the rows of piranha-frog teeth and to permit his huge tongue to poke out one side of his mouth.  He rips the page from the notepad, and slaps it down in front of you on the table.

MAKE PLANT FOR YOU

Immediately, he is scribbling again.  The letters are all big, capital, childlike; but discernible common all the same.  This note ends up on top of the other.

MAKE FISH FOR YOU

He seems to think this is a very attractive deal, shuffling where he squats, smiling (sort of?) at each of you as he pauses, giving you time to consider.  Time to bask in the potential gain of the deal.  Time to sweat.  And then, animated all at once, he scribbles a third note and slaps it down - the clincher.

MAKE GRASS FOR YOU

He folds up the notebook, and stuffs it and the pencil back into his overall; then steeples all six of his fingers in front of his big googly eyed face with machiavellian certainty.

_Schlep is about as lovable as a piranha frog man can be.  The Ratchet locals certainly seem to like him.  Youve seen some of the grounds he has tended, and theyre well maintained - pretty impressive honestly, in the savannah climate of the Barrens.  Perhaps he knows something about plants and watering and the precision interaction of those things that others dont?  But if he does, thats the only thing he knows - all the borrowed goblin mannerisms are stamped into a brain that must be as soft as wet clay._




Alright, here's the complete list of possible hires.  These are support personnel for your party, which means they will typically operate in the background and you can call upon their expertise as a resource; though they're not really meant to be pulled along with you as full NPC's.  If you have a good reason - like you're going into an warzone and decide this is the kind of special occasion that you might want to drag more folks along for - that's alright!  But if it becomes clear they're being drawn on a lot in that direct way, then we have to start looking at spending points to buy them as a minion.  And generally it's less fun when I'm rolling than when you're rolling!  You can bring them along to locations when you're on quests, but they're not mercenaries who are hired to come fight in instigated combats, typically.  If you have a Comms room in your guild base, you're all set up to be able to consult them wherever you are in the world, though!  We're being pretty loosy goosy with rules here, but this seemed to me like a fun way to go, so go ahead and have a read of the final cut (it's not substantially changed, but all the entries are filled out and linked with art); see if that changes your mind about any of them.  And natually, since Hand Ax isn't with us, Zachary is going to fall back into a background capacity - he's going to spend a lot of time off doing solo investigations about the cult, and the dragons.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> Just keep in mind that we're in a trading town where imports and exports is a really big industry. There's a bank with lots of shiny stuff to steal.  Probably a dozen or so merchant warehouses, tinkerer labs, and the like, all also likely targets.  And lets not forget the cargo of all the ships themselves, and the valuables 200 or some odd travelers may carelessly leave around in their rooms. We wouldn't be the only targets, and it just doesn't make any sense for anything to happen, unless it's by DM fiat.
> 
> Yeah, afraid we'll just have to disagree, because the way I see it, it is *low* risk, high reward. And hey, at least maybe we'll have a plot hook to follow up on?


Why would potential thieves go after these different institutions with more solid security systems and even Lawbringers closer to them than us (physically and politically), when we would also have expensive equipment but almost no staff or assests that can defend it (presuming we go with your preferred staff and base combo)? Why would the burning blade warlocks, run out of the place by our patroness, not directly target us particularly while we skimp on defense (again, assuming your preferred staff and base combo)?? Why would potential smugglers go to busy ports, instead of our undefended and inconspicuous bay with nearby expensive equipment? If nothing happens, ironically, _that_ would be DM fiat in our favour.

*Spoiler: fiat and other games*
Show

Which I'm fine with, btw. In the other story I'm in, the storyteller (Molan) has low balled me (not even talking about the times he's done it for our group) at least *twice* that I can see (who knows how many I've missed???) while still keeping things narratively fun and option rich (there's over 10 organisations you can interact with). If fiat happens, as is the loosey goosey way, it can make things more fun 100%.  :Small Big Grin: 


So said, I'm actually not philosophically bound to the security system. I simply believe it's very practical given the outlined threats (smugglers, warlorcks, thieves). But we're in a fantasy world with elves and magic so who knows if things like no defence and hot chocolate without marshmallows is not only tolerated, but acceptable.  :Small Tongue:  

If we're being lowballed, and you're right that there is so little threat that it's basically just a narrative issue, then, yeah, we should load up on as many installation assets that work with professional skills ASAP. Why not become power social players (which I am very open to) then? There would be so little downside that it's silly not to, I can agree.

But the only one that can really demystify it at that point is MrA himself. Is the world so benevolent we can ignore security systems entirely in our infancy? If the answer is yes, then there's no good reason for actual caution. If the answer is no, we would be pointlessly rolling dice, and a security system is wise. We're basically both right frankly; it just depends who's threat thermostat is closer to MrA's interpretation of the world.

Circles in circles, my dear WindStruck.  :Small Cool: 




> *Spoiler: Potential Guild Staff*
> Show
> 
> 
> Insert wonderful choices here.


My staff ideas have defo changed a bit.

I can't believe how much I love Schlep. I want to watch him make grass and cook him fish and mrgmlgllgmg. Nadia and Voxombis' complications are also aokay with me now that I see them in action. I'm happy and open to both now, with Nadia leading (but I'm concerned about safety, so none of you should be shocked). One should be protected for his good deed and the other deserves a hug she might never get. Are we allowed to get all staff eventually, or is there a cap for our operation we not know about? ("dragons swoop in and burn it all; everyone you didn't choose doesn't make it")

Plaids, WindStruck and I basically have similar ideas (we're all in a 3/4 agreement and even the 4th choices are overlapping) for characters. But I have to admit Feathersnow has the most socially savvy staff picks; we would find it really easy to navigate Ratchet with Schlep +and+ Nordrick right out the gate. Decisions, decisions.  :Small Confused: 

If WindStruck wants Aleeana chosen, then I'll reluctantly leave her on my pick list. If WindStruck is indifferent? Plaids list ftw / Nadia protest vote incoming!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Feathersnow

Honestly,  I wanted Schlep to help us farm supplies and Aglet for my own character development. 
My other preferences were more nebulous. Nodrick can also get us supplies and Voxombus was cheap and we had a spare half-point. 

That said- anyone who can cross a cult powerful enough to actively antagonize the Circle _and live_ must have something going for him.

----------


## WindStruck

> Why would potential thieves go after these different institutions with more solid security systems and even Lawbringers closer to them than us (physically and politically), when we would also have expensive equipment but almost no staff or assests that can defend it (presuming we go with your preferred staff and base combo)? Why would the burning blade warlocks, run out of the place by our patroness, not directly target us particularly while we skimp on defense (again, assuming your preferred staff and base combo)?? Why would potential smugglers go to busy ports, instead of our undefended and inconspicuous bay with nearby expensive equipment? If nothing happens, ironically, _that_ would be DM fiat in our favour.



I'm rather tired of this argument. MrAbdiel, would you mind stepping in and giving us your professional opinion on the matter?

Does what we have actually count as "expensive equipment", being both a lucrative target and far beyond what can't be easily replaced? 

And does anything JWL imagines happening have any actual basis in reality?

----------


## Feathersnow

I am not sure it would be helpful to put in Mor'Lag's opinion, and, as a player, I admit to being curious as to more information. 

But- Mor'Lag comes from a situation where burglary just doesn't happen. No one robs the powerful for fear of reprisal.   People would rob the powerless, but they typically have nothing unless they are vassals to someone powerful,  in which case they are basically powerful,  too.  Also, Ogres are bad at stealth, so they have very little occasion to worry about it being used against them in their own communities. Thus- the idea of hiring guards is one that is outside Mor'Lag's frames of reference.  

Also, they see themselves as the weakest and least important members of the party and won't interject beyond advancing their personal preferences,  the most important one, Schlep, seems pretty popular with the others.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I mean, I wouldn't have called it an argument; but you're both correct in that I've probably given insufficient information to know the repercussions for choosing or not choosing certain NPC's here.  So I'm happy to try to illuminate.

1. As for how realistic is it to expect an incident that would require security at the beginning of your operation, the answer is _low_.  I'll be rolling dice per arbitrary narrative increment of time you're away from the guild house (and I suppose while you're there).  There may be three or four such rolls per 'adventure', with a 5% chance for your base team to have to navigate some kind of security issue.  The bottom end of those issues is a local sneak trying to pilfer your Peacebloom.  The upper end, at the beginning of your time there, is something like a small group of thieves noticing people have moved into the empty house and take a crack at stealing from it.  So there's a quite low chance of incurring a low threat engagement early on.

2. That said, even such engagements are there to make the story more interesting.  With a very bad couple of rolls, some goons might descend on the tower while you're away.  If you've chosen Felix to be your chief of security, you'd come back and he'd be there with his arm in a cast and a black eye telling you how he fought them off but they got away with some stuff.  And if you have someone like Nodrick on staff, you'd have an easier time tracking them down and kicking their asses for it.  If you had Nadia on staff, you'd come home and she'd tell you that she whooped them and bowled them down the main street.  And if you had a defense system - say, a communion of Earth Elementals that Jakk'ari befriended that watch the place, they'd do a similar job.  You might reasonably expect that over time as you make more powerful enemies you'd be well served to progressively increase your investment in these defensive measures.  *But to explicitly answer the question about whether there is a substantial early threat that might need countering, the answer is no.*  There is a low chance of a low threat.  Altering that basic formula will change those likelihoods.  Taking in Voxombis adds some more enemies with incentives to mess with you.  Adding tough staff and security facilities increase your capacity to deflect those threats more easily.

3. None of these choices are going to throttle your basic character advancement options; though they are there to offer narrative justification for them.  For example. Mor'Lag is looking to understand the Fel better.  You might take on Aglet as a tutor for that.  Alternatively, you might prefer to say Marion is teaching her, accruing a debt of gratitude for later use in her own nefarious schemes beneficent purposes.  But, if it's decide that Marion wouldn't do that, or that her school of Fel wizardry doesn't have enough point of contact with the ogrish ways Mor'Lag is inheriting, I'm not gonna ban Mor'Lag from gaining powers.  I'll just be hoping that Mor'Lag RP's as frustrated in finding answers, craving fel artifacts, etc.  So Aglet is not a mandatory acquisition for that ambition, but does make narrative sense.

4. Over time, you'll get enough resources to hire all these folks if you indeed want them all.  Since I have no way to make you all replay the game choosing different characters for their dialogue options, I mean.

I am happy to answer more things.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> I mean, I wouldn't have called it an argument; but you're both correct in that I've probably given insufficient information to know the repercussions for choosing or not choosing certain NPC's here.  So I'm happy to try to illuminate.
> 
> 1. As for how realistic is it to expect an incident that would require security at the beginning of your operation, the answer is _low_.  I'll be rolling dice per arbitrary narrative increment of time you're away from the guild house (and I suppose while you're there).  There may be three or four such rolls per 'adventure', with a 5% chance for your base team to have to navigate some kind of security issue.  The bottom end of those issues is a local sneak trying to pilfer your Peacebloom.  The upper end, at the beginning of your time there, is something like a small group of thieves noticing people have moved into the empty house and take a crack at stealing from it.  So there's a quite low chance of incurring a low threat engagement early on.
> 
> 2. That said, even such engagements are there to make the story more interesting.  With a very bad couple of rolls, some goons might descend on the tower while you're away.  If you've chosen Felix to be your chief of security, you'd come back and he'd be there with his arm in a cast and a black eye telling you how he fought them off but they got away with some stuff.  And if you have someone like Nodrick on staff, you'd have an easier time tracking them down and kicking their asses for it.  If you had Nadia on staff, you'd come home and she'd tell you that she whooped them and bowled them down the main street.  And if you had a defense system - say, a communion of Earth Elementals that Jakk'ari befriended that watch the place, they'd do a similar job.  You might reasonably expect that over time as you make more powerful enemies you'd be well served to progressively increase your investment in these defensive measures.  *But to explicitly answer the question about whether there is a substantial early threat that might need countering, the answer is no.*  There is a low chance of a low threat.  Altering that basic formula will change those likelihoods.  Taking in Voxombis adds some more enemies with incentives to mess with you.  Adding tough staff and security facilities increase your capacity to deflect those threats more easily.
> 
> 3. None of these choices are going to throttle your basic character advancement options; though they are there to offer narrative justification for them.  For example. Mor'Lag is looking to understand the Fel better.  You might take on Aglet as a tutor for that.  Alternatively, you might prefer to say Marion is teaching her, accruing a debt of gratitude for later use in her own nefarious schemes beneficent purposes.  But, if it's decide that Marion wouldn't do that, or that her school of Fel wizardry doesn't have enough point of contact with the ogrish ways Mor'Lag is inheriting, I'm not gonna ban Mor'Lag from gaining powers.  I'll just be hoping that Mor'Lag RP's as frustrated in finding answers, craving fel artifacts, etc.  So Aglet is not a mandatory acquisition for that ambition, but does make narrative sense.
> 
> 4. Over time, you'll get enough resources to hire all these folks if you indeed want them all.  Since I have no way to make you all replay the game choosing different characters for their dialogue options, I mean.
> ...


Yeah, I didn't really see it as an argument (what kinda pleasant arguments do you have where a total stranger agrees with you multiple times?); I wasn't upset or anger at Windstruck or w/e. But I'd also rather not...argue over if we were arguing?  :Small Amused:  

The important point is that WS' threat level idea of the area was much closer to MrA's, so it's totally reasonable to go for...any base combo we want, really. As I mentioned above, (and on the previous page...) I'm actually pretty okay with us investing into the other stuff if it's safe. Which it is. So... let's do it?

 @*Windstruck*, now that the base thing is obvious and you're correct about the threat level, are you happy or indifferent to Aleeana getting chosen among our first choices? If indifferent, I'll change my vote. If she's a first round vote for you, I'll stick to my vote for her too. I basically want everyone to get at least one character in that's ideal for them sooner rather than later.

----------


## Feathersnow

To clarify-  Mor'Lag is actually more interested in the arcane than  the Fel. Her first power is counterspell, which is a Mage interrupt, and her second, the punch-dispell, has no direct analog.

Channeling fel is the easier discipline,  I would imagine,  at least to start with.  And she still failed.  If she now shows arcane aptitude, it is more likely that us what will grow.

----------


## WindStruck

I'd be happy to have Aleeana on the official roster.  However, even if she isn't, she could still share her room with Isaera. So she's still there, in a way!  I think, to be honest, it might be best to add Aleeana on later. As some of the other choices are very good mechanically or story-telling wise as well.

As an aside, even if we do not pick up Voxombis right away, I think simply trying to follow up on his story and quell that cult would be a worthwhile activity.  And it _could_ (maybe?) reduce his staff cost.

----------


## Plaids

*Spoiler: Previous candidate points*
Show

3. Seraphis Starshadow, Secretary and Majordomo:
Having someone else worry about payrolls, schedules, deeds, and the like is good to have. Also being a translator for languages he does not know is just what Jakk'ari wants.

9. Sister Tylia McBarret, Healer and Priestess (Forsaken Human):
Having representative of the light is important since that is one field of magic the group lacks. The group has fell, elemental, and arcane but not a representative of nature or the light. Given Jakka'ari's background as a shaman advisor he would value having as many magical domain perspectives Also having a healer is really useful.

2. Aglet Glyphtoggle, Magical Autodidact or 5. Nodrick Glitterthumb, Quartermaster and Requisition Expert (Goblin):
Having someone who knows the local higher ups in town, having a skilled haggler, and a quartermaster is good. But the group is already good at negotiating, some of his duties could be covered by Seraphis, and knowing locals can be covered by Schlep. Overall, Nodrick is a good choice but not an automatic inclusion.

It would be good to have some refined magical expertise and capability to study magic. Aglet would likely be most appreciated by Isaera, Marion, and likely Mor'Lag. Aglet would fill the role nicely if we wanted to expand our magical repertoire.
I think it depends on how well the party can study magical matters on their own in their downtime or not.

4. Felix Dunfield, Fighter of Demons:
The group is concerned with security and Felix could provide that if paired with a partner or trained further in fighting. Felix could also help fulfill the odd jobs around the guild if need be. Also, Jakk'ari is biased and wants to see him grow as an individual after questing with him.

10. Schlep, Groundskeeper and Gardener (Murloc) or provided Nodrick is Glitterthumb is hired:
Schlep is a possible interface to the local populace by being a kind of folk hero, he can garden herbs, and can manage a dock which is useful in a port town. Overall, a solid package.

Nodrick seems to be service specialist who would do a good job at keeping #3, #2, #9, and #5 from storming off due to abysmal work conditions. I think he could supplement security as well due to being a Tauren and not a Murloc. If someone with local connections is hired then Nodrick beats out Schelp. I think Schelp could keep do some housekeeping work to keep people happy but wouldn't be as good at it as Nodrick.

As for complications I think Jakk'ari would only be concerned about arrogance and a "that's not my job" attitude and would one of the more forgiving members of the party.


As for the others I think they are pretty good as well.
Aleeana Runescribe would be useful for some added magical prowess. Though not as experienced as Aglet the added ranger skills for scouting and hunting would provide extra materials, surveilance, and intelligence.

I discounted Sheila Grayfeather but animal training is really useful. Some guard dogs would help with security, messenger pigeons would be good for communication, pets for therapy, bees for finding landmines, mounts for transportation, and hunting companions for gathering materials would be very useful. Overall good material gathering, security and odd job utility.

Nadia Tarnadel is pretty much the security chief and would be the first person hired if security is the highest concern. Pretty simple.

I'm seeing material gathering, magic, security, local contacts and knowledge, organizational skills, and misc. utility emerging as the most prominent categories.
I'm still thinking who to select. Any idea on when I need to submit my final choices?

----------


## MrAbdiel

That's a good question.  Honestly, I just kind of threw the list out there with no plan to help generate a consensus, but I had no reason to expect that would happen.  You have atleast until we know BananaPhone's thoughts as well!  If we were all around the same table, we'd RP out the interviews and I'd let you chat IC amoung yourselves to pick your cantidates.  But since we're all just squinting through the radiation at our separate monitors, a more direct method of arriving at agreement is required.  So far, the landscape looks like:

Mor'Lag wants: Aglet, Voxombis, Nodrick, Schlep.
Mor'Lag does not want:  Sister Tylia.

Isaera wants: Aglet, Felix, Nodrick, Tylia, Schlep.

Jakk'ari wants: Aglet, Seraphis, Tylia, Voxombis, Schlep.

Emelia wants: Aglet, Seraphis, Felix, Tylia, Schlep.

Marion's preferences pending.

I've tried to everyone's current leanings from the last battery of posts, but if I've missed a strong inclination or disinclination, let me know and I'll edit this post.  Provided the above is accurate, unless Marion has a previously undescribed allergy to gnomes, *Aglet* looks like the first sure-thing, with *Schlep* mrgling behind.  There's a fair amount of interest in Tylia, but she's the only one that anyone in the party proper is likely to butt heads with.  And two heads are better than one.

With Aglet and Schlep secured, you have two "full" picks left and one "half" pick.  The half pick obviously is going to be Voxombis or Felix, but we'll wait for Marion's preferences before anything is presumed strongly.  The two "Full" picks seem likely to be out of Nodrick, Seraphis, or possibly Tylia with that big red asterisk over her head.  Aleeana and Nadia seem to be sliding towards the Next-Time shelf; with Sheila proving to be lowest priority so far.  No one wants mounts, then; I see how it is.  Fine.  FINE!  Pay for mounts out of your own XP then!  SEE IF I CARE.  But honestly, you gotta make cuts somewhere.  Unselected cantidates will still be _in Ratchet_; just not working for you!

Pending Marion's preferences and everyone's thumbs up or down for my summary, your support staff seems likely to be Aglet, Seraphis, Nodrick, Schlep, and someone with an X in their name.  Once Bananaphone gets a moment to post some thoughts, I'll do another roundup and we'll be just about ready to nail it down.

In the time between, I'm going to boot up the scene where the party reconvenes (theoretically) back at _Janene's._  I'll also boot up a scene in Ratchet for you JoyWonderLove, to solo a little and give the others an impression of your character.  When the Janene's stuff is done, I'll timeskip them ahead to show up in the Ratchet scene, which will be the first time you meet each other.

Edit: Clarification: I'll boot up those scenes about three hours from this edit!

----------


## BananaPhone

This is really a huge amount of content to process before posting lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I'll try not to add to it, then!  Happy to have you catching up, though!

----------


## JoyWonderLove

MrA summed up the staff choices nicely. Staff wise, the fourth choice is very 50/50 to me. Schlep is basically worth his own staff point to me; I don't see anyone _else_ volunteering to Make Grass for us. But is Schlep better than Nadia...? Plaids also opened my eyes to how useful Shelia really is (I can't be the only one that paused at that bee idea), but I wouldn't want her so much without a stable, so the dwarf is more a next round pick for me. A fancy horse sooner than later would be great (https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KfD0Xyc-rIU ) ! Practically speaking, with Seraphis skilled at guiding large numbers, it's better to have both The Adorables (Schlep/Felix) from the start. But I'm not in a practical mood, so......Schlep or Nadia me. Alternatively, now that I see people aren't as pro Tylia as I assumed they would be, I'm not above throwing Tylia's undead ass under the bus for Nadia to come aboard!  :Small Smile:  Hm? My bias from that ghost in the Gotham game is bleeding through here? Oh you.



_time for random musing a loud on warcraft professions_

*Spoiler*
Show

Cooking + Artificer + materials (...food) = fun utility. It works, I love it, awesome. Let's go!  :Small Big Grin: 

Expertise: Magic (understand, supervise & sell skill) + Artificer (make things with understanding & material) + materials (clothes, metal to make stuff) = eat, sleep & bath in subtly enchanted noble worthy gear. Alright!  :Small Big Grin: 

omg what if I took...both?!

Meanwhile, in the mind of JWL:

Enchantment skill: *looking miserably through the rainy window sill at all the exciting character points being thrown around inside* Hey, uh. You really liked me before! Can...can I come too?

MrAbdiel: Aw, he thinks he's people. 

JWL: *trying to shove four barely overlapping ideas into one PL 4 noble "paladin" and getting none of them; suitcase of choices explodes incoherently*

OKAY, GEE, GREAT. THANKS A TON, ENCHANTMENT. Here I had no clue what you did before, but you know what? _Now I do_. You're distracting! You don't do anything your big brother Expertise: Magic can't with his friend Artificer, and probably much less! Everything I read says putting points into Presence is stupid, and I'm _still going to do that rather than take you_. In fact? I DON'T CARE IF I CAN COOK; NO DINNER FOR YOU. 

Emilia: But. But what about...?

JWL: Yes, obviously, cocktails are fine.

Emilia:  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin:  



@*MrA*: 
*Spoiler: Professional choices, abusing the system*
Show

 I really like the professions you added so I absolutely want to bring it into the story. But Enchantment feels doomed to be the redheaded step child of the subsystem. As long as I can do full enchanting stuff with just Artificer + E: Magic, without accidentally abusing a loophole by not taking the Enchantment profession skill, I admit I might? So mostly this is a last call to make sure that's a non issue to you. If the Enchantment skill is actually  the third leg of the tripod that is also Expertise: Magic & Artificer, to show what a really difficult and rare skillset it is to do properly (which is fine; there have to be a lot more Cooks around than Enchanters), I can always go half and half between Enchantment & Cooking.  :Small Cool:

----------


## BananaPhone

In regards to staff....

Marions Thoughts...

*Spoiler*
Show

Aleeana Runescribe, Aspiring Farstrider - Possibly. (1 SP)

Aglet Glyphtoggle, Magical Autodidact - Skilled in engineering AND knowledgeable about demonology? Yes! (1SP)

Seraphis Starshadow, Secretary and Majordomo - Marion is slightly intimidated by the towering, amazonian night elves and their...alien ways. She's also heard some rumors of a few handsome, dashing human adventurers shacking up with them instead of their own kind...that sounds like competition. Apprehensive at best, but probably a yes with supervision (1 SP)

Felix Dunfield, Fighter of Demons - Finally, someone NORMAL. And a boy too! Yes. (0.5 SP)

Nodrick Glitterthumb, Quartermaster and Requisition - I'd sooner trust a dwarf to guard the beer. I don't want one of those lecherous, stunted little perverts roaming the halls with their creepy, grasping little hands. No.

Sheila Grayfeather, Stablemistress and Beast Trainer - A babbling dwarf only good for animals. No.

Nadia Tarnadel, Security Chief and Bodyguard (Human) - Trusting a female human with security in a continent of 6'6" muscular orcs? And a human that dislikes her own kind? No.

Voxombis Staggerhorn, Housekeeper and Butler (Tauren) - Well...there is the chance for burgers on Saturday. Maybe.

Sister Tylia McBarret, Healer and Priestess (Forsaken Human) - Kill it with fire. Now. No ifs, no buts, kill it now!

Schlep, Groundskeeper and Gardener (Murloc) - *Levelling in Elwynn, Westfall and Redridge garbling flashbacks* Kill it.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> In regards to staff....
> 
> Marions Thoughts...
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Aleeana Runescribe, Aspiring Farstrider - Possibly. (1 SP)
> 
> ...


Wow, ok, so. Look. Tinkering with demons is desperate and reckless, but not loving Schlep with all your heart is just downright evil. HOW WILL WE MAKE GRASS, MARION?! HMM? YOU THINK MOTHER NATURE JUST DOES THAT FOR FREE, HUH?

The nerve of some people.

----------


## BananaPhone

We could make grass by turning Schelp into fertilizer. 

He'd certainly be "grounds keeping" then. 

*Sinister chuckle*

----------


## WindStruck

Pretty ironic that the most culpable among us would be the most hostile towards peoples of different backgrounds...   :Small Amused:

----------


## BananaPhone

She's aristocratic mountain folk  :Small Tongue: . She's more indulgent toward the High/Blood elves and Gnomes because she's encountered and spent time with them during her studies at Dalaran with the Kirin Tor. 

She's...okayish with the Night Elf because of their alliance with the humans of Azeroth. 

But the rest? Can't trust'em. The Tauren at least could be turned into burgers for a year if he acts on any funny ideas.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> @*MrA*: 
> *Spoiler: Professional choices, abusing the system*
> Show
> 
>  I really like the professions you added so I absolutely want to bring it into the story. But Enchantment feels doomed to be the redheaded step child of the subsystem. As long as I can do full enchanting stuff with just Artificer + E: Magic, without accidentally abusing a loophole by not taking the Enchantment profession skill, I admit I might? So mostly this is a last call to make sure that's a non issue to you. If the Enchantment skill is actually  the third leg of the tripod that is also Expertise: Magic & Artificer, to show what a really difficult and rare skillset it is to do properly (which is fine; there have to be a lot more Cooks around than Enchanters), I can always go half and half between Enchantment & Cooking.


*Spoiler: Why are we whispering though*
Show

Well. It's a hard call.  I hadn't really thought about it specifically, but I've more or less peeled out the Artificer function from Expertise: Magic and plugged it into Enchanting and Alchemy.  are both ways of creating power effects.  They've functionally replaced Expertise: Magic as the skill attached to Artificer; which seems find to me, because magic is a way bigger part of this setting than others, so it makes sense that knowledge of it in its various forms is more costly.  Expertise: Magic governs your ability to understand and parse general magical principles, with a specialty in anything your character is particularly _about_ - in your case, holy magic.  If I don't demand Expertise: Enchanting in order to use it to do Artificery stuff, I'm sort of taxing the players who dumped points into Alchemy or Engineering without the benefit of the Expertise: Magic on top of it.

The mechanically sound choice here is to say "You can't use downtime to both cook and enchant anyway."  Wisdom there might be just to roleplay as being an enchanter with your powers and actions, but otherwise not taking the Enchanting skill.  Enchantments, strickly in WoW terms, are longer term effects anyway.  You could have a variable power that is just "Enchantments", limited by stuff you could have on armor and weapons.

Alternatively, you might embrace the "Bad at the magic side of the job" thing you were leaning into and just not take Expertise: Magic.  It's covered off pretty handily by others in the group anyway; and you could pick it up later as your character learns.  Those're the best paths forward I can see. 
 But I need to take some time to decide how I want to do those profession skills exactly.  So... Let me get back to you about that.


@everyone: Well, this has revealed to me that I might need to specifically delineate how Profession skills interact with Artificer.  Since I've been unclear, some folks have spent points directly into Expertise: Alchemy, pairing that with Artificer; while also having Expertise: Magic.  Strictly speaking, I probably owe Isaera some build points.  Plus, Marion's got Artificer mostly for making Soul Shards and things; which is probably not required since it's not really being used for Artificing...

So I confess, because I was very green to the system when we began this, the professions thing is a bit of a mess.  I'll do an audit, codify how we're going to use it, and then reimburse anyone who is "owed" points functionally, or help rejigger things to make it a bit smoother.  That's pending.  Work for sometime soon, for me.  But as it stands, I'm thinking that the Artificer advantage should require a specific skill like Alchemy, Enchanting or similar to produce usable doodads, since Expertise: Magic is already overloaded with power as a knowledge skill, and as the skill tied to Ritual Casting.  But no one's gonna lose points, I just need to think it all through.  Zzzz for now!

----------


## JoyWonderLove

Doesn't love Schlep...

Hires another warlo.....

Wants Felix over Nadi....!

*_urge to smite evil intensifies_*

*Spoiler*
Show

I'm slightly surprised you were for Aleeana, but I'm guessing that's more 'well, you're not worse than the rest'. Ironically even Windstruck isn't explicitly voting for her first round. This staff minigame is full of surprises.

----------


## Feathersnow

Everyone's choices make sense in character.  Mor'Lag generally thinks Marion is our leader, but finds her choices... perplexing.  They come from a completely different societies,  so this is inevitable. 

That said, Mor'Lag is willing to back most of her choices,  provided we be allowed to keep Schlep.  Not seeing his value is a bigger red flag than the racism or ostentatious humility relative to what an Ogre warlock would show I'm Marion's position.

----------


## WindStruck

Not really sure what's going on with "On the ridge over Ratchet..."

Is that someone talking to us?

Or is this just like some mysterious cutscene we don't interact with?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Not really sure what's going on with "On the ridge over Ratchet..."
> 
> Is that someone talking to us?
> 
> Or is this just like some mysterious cutscene we don't interact with?


Sorry, no; I mentioned it earlier, but its a scene I started up to get Joys character a little airtime before you show up.

----------


## WindStruck

Oh, right!   Thanks for that reminder.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> *Spoiler: Why are we whispering though*
> Show
> 
> Well. It's a hard call.  I hadn't really thought about it specifically, but I've more or less peeled out the Artificer function from Expertise: Magic and plugged it into Enchanting and Alchemy.  are both ways of creating power effects.  They've functionally replaced Expertise: Magic as the skill attached to Artificer; which seems find to me, because magic is a way bigger part of this setting than others, so it makes sense that knowledge of it in its various forms is more costly.  Expertise: Magic governs your ability to understand and parse general magical principles, with a specialty in anything your character is particularly _about_ - in your case, holy magic.  If I don't demand Expertise: Enchanting in order to use it to do Artificery stuff, I'm sort of taxing the players who dumped points into Alchemy or Engineering without the benefit of the Expertise: Magic on top of it.
> 
> The mechanically sound choice here is to say "You can't use downtime to both cook and enchant anyway."  Wisdom there might be just to roleplay as being an enchanter with your powers and actions, but otherwise not taking the Enchanting skill.  Enchantments, strickly in WoW terms, are longer term effects anyway.  You could have a variable power that is just "Enchantments", limited by stuff you could have on armor and weapons.
> 
> Alternatively, you might embrace the "Bad at the magic side of the job" thing you were leaning into and just not take Expertise: Magic.  It's covered off pretty handily by others in the group anyway; and you could pick it up later as your character learns.  Those're the best paths forward I can see. 
>  But I need to take some time to decide how I want to do those profession skills exactly.  So... Let me get back to you about that.
> ...


This is perfect and clearly shows me where I wasn't getting it (Enchanting being its own independent thing outside of E: Magic was probably among the biggest points). Thanks!

*Spoiler: psst, we are whispering bcuz*
Show

 
sometimes that's what friends do :3

 




> Everyone's choices make sense in character.  Mor'Lag generally thinks Marion is our leader, but finds her choices... perplexing.  They come from a completely different societies,  so this is inevitable.


Weirdly my original voting was concerned with getting everyone someone fancy that fit them (Alget for MorLag and Marion is the obvious 'I defo don't want you' choice). But now that I can see enough support for Alget that he's in and you're easily getting your training/development if you want anyway....I will now betray you and withdraw that vote for Alget because he's still making it in regardless. Just as planned (except not at all)! :D (Plaids, BP, and you all voted for Alget; he's safe even without me). 

@*Plaids*: Who can I vote bribe encourage you with to make Nadia and/or Aleeana a thing? Unfortunately, my vote for Seraphis is probably staying put anyway....and I know she's kinda maybe your first choice, so I'm not very good at this. BUT there has to be a #2 or #3 you like that we can collude  agree on? 

Is Tylia safe on your list, or are you open to Sparta kicking her off for more Nadia and/or Aleeana action? 

Time to sleep (few hours ago) good night all.

----------


## BananaPhone

I am so tempted to have Marion recite a summary of her childhood in response to Jarkkai's request.

----------


## Plaids

I'm now leaning towards different candidates after hearing some of the arguments and posts from other players and the added interviews. 

New preferences:
*Felix and Voxombis*: Felix has proven himself in battle and Voxombis's druid experience would be highly valued by Jakk'ari and a nine-foot butler sounds like a potential bodyguard.

*Nodrick* or Seraphis: I am currently leaning more towards Nodrick now. I think local connections and auction house experience will be good enough for the managerial needs the guild will have. My current list is lacking materials-oriented staff. But materials can be bought in market or at the auction house. I am currently valuing the local connections of Nodrick over the combat prowess of Seraphis and both seem to be good schedulers and bookkeepers.

*Aleeana* or Shiela: If it's just skills I think Sheila has the edge. Sheila seems like a really good all-rounder, but reconnaissance, magic, and hunting is a good selection too. If Isaera is dead set on having her sister come along Jakk'ari would be swayed and give the edge to Aleeana. Having family watch your back is important to the troll.

*Aglet* or Tylia: If Jakk'ari was the only PC then Tylia would have the edge. Having some divine magic knowledge would be valued above added arcane and fell knowledge. But the party really wants Aglet so he seems to be a shoe in.

The staff now seem to be a mix of restless youths and older mentor figures. I'm liking the theming here.

@JoyWonderLove: I'll vote for Aleana if a vote for Seraphis or Tylia is changed to Nodrick. I would prefer not to have Seraphis and Seraphis overlap but maybe if the party is super successful a greater need for managerial skills will arise requiring both.
As for the relative maturity/stage of life of the party members this is the order that I have in my mind.
Jakk'ari > Zachary > Mor'Lag >= Marion > Isaera. I don't know anything about Emelia yet.

----------


## MrAbdiel

@Marion!  Sorry I should have tagged it into the post. The party's not at that Ratchet scene yet; it's a little intro doohickey for JWL, and I'll fold you all in to it later.  But feel free to chuck that text in a spoiler tag because you can use it verbatim later when you get shown the house.

----------


## BananaPhone

Ahh, gotcha, my mistake, sorry.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

_in a shocking turn of events, plaids is no longer keen on the crowd favourite schlep, and seems completely indifferent to his former bff seraphis! but he also dropkicked the healer right out the ring like it was kafebe. how will jwl respond now?_

New votes! Final answer.

1. Aleeana (information is the first step towards winning any conflict, so a scout is crucial in the near future, and hunting skills boost our self sufficiency notably. anyone intent on helping fix Lordaeron someday should also be fast tracked. and absolutely no other reason beyond that my deception score is 5 I routine check that 15 there you can't know more the end)

2. edit-_Seraphis!_ (Nadia will never make it if I'm the only one for her, and she's around town to mentor at least. Meanwhile Seraphis has multiple languages, outstanding management so can easily handle a 5+ NPC team, and the rare night elf group probably seen attacking up north helps her credentials. )

3. Nordrick (boring but very, very, very practical; if Plaids is happier this way, let's go)

4. Schlep/Felix/The Adorables (Schlep is the most practical for groundskeeping, and gives us solid appeal with lower class locals, while Nordrick obviously has higher connections; they work better together than you might believe. & I like Schlep)

(Felix is the closest thing to an alliance soldier we have, he has noted loyalty and in his traumatized state he would benefit from Aleeana's company & a Nadia mentor; there's a lot of symmetry there).

Honorable mentions: 

Nadia (closest thing to a mentor for us current melee types; she's to me what Alget is to MorLag, and the certainty of security is a noticeable bonus, especially if we really go with Staggerhorn/the hunted former druid with no magic and Nordrick/the Pacifist combo)

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sorry guys; busy life and keeping up on other games I'm involved in.  I'll respond either tomorrow or, more likely, on the weekend; and I'll do a neatening audit of the trade skills and a round up of everyone's final preferences about staff.  Thanks again for being a part of this madness.

----------


## Feathersnow

Made up a story that remixed some biblical themes with an Ogre twist.  Hope you like it

----------


## MrAbdiel

Haha; I always was fascinated by the book of JoBo.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Okay, I figured it out!  I know how I'm gonna do Professions.  Here it is.

*Spoiler: Professions/Expertise: Magic changes!*
Show

*House Rules: Profession Skills*

The profession skills are of two kinds - crafting, and gathering.

*Crafting:* Blacksmithing, Jewelcrafting, Engineering, Leatherworking, Enchanting, Alchemy, Inscription, Tailoring.
*Gathering:* Mining, Skinning, Herbalism, Fishing.

These professions have all the normal professional uses you would expect.  You can apply your expertise to projects related to those skills in most conceivably roleplaying ways - offering to repair someones armor, to make a herbal remedy for a fever, to enchant someones gloves to make them more useful for some dextrous task.

Mechanically however, the Crafting skills can also be used in conjunction with the Artificer or Inventor advantage to create limited use items that are employed in the game as Powers.

Inventor maps directly to Engineering, so thats a special case.  In this game, the Technology skill is replaced by the skill Expertise: Engineering.  It functions in all respects like the Technology skill, including pairing with Inventor to make gadgets.

But Magic plays a much bigger role in Azeroth than in a conventional hero game; so theres a little more functionality packed into Expertise: Magic than may be ideal.  So were peeling the Artificer advantage off the Expertise: Magic skill.

*Expertise: Magic Changes*

Expertise: Magic measures your familiarity with general magical principles that are common across all magical sub-types, as well as personal proficiency in one of them.  This discipline is chosen when you invest points in the skill.  So, Jaina Proudmoore has _Expertise: Magic (Arcane)_.  If she uses the Ritualist advantage, she is considered to be using Arcane magic to perform that ritual.  An effort to disrupt Arcane magic would interfere with such a ritual, whereas desecrating the area to interfere with Holy magic would not.  A character can take Expertise: Magic more than once with different specialties if they want; but there's a reason that mortals tend to master only one kind of magic - it becomes costly to maintain such a breadth of scholarship.

In addition to this basic functionality of the skill, a character with atleast 5 points in Expertise: Magic gains the _Ultimate Effort_ advantage, keyed to rolling that skill in its specialty.  Jaina can roll her full Expertise: Magic (Arcane) to diagnose the magical problem with a malfunctioning Shamans totem because its all magic - but she cant use Ultimate Effort to gain a 20 on that roll, like she could if she was inspecting a malfunctioning arcane portal.

*Artificer Changes*

The _Artificer_ advantage is now keyed to a specific crafting profession - _Artificer (Alchemist)_ or_ Artificer (Blacksmith)_, for example - instead of to _Expertise: Magic_; and that crafting profession's relevant skill replaces _Expertise: Magic_ in all cases involving the _Artificer_ advantage.  A character can take the Artificer advantage multiple times with different specialities, if you really want!  In retrospect, this seems excessive.  If you really want to spend the skillpoints to become a functional producer of doodads in more ways than one, I don't need to tax you more than once.  Therefore: _Artificer_ now permits to you craft items with any crafting profession skill, instead of with Expertise: Magic.



So, what that means for the individual characters as they stand.  *Everyone (Including Emelia) is getting 4 additional PP.  It can be spent on skills, and advantages related to skills.  Here's my audit.*

_Mor'Lag
Mor'Lag's sheet has 6 skill points in Expertise: Magic and 1 in equipment, but I seem to recall we talked about not worrying with that equipment point; so I'll assume we're dealing with 8 skill points in Expertise: Magic, plus Artificer.

Mor'Lag's Expertise: Magic 8 becomes Expertise: Alchemy 8.  Artificer becomes [B]Artificer (Alchemist)[/B].  

Given Mor'Lag's present development, it might be worth dropping those 4 PP directly into Expertise: Magic (Arcane), to give it a skill value of 8.

Jakk'ari
Jakk'ari actually needs no changes; but I might recommend sinking those 4 PP directly into Expertise: Magic (Shamanic) 8.


Zachary
Zac's Artificer becomes Artificer (Alchemist).  And that's it. So he has 4pp to throw wherever he likes, theoretically; though they'll remain floating points incase Hand Ax some day returns to claim his destiny.


Marion

Marion's Technology skill becomes Expertise: Engineering.  Inventor remains unchanged.  And Marion's 8 skill points in Expertise: Magic become Expertise: Magic (Fel).

Marion is a tricky one, since one of her flaws involves making Soul Shards with Artificer.  So what happens here is up to you, Bananaphone.  If you want to be able to make evil magical doodads, wands, and whatnots in addition to your engineering, then drop those PP into Expertise: Enchanting 8 which your intelligence will bump up to 10, change Artificer to [B]Artificer (Enchanting)[/B] and you're golden.  If you really only took Artificer for the soulshard thing, then I'm willing to refund the 1PP you spend on Artificer , and you can throw that on top of the 4PP you have now available to spend on skillythings.  I'll permit you to manufacture Soul Shards with your Expertise: Magic (Fel) skill as if you had Artificer, but since they only serve a purpose as ammunition for your heavier spells, I won't tax you the actual Advantage.


Isaera
Isaera's Expertise: Magic becomes Expertise: Magic (Arcane), and Artificer becomes Artificer (Alchemist).  Since she already possesses Expertise: Alchemy as a separate, purchased skill, then those 4 PP can go into any skill related investment she likes._



Hope that satisfies; and answers your dilemma also, JWL.

----------


## MrAbdiel

And as for staff members, the lastest data seems to suggest that...

Mor'lag wants: *Aglet*, *Schlep*, deference to Marion.
Mor'lag does not want: *Tylia*

Marion wants: *Aglet*, *Aleeana*, *Seraphis*, *Felix*, *Voxombis*.
Marion does not want: *Nodrick*,  *Shiela*, *Nadia*, *Tylia*, *Schlep*

Jakk'ari wants: *Aleeana*, *Aglet*, *Nodrick*, *Felix* and *Voxombis*.
Jakk'ari does not want: No one.

Isaera wants: *Aglet*, *Nodrick*, *Tylia*, *Felix*, *Schlep*.
Isaera does not want: No one.

Emilia wants: *Aleeana*, *Seraphis*, *Nodrick*, *Felix*, and *Schlep*.
Emilia does not want: No one.

#
For
Against

1. Aleeana
3
0

2. Aglet
4
0

3. Seraphis
2
0

4. Felix
4
0

5. Nodrick
3
1

6. Sheila
0
1

7. Nadia
0
1

8. Voxombis
2
0

9. Tylia
1
2

10. Schlep
3
1



Aglet and Felix are in right away, with four preferences each and no objection votes.  Aleeana sneaks in with three preferences, against others who also have objections.  There remains 1 staff slot and 1 half staff slot.  The half looks like it's going to Schlep, who is popular enough to overcome Marion's protest vote.

What remains is a final staff role, which is realistically between Nodrick (3-1) and Seraphis (2-0).  I resolved the same numerical split in favor of Schlep over Voxombis before, counting positive votes as weighier than negative and negatives mostly as tiebreakers.  However, at this point, we must get diplomatic.  Marion has had to concede Schlep,  which has appeased Mor'Lag enough to throw support behind her remaining preferences; and the presence of Schlep overcomes some of the "local cache" concerns folks were otherwise weighting on Nodrick.  I think the decision the party might come to here is to go with Seraphis, since she is less bothersome to Marion than having a Goblin running the register, and it offsets the Schlep concession.  Not to mention that Zachary, who abstains, nonetheless is obviously suspicious of the goblin.

That would make the initial round of hiring *Aleeana, Aglet, Seraphis, Felix, and Schlep* - All alliance or neutral races, plus, Schlep, who sort of doesn't count.  Everyone gets at least 3 of the folks they wanted (except Mor'Lag, who gets 2, which is 100% for the undemanding ogress.)  If there's no wild objections to this final combination, we'll lock that down as the canonical outcome of the 3 hour negotiation that we will later abstractly reference as having happened IC.

----------


## BananaPhone

If Schelp ever waves up at Marion through the window...

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## WindStruck

I really don't understand what you did with the professions,  but if you're saying it works out to Isaera having 4 extra PP to spend, then I think I'd just put all of that into 8 ranks of crafting: enchanting, since I think I was going for that anyway, but for some reason thought expertise: magic would cover that.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I really don't understand what you did with the professions,  but if you're saying it works out to Isaera having 4 extra PP to spend, then I think I'd just put all of that into 8 ranks of crafting: enchanting, since I think I was going for that anyway, but for some reason thought expertise: magic would cover that.


There was a discrepancy with the way people built their characters.  Some characters were using Expertise: Magic as their Alchemy skill; others, like Isaera, bought it separately.  After thinking about it, I prefer _in this setting_ for the profession skills to enable the use of Artificer, but not to be tied to Expertise: Magic which is already extremely valuable in such a magic heavy setting.

Basically, I want to decouple the profession skills from Expertise: Magic.  Since Expertise: Magic was being used to simulate alchemy, enchanting, knowledge of the arcane, knowledge of the fel,  etc etc, it was feeling like a bit of an omnitool to me.  I didn't know you were going for enchanting, so that spend works if you want to be able to create temporary powers with two separate skills to do so (which is mechanically sub-optimal in some ways, but flavourfully cool.)  It'd require you to pick up the Artificer advantage a second time, though.  Once for Alchemy, once, for Enchanting.

Actually, buying the skills is probably enough of a tax for that.  I think I'll redact the specification on Artificer, so it's just the one advantage again, since it's really just an on-off switch and not powerful in itself.

TLDR, taking 8 points in Expertise: Enchanting with those extra points is perfectly fine.

----------


## BananaPhone

I missed your explanation about professions. I'll use Expertise (Magic - Fel) to make soul shards, and spend the 5 PP on something else. (most likely skills and some advantages)

Most likely increases in Expertise (Business) among others.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> I really don't understand what you did with the professions,  but if you're saying it works out to Isaera having 4 extra PP to spend, then I think I'd just put all of that into 8 ranks of crafting: enchanting, since I think I was going for that anyway, but for some reason thought expertise: magic would cover that.


Enchantment buddies.  :Small Big Grin:  Maybe. I wrote Enchantment heavily into my background, but MrA kinda made the point that leaning into appearing more mundane is a thing too. Which is a good point. Anyway.




> Okay, I figured it out!  I know how I'm gonna do Professions.  Here it is.
> 
> *Spoiler: Professions/Expertise: Magic changes!*
> Show
> 
> *House Rules: Profession Skills*
> 
> The profession skills are of two kinds - crafting, and gathering.
> 
> ...


It's....so. Beautiful! ;_; Really comprehensive, but explained well, too. Great stuff!

a) But even the silky soft, dainty napkin that is Inscription _wonderfully_ now being a thing...struggles to whip away all the tears if Cooking is really no more. Was that a minor oversight and it still exists, or are my secret magical cocktails for +10 Drunkness and dreams to rarely Make Fish for Schlep truly lost forever (mundane cooking is for NPCs that don't splash around giggling in pools of free character points)? 

(or I can stop being an ungrateful brat and admit I love practically all of these changes that are incredibly pro fun, and leave the surprisingly skilled Enchanting Emilia as she is. whichever.)

b) Also.....you said the extra four PP/CPs are for skills and related advantages. Are those purely for Profession skills (like it's very much implied) or can we actually get away with dabbling elsewhere (like Investigation, or Intimidation, or)? I'm guessing the answer is Professional Skills Only, and my eyes are lightly glued on Inscription/Cooking/Enchantment anyway, so no big deal either way. Just wanna know so I'm not left curious. Your players are basically winning regardless. Free points!  :Small Big Grin: 

c) Finally, because yay free stuff and you flatly know more about the setting than me and I'm sorry I keep asking questions.....the others were given free languages .I think? If that's true, what languages fit Emilia? She's spent her life mostly in Stormwind and Lordaeron, around fancy people, church goers, and soldiers...




> If Schelp ever waves up at Marion through the window...
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show


Whenever Marion is remotely mean to Schlep around Emilia

*Spoiler*
Show


dont worry she's just having a bad day its fine ssssh

----------


## MrAbdiel

Missing cooking was an oversight on my part its still good; you can spend the extra pp on any skills or advantages you like not just professions, and Emilia knows Common and Orcish. She probably knows sone neither linguistic forms covered by her knowledge of holy magic theory, but thats bundled in that expertise.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> Missing cooking was an oversight on my part its still good; you can spend the extra pp on any skills or advantages you like not just professions, and Emilia knows Common and Orcish. She probably knows sone neither linguistic forms covered by her knowledge of holy magic theory, but thats bundled in that expertise.


Cooking, awesome, ty! 
4 CP, spiffy, excellent! 

But Orcish?!  :Small Eek:  
Orcish...?  :Small Confused:  _Orcish_.  :Small Amused:  

I'mma hunt some warlocks with that, MrA.  :Small Big Grin: 

Maybe the alliance realized after the third war there's bigger issues than the horde, and when Emilia finally got home from Lordaeron, Stormwind was like "no seriously we have to talk to those savages somebody learn". So that was an unofficial part of her therapy.

Either way, I probably need to bother Seraphis at some point to improve that.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, no - the alliance is still very worried about the orcs!  But the Argent Dawn teaches Orcish to common speakers and common to Orcish speakers, so they can all understand the various levels of patois different members of the org speak.  And so you can be just this kind of diplomat!

The other characters are going to get Orcish for free if they don't have it, too; Aglet tutoring them so they can understand atleast basic communication with the 'other side'. :)

----------


## BananaPhone

> Oh, no - the alliance is still very worried about the orcs!  But the Argent Dawn teaches Orcish to common speakers and common to Orcish speakers, so they can all understand the various levels of patois different members of the org speak.  And so you can be just this kind of diplomat!
> 
> The other characters are going to get Orcish for free if they don't have it, too; Aglet tutoring them so they can understand atleast basic communication with the 'other side'. :)



Given the amount of orcish in demonology texts, it does kind of make sense for Marion to know it. 

By the way Mr GM, did we get 6 or 8 total PP's at the end of the first adventure?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Given the amount of orcish in demonology texts, it does kind of make sense for Marion to know it. 
> 
> By the way Mr GM, did we get 6 or 8 total PP's at the end of the first adventure?


8.    Two after the raptors, two after Brackenwall, four after Stonemaul. :)

----------


## BananaPhone

Sweet! My 5 pp expenditures are thus:


*Spoiler*
Show

1 Technology  (Now +10)
2 Expertise (Business)  (Now +10)
1 Persuasion   (Now +8)
1 Advantage (Benefit - Wealth) (Now Benefit (Wealth 3 - Millionaire))

----------


## MrAbdiel

Cool!  Cool.  Mostly cool.

I might require you to hold off on the last one.  That's a direction I'm keen to see Marion advance in but, frankly, it's more liquidity than I want to have to allow for in the game right now!  You need to spend a little while as reasonably impoverished heroes, even if you intend to ride the ye olde dogecoin to the moon at the earliest opportunity!

----------


## BananaPhone

Ahh, no worries. Was Benefit (Wealth 2 - Independently Wealthy) fine?

----------


## MrAbdiel

2s alright!  2 is you have the wealth to splash around for some things, but if you rely on it to solve many problems its gonna strain you.  Im happy with 2 for now!

----------


## JoyWonderLove

I think this might be the first obvious test about if I keep inscription or if I'm better of enchanting. There's a lot of obvious martial stuff enchanting lends itself to, but inscription seems more subtle? If I go the Inscription route and already chose Artificer, can I claim to do a...

*randomly scrolls through Warcraft website*

...

Um, a paladin "glyph pillar of light" ( https://www.wowhead.com/item=104108/...illar-of-light ) & continue my investigation? Or do I need a lot more downtime for that?

*Edit*-- the tunnel is much darker than I expected, and going down blind helps no one, & even if the glyph was quick it won't last long? I'd probably get hit with penalty modifiers even with its light so......I really am a lot better off waiting for help this time. Gonna need a fire elemental from a certain someone or torch.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bigger update tomorrow.  I'll likely merge the party into the Ratchet scene, leaving the Janene's scene open if anyone wants to offer last thoughts before vaulting over the timeskip!

----------


## BananaPhone

> 2s alright!  2 is you have the wealth to splash around for some things, but if you rely on it to solve many problems its gonna strain you.  Im happy with 2 for now!


It also means I have 1 spare PP, hmmm, what to do with it. 

Might save it for now.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sorry friends; I left it too late again and now I'm blasted with tiredness.  Tomorrow!

----------


## JoyWonderLove

I completely misjudged how far away the party was / how much time I had (that's what I get for not wanting to metagame too much by only glancing others' posts, and then assuming blindly everyone was already in the same city) left to play with. I should have asked the groundskeeper a few more questions or asked to go into town, but Hindsight is an advantage I didn't spend CPs on. 

Oh well ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I completely misjudged how far away the party was / how much time I had (that's what I get for not wanting to metagame too much by only glancing others' posts, and then assuming blindly everyone was already in the same city) left to play with. I should have asked the groundskeeper a few more questions or asked to go into town, but Hindsight is an advantage I didn't spend CPs on. 
> 
> Oh well ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Sorry for being unclear in that regard - I just figure it's going to be better if Emelia only precedes the rest of the crew to Ratchet by a little while.  She's had a little while to scope out the town, and probably has a footlocker with her stuff already carted up here, waiting by the tower.  In fact, the time you've had to scope out the town is the basis for your Well Informed advantage here, honestly!

I have edited in stuff for you in the last post!

----------


## BananaPhone

Posting tomorrow.

----------


## WindStruck

I've really been procrastinating as well..  but NO MORE!   :Small Furious: 

Haha, I'm sorry about this.   MrAbdiel, you put so much effort and heart into your posts.  It's just downright rude to keep you waiting...

----------


## MrAbdiel

Its alright!  I do my fair share of it.  As long as its life, or indecision, or simple procrastination thats the culprit, Im happy.  As long as its not interest in the game drying up!  Once weve got the party together Ill do a little bit of a settling in time skip and then introduce some prompts for your party to consider following up.  Thatll be a little easier to act on, than such an open scene anyway. :)

----------


## WindStruck

Great!  Since you're here..    do you think Isaera would have enough time to brew up a seasickness potion or two in the week we have before departing for Ratchet?

Erm, that is. An anti-seasickness potion?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Absolutely.  Seems like the kind of thing shed do, and plan for.

----------


## WindStruck

Okay, nice!   :Small Smile: 

Also, I just thought of something else.  Since Aleeana has been selected for our staff, and I assume she will be coming along the boat ride as well...

Well, I'm assuming stuff happens, like the crew flirt with her too, but to be fair I could narrate her acting any number of ways.  She feels like your character (being a NPC and all) more than mine, even though she is related to my PC, but I still wanted your input. I feel like I wouldn't have a clear idea of how she reacts to many situations.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Okay, nice!  
> 
> Also, I just thought of something else.  Since Aleeana has been selected for our staff, and I assume she will be coming along the boat ride as well...
> 
> Well, I'm assuming stuff happens, like the crew flirt with her too, but to be fair I could narrate her acting any number of ways.  She feels like your character (being a NPC and all) more than mine, even though she is related to my PC, but I still wanted your input. I feel like I wouldn't have a clear idea of how she reacts to many situations.


Im happy to retrodescribe her actions on the boat!  I just forgot. I think I have a pretty good grasp on her personality at this point, but if you had some of own, few free to imply them in your post and Ill flesh them out when I get to mine.  TLDR go for it, I can swim!

----------


## WindStruck

I decided I'd go ham with a silly idea for Isaera.  Did not write any reactions or actions for Aleeana too   (even if I did the post is still _so lengthy_)  but yeah, feel free to tack on some stuff after?

Honestly, I feel like if you tried to edit more in now, it'll be lost in the other sea of text.

Post is incoming in 3.. 2.. 1...   er..   when I do one more pass of proofreading.   :Small Smile:

----------


## BananaPhone

Posting tonight. Scouts honour. Sorry, I've been so distracted recently >_<.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I decided I'd go ham with a silly idea for Isaera.  Did not write any reactions or actions for Aleeana too   (even if I did the post is still _so lengthy_)  but yeah, feel free to tack on some stuff after?
> 
> Honestly, I feel like if you tried to edit more in now, it'll be lost in the other sea of text.
> 
> Post is incoming in 3.. 2.. 1...   er..   when I do one more pass of proofreading.


Ahaha, excellent.  I'd been aware we hadn't had a scene were Isaera wasn't able to showcase her _gorgeous magical show-off_ aspect since the very introduction, so I'm pleased the ridiculous cruise has provided just such an opportunity.  And now she'll have to make her debut in Ratchet doing a swimsuit runway walk down the main street.  This is excellent; and I am further encouraged in my decision to unilaterally declare that skimpy clothing is present in Azeroth because of elven fashion, and not just because World of Warcraft has been a nexus of canonical fantasy cheesecake art style forever.




> Posting tonight. Scouts honour. Sorry, I've been so distracted recently >_<.


Worry thee not, noble player; for just as you have endured my tardiness in posting, so I shall endure yours.  :D  Looking forward to reading it.

----------


## Plaids

Since Isaera didn't have many opportunities to show off or be theatrical I was going to roleplay Jakk'ari becoming trustful and respecting of Isaera as a mature adult who grew up due facing conflict and danger. But it looks like that will have to be put on hold. I think there's strength in remaining light hearted in spite of hardship instead of dour and mistrustful. I like the post and how theatrical and dramatic Isaera is. What does Aleana think of Isaera's display? Does she roll her eyes, join her, or do something else?

----------


## WindStruck

I think how far Isaera has to go may depend on if other people got tired of her antics and decided to move her luggage further off the pier and into town.

And yes, no idea how Aleeana or Marion would be acting as well.  I could probably see it going either way at this point...

----------


## Plaids

Hopefully Marion and Aleana can help out Isaera. Jakk'ari doesn't know what the big deal is, and he has to get directions to the keep. 
Aleana might take advantage of the situation, but Marion probably won't. Probably.

----------


## BananaPhone

Unless I'm reading something wrong, Isaera needs clothes because her luggage was off-loaded early or some such? Apologies if I misinterpret, my brain has been mush recently.

----------


## WindStruck

> Unless I'm reading something wrong, Isaera needs clothes because her luggage was off-loaded early or some such? Apologies if I misinterpret, my brain has been mush recently.


I mean I think that's somewhat true?  But in all honesty, I don't think the luggage could have gone far.  It's probably still on the pier or something in Ratchet, unless someone decided to purposefully move it.

edit: there may be further confusion because some certain people have added in actions of other characters which are not their own, and which may have in fact not happened at all.

----------


## BananaPhone

Hah but that is the general problem she has atm? A lack of fresh clothes? Just confirming.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Gonna post tonight; should be enough to unite the main group and its new member, enough to lay out the ground for some first impressions!  Also, dont worry too much about Isaeras dilemma - Aleeana has her back.  Maybe.

----------


## Plaids

If Isaera is going to go through town almost naked Jakk'ari is going to do so as well in a show of misguided solidarity while trying to help an uncomfortable party member out.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> If Isaera is going to go through town almost naked Jakk'ari is going to do so as well in a show of misguided solidarity while trying to help an uncomfortable party member out.


That will not be necessary!  But the sentiment is appreciated by me, your audience, all the same. :)

----------


## WindStruck

> Hah but that is the general problem she has atm? A lack of fresh clothes? Just confirming.


The problem is Isaera's clothes are in her bags/luggages/boxes.  And those were already offloaded from the ship without her realizing.

Well I'm glad it made an entertaining turn of events. And a hunky elf pirate??  Too bad he's already going out to sea!   :Small Tongue:

----------


## MrAbdiel

> The problem is Isaera's clothes are in her bags/luggages/boxes.  And those were already offloaded from the ship without her realizing.
> 
> Well I'm glad it made an entertaining turn of events. And a hunky elf pirate??  Too bad he's already going out to sea!


Alas! This is the life of a mysterious and rugged man of adventure.  Perhaps Isaera will see Captain Smoulderabs again.  Who can say?

----------


## BananaPhone

I know what it's like to be lusted after by multiple women that gaze upon me IRL, so if you need any RP tips Mr GM do not hesitate to ask for I will happily share them.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I know what it's like to be lusted after by multiple women that gaze upon me IRL, so if you need any RP tips Mr GM do not hesitate to ask for I will happily share them.


I will make special note of your great wisdom!

----------


## JoyWonderLove

I can't tell, are _all_ the elves hyper attractive generally from human POV, or are elves _in Rachet_ basically like actors in Hollywood --- they have to have a ton of skill and looks just to get by? Isaera, Smoulderabs, Aleeana....that other elf guy that rode the warcraft completely original do not steal not-chocobo? Balandar? They're all described as dreamy on some level.  

*Spoiler*
Show

a certain other elf that i don't think made it on the boat also seems very fun and fitting, boo bring her back MrAbdiel


Not that I'm complaining when I'm not exactly helping to subvert anything. Mostly curious.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I can't tell, are _all_ the elves hyper attractive generally from human POV, or are elves _in Rachet_ basically like actors in Hollywood --- they have to have a ton of skill and looks just to get by? Isaera, Smoulderabs, Aleeana....that other elf guy that rode the warcraft completely original do not steal not-chocobo? Balandar? They're all described as dreamy on some level.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				a certain other elf that i don't think made it on the boat also seems very fun and fitting, boo bring her back MrAbdiel
> 			
> ...


Firstly...




> ...the warcraft completely original do not steal not-chocobo?


Real life has no do-not-steal!





> I can't tell, are _all_ the elves hyper attractive generally from human POV, or are elves _in Rachet_ basically like actors in Hollywood --- they have to have a ton of skill and looks just to get by?


Well, there's obviously a bunch of different takes on elves in different fantasy genres.  In Warcraft, there's no specific piece of lore I've seen that says they are blessed with supernatural beautiful for some reason.  One could make the arguement that the extreme elf eyebrows in Warcraft are an interesting departure from the classical beauty standard we've come to expect from elves.  But it _is_ an elven trope that they are beautiful, and I like that trope.  When Tolkien write his elves, they were explicitly superior to mankind in most ways because they were closer to divinity, and one of those ways was beauty.  And he stuck with the trope you've invoked, too - the idea that evil and ugliness are inherently linked, as are good and beauty.  I like that trope too.  It's a fairy tale trope at its most grounded level for our culture - wart nosed witches, chisel jawed princes - and it makes sense in a fairy tale world because that's the kind of law that reigns there.  Fantasy is only cousin to fairy tale, so it makes a little less sense; but that only means you can set an interesting standard to be subverted by the distressingly beautiful succubus, or the rough-faced, scarred and yes, ugly defender of goodness, which almost bridges the gap from fantasy to gothic - _Some must become ugly to protect the good from ugliness._  Fantasy's such a great genre not because it's free of tropes, but because it's a churning jambalaya of them, free to compete and devour each other and rise again in a bastard language of writing shorthand we all instinctively know and therefore can be compelled by.

None of that answers your question.  In _my_ World of Warcraft, there exists both a sense of absolute beauty and a relative one.  Even a Tauren who spends any time with elves will come to regard them as fantastically beautiful people, even if that beauty may not intersect with his own species-centred sense of what makes a person beautiful.  He's unlikely to come away scratching his head and thinking "I don't know what all the fuss is about, they don't even have horns or fur???"  He'll get it, just as folks can recognize beauty in a gender to which they are not attracted.  Elves occupy a very high slot on that absolute sense of beauty that everyone can recognize, and also that's where their own relative sense of beauty exists, so their whole culture and affect is saturated with recognition of it.

As for why... Well, I'm inclined to say it has to do something with magic.  Elves in WoW have a very specific relationship with magic - they _require_ it dietarilly, and that diet of magic causes progessive physiological changes to the elves who partake in it.  The mystical arcane energies of Elune were infused in the Well of Eternity, which is the fond of creation for the ancient highborne night elves (apparently, changing them from Dark Trolls into the first elves).  It is implied that this was a miraculous act of creation, not just a sippo-chango thing; but the point is that night elves are what happens physiologically to elves who are infused with Elune's arcane energies.  When the Well of Eternity was destroyed, Elune gave her children Moon Wells as an effective substitute.  When the schism split the high elves off from the night elves, they found a new source of magical infusion in the _Sunwell_, and so we know High Elves are a permutation of elves caused by that infusion.  You can apply that on and on with the later elf variants, too; but the point is that the nature of elves is that their magical diet keeps them physically conformed to certain aesthetic ideals associate with the origins of that magic.  _So that's why._




> a certain other elf that i don't think made it on the boat also seems very fun and fitting, boo bring her back MrAbdiel


The portal mage from the opening scene?

----------


## WindStruck

It would be a lot easier if you just blamed me for putting the Very Attractive trait on Isaera.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## MrAbdiel

FINE it's all your fault! :D

Honestly, I feel like the baseline for elves is taking Attractive; and an elf without Attractive is very uncommonly disfigured or fascinatingly plain.  Very Attractive is still top shelf.

And I guess if you want to be as attractive on the elf scale as humans with Very Attractive are to each other, then.. You'd need a custom power that boosted your Persuasion, Deception and Intimidation skills only in situations where attractive applies.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

All that was so thorough it answered questions to my questions.  :Small Amused:  I was even wondering about LotRs stuff but you highlighted that as well. I never actually read the books, though. Watched the films (they're like fantasy titanic; enjoyable if you can get into how long they are) and tried to read the first book. That attempt didn't go so great....he's very detailed in mentioning family relationships, but it's easy to turn a blind eye to it when you consider Tolkien is the grandfather of the fantasy genre (unless I'm wrong). Legolas wouldn't exist without him! 

We might never have had the quintessential hottie elf or this conversation without LoTR.  




> The portal mage from the opening scene?


There was a portal mage? I mean oh yeah....the portal mage. 100% that elf and not.....one of the much more recent elf characters....defo. You'd have to be silly to like one of them.... 




> Real life has no do-not-steal!


...

i don't even know how to feel about this right now 

how is that a thing




> And I guess if you want to be as attractive on the elf scale as humans with Very Attractive are to each other, then.. You'd need a custom power that boosted your Persuasion, Deception and Intimidation skills only in situations where attractive applies.


It's amazing how much customization you can pull off in this system. How much would Flirt: the Superpower, cost? Also in terms of graffitiing the walls adding defenses to potentially make our tower or walls more resilient, would that be an Enchantment thing or an Inscription thing (or both, or neither)? I understand those would likely be one-scene only options that could be prepared only in downtime anyway (if they're an option at all), but in case we have dragons or demons or w/e breathing/bearing down us in the future, it might make sense to have flame resistant device/dispel-o-matic on standby. I'd rather have a fire hydrant and not need it sorta situation.

----------


## Plaids

The elven sailor is reminding me of the pirate romance subgenre. I don't expect a genre shift but the thought of the story becoming a romance is amusing. I'm expecting the elven sailor to be a demon hunter adversary more than a potential love interest or party ally.

I would also like to progress the scene and unite the party sooner than later. So Jakk'ari is trying to find out why Isaera isn't coming out of the ship.
*Spoiler: Pirate fiction Ex.*
Show

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lmao, Jakkari got that big vacation dad energy.  I want to give Isaera a chance to react to the doins.  Ill probably shuffle the scene together tomorrow, and any reaction to the earlier scene can be back posted as normal.

JWL, Ill give you an answer re: inscriptions for better living when I get home and can eyeball some rules.

----------


## Plaids

> Lmao, Jakkari got that big vacation dad energy.
> 
> JWL, Ill give you an answer re: inscriptions for better living when I get home and can eyeball some rules.


It kind of clicked for me just how old Jakk'ari is to the rest of group once I remembered Marion is 19 years old and none of the other party active party members have children.
So, I think Jakk'ari being a little curmudgeonly makes sense and will be fun to roleplay.

----------


## MrAbdiel

It's true, he is the 'old man' of the group, archetypically.  Obviously Isaera is physically older than him; but youth in long lived fantasy races in settings like Warcraft develop along a maturity track that does not necessarily correspond to age (because to be strongly relatable characters they must be fundamentally _human_ as narrative creatures); and Windstruck has been playing Isaera - if I'm reading it all right - as a very _young_ woman who is carrying an outsized amount of maturity for her family's sake, but has not integrated it into who she is sort of... emotionally.  You know, because her whole world was smashed to pieces and she had to go from _little sister_ to _grown woman supporting the family_ in a very short time.  Indeed, if we get to play long enough, integrating that maturity and 'growing up' will make part of Isaera's (and Marion's, and Emelia's) story a coming-of-age one.  I like this game we have going _a lot_ because all the characters are pretty clear and distinct to me, and you've all been rather _cool_ with accepting the way I take two scoops of liberty with your backstory blank spaces.

Also, with Mor'Lag, Emelia, Isaera and Marion being the main cast with Jakk'ari, with Zachary becoming an arm's length NPC, he's also the only masculine figure in the group.  Gonna need a man-troll cave to invite his friends from Brackenwall to come gamble with him.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

Oh a cave that's GREAT we can put some nice frilly defense inscriptions here and some big bright enchantments over there and do you really need this big ugly rock shaped like an earth spirit---? You know what don't worry I already rolled it into the sea y/w!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## BananaPhone

Posting tonight.

----------


## Plaids

Jakk'ari: That was a custom Therazane statue Emilia. That's like dropping a bust of Admiral Proudmoore into Orgrimmar. We need to get it back before Stormwind is consumed by the ocean.

Neptulon the elemental lord of the ocean would likely be most displeased with an image of a rival entering his domain.
*Spoiler: Therazane and Neptulon*
Show

----------


## WindStruck

Okay, well we do have an expertise history.  And also, Isaeara happens to be an elf. Uh.. let's see.

(1d20+8)[*25*]





> I'm sure one could fill many librams with the list of things you are not aware of, human.


*Spoiler: meme*
Show




I love Aleeana even more now!    :Small Tongue:

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Okay, well we do have an expertise history.  And also, Isaeara happens to be an elf. Uh.. let's see.
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler: meme*
> Show
> ...


If you dont sass the humans, they grow up thinking theyre not so ridiculous.  That wouldnt do! :)

Also I love that MorLag is bewildered and disgusted by the idea of altruism.  Not the possibility that would be hypocritical, but the altruism itself.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> If you dont sass the humans, they grow up thinking theyre not so ridiculous.  That wouldnt do! :)
> 
> Also I love that MorLag is bewildered and disgusted by the idea of altruism.  Not the possibility that would be hypocritical, but the altruism itself.


1st, I blame my recent post on you saying elves are canonically supposed to be stunning, far above normal human expectations.

2nd, MorLag is honestly the most confusing to me OOC - the desires are probably straight forward, but the few posts I catch here and there are like trying to pull together an ogre sized puzzle after hiding half the pieces. 

You literally made me understand with your above post. It's like totally different cultures (which is the point of the Opal so....)

3rd, should I post my 3-week-plan here, or in the IC? I have most of it written and think I have to do a long and short version. 

I'm striving to poke every PC at least once, because guild, but also have independent actions, because I have my own life MOM. Give everyone a taste of Putting Up With Emilia for 3 whole weeks.  :Small Amused:  (nah it won't be that bad. Maybe)




> *Spoiler: meme*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Aleeana even more now!


I couldn't say i-know-u-are-but-what-am-i, even if it's better than what I wrote. Such is life of the sassed!

----------


## Feathersnow

Mor'Lag was inspired by unpleasant philosophers I don't necessarily agree with IRL, but can't claim to fully understand,  either.  Most notably, Nietzche.  I have to give credit to the show _Andromeda_  for modeling it. 

Strength is a the cardinal virtue, followed by tenacity.  Her culture exalts animals as moral exemplars.  The Ogres never surrender and seek only to further their own goals, followed by the goals of their clan.  They acknowledge authority only by blood- either in kinship or the fear of its shedding.   Honor, to them,  is just a gloss to cover thus fact, and they disdain the orcs for actually making a virtue of it.

Mor's hatred of magic is a huge cultural departure, a mental illness by the standards of her people, and trying to become a mage represents healing.

That said- Mor'Lag is not evil, merely aggressively neutral, in DnD terms.  She has no malice or sadism in her, just a total lack of sympathy.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> 1st, I blame my recent post on you saying elves are canonically supposed to be stunning, far above normal human expectations.


Hahah!  Excellent.  This moment will feed the furnace of Isaera's self image for days to come, I expect.  Also - was it a typo to all her miss "Runescape", or just a floundering vis-à-vis the stunlock?

Hold off on the 3 week plan, I'll throw open the floor to that soon.  Giving the other Chars a chance to respond IC their impressions of Emilia, and then onwards we go!

----------


## WindStruck

Runescape would be a humorous slip of the tongue I'll deal with properly.   :Small Tongue: 

But as far as I am aware, Isaera's eyes are still blue.

----------


## Plaids

I like how Emelia mispronounced Iseara's last name due to her being flustered. Even with the mnemonic exercises she got her last name wrong which is a nice detail. 
Given Emelia's view of Schlep, her sarcasm with Aleana, and her upbringing I think the group is getting a highborn lady who could rival Marion. 

As for Emelia's questions to Jakk'ari I don't think shamanism and the light have any fundamental conflicts but hopefully Mr.Abdiel or a wiki search will find something. The first piece of the garden will be requested shortly.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I have gone back and retconned the letter Emilia got so it now says 'Runescape' referring to Isaera's family, because it was likely a typo on JWL's part, and it's funny to me that she spent all this time memorizing names and had been given a bum steer.

Shamanism and the light do not have any _true_ conflicts.  But both tend to form the spiritual core of the societies that adopt them, pushing out reference to the other.  Which is to say, having two practitioners together under one roof, using different disciplines, isn't a mechanical problem; just a philosophical one.  And, basically, the understanding that humans and the other alliance races have of shamanism is quite weak, since they have so little of it in their own ranks presently.  The Wildhammer and Darkiron shamans are presently estranged from the Bronzebeard dwarves; the Draenei haven't shown up yet; and the Kul'Tiran wavespeakers are shuttered off from the world, wounded at a national level by the betrayal of Jaina Proudmoore at the battle of Theramore.

Likewise, the Horde races don't much understand paladins.  They understand the light as a powersource accessed through intermediary powers and tools - troll priests drawing it through light afilliated Loa spirits, and forsaken priests through the same rituals they had in life.  But Paladins are almost a different breed because they manifest their powers with the same physicality and instinct paired to their learned wisdom that one might expect of a shaman.  And while Forsaken are able to remain priests though it pains them to do so, no Forsaken so far has been able to channel blessings and seals like a paladin does.  This bifurcates paladins and shamans on either side of the faction wall, but the power of the elements, which come from Azeroth's own physical-spiritual corpus and the elemental realms connected therein, and the Light which comes from one of the great external planes devoted entirely _to_ the Light, are not inherently hostile to each other.  Indeed, they're natural allies - though this is not something the world of Azeroth will grasp until the restoration of the Sunwell and the arrival of the Draenei, in the conventional timeline.  In this timeline?

Who knows?

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> I like how Emelia mispronounced Iseara's last name due to her being flustered. Even with the mnemonic exercises she got her last name wrong which is a nice detail. 
> Given Emelia's view of Schlep, her sarcasm with Aleana, and her upbringing I think the group is getting a highborn lady who could rival Marion. 
> 
> As for Emelia's questions to Jakk'ari I don't think shamanism and the light have any fundamental conflicts but hopefully Mr.Abdiel or a wiki search will find something. The first piece of the garden will be requested shortly.


I was thinking about Marion a lot; getting along or not, and was concerned it'd be a bad mix initially. But the more I think, the more obvious they either find each other good company, or are almost indifferent. The goals are different, but not in any real conflict, and as a Warlock with no discernible taint there's no immediate issue to be concerned with. Also they have a kind of noble etiquette in their back pocket and similar ish personality traits, flaws aside. I would be surprised if any large issues come up that aren't frankly felt by everyone.  :Small Amused: 

Love that you answered my garden question and gave a wise shamany answer about avoiding potential conflict. Not sure I appreciate what it fully means, but I like it.  :Small Big Grin: 

Also MrAbdiel may or may not have totally 100% said in a PM he could have deleted and forgotten  by now that you should maybe consider introducing me to the NPCs in your story! Chief Diplomat and Liaison and all hat. But it's a pretty daunting thing, tbh, doing all that, so I feel maybe we should find a fair way to go about it. Like say, idk ....go in alphabetic order of race? Or maybe....alphabetic order of names? That could work too.

Or maybe we should just go for opposites. Like, you know, paladins are so melee, and we already have Aleeana for arrows, so maybe get more mages? Really there's so many ways to do this. You're the expert here I'm just throwing out impartial unbiased non self interested ideas here.  :Small Smile: 




> I have gone back and retconned the letter Emilia got so it now says 'Runescape' referring to Isaera's family, because it was likely a typo on JWL's part, and it's funny to me that she spent all this time memorizing names and had been given a bum steer.
> 
> Shamanism and the light do not have any _true_ conflicts.  But both tend to form the spiritual core of the societies that adopt them, pushing out reference to the other.  Which is to say, having two practitioners together under one roof, using different disciplines, isn't a mechanical problem; just a philosophical one.  And, basically, the understanding that humans and the other alliance races have of shamanism is quite weak, since they have so little of it in their own ranks presently.


no means no to letter retcon plz :<

Play on (this time)!

Also, I like how you actually understand all this to the point where I no longer feel lost OOC as well. It's strangely reassuring. 




> Runescape would be a humorous slip of the tongue I'll deal with properly.  
> 
> But as far as I am aware, Isaera's eyes are still blue.


This really feels like it must be half sister territory even if I know it isn't because magic. Gonna ask questions IC later on because it's pretty obvious. 

But blue is blue so whoops. Sorry.  :Small Eek:  




> Mor'Lag was inspired by unpleasant philosophers I don't necessarily agree with IRL, but can't claim to fully understand,  either.  Most notably, Nietzche.  I have to give credit to the show _Andromeda_  for modeling it. 
> 
> Strength is a the cardinal virtue, followed by tenacity.  Her culture exalts animals as moral exemplars.  The Ogres never surrender and seek only to further their own goals, followed by the goals of their clan.  They acknowledge authority only by blood- either in kinship or the fear of its shedding.   Honor, to them,  is just a gloss to cover thus fact, and they disdain the orcs for actually making a virtue of it.
> 
> Mor's hatred of magic is a huge cultural departure, a mental illness by the standards of her people, and trying to become a mage represents healing.


That's a clear and crisp breakdown I would have struggled to get through my glancing alone, so tyvm! Never read Nietzche and probably never will? He sounds very.....hardcore? But he was supposed to have a really constrained and difficult life so it's no wonder I feel differently.

One of those things.

What's compelled you to look him up? Academic or personal interest or?




> That said- Mor'Lag is not evil, merely aggressively neutral, in DnD terms.  She has no malice or sadism in her, just a total lack of sympathy.


Neutral Warlike is _best_ Warlike, Feathersnow. #impartial 




> Hahah!  Excellent.  This moment will feed the furnace of Isaera's self image for days to come, I expect.  Also - was it a typo to all her miss "Runescape", or just a floundering vis-à-vis the stunlock?
> 
> Hold off on the 3 week plan, I'll throw open the floor to that soon.  Giving the other Chars a chance to respond IC their impressions of Emilia, and then onwards we go!


Let's all pretend it was intentional and not just a pleasant mistake due to late night writing. :>

That said, like the PM request, no saving face here with retcon plz. I like the option to retcon, but I'm comfy playing from where the ball landed (this time, anyway....)

Holding off on the 3 week plan. With WindStruck and Plaids replies in, should I wait a bit more for BP? It would be helpful to have a warlocks expertise but no big deal if Marion is distracted. Maybe. It's not great if she's away but we might have to make due.

----------


## Feathersnow

> What's compelled you to look him up? Academic or personal interest or?


I got a grab bag of random knowledge in my BLS in English, especially since most of the RPG players at the college were in Philosophy. 

Nietzche really maps better than any other Philosophy I know to the actions of Ogres as portrayed in the lore, assuming one doesn't just view them as Stupid Evil.

  So I retro-applied what I knew when fleshing out Mor'Lag.  The SWEU Sith were also an ingredient.  But the single biggest factor was the Nietzchean civilization from Andromeda, which was based notes from Gene Roddenberry from when he considered making a Space Opera, but before he decided on making a new Trek series

----------


## WindStruck

I think MrAbdiel and I could confirm that Aleeana and Isaera are actual sisters, not half sisters.

And I don't think there's anything wrong with some extra postings.  Especially seeing as we're in a conversation here.  Do you normally, consistently talk with like 5 other people at once and backtrack to subjects that were brought up minutes ago by someone else because you were already in the middle of trying to understand someone else without having their speech drown out? Probably not...

So in short, I think you should feel welcome to respond to roleplaying.  Just as long as the parties involved don't get _excessively_ too far ahead of everyone else.

----------


## BananaPhone

Posting today.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I think MrAbdiel and I could confirm that Aleeana and Isaera are actual sisters, not half sisters.
> 
> And I don't think there's anything wrong with some extra postings.  Especially seeing as we're in a conversation here.  Do you normally, consistently talk with like 5 other people at once and backtrack to subjects that were brought up minutes ago by someone else because you were already in the middle of trying to understand someone else without having their speech drown out? Probably not...
> 
> So in short, I think you should feel welcome to respond to roleplaying.  Just as long as the parties involved don't get _excessively_ too far ahead of everyone else.





> Posting today.


Woo hoo!  I love posts.

Re: Aleeana, yep!  Full sister.  All Isaeras siblings are full.  Theres also the cousins, about which we have seen less.

As for NPCs, JWL, dont you worry; youll get more than you know what to do with!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ahahaha

Marion: I hope this light-happy frootloop doesnt mistake me for one of those -crazy- warlocks.  Harrumph.

Also Marion: *Glides from the dark while a fearful soprano choir croons their baleful elegy* The burning blade are FOOLS who know nothing of TRUE power.  Rest assured that -they- are no threat. Muahaha..

----------


## WindStruck

> Ahahaha
> 
> Marion: I hope this light-happy frootloop doesnt mistake me for one of those -crazy- warlocks.  Harrumph.
> 
> Also Marion: *Glides from the dark while a fearful soprano choir croons their baleful elegy* The burning blade are FOOLS who know nothing of TRUE power.  Rest assured that -they- are no threat. Muahaha..


Yeah, pretty much..

----------


## BananaPhone

> Ahahaha
> 
> Marion: I hope this light-happy frootloop doesnt mistake me for one of those -crazy- warlocks.  Harrumph.
> 
> Also Marion: *Glides from the dark while a fearful soprano choir croons their baleful elegy* The burning blade are FOOLS who know nothing of TRUE power.  Rest assured that -they- are no threat. Muahaha..




*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Feathersnow

This subtext is completely lost on Mor'Lag.  They are like "taking my bags to my room!  //We have bags and a room, things are looking up"

----------


## MrAbdiel

MorLag knows what they want.  Thats an ogress who has it sorted out.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> I got a grab bag of random knowledge in my BLS in English, especially since most of the RPG players at the college were in Philosophy. 
> 
> Nietzche really maps better than any other Philosophy I know to the actions of Ogres as portrayed in the lore, assuming one doesn't just view them as Stupid Evil.
> 
>   So I retro-applied what I knew when fleshing out Mor'Lag.  The SWEU Sith were also an ingredient.  But the single biggest factor was the Nietzchean civilization from Andromeda, which was based notes from Gene Roddenberry from when he considered making a Space Opera, but before he decided on making a new Trek series


...
....
.....

...hi. I want 2 play a paladin in training? she's not super great at any of it but has a temper tho! also her family is very frowny at her rn 

(But I never would have guessed that Philosophy students would be the most into face to face RPG stuff. I would have guessed drama or even English literature types would love it more.)




> Ahahaha
> 
> Marion: I hope this light-happy frootloop doesnt mistake me for one of those -crazy- warlocks.  Harrumph.
> 
> Also Marion: *Glides from the dark while a fearful soprano choir croons their baleful elegy* The burning blade are FOOLS who know nothing of TRUE power.  Rest assured that -they- are no threat. Muahaha..


I read this a few days ago.... literally laughed out loud. Went to work. Forgot about it totally. Then came here and laughed even more. 

Marion truly is love.




> Re: Aleeana, yep!  Full sister.  All Isaeras siblings are full.  *Theres also the cousins*, about which we have seen less.
> 
> As for NPCs, JWL, dont you worry; youll get more than you know what to do with!


omg I feel like everyone else is so.....+obsessed+....with the cousins. Like, MrAbdiel is talking about them here out of the blue with no prompting from anyone at all especially not me. And Isaera was talking to one earlier in story maybe. Even Plaids, too! Wow this peer pressure is so intense what choice do I have? Oh well!

(might need to befriend Aleeana after all to get the inside track...huh)

----------


## Feathersnow

Lol.  I tend to over analyze stuf...

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> Lol.  I tend to over analyze stuf...


Nah, it means you actually think and care about what's in your life, which is plainly a good thing normally. Frankly I liked that you had multiple inspirations that you pulled together into one unique idea. Meanwhile for some of us, I SWING A SWORD AND ISAERA HAZ PRETTY DRESS! -insert deception 15 routine check here-

:P

----------


## Plaids

What does the inside of the old burning blade headquarters look like? 
And did Marion dye her hair when she was on the run? The pictures used earlier in the campaign had a woman with dark brown or black hair. Or maybe she saw something terrifying recently and her hair lost some melanin?

----------


## MrAbdiel

I'll describe the stuff now that the initial conversation has run its course.  For a few days I've thought "I'll move the scene along now", but then people are just straight up RP'ing and I'm not getting in the way of that.

Everyone can one one additional character point, for running with the RP!

EDIT: Or rather, I'll describe that in my next post, coming soon TM.  I had covid for a bit, and now life is attempting some unrelated spinning kicks, but nothing that should keep me from devoting time to a good scene in the next day or two.

----------


## BananaPhone

Yikes, I hope you get better soon!

----------


## Plaids

Take your time and take care of yourself. I hope you get better soon.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> The tower is three levels. It is a Medium sized building - a smallish magetower, or a small vertical warehouse, depending on one's cynicism. In has several empty rooms on each floor; enough that all 6 characters can have a small room to themself (bed, and perhaps another two or three pieces of furniture.) This is Living Space for the PC's, but not for any NPCs you pick up, who will have to pitch tents in the yard, or else rent rooms in town and walk up to the guild hall each day until you build to accommodate them. There's a secret escape tunnel that leads from a hatch in the lowest floor , down a hundred yards of rope ladder, and then west south-east-east about two hundred yards through a lightless passage to a secret dock in a sea cave at the base of the cliff just south of ratchet proper. There's a crummy little wooden jetty there, enough to cast a fishing line from on relaxing evenings, and the cave has a high enough ceiling that a small sailship with a collapsable mast could row out to sea.
> 
> Aside from that, the deal you're getting gives you enough clout to have 3 BP worth of additional alterations done to the building. Obviously applicable ones are fair game (training room, infirmary, etc). Anachronistic ones I can be persuaded toward if you have an idea how it could work (Communication centre as a room dedicated to homing pigeons, racks of two-way magical communication stones, crackly gnomish radio, or what have you, for example.) Some just don't work, either at all or for now (Secret can't apply because this is a known installation. Dimensional Portal can't apply because creating a Dark Portal requires the massacre of thousands of Draenei and a demon-born madness. Teleport Lock can't apply yet because you'd need to be a little more in with the Kirin Tor for them to approve and set up a teleport circle in your guild hall.) Anything not on the list that makes sense can obviously be negotiated!


I posted! Thanks for your patience, guys.  Above is a reminder of what I pitched to you guys when I first mentioned the tower.  I believe *Alchemy Lab, Library* and *Garden* were the three most sought after picks, once home defense was considered covered with your staffers.  Does that still hold?  Any objections? Last chance. :)

----------


## JoyWonderLove

Welcome back.  :Small Smile:  

I'm content with those three. It makes things homey and relaxed and gives us more self reliance. 

altho idk tbh if the elf-2-sass ratio isn't entirely too high rn I feel like we should watch that closely

@MrAbdiel: Also what does inscription do? Enchantment was always the original idea and cooking (driiiiiinks!!!) is neat. But I'm unclear what inscription actually does. It's like Writing + you can do with special ink? So, super literacy? What am I even looking at here?

----------


## BananaPhone

Omg, I'm so sorry Plaids I never responded to you. I saw the thread and forgot >_<.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Where enchantment impresses magical spells into items by infusing them with raw magical protomatter (mana crystals and powders), and Alchemy produces magical outcomes by harnessing the inherent magic certain herbs and elements, Inscription produces magical effects by using those herbs and elements to manufacture special inks which, when paired with certain calligraphic techniques, produces magical boons as potent or useful as a direct enchantment or magical potion might be.  It's the language of written magic, enhanced by special inks and skillful scripting.  It's how scrolls are made, for example; as well as magical text one might fasten to their armor with a seal, or have etched directly into their armor.

In the game, Inscription differed from Enchantment because Enchantment focused on improving magic items you equipped, and Inscription focused on modifying or improving your class abilities.  In this RP representation of that world, things get a little spongier - your character's effectiveness comes almost entirely from their skills, and not from the gear bonuses they've accrued.

So you might think of it like this - inscribers trap magic in text.  You could use it in downtime to make magic scrolls of healing, which, when torn, activated their healing effect on the tearer; you might scribe a token of binding and then try to slap it on the forehead of an enraged ghost, simulating the use of an affliction power.  You might take out a bottle of golden ink before a battle, and write a blessing down the side of your blade to bless it.  Stuff like that!

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Omg, I'm so sorry Plaids I never responded to you. I saw the thread and forgot >_<.


Feel free to pop it into your next post, time-warp style!

*Spoiler: I got you covered*
Show

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> Omg, I'm so sorry Plaids I never responded to you. I saw the thread and forgot >_<.


But can I get in last second rudeness to make any answer of yours given to Plaids more justified/impressive? That's the real question (not really but).




> Where enchantment impresses magical spells into items by infusing them with raw magical protomatter (mana crystals and powders), and Alchemy produces magical outcomes by harnessing the inherent magic certain herbs and elements, Inscription produces magical effects by using those herbs and elements to manufacture special inks which, when paired with certain calligraphic techniques, produces magical boons as potent or useful as a direct enchantment or magical potion might be.  It's the language of written magic, enhanced by special inks and skillful scripting.  It's how scrolls are made, for example; as well as magical text one might fasten to their armor with a seal, or have etched directly into their armor.
> 
> In the game, Inscription differed from Enchantment because Enchantment focused on improving magic items you equipped, and Inscription focused on modifying or improving your class abilities.  In this RP representation of that world, things get a little spongier - your character's effectiveness comes almost entirely from their skills, and not from the gear bonuses they've accrued.
> 
> So you might think of it like this - inscribers trap magic in text.  You could use it in downtime to make magic scrolls of healing, which, when torn, activated their healing effect on the tearer; you might scribe a token of binding and then try to slap it on the forehead of an enraged ghost, simulating the use of an affliction power.  You might take out a bottle of golden ink before a battle, and write a blessing down the side of your blade to bless it.  Stuff like that!


That demystifies it much more and makes it sound fun. At this point most professions sound pretty good and largely equal, so kudos. But I have one "final" genuine question, about Abilities and Powers.

Like how some Powers require a skills check (if a player chooses the right flaw) and is cheaper for it, is there an Abilities check equivalent? I think the answer is 'not really' but it pays to ask once in a while.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I dont think so.  But since you add your corresponding ability to your skill, its more or less the same.  You could just call it a strength check and add your strength with no skill, for example.  Is that what youre looking for?

----------


## Plaids

> Quote Originally Posted by BananaPhone View Post
> Omg, I'm so sorry Plaids I never responded to you. I saw the thread and forgot >_<.


It's alright. There is still time to respond during the three-week montage, have a flashback, or a minor retcon.
I am in favor of the herb garden. I'll post my montage actions in IC.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

So hopefully I'm trying to accomplish only reasonable things in the three weeks, but I also rolled random dice in the Three Days Off end portion, and I'm almost marveling at how the dice was keen to not only keep things consistent and in character, but ensure it's almost always the worst case scenario (and maybe I didn't write bad enough worst case scenarios, but w/e it's something) out of each option.  :Small Eek: 

Keeps it semi-interesting? At least I probably met Tylia now without it being contrived.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I...Like this alot.  The downtime flaw-actuation table.  I may, at some point, insist all players do something similar!  It's very good.  But for now, folks can revel in their fallen natures as much or as little as they prefer, this downtime!

Once I know what everyone's doing, I'll do a three week roundup!

----------


## BananaPhone

What's Marion been up to?

Oh...decorating the place mostly....

----------


## BananaPhone

Apologies for the novella, but I haven't posted for a week. If it's not clear she's making her innoculation/bugs-be-gone device to justify her new Wealth 2 (Independently Wealthy).

I'm spending the 2 PP on Marions Int, bringing her up to 3 (Gifted). She's also taken a step towards one of her Complications - Restoration of Family Name.

She'll also conduct a ritual to purge any residual fel presence left over from the prior owners.

----------


## WindStruck

Well that is frightening.  And to think Isaera may be just below Marion...

Not completely sure what I am doing.  There's lugging all of our belongings up the tower, and of course Isaera would need to set up the floor for herself and her sister.  That could take a day or two at least, not even counting more complex changes and purchases.

I've decided that Isaera should also learn some orcish, spending 1 of those PP, and she should also have feather fall.  That will cost some more PP!

I'm really not sure what else...  Isaera may tentatively explore ratchet, a little bit by a little bit.  And preferably not alone.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

I assumed there were only really three floors, ground included, so no one really gets a whole floor to them self (Mor'Lag aside, because Mrabdiel understandably counts them as two people)? Is our squat little tower bigger than I imagined?

Anyway, WindStruck, if one of your major things is still making money for your family, this seems like an easy excuse to go all elf entrepreneur on us. Or dig down on your knowledge goal by making contact with the local intelligentsia or something. 

And you'd probably always have company to tour town if you want. Aleeana whenever. Felix is... somewhere. Plaids seems pretty fraternal. Feathersnow would probably be open to some exploration occasionally. I have a ton of tasks in town (on work days). Etc.

----------


## BananaPhone

I just assumed when it came to the number of floors/rooms, that the attic would be available.

----------


## Plaids

I like how the warlock respects the profession of the paladin but is unsure if she can fully trust the one near her.
I assumed that the elements had no force it fundamentally opposed while fell wasn't diametrically opposed to the light given the charts of magic blizzard released. 

*Spoiler: Magical cosmology of WOW*
Show




I'm liking the noisy engineering happening in the highest tower. Luckily Jakk'ari is the furthest away should any accidents happen. The Isaera and Aleana are certainly going to miss some sleep. I don't know about Mor'Lag or Emelia though.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> I just assumed when it came to the number of floors/rooms, that the attic would be available.


Worse case scenario, we drop one of the base choices (I like the garden and lab most, because we can do things with them) and swap in the base extension one that gives us all more space. No big deal.




> I assumed that the elements had no force it fundamentally opposed while fell wasn't diametrically opposed to the light given the charts of magic blizzard released. 
> 
> I'm liking the noisy engineering happening in the highest tower. Luckily Jakk'ari is the furthest away should any accidents happen. The Isaera and Aleana are certainly going to miss some sleep. I don't know about Mor'Lag or Emelia though.


Everything is magic. We can probably combine some kind of noise cancelling inscriptions and enchantment devices. Insist it only happens during certain hours when sleeping doesn't. Easy fix?

I didn't know those charts existed so that's quite helpful and fun, Plaids. Not convinced I agree they don't need considerable tweaks and changes, but helpful.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alas, the tower doesn't have an attic!  It has three floors.  The lower floor has a big bedroom and all the living facilities; the upper two floors have four rooms and a "+" shaped intersection of hallways.  But Marion could claim one of the upper rooms, condemning anyone else who chooses a room on the upper floor to endure the worse of the mad-science sounds until Isaera and Emilia collaborate to make an enchanted muffling inscription on the walls!

I shall post tomorrow!  Tonight, alas, I sleep for work.

----------


## WindStruck

> Alas, the tower doesn't have an attic!  It has three floors.  The lower floor has a big bedroom and all the living facilities; the upper two floors have four rooms and a "+" shaped intersection of hallways.  But Marion could claim one of the upper rooms, condemning anyone else who chooses a room on the upper floor to endure the worse of the mad-science sounds until Isaera and Emilia collaborate to make an enchanted muffling inscription on the walls!
> 
> I shall post tomorrow!  Tonight, alas, I sleep for work.


Honestly with Marion being a warlock and and all the mad scientist noises, I think it would make sense for Emilia to barge in there demanding to know what is going on.    :Small Big Grin:

----------


## BananaPhone

To "barge into someones room" would be most rude and unladylike  :Small Tongue: . One could have been in a state of indecency.


Oh, Mr GM: something _else_ Marion was doing was using Rituals to erect a ward around the Infernal core she collected back at the ogre village. (remember that? She kept it)

She's the going to study it as a side-amusement to crafting her invention.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> Honestly with Marion being a warlock and and all the mad scientist noises, I think it would make sense for Emilia to barge in there demanding to know what is going on.





> To "barge into someones room" would be most rude and unladylike . One could have been in a state of indecency.


Eh, armour wearing, a temper, weapons, etcetera are all unladylike depending on who you ask....but reactions near completely depend strongly on how the construction went about insofar as replies are concerned.

Marion is smart and didn't take a penalty to wisdom, so I find it really hard to believe she wouldn't realize it's a huge factor to try and raise awareness _ahead of time_ to the people it impacts the most for the worse.

If it's a very sensible "look, it's going to be noisy this time to this time approximately, we're stopping work when you guys typically sleep, and honestly, this won't really be for the guild, but it 100% means the world to me"? Then it can be accepted anywhere from grudgingly sometimes to a How Can I Help at others? 

If it was a no warning one-second-total-peace-next-multiple-hours-endlessly-noise, with zero indication of what or why or when it stops, and no regard whatsoever for others, +even when the issue is raised+? Then yes, 100% threats are getting thrown around that are legal and moral because what kind of unauthorized stupidity is this? 

But the latter makes no real sense to me and seems like it'd never happen. You'd be arbitrarily pissing off a third of the guild leaders (_at minimum_) you're supposed to work with, seemingly if not primarily for personal benefit, and the two reasonably persuasive (when they're motivated) ones at that, but somehow wouldn't predict that's a bad call? I really, really, really doubt Marion wouldn't just sensibly nip the issue before hand by communication and everyone just works together.

So it's almost a non issue.

What am I missing here...?




> Alas, the tower doesn't have an attic!  It has three floors.  The lower floor has a big bedroom and all the living facilities; the upper two floors have four rooms and a "+" shaped intersection of hallways.  But Marion could claim one of the upper rooms, condemning anyone else who chooses a room on the upper floor to endure the worse of the mad-science sounds until Isaera and Emilia collaborate to make an enchanted muffling inscription on the walls!
> 
> I shall post tomorrow!  Tonight, alas, I sleep for work.


Hope you slept well.

Do we vote for tower extension then so BP has the space to do what's desired, or leave it as is and just say she did less work than preferred?

Although a noise cancelling device could make Isaera monies for her family, so iunno if this is useful to Windstruck's intentions?

----------


## BananaPhone

I think you're taking the noises a little too literally  :Small Tongue: . What's imagined to be a curiosity-provoking, mild irritant at worst is not an ungodly racket that keeps people up all hours of the night.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

Yeah, definitely, what you said makes a ton more sense. 

But still, it's hard not to feel a little left out. Like oh yeah sure, make your room fancy. No, no, we're all happy with the basic, bland, bog standard package. Who doesn't love teeny apartments and the Warcraft furniture equivalent of IKEA?  :Small Amused:

----------


## BananaPhone

If you'd like, Marion would happily lend you the funds necessary to spruce your quarters up, really help you give it that warm touch of home  :Small Smile: .

After the few weeks is over and she has revealed what she's created, she'll buy something nice for the communual area, like an expresso machine or a water fountain. It'll be a gesture of sharing with ones friends and a 'thank you' for their patience.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I did sleep well.  Then I woke up, and had a day, and in the evening settled down to write for the thread...

And wrote like 4000 words about murlocs gardening and elfs brushing each other's hair and wasted paladins getting glassed in bar brawls and now it's 12:30 AM and I have work tomorrow and I'm still not finished the post!

Sorry for all the delay guys; I appreciate your patience.  You've read enough of my big word dump posts to know I get carried away sometimes, and I might have done so today.  Will try to be done tomorrow.

Re: Tower extension... Well, not yet, I think. Unless there's an uproar for it, I think the group is going for Alchemy Lab + Garden + Library for lore and arcane training.  I'd imagined infact that Marion's room is actually pretty uncomfortable right now - a bed stuffed in one corner, a cramped makeshift workshop taking up most of the room, a box of evil warlock crap in one corner, meaning she has to step over things and kick her toes on things in all the clutter.  Suffering now for success later type thing.  Since the living space isn't a "Workshop" workshop, it won't provide the bonuses that the Alchemy lab will for Alchemy - but it's enough to justify narrative things like the Mortis Manufacturing industry.  Later, when you have more build points, I'm sure she'll want an actual engineering workshop!

----------


## Plaids

I forgot about Jakk'ari's dream. Thank you for following up on it.
Can the two-year anniversary of his absence from the desert be during the second week of the three-week montage?
The timing would best align with his attempts to contact the village.

----------


## WindStruck

Hey the wait is no problem!   I understand...

I was sort of regretting not elaborating more on my character's activities during these weeks, but it seems you really have your plate full already.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> Hey the wait is no problem!   I understand...
> 
> I was sort of regretting not elaborating more on my character's activities during these weeks, but it seems you really have your plate full already.


Yeah, I'm similar, in the sense I'm curious if I should have toned back some stuff for the same reasons. We're all here for the fun of it (?) so no reason to ask the world of him.




> I did sleep well.  Then I woke up, and had a day, and in the evening settled down to write for the thread...
> 
> And wrote like 4000 words about murlocs gardening and elfs brushing each other's hair and *wasted paladins getting glassed in bar brawls* and now it's 12:30 AM and I have work tomorrow and I'm still not finished the post!


Bless you kind sir. ;_;

This sounds a lot more involved than I expected. I'll try to find a better balance in the future. I mentioned this in the batman story, but maybe we should have some rough limits each downtime...? 'You aim at one important thing this week or three minor things'? Idk but it feels like you have sort of an fun by engrossing part pulling it altogether and I'd rather not overburden you but instead ask for what's fair and reasonable.




> Re: Tower extension... Well, not yet, I think. Unless there's an uproar for it, I think the group is going for Alchemy Lab + Garden + Library for lore and arcane training.  I'd imagined infact that Marion's room is actually pretty uncomfortable right now - a bed stuffed in one corner, a cramped makeshift workshop taking up most of the room, a box of evil warlock crap in one corner, meaning she has to step over things and kick her toes on things in all the clutter.  Suffering now for success later type thing.  Since the living space isn't a "Workshop" workshop, it won't provide the bonuses that the Alchemy lab will for Alchemy - but it's enough to justify narrative things like the Mortis Manufacturing industry.  Later, when you have more build points, I'm sure she'll want an actual engineering workshop!


The price of material success? Maybe fittingly, I was considering going a more minimalistic style. Not exactly full blown, but if it doesn't serve the mission or vices...




> If you'd like, Marion would happily lend you the funds necessary to spruce your quarters up, really help you give it that warm touch of home .


Marion: Y'see folks, unlike those fat cats in Stormwind, Mordis is a caring house. A kind house. An _infernal_ house. We sell our souls so you don't have to! So now we're opening up our very own gen-you-whine *bank*!

Emilia: oh wow go on.

Marion: We here at the bank of Mordis have heard your cries for alternatives to the daylight robbery of Rachet! The fly-by-night hornswoggle of Orcish tribes! And we're offering you the lowest interest rates we've had in the Barrows in yeaaaars! 

Emilia: but your house hasn't existed for

Marion: In *yeaaaars*! 

 :Small Tongue: 

In the interest of some transparency, I'm actually half considering how to get my own bank going in the other story I'm in, which is why all the above occurred to me (less you being shifty as it being the solution to many of the in game problems I'm seeing elsewhere). It hasn't been developed even in that OOC, but it's playing on my mind. I like the Mordis banner a lot though. 

Hints nicely at a mountainous house with the ram, and is simple but distinctive.

----------


## BananaPhone

> Sorry for all the delay guys; I appreciate your patience.  You've read enough of my big word dump posts to know I get carried away sometimes, and I might have done so today.  Will try to be done tomorrow.


Nah, all good, RL comes first, you're doing splendidly as is  :Small Smile: .




> Re: Tower extension... Well, not yet, I think. Unless there's an uproar for it, I think the group is going for Alchemy Lab + Garden + Library for lore and arcane training.  I'd imagined infact that Marion's room is actually pretty uncomfortable right now - a bed stuffed in one corner, a cramped makeshift workshop taking up most of the room, a box of evil warlock crap in one corner, meaning she has to step over things and kick her toes on things in all the clutter.  Suffering now for success later type thing.  Since the living space isn't a "Workshop" workshop, it won't provide the bonuses that the Alchemy lab will for Alchemy - but it's enough to justify narrative things like the Mortis Manufacturing industry.  Later, when you have more build points, I'm sure she'll want an actual engineering workshop!


Heh, the "box of evil warlock crap" sounds like a "jedi utility belt" standard issue. 

If this were D&D though, Marions alignment would probably be Neutral. Maybe Neutral Good. 

But yes, once more EP are added to the tower, expansions will be in order. I have 1 PP atm that I -could- donate to such a cause, providing 5 EP that adds: 
- +one step in size. 
- Laboratory
- Living Space
- Workshop
- Holding Cells

What do you think?





> Marion: Y'see folks, unlike those fat cats in Stormwind, Mordis is a caring house. A kind house. An _infernal_ house. We sell our souls so you don't have to! So now we're opening up our very own gen-you-whine *bank*!
> 
> Emilia: oh wow go on.
> 
> Marion: We here at the bank of Mordis have heard your cries for alternatives to the daylight robbery of Rachet! The fly-by-night hornswoggle of Orcish tribes! And we're offering you the lowest interest rates we've had in the Barrows in yeaaaars! 
> 
> Emilia: but your house hasn't existed for
> 
> Marion: In *yeaaaars*! 
> ...



Hehe the banks being run by a secret coven of soul-draining dark wizards? No one would believe that  :Small Tongue: . I was actually thinking of having her go into banking in the future after creating a wealth-foundation via her engineering and (eventual) land ownership. Restoring her name is one of her character drives, so alongside getting married and having some kids, re-building her family's wealth is a part of that! However, if you defaulted on your payments and had to move for Chapter 11, having your soul captured into a shard to be worn on her belt for a year kinda would give you expeditious incentive to pay her on time  :Small Tongue:  lol.

And thank you on the banner, I like it too ;). Originally it was a Harkonnen banner, but I color-flipped the red to yellow because I thought red-and-black was a bit overdone, while yellow and black is still a striking color combo and the Rams sigil is mountainous in origin and represents industry, bravery and strength, boldness and authority.


But I don't want to hog centre stage and have it become "Marions Rise to Industrialist Aristocrat" game, so I'll try to just keep it as a side/background thing that she tends to when not out and about with the party.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Okay!  So I have the Side-Scenes up.  These, like the dreams before, are little solo scenes that anyone can read to enjoy the other character's doings, but are mostly for the replies of the intended parties.  For doing things that might have an element of chance in them - like Mor'Lag attempting to cast her dispel in training, for example - you can feel free to either choose the most narratively interesting outcome to you, or roll a naked d20 for a success scale to inspire your outcome.  But these are narrative scenes, so you don't need to worry about your actual character's crunch unless you want to do something crazy.  Feel free to reply as verbosely or succinctly to those side scenes as you like. They take place at some point in the previous 3 weeks, so if you could wrap your responses to them in spoiler tags, that'll help differentiate from the primary, active scene in which rolls may indeed need to be made, and the stage is being shared by everyone.  I'm going to get to work on the primary scene now; it'll either be up today or tomorrow, but it'll start with a team meeting discussing your quest prospects.

EDIT: Second post up too!  And before midnight!  Yeah!

----------


## JoyWonderLove

Overall, all three options look decent and I'm pretty sure we can justify any of them. But I have a bias towards the bigger jobs. And no one even knows what a Someafridge is anyway. 

@MrA, you said we only have to roll for the crazy things. What do I roll to get unbanned from certain locations?  :Small Tongue:  Also, is it possible to be lazy and Well-informed/Intuition my way into knowing who among the PCs/NPCs that Felix gets along well with (unless he's pleasantly indifferent to everyone) before I showed up? Or at least, who he has a bias towards (unless he doesn't)? If not, it's fine, again I was just being lazy and trying to not do any legwork for something minor (I hope it's minor....). 

*Spoiler: MrA only plz*
Show


_See_, MrAbdiel? *See*? Amber is +human+. Not elf. Regardless of if she rejects or not, there's no pattern here, your honor!




> bandaged and aching and hung over, you told yourself, for sure this time: _never again_.
> 
> So how the fel did _this_ happen?


I love this more than I have any right to. The whole thing about "i will never do this stupid thing ever again forever the end" only to fast forward a week or two and be like "OH YOU KNOW WHAT SOUNDS FUN?" 

perfect




> She gives you her best ha-ha-sorry-about-the-stabbing grimace-smile


ok shes no aleeana but its pretty darn close be still my loving heart

Now it's time to check if Amber a) politely shrugs off the alcoholic weirdo with a temper that you were forced to stab in self defence like you know you should, or b) leaves the door at least a little open to hang out because hey what could go wrong, right?

idk what to think about this whole 'maybe the drinking isn't a good idea' talk, but we'll deal with that one step at a time

----------


## BananaPhone

Posting tonight. For reals this time. Sorry about the delay.

----------


## Feathersnow

I meant to do a response to the interstitial scene, but I forgot, sorry.  It was very good, though.

----------


## BananaPhone

Just so there's no confusion, Marion is suggesting to help with the Horde with the centaur, the Horde being the local "Big Dog".

----------


## Plaids

Sorry for the misunderstanding I primed myself for Marion wanting to help the Tinkerer's Unio given her interest in business and technology. So, the praise for the local goblins was weighted more heavily in my head.

----------


## BananaPhone

No worries, I probably should have been more clear. 

But basically she see's that they already have decent standing with the locals and the Cenarion Hold. So they'll get the most gain with the Horde and gain a little indebtedness from them by helping out. Out of three options, that has the biggest gain in rewards, so to speak.

----------


## MrAbdiel

No excuse for my delay!  I'll post first thing tomorrow morning.

Sounds like no one's keen on the Samophlange, and there's divided interest in Centaur bustin' and Cavern crawlin'.  I'll make a suggestion IC as Moonshadow and let you guys make your verdict.

----------


## BananaPhone

Posting tomorrow.

----------


## Plaids

Just made a post. The summary being over a complimentary meal Jakk'ari offering a chance for the other applicants to stay in touch with guild in case more help is needed. The motives being the desire to be polite and being on good terms with these people. As well as Jakk'ari having a backup group of adventurers because he is afraid the other party members will get content with their new positions and soon their goals won't align with Jakkari's. 

I don't expect anyone to abandon the quest, Jakk'ari is just being a bit paranoid, and I prefer games to not have any OOC secrets between players.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sounds good to me, Plaids.

Alright, so it looks like the compromise-consensus is to personally act on the Wailing Caverns, dispatch Aleeana to scope out the Kolkar situation so that you have that info for a later date when you interrogate the Crossroads orcs about their dealings with the Kolkar, and for the other staffers, especially Seraphis and Aglet, to try to get ahold of that manual for the samophlange so when you all return from the Caverns, you can determine if this is just corporate espionage or if it's something actually worth your time.

If that sounds about right, I'll prepare some round up posts and we'll get underway for the investigation.   Speak now or forever hold your peace!  Since you have alchemists AND an alchemy lab now AND a herb garden, I'll permit the group to begin any given adventure with a total of _three potions from each potion-maker_, of kinds that can be accomplished with routine checks, distributed throughout the group as you see fit.  I'm pretty flexible but if you want a particularly weird potion power run it by me first.  Crafting professions that are not presently supported by tower infrastructure can have one such device/inscription/enchantment of similar limitations.

----------


## Feathersnow

Request-
1 each healing, intellect, and water breathing

----------


## JoyWonderLove

I feel this is where I discover if I need to rework things totally.

Can I bring rations that help the group (Cooking 15)?

Can I Well Informed (20+) my way into knowing what threats the cave might have? Or the area they disappeared in?

I feel like from there, I can probably make an Inscription (20+) that fits the specific task (druid...homing....sword?) or more likely, make an Inscription that's good to do damage (my concern is making sure I'm useful in and out of a fight, but with Investigation already high....guess it depends how bad the terrain is, and how long ago they disappeared).

Sidenote, I'll probably ask someone magical or big on ship travel about the doodad. It's doubtful it's purely mundane.

----------


## Plaids

I assuming effect, protection, and restoration are the three potion types we can choose from. I'm considering the option listed here. https://wowpedia.fandom.com/wiki/Potion

Haste potion, potion of curing (anti-venom), dreamless sleep potion; essentially a healing potion that causes people to fall asleep. 

Potions confer powers for some time when ingested.
Haste potion: Quickness//Probably just speed 1 to keep it balanced.
Curing: Immunity (poison)
Sleep potion: Affliction (sleep)

----------


## BananaPhone

If potions are being handed out, Marion will take a couple of healing pots. Other than that, can't think of anything she'd need.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I feel this is where I discover if I need to rework things totally.
> 
> Can I bring rations that help the group (Cooking 15)?


  Yes you can.  I'd say you'd be building it as a multi-target power with some kind of fortitude boost, perhaps.  Do you want me to mock up an example and propose it, or are you comfortable and content building this ration 'gadget'?  Perhaps something like _Enhanced Trait: Fortitude_.  For potions and other craftables, I'm willing to be flexible in regard to the PL cap.  I don't mind if a short term buff potion kicks a stat up over the cap by one, or if, in this case, special spiced rations give a Fort tweak that, strictly speaking, breaks the defence cap.




> Can I Well Informed (20+) my way into knowing what threats the cave might have? Or the area they disappeared in?


*Spoiler: What you know:*
Show

The Caverns are, of course, subterranean; but their primary entrance is in the fertile area known as the Lushwater Oasis.  One of many oases in the Barrens, it is an important water source for a great deal of the Barrens wildlife in the area, and also many of the Kolkar centaur.  But aside from the wailing, steamy discharge of the caverns, you've no reason to believe it should feature more than typical area-specific fauna - maybe some skulking raptors and wind serpents; perhaps some spiders.  But if that were all there was to fear, you doubt the druids would be having trouble!





> I feel like from there, I can probably make an Inscription (20+) that fits the specific task (druid...homing....sword?) or more likely, make an Inscription that's good to do damage (my concern is making sure I'm useful in and out of a fight, but with Investigation already high....guess it depends how bad the terrain is, and how long ago they disappeared).


  Sounds like and activatable power that permits you to sense residual druid magic!  Same offer as for the ration-build applies, if you want help!




> Sidenote, I'll probably ask someone magical or big on ship travel about the doodad. It's doubtful it's purely mundane.


  Which doodad?  The Samophlange?




> Request-
> 1 each healing, intellect, and water breathing


All work for me, and all pretty easy to build, adjustable to your alchemy skill.  A healing power, an Enhanced Trait: Intelligence elixir (traditionally, it would have a 2hr duration and, perhaps, a +1 Int bonus past the stat cap), and immunity: breathing!  Let me know if you want me to help building those!




> I assuming effect, protection, and restoration are the three potion types we can choose from. I'm considering the option listed here. https://wowpedia.fandom.com/wiki/Potion
> 
> Haste potion, potion of curing (anti-venom), dreamless sleep potion; essentially a healing potion that causes people to fall asleep.


Those are a good place to start for inspiration, but my commitment to the WOW theme is not so granular I require a perfect mapping of powers to potions at that level!  But all of those would work for sure.




> If potions are being handed out, Marion will take a couple of healing pots. Other than that, can't think of anything she'd need.


  She's entitled to make a gadget with her engineering, don't forget!

Edit: Also, if anyone was planning on following up on the Insight check embedded in the first post in this last scene, let me know; otherwise, no worries.

*Spoiler: Also, Windstruck!:*
Show

Hey! I remember you spending a point to speak Orcish, but because a certain amount of multilingualism is necessary for this game, I intend to give _everyone_ Orcish if they don't have it for free.  So you can either hold off on that spend and use the point elsewhere, or I'll just refund you the point when everyone gets their certificate of Orcish competence.

Additionally, I've been thinking about your magic complication.  We talked about it during the last mission as seeming more onerous than it ought to be, and I think you might be clear to toss out the 'must stand still to cast' thing.  Basically, I think I've allowed my desire to mirror game mechanicms for the joy of it to intrude upon what is practical within M&M3 and fun for the players.  That's not what Complications are meant to do, and if I'd thought about it more at the time, I ought to have steered you away and saved some trouble.  We'll assume there's a certain amount of pausing mid stride to cast that's just factored into your spells.  If you want to juice more value out of your powers, you can build them with modifiers that require movement restrictions and so forth at your leisure; otherwise, I'll make no demands of you just because you're casting magic.  I will, however, still call on the Complication - it just means that I'll periodically offer you a Victory Point to stand your ground and cast rather than run and cast over your shoulder as you go.  Sound good?

----------


## BananaPhone

> She's entitled to make a gadget with her engineering, don't forget!



It's tempting, but I don't want to "cheapen" her engineering by just making up new gadgets left right and centre. It kinda loses its special lustre if she does so, know what I mean?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, alright!

Though a gadget that unfolds into a workbench on which to work on gadgets in the field might be neat... Hmm...

But hey, you're the mad-scientist-demonology-princess; and I am just a barefoot teller of tales. :)

----------


## BananaPhone

Besides, Necessity is the Mother of All Inventions, so I'm sure she'll return from the Wailing Caverns with several new ideas for marvellous products.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Urge to make a WoW female gnome engineer called "Necessity" ... rising.

----------


## WindStruck

Maybe her full name can be something like Nesabella "Ness" S. Attey.

Though I admit, it's very contrived.  Probably an urge you should ignore.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## MrAbdiel

Too late!

*Spoiler: And I went Goblin instead of Gnome.*
Show

----------


## BananaPhone

Should've made her a druid in bear form or a panda...

----------


## JoyWonderLove

@MrAbdiel, yeah, any and all help with mechanics would be fantastic, honestly!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Jakk'ari: Trail markers work for me.  They'll give you a bonus to navigate when you are backtracking under most conditions.  As for talking to the elements... make me a persuasion test.  With a +2 bonus because you are a shaman, and these are _your people._

----------


## Plaids

I forgot to roll. Here goes.
(1d20+8)[*17*]

----------


## WindStruck

You know, Isaera would automatically pass her insight check that something was wrong with Felix, though I guess I forgot to specifically state anything about that...

And sorry for running late. Two of my days were eaten up babysitting a sick child, and then of course..  I get that sickness.   :Small Annoyed: 

Also I'm having trouble finding this..   do we have *eight PP* to work with for improvement?

Or was it technically only 8* skill points*?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> You know, Isaera would automatically pass her insight check that something was wrong with Felix, though I guess I forgot to specifically state anything about that...
> 
> And sorry for running late. Two of my days were eaten up babysitting a sick child, and then of course..  I get that sickness.  
> 
> Also I'm having trouble finding this..   do we have *eight PP* to work with for improvement?
> 
> Or was it technically only 8* skill points*?


Current XP dispensations have been:

2PP awarded after The Rumble of Raptor Road.
2PP awarded after The Fracas in Brackenwall
4PP awarded after The Stonemaul Demon-Dragon Jamboree
4PP awarded after Patch 1.0.1 where I smoothed the enchanting rules and gave people PP to compensate for stuff.

That last 4PP might be what you were clicking on, as the value of 8 skill points.

And delays are perfectly acceptable; I've had no few of my own.  My plan is tomorrow night to have crunched out your potions (we'll keep their stats on file as a kind of brewing catalogue), and the next night to reply to alllll that you guys have posted, and then to try to get snappier and more frequent with my posting.

----------


## WindStruck

Excellent, excellent!   So I have finally decided on the upgrade and changed Isaera's sheet.  She officially has the Feather Fall spell, and *Frost Armor*!

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Excellent, excellent!   So I have finally decided on the upgrade and changed Isaera's sheet.  She officially has the Feather Fall spell, and *Frost Armor*!


Excellent.  I'll make sure to include some perilous falls, in future! :D

Alright gang, here's the spread of potions as I've crunched them out.  Some of them don't use your full 'budget' of capacity; which means someone with their iron grip on the rules and a hunger for juicing them of all capacity would feel the need to pack in some more linked powers and modifiers to 'fill out out'.  In those cases, assume that the extra ability was used shortening the design and creation time periods.  For example, Mor'Lag and Isaera have both made water breathing potions.  But Isaera has 7 more ranks worth of Alchemy.  We'll assume Isaera whipped hers up in an evening, attenting the bunsen burner every twenty minutes just to check on it.  While Mor'Lag went through a more careful labor, and produced a similar result with considerably more effort and direct time investment.

*Emilia's Deal-ia*

You have inscribed the lens with a *Magehound* inscription,  circling the rim of the glass with tiny golden script you can remove later, and adding a modifier so the inscription targets Life magic.  Functionally, the power is: *Senses*, with ranks in Awareness (Life Magic, 1 Rank), Tracking (2 Ranks, meaning you can track without slowing your normal speed), Acute (1 Rank, so you can distinguish between different trails), and Counters Illusion (2 Ranks) because that seemed wise for your intention.  I also threw in 4 Ranks for Precognition, but that's going to manifest less as lucid visions of the past, and more as the ability to look a a bunch of traces and make some logical jumps about what happened there, specifically in regard to Life magic.

You also have prepared a very fine meal to give the group a break from the travel rations.  It's a *Kalimdor Seafood Hotpot*, featuring cuts of Rainbow Fin Albacore, Bristlewhisker Catfish, and Rainbow Smallfish, courtesy of your capering gardener/fishfinder-general.  Its fragrant and flavoursome payload promises a meal that will delight tastebuds and at the price of a little sweat, as a result of the spices; but it certainly gets the blood flowing, and ready to discharge heat!  Functionally, the power is a linked set: Enhanced Trait (Resistance, 2 Ranks); and Immunity (Environmental Heat).  Possibly useful, descending into the steamy cave.  The effects will last on anyone who takes the time to sit down and eat the meal as you've prepared it for one nebulous adventure period - if you come out of the cave to sleep and go in again the next day, you'll need to fork out a Victory point to use it again if you want.  It has a handful of modifiers (Affects others, Permenant, Innate, Subtle) but that's just to establish that this is food someone is digesting, not a magical effect that can be countered; and that you don't glow bright orange or anything.

*Mor'Lag's Swag Bag*

A much simpler arrangement!

*Healing Potion.*  I'll let you decide.  If you pour your ranks into making it Healing Rank 3, the user will make a healing check (that is to say, 1d20+3) at a DC 10 to recover a condition, with each degree (5 pts over the DC) removing an additional one.  If you want a slightly more potent brew, you could take the modifier (Side Effect) and end up with 7 ranks on Healing, so that test would be 1d20+7 - much less likely to crap out.  But if it does crap out, there will be a hilarious side effect I'll decide at the time.

*Intellect Potion.*  Enhanced Trait (Intellect, 3 Ranks) for a +3 bump to intellect.

*Water Breathing Potion.*  Immunity (Suffocation Underwater), and a linked Swim power with 2 ranks thrown in as a kicker.  That means the imbiber can breathe water normally, and swim at a speed of 0, which is Normal speed for a human operating on land.

*Isaera's Medicina*

First two easy, last one odd.

*Water Breathing Potion.*  Immunity (Suffocation Underwater), and a linked Swim power with 2 ranks thrown in as a kicker.  That means the imbiber can breathe water normally, and swim at a speed of 0, which is Normal speed for a human operating on land.

*Lesser Troll-Blood Potion.*  No actual trolls are harmed in the making of this 'weak' but impressive regenerative tonic.  In game terms, it's *Regeneration* with 10 ranks.  Which means for one minute (10 rounds), you recover one condition (starting with toughness penalties) per round.  Since a person with 10 toughness penalties  should look like an old banana that went through the dryer, that's pretty impressive.

*Mana Potion.*  The simplest request, but the most difficult to accomodate in the system because of the way it handles (or doesn't handle) mana.  But my best offer is that it acts, effectively, like a rank of *Luck Control*, usable only to tell me to go jump off a bridge if I try to activate your Mana related complications at an inconvenient time.  In previous times, I've posed my Complication moments as offers (If you go do this dumb thing, I will give you 1 VP); but I will indeed start imposing unilateral disasters, and this will be useful if you want to be able to opt out!


Also, I'm going to go ahead and start using what I'll call a *Buff Cap.*

Nothing too complex, but the *Buff Cap* is how much I'm willing to allow people to augment abilities with potions and consumables _past_ the normal Power Level caps of the game.  It's *+2.*  +2 is the Buff cap.

Example:

_Mor'Lag drinks her Intellect Potion.  For the duration, Mor and Lag receive a +3 bonus to their binary intellect score!  This is useful, because their intellect isn't shabby, but has room for improvement, and many skills that rely on intellect have room between where they are, and the Power Level's imposed cap of 10+PL (a total of 14.)_

_Isaera drinks Mor'Lag's Intellect Potion.  In addition to making Mor'Lag flush with pride, Isaera receives a bonus to her Intellect of +3!  Useful for many endevours, increasing her already powerful mind to insufferable levels.  However, in some areas, she's already pretty supreme.  With a Expertise: Arcane Magic Skill at 14, she can only benefit from 2 points of the 3 point intellect bonus up to a 16.  At 16, she hits the buff cap, and the last point of potential bonus is lost for that purpose._

It's a way, I hope, of keeping these items useful; but also not raising the Power Level and thus permitting, indeed _obligating_, the raising of scores to the new maximum.  There has to be a limit on how good you can be at things; but you should always be better than that limit when you are on the right drugs.

Notably, this means that Emilia's food buff, the +2 Resistance part, is still useful to everyone.  Since the Power Level rules state you can't have more than PL*2 points in Resistance and Will combined, the Buff Cap means even with flush defences, you can stack a little buff on top.

The Buff Cap is only accessible to consumable items, with all the limitations those entail. Makes sense, I hope.

IC post tomorrow! :D

----------


## Feathersnow

Will definitely take the more powerful version with a down sude!

----------


## Plaids

Should I provide more details for the potions I mentioned?
I don't see them in the prepared items post.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sidescenes replied!

And time has crept up on me, on account of family visitation I hadn't expected; so the main scene resolution will have to wait until tomorrow afternoon for me.  :(




> Should I provide more details for the potions I mentioned?
> I don't see them in the prepared items post.


Plaids!  Sorry buddy, I could have been clearer.  The potion makers are Isaera and Mor'Lag, who both have Artificer: Alchemy, and the Alchemy skill to support it.  I keep thinking there are three potion makers because of ol' Zachary, but he's not on deck right now!

The effect of having Jakk'ari around, with his Herbalism skill, is that with the garden on hand, all the potion makers get to make an extra potion because Jakk'ari's giving them the goods.  So each alchemist makes 1 potion (for being an alchemist), 1 potion (for having a potion lab room, in the stronghold), and 1 potion (for having a herb garden and someone who knows how to get the most out of it), for a total of three potions each.  The group can dispense the potions throughout the group how you guys like.

Aside from that passive boon, I'm seeking to make sure Jakk'ari's herbalism knowledge gets its value; but as far as mission prep goes, it's biggest boon is supporting the alchemists.

----------


## MrAbdiel

With despair I must report I won't be able to post tonight.  No sympathetic reason; a game I was playing in ran wildly overtime because we Ravenloft TPK'd us and we had to do a post mortem about it.  :( I have not forgotten.  I just have to work tomorrow.  Sorry.

----------


## WindStruck

Ravenloft?  Sounds interesting.

----------


## BananaPhone

Do not fret, sweet Adbiel, we are loyal and patient.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Whew!  Post is in!

----------


## WindStruck

Uh... so are we rolling initiative for this now?  Or perception checks for anyone else regarding this Centaur Marion seems to have spotted?

----------


## MrAbdiel

I guess were going straight to initiative!  It wasnt just Marion who got a high enough roll to detect the enemy; but her roll was highest, so I let her see and react to it first.  And she is staunchly, it seems, opposed to the union of man and horse.

Initiative rolls if you would be so kind, everyone!  Feel free to look at the Marion spoiler in the last post as everyone whirls to see what her attention, and wildly defoliating spell, reveals.

----------


## WindStruck

Well I think I may want to use the one victory point that I probably have to roll high on this initiative..

because dear god, I've got a bad feeling that it is a mistake to immediately attack a sentient being with a spell like Death and Decay which melts raptors....

----------


## BananaPhone

Perfectly reasonable reaction...

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Well I think I may want to use the one victory point that I probably have to roll high on this initiative..
> 
> because dear god, I've got a bad feeling that it is a mistake to immediately attack a sentient being with a spell like Death and Decay which melts raptors....


I am perfectly willing to allow your VP to be spent on an 'Edit Scene' function, so that Isaera, perhaps hearing Marion's sharp intake of breath, turns to see the centaur watching at the same time; and perhaps by dint of the fact that Isaera was at that moment detecting magic, she notices that Marion is almost instinctively hauling together the fel powers for a Death and Decay spell, may act before Marion commits completely to casting.  It's up to BananaPhone to decide if that intervening action will be enough to change her course of effort, naturally; but yeah!  Dive in there.  Regardless of rolls, Isaera's initiative will be 5 higher than the highest.  And I will take that VP.  Num num num.




> Perfectly reasonable reaction...


You may or may not yet _have you some fun_, depending on how Isaera's desperate intervention proceeds!

----------


## WindStruck

Just a few concerns.  There is actually an advantage that exists which lets you spend a victory point to go first in initiative.  *But Isaera doesn't have it.*

What it does say in the Victory Points page is...




> One Victory point allows you to re-roll any die roll you make and take the better of the two rolls. On a result of 1 through 10 on the second roll, add 10 to the result, an 11 or higher remains as-is (so the re-roll is always a result of 11-20). You must spend the Victory point to improve a roll before the GM announces the outcome of your initial roll. You cannot spend Victory points on die rolls made by the GM or other players without the Luck Control effect


So I could roll to improve initiative I guess... but even with a 20, it comes out to 18.

On the other hand, initiative wasn't even rolled yet.  So, uh...  I dunno.  Maybe 'edit scene' is more appropriate?

Does BananaPhone mind?

----------


## Feathersnow

(1d20+1)[*20*] initiative, if it gets that far

----------


## BananaPhone

Yes, I'm sure the centaurs, known for their friendly personalities, are just here to welcome us to the area and dispense cakes and tea  :Small Tongue:

----------


## BananaPhone

> Does BananaPhone mind?



Oh I don't mind Isaera _attempting_ to get Marion to change her mind.  

Like I don't want to be a **** about it hah, but Ms Mordis has been to the School of Hard Knocks for the past 4-5 years or so where she's learned that it's better to shoot first, ask questions later.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Just a few concerns.  There is actually an advantage that exists which lets you spend a victory point to go first in initiative.  *But Isaera doesn't have it.*
> 
> What it does say in the Victory Points page is...
> 
> 
> 
> So I could roll to improve initiative I guess... but even with a 20, it comes out to 18.
> 
> On the other hand, initiative wasn't even rolled yet.  So, uh...  I dunno.  Maybe 'edit scene' is more appropriate?
> ...


Noted.  I'll go with Edit Scene for now, because this is less about Isaera being so fast she gets the jump even on her ambushers, and more about Windstruck, the player, wanting a chance to influence the scene differently, which seems to me the ideal use for Edit Scene.  Go for it.  Roll initiative as well, and we'll see how the whole thing washes out!

----------


## BananaPhone

*Marion initiative:* (1D20)[*11*]

----------


## JoyWonderLove

Paladin Initiative: (1D20)[*3*]

----------


## WindStruck

So Isaera's Initiative would be...  (1d20-2)[*12*]

----------


## Plaids

Rolling for initiative 
(1d20+1)[*7*]

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> Yes, I'm sure the centaurs, known for their friendly personalities, are just here to welcome us to the area and dispense cakes and tea





> On the other hand, initiative wasn't even rolled yet.  So, uh...  I dunno.  Maybe 'edit scene' is more appropriate?
> 
> Does BananaPhone mind?


My mostly blind guess is that WS is right on this particular occasion (based purely on an OOC assumption I have right now), but that BP is reacting how most practical people would. Chances are that the 'average' centaur would be outright aggressive based on what little we know.

Glad Feathersnow actually spoke to them though. Kinda funny it's MorLag that did first considering all the personalities involved.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## MrAbdiel

Now the ball, terrifyingly, is in Marion's court.  Her allies have moved to support her, but as they are moving in, she needs to make a decision about whether she'll honor Isaera's cry to halt her attack, or bull through and draw first blood.  What's the call, Marion?

----------


## WindStruck

Maybe it might help if you were to arbitrate the results of my actions? Do I need to make any other rolls?

In any case, I spent a VP (didn't I? It sure did sound like you enjoyed nomming it) and THEN I beat banana's initiative, so I would like to know what may come of that.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ah yes, the glomping.  I completely lost the physical element of the objection in the substance of the vocative yelp.

Im not sure I want to make it an attack roll - its not exactly an attack, atleast Marion isnt going to be defending herself from it like an attack.

I think Ill say Marion can make a strength roll, DC 10 + Isaeras strength.  So DC 8.

Failure means the pair go skittling to the grassy ground, and Marions spell is disrupted.  Success means Isaera makes a waifish sort of half-grapple; which might be convincing enough for her to voluntarily abandon the spell.

Im winging it here a bit because were not strictly inside combat yet, were negotiating the up or down on the event which would immediately turn the encounter into combat whether or not it was going that way before.  The VP bought Isaera the right to, basically, change the moment from one where Marion notices the target and attacks while her allies are surprised, to one where Marion and Isaera notice at more or less the same time, and Isa has a chance to intervene.

Gimme a strength check, Banana.  The lowest DC strength check youll ever be required to roll.

----------


## BananaPhone

Strength check: (1D20)[*20*]

----------


## WindStruck

Well I guess you still would completely decide what Marion does...

Also with a complimentary girlish hug.

----------


## BananaPhone

It was all the heavy boxes she's been lifting for the past few weeks  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## BananaPhone

So sorry to be a **** guys, but Marions actions are pretty much what she'd do under the circumstances. 

She's 19, had a helluva traumatic past 5 years with the Scourge in Lordaeron, and she's learned you need to strike first and hard or flee the scene. 

Fleeing the scene isn't an option, so...

----------


## Feathersnow

Makes sense to Mor'Lag.   The expedient use of power in one's own interest is the definition of virtuous living

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Spoiler: P.S. BananaPhone!*
Show

Heads up, I think you'll find your Blastwave, Corruption and  Death and Decay all have DC 5 less than your sheet describes.  My proficiency with the system is increasing, and I'm learning things!

Basic formula for attack stuff is damage powers have a *resistance DC of 15+Rank* because they incorporate an attack roll.  Corruption, as a Perception based power, automatically hits; but the tradeoff for not having to roll to hit is the *resistance DC of 10+Rank*.  Similarly, I've learned more about Area powers like Blastwave, and Death and Decay.  With area effects, the impacted enemies get a *Dodge Resistance at 10+Rank* first.  That's to determine if they're hit for full effect, or for half ranks (or none, in the case of a minion).  After that, they get a resistance check - with no attack roll, the Resistance roll is the *appropriate defence (Toughness, Fortitude or Will) at DC 10+Rank.* (I had felt it was weird to be rolling dodge to avoid disease - now I read the rules again the whole thing makes so much more sense.)  If you think I've misunderstood something, let me know!


Well, it's time to see how this unfolds, then!  Isaera exerts her heroism nobly attempting to salvage what she thinks is a disastrous effort, but alas; Marion maintains her spell and, in the split second of decision making, chooses offense as the best defence.  Functionally, I'm running this like Marion getting a surprise round inside combat to cast her Death and Decay; then combat begins normally.  Initiative track is as follows:

21 - Centaur(s)
20 - Mor'Lag
12 - Isaera
11 - Marion
7 - Jakk'ari
3 - Emilia

*Highlights:* The lady centaur succeeded on her save against the Death and Decay; two spears missed marion, and one collected Isaera - no good deed goes unpunished.  a DC 20 Toughness check against the glass/ice cannon suggests a likely wound.  The first blood Isaera has bled in the group's company, I think.  Unless there's a nat 20.

Mor'Lag is technically up next - but it's all you guys next, so feel free to queue up your actions, and if it turns out resolving them in initiative order creates some weirdness, I'll resolve it sensibly and not penalize you for being proactive.

----------


## WindStruck

Yep, not only is Isaera extremely squishy, but she hasn't even got her new frost armor ability up....

toughness: (1d20-3)[*7*]

So that's three degrees of failure.  Already staggered, and now a -1 penalty on top of that.

Can Mor'Lag reach the centaurs with her charge?   I was thinking an attack roll from her was in order.

----------


## BananaPhone

*Spoiler: P.S. BananaPhone!*
Show

Heads up, I think you'll find your Blastwave, Corruption and  Death and Decay all have DC 5 less than your sheet describes.  My proficiency with the system is increasing, and I'm learning things!

Basic formula for attack stuff is damage powers have a *resistance DC of 15+Rank* because they incorporate an attack roll.  Corruption, as a Perception based power, automatically hits; but the tradeoff for not having to roll to hit is the *resistance DC of 10+Rank*.  Similarly, I've learned more about Area powers like Blastwave, and Death and Decay.  With area effects, the impacted enemies get a *Dodge Resistance at 10+Rank* first.  That's to determine if they're hit for full effect, or for half ranks (or none, in the case of a minion).  After that, they get a resistance check - with no attack roll, the Resistance roll is the *appropriate defence (Toughness, Fortitude or Will) at DC 10+Rank.* (I had felt it was weird to be rolling dodge to avoid disease - now I read the rules again the whole thing makes so much more sense.)  If you think I've misunderstood something, let me know!



*Spoiler*
Show



Do you have where it mentions that, specifically? I'm not saying you're wrong, but I checked the SRD again, here https://www.d20herosrd.com/9-gamemas...ion-adventure/, and this was the entry:

_PERCEPTION AND AREA EFFECTS
Perception and Area effects do not require attack checks, they automatically affect a given target or area (see the Area extra in  Powers). Because of this, these attacks cannot score critical hits or misses, nor do modifiers affecting the attack checkincluding various maneuversaffect them._

The trade-off for perception/area effects is that you cannot crit nor effect the damage rank with modifiers (like Power Attack etc). In exchange, they auto-hit, barring the resistance, and do the normal DC 15 + Damage Rank (which in Death and Decay's instance is 3, so DC 18).

Also, as Death and Decay doesn't have a specified alternate Resistance, the default Resistance type is Dodge. So if this spell hits you, your only real chance is getting out of dodge before its effect takes place. 

And even if they _do_ successfully pass the initial Dodge check, they still take half the ranks worth of damage (so DC 15 + 1 = DC 16), as stated here:

_AREA (+1 COST PER RANK)
This extra allows an effect that normally works on a single target to affect an area. No attack check is needed; the effect simply fills the designated area, based on the type of modifier. Potential targets in the area are permitted a Dodge resistance check (DC 10 + effect rank) to avoid some of the effect (reflecting ducking for cover, dodging out of the way, and so forth). A successful resistance check reduces the Area effect to half its normal rank against that target (round down, minimum of 1 rank)._

The Area effect in this case being the Damage 3, which is resisted by Toughness. 

So she throws the spell at you, you get to make a Dodge check DC 13 (10 + Area Effect Rank, which is 3 in this case). If you pass then you've jumped out of the worst of it and only take a Toughness DC 16 (15 + 1, half the 3 effect rank), but if you fail then you take the brunt and have to roll a DC 18 (15 +3) Toughness check as your body starts to rot away.

Again, totally open to being wrong, but this is what I've read and gathered. Is there something I'm missing?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Yep, not only is Isaera extremely squishy, but she hasn't even got her new frost armor ability up....
> 
> toughness: [roll0]
> 
> So that's three degrees of failure.  Already staggered, and now a -1 penalty on top of that.
> 
> Can Mor'Lag reach the centaurs with her charge?   I was thinking an attack roll from her was in order.


Owww.  Sorry Isa!

And no, I dont think MorLag has any movement boosters.  So she moved 30 and used her action to move another 20, getting up in the face of one and making herself a target.

----------


## BananaPhone

> Yep, not only is Isaera extremely squishy, but she hasn't even got her new frost armor ability up....
> 
> toughness: [roll0]
> 
> So that's three degrees of failure.  Already staggered, and now a -1 penalty on top of that.
> 
> Can Mor'Lag reach the centaurs with her charge?   I was thinking an attack roll from her was in order.



Oof...

Look on the bright side though...they _were_ planning an ambush, so...Marion was right  :Small Big Grin: . That'll be comforting for Isaera, yeah?

----------


## WindStruck

> And no, I dont think MorLag has any movement boosters.  So she moved 30 and used her action to move another 20, getting up in the face of one and making herself a target.


Says here:   "You can combine a charge action with a move action, allowing you to move up to twice your speed (your speed rank as a move action, then your speed rank again when you charge)."




> Oof...
> 
> Look on the bright side though...they _were_ planning an ambush, so...Marion was right . That'll be comforting for Isaera, yeah?


I really disagree with that.   Planning an ambush is not the same thing as having backup in case things go wrong.

----------


## BananaPhone

Yeah...they're just a notoriously aggressive, savage species knowing for plundering and enslaving others and almost driving the Tauren to extinction...brandishing weapons and arrayed and hiding in a semi-circle around us...I'm sure they had nothing but the friendliest of intentions  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## WindStruck

Also here is the full description of the perception modifier:




> Non-Area?
> Perception: The effect works on anyone able to perceive the target point with a particular sense, chosen when you apply this extra, like a Sense-Dependent effect (see the Sense-Dependent modifier). Targets get a Dodge resistance check, as usual, but if the check is successful suffer no effect (rather than half). Concealment that prevents a target from perceiving the effect also blocks it. This modifier includes the Sense-Dependent flaw (see Flaws) so it cannot be applied again. If it is applied to an already Sense-Dependent effect, it costs 2 points per rank rather than 1.
> 
> Definitely Area:
> Perception: A perception area effect can be placed anywhere the user can accurately perceive. Perception area effects neither require an attack check nor allow a Dodge resistance check, although targets still get a normal resistance check against the effect. perception area effects are blocked by either concealment or cover; choose one when acquiring the effect. For concealment, if the attacker cant accurately perceive a target in the area, it is unaffected. Thus even heavy smoke or darkness can block the effect. Effects blocked by cover are much like conventional area effects: solid barriers interfere with the effect, even if they are transparent, but the effect ignores concealment like darkness, shadows, or smoke. Only targets behind total cover are unaffected.
> 
> Example: Mindmaster has a Burst Area Affliction, allowing him to seize control of the minds of everyone in the affected area. He must be able to accurately perceive a target to control it; an invisible foe or one out of his line of sight, for example, would be unaffected, even if they were within the area of the burst. On the other hand, targets behind a glass wall or invisible force field are affected, since Mindmaster can perceive them. Conversely, Fright-Master has a Burst Area Affliction as wellhis fear-inducing gas. Targets behind a solid barrier (such as on the other side of that glass wall or invisible shield) are unaffected, but the unseen or concealed target is, even though Fright-Master cant perceive him, since the gas still reaches them.

----------


## BananaPhone

Making an Expertise roll for Summoning Varghast. 

*Expertise (Magic - Fel):* (1D20+11)[*21*]


Ooop, scratch that, need Standard action this turn for Concentration Death and Decay.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Originally Posted by BananaPhone
> 
> 
> *Spoiler: P.S. BananaPhone!*
> Show
> 
> Heads up, I think you'll find your Blastwave, Corruption and  Death and Decay all have DC 5 less than your sheet describes.  My proficiency with the system is increasing, and I'm learning things!
> 
> Basic formula for attack stuff is damage powers have a *resistance DC of 15+Rank* because they incorporate an attack roll.  Corruption, as a Perception based power, automatically hits; but the tradeoff for not having to roll to hit is the *resistance DC of 10+Rank*.  Similarly, I've learned more about Area powers like Blastwave, and Death and Decay.  With area effects, the impacted enemies get a *Dodge Resistance at 10+Rank* first.  That's to determine if they're hit for full effect, or for half ranks (or none, in the case of a minion).  After that, they get a resistance check - with no attack roll, the Resistance roll is the *appropriate defence (Toughness, Fortitude or Will) at DC 10+Rank.* (I had felt it was weird to be rolling dodge to avoid disease - now I read the rules again the whole thing makes so much more sense.)  If you think I've misunderstood something, let me know!
> ...


Bloop blorp.  You are (both) correct and I am the dumb. I was mixing up the PL limit rule _(Double the PL for the total of attack bonus and effect rank; straight PL for effect rank on things that don't make attack rolls)_.  You're right; DCs are fine as they are.  Fortunately (for me), the centaur gal passed her dodge check, then passed her resistance to the D&D.  So she's fine, if wildly defoliative right now.

As for the death and decay thing, back when you used it last, I think I was substituting Fortitude as its resistance roll because the nature of the spell is attacking internal physiological integrity, like a poison or disease.  Now that I'm a little clearer on things, you can tell me which way you want that to go, Bananaphone.  There's gonna be the Dodge-For-Half part either way, but will you take the thematic sidegrade to Fortitude resistance, or stick with the vanilla Toughness resistance?




> Originally Posted by BananaPhone
> 
> 
> Oof...
> 
> Look on the bright side though...they _were_ planning an ambush, so...Marion was right . That'll be comforting for Isaera, yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since your party struck the first blow, whether they were just being cautious expecting that you might be hostile, or whether they intended to get the first blow themselves, can only remain ambiguous!  Alas, the fog of war.


*ALSO Windstruck you are right, Mor'Lag can and should punch a centaur as part of the charge.  I don't know why I assumed the charge rules wouldn't be standard d20.*

----------


## BananaPhone

> Bloop blorp.  You are (both) correct and I am the dumb. I was mixing up the PL limit rule _(Double the PL for the total of attack bonus and effect rank; straight PL for effect rank on things that don't make attack rolls)_.  You're right; DCs are fine as they are.  Fortunately (for me), the centaur gal passed her dodge check, then passed her resistance to the D&D.  So she's fine, if wildly defoliative right now.
> 
> As for the death and decay thing, back when you used it last, I think I was substituting Fortitude as its resistance roll because the nature of the spell is attacking internal physiological integrity, like a poison or disease.  Now that I'm a little clearer on things, you can tell me which way you want that to go, Bananaphone.  There's gonna be the Dodge-For-Half part either way, but will you take the thematic sidegrade to Fortitude resistance, or stick with the vanilla Toughness resistance?


Oh Toughness, definitely. I don't want Undead being immune to my best spell  :Small Tongue: .

Toughness is the check they need to make against it.





> Since your party struck the first blow, whether they were just being cautious expecting that you might be hostile, or whether they intended to get the first blow themselves, can only remain ambiguous!  Alas, the fog of war.


Pigs arse, fog of war  :Small Tongue:  lol. If I went into the hills of Afghanistan and I was suddenly surrounded by 3 Taliban hiding in the bushes with guns drawn and ready, I wouldn't be thinking oO(Ohh maybe they're just being cautious and they're just looking for directions or something...).

----------


## BananaPhone

Edit: Sorry fellows, posted in the wrong thread.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Oh Toughness, definitely. I don't want Undead being immune to my best spell .
> 
> Toughness is the check they need to make against it.


Oh, yeah.  I hadn't thought of that.  Makes sense!





> Pigs arse, fog of war  lol. They were goons there to ambush us and nothing can convince me otherwise hah.


_"It's time to come in from the cold, Marion.  The war is over!"_





It will be very rewarding to see Marion's emotional breakdown some day when she is allowed to unclench her Running-For-Her-Life muscles.

----------


## BananaPhone

Toughened her up. Good cardio too  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## MrAbdiel

> ... If I went into the hills of Afghanistan and I was suddenly surrounded by 3 Taliban hiding in the bushes with guns drawn and ready, I wouldn't be thinking oO(Ohh maybe they're just being cautious and they're just looking for directions or something...).


Then you'd be arrested and executed for attacking government officials.  The 2020's are really making a run to be the most garbage of decades!

----------


## BananaPhone

I still remember my FB being alive on 2019 New Years Day with gifs from the 1920s, and optimistic cheers of the reliving a 'Swinging 20s'. 

Sweet summer children...

----------


## WindStruck

> Pigs arse, fog of war  lol. If I went into the hills of Afghanistan and I was suddenly surrounded by 3 Taliban hiding in the bushes with guns drawn and ready, I wouldn't be thinking oO(Ohh maybe they're just being cautious and they're just looking for directions or something...).


Still a really bad analogy.  But I really don't care to discuss it anymore.  Either way, you're just predisposed to think the centaurs are evil and were plotting something, so literally nothing I'm going to be able to do to convince you otherwise.

edit: oh yes, bonus points for killing off the plant life in the oasis.    :Small Tongue: 

Anyway, I think for area effects it would make sense to substitute dodge for fortitude since they're relatively interchangeable.  So in other words, it's an effect you can't really 'dodge' but something your body resists.  Then the toughness check would come after, either way.

----------


## Feathersnow

I honestly wasn't sure how M&M handled charges.  Honestly,  I'm pretty fuzzy on the whole system. 

I'll roll an attack, taking a -2 for power attack and a -2 for charging 

(1d20+6)[*7*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I honestly wasn't sure how M&M handled charges.  Honestly,  I'm pretty fuzzy on the whole system. 
> 
> I'll roll an attack, taking a -2 for power attack and a -2 for charging 
> 
> [roll0]


Ah, the troublesome Nat1.  Alas.

----------


## BananaPhone

> edit: oh yes, bonus points for killing off the plant life in the oasis.


It'll grow back  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## Plaids

I seems that it's Jakk'ari's turn to act. 
I think the status of the party overall is Isaera is bleeding out causing her to be hindered and dazed, Marion is buffed by demon armor, Emelia is untouched but in the area, and Mor'Lag is in melee with the centaur.
The enemy seems to have summoned an elemental, the female centaur is running out of the corruption zone, and the male centaur are in a semicircle.

Jakk'ari is going to move right in front of Isaera to hopefully act as a troll shield for her while also attacking the centaur who hit Isaera with a Blast attack.
Also if possible Jakk'ari will spend a VP to use Leadership to remove dazed from Isaera. The page I am looking at doesn't say using it requires a standard action. Also I'm assuming that everyone got their VP reset to 1 after weeks of not adventuring.

Leadership description: https://www.d20herosrd.com/5-advanta...RSHIP-FORTUNE-

Rolling for blast: *Assuming the centaur is in mid range. (1d20+6)[*18*]

----------


## WindStruck

Well Isaera should be well within the cave now, since I also decided to use some extra effort to take more movement.

I'm not entirely sure if you can cure her staggered condition simply by curing dazed.  Like, in a way staggered = dazed+hindered mechanically, but it was inflicted essentially by taking a lot of damage (failing a toughness save by a lot).


Wait.  Since hindered.   No, that's really bad.  Getting staggered effectively cuts your speed down by a quarter then.  Even with expending extra effort to move faster, that would mean she only makes it to the entrance of the cave.  Gee, thanks!

----------


## Plaids

The intent was to just cure the dazed component of staggered and possibly cure the hindered condition later with healing later. I don't know if healing and leadership allows characters to heal components of conditions. Leadership only allows the removal of dazed, fatigued, or stunned. So, if healing components of a condition aren't allowed I'll retract the use of leadership and use healing later.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Well Isaera should be well within the cave now, since I also decided to use some extra effort to take more movement.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure if you can cure her staggered condition simply by curing dazed.  Like, in a way staggered = dazed+hindered mechanically, but it was inflicted essentially by taking a lot of damage (failing a toughness save by a lot).
> 
> 
> Wait.  Since hindered.   No, that's really bad.  Getting staggered effectively cuts your speed down by a quarter then.  Even with expending extra effort to move faster, that would mean she only makes it to the entrance of the cave.  Gee, thanks!





> The intent was to just cure the dazed component of staggered and possibly cure the hindered condition later with healing later. I don't know if healing and leadership allows characters to heal components of conditions. Leadership only allows the removal of dazed, fatigued, or stunned. So, if healing components of a condition aren't allowed I'll retract the use of leadership and use healing later.




Turns out the SRD suggests, fortunately, addresses this directly: "The individual conditions making up a combined condition can be resolved individually. For example, if an effect that removes the dazed condition is used on a staggered character (who is dazed and hindered), then the character is no longer dazed, only hindered."  So you can, in fact, decompose compound conditions into their parts.  But you're not wrong, Windstruck; the condition is suggesting that Isaera is debilitated with pain and genuine injury.  A leadership use would be a morale recovering, causing someone to focus and push through the pain with cinematic commitment to action; with genuine healing waiting in the wings.  It might result in the kind of situation where someone is technically uninjured, but still sporting cinematic cuts, bruises, and arrow shafts.

Fortunately, Plaids is RPing Jakk'ari's _Leadership_ talent as blended with his troll spiritual gifting.  So the removal of that dazed condition is, in this case, a certain amount of his regenerative heritage as a troll being supernaturally parcelled out to an ally, for a long enough moment to make the difference.  I'll acknowledge the interesting nature of that gift when I do the IC roundup of the actions, but for now, the use works.  Isaera is now just hindered, and with a -1 injury.

A couple of things to untangle quickly; all the result of playing a game that is designed to be chattered out over a table in periodic posting.

The spear injured Isaera, but I hadn't necessarily imagined it had actually transfixed her. More like it gouged deeply along her waist, creating a painful, bleeding wound as it clipped her.  However, I'm happy to let Windstruck decide the specific quality of the injury.  So she might not have actually keeled over with the spear in her; more like she took the wound, staggered back, and shuffled desperately off toward the cave.  Technically Isaera acts before Jakk'ari; but since there's no interleafed enemy actions, I'm happy to say the sequence is something like:

Mor'Lag explodes across the ground to engage the centre-most centaur, making herself an obvious and aggressive distraction.
Jakk'ari dispenses a geyser of flame at the leftmost centaur, then rushes over to Isaera as she staggers from the injury.
Jakk'ari lays a hand on the side of her face and imparts a supernatural gift of trollish healing, not to mention emptying another cupful of water from the ocean of hostility between elves and trolls across the world.
Isaera, now only _Hindered_ and not also _Dazed_, she is free to double-move over to the cave and inside its protective shelter.
Marion keeps pace, conducting her magics as she goes as a rearguard action.

... And then it's Emilia's turn!


P.S. Plaids: the centauress isn't summoning an elemental as much as seeking the aid of an elemental spirit she brought with her.  It's not manifesting as an opponent; it's just on the unmanifested side of things, being the cause of her Elemental Control right now.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Jakk'ari's attack flattens one of the centaurs; and between a fair assessment of their odds and Emilia offering the international sign for "no bully plz", the remaining centaurs flee under cover of the cloud!  They move faster than anyone in the group, but if someone has range and is desperate for parting shots, they are entitled to take them.  Otherwise, we're out of combat!

----------


## BananaPhone

Two rounds of DC 16/19 toughness checks on the centauress and no effect?

That's worrying. Have to buff the spell somehow.

----------


## MrAbdiel

She passed the first one, and fled out of the zone immediately in that turn.  I thought it was cool if the contagion 'followed' her to kill all the plants around her, but strictly speaking she wasn't subject to a second round of attempted damage.  And even though it's killing the plants, the plants do not become contagious and pass it back because... that would be completely mechanically insane and would eliminate the world's entire biosphere!  But she did pass the reflex to half the ranks and then the toughness to tank the damage.  So she was hit, and has suffered; but not sufficient to qualify for a mechanical penalty!

Edit: You don't need to buff the spell.  It's mad powerful! What you need is some way to cause dice to always roll favorably. :D

----------


## WindStruck

So Luck Control?    :Small Wink:

----------


## BananaPhone

> Edit: You don't need to buff the spell.  It's mad powerful! What you need is some way to cause dice to always roll favorably. :D





> So Luck Control?



Heeey, that's not a bad idea! Some type of Feature where you have to roll twice on your saves and take the worst result  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Heeey, that's not a bad idea! Some type of Feature where you have to roll twice on your saves and take the worst result .


>_<. Oh you!

Interestingly the Luck advantage seems to be one of the most commonly banned advantages I see in M&M because its such a no brainer.  In this game, MorLag has it with the specific flavour that its for use in situations where two heads are better than one; and anyone can win me over quickly with good flavour excuses.  But otherwise Im applying hiiiigh scrutiny to Luck!

----------


## WindStruck

I was thinking it was unreasonable for any of us who have not lived in Kalimdor before to know much if anything about the centaurs.  But in case we have heard things or read up on anything lately...

history: (1d20+8)[*15*]

Also, there would be multiple different tribes of them, yes?

----------


## BananaPhone

I would've imagined the 'stay away from the centaurs' would've been a relatively common theme during our 3-week acclimatization to the area, particularly as one of the missions involved them?

----------


## WindStruck

If you recall, that mission dealt with taking out one specific chieftain who seems responsible for making the tribe more warlike and unruly.

It was *not* to wipe all the centaurs out or kill as many as possible. Or to free slaves or whathaveyou.

I hope that distinction may actually start to give you some doubts.

----------


## BananaPhone

Not to go to war and genocide them all, but a warning about them  :Small Tongue: . They war constantly with everyone around them (including other centaur), and pushed the Tauren to the brink of extinction until the arrival of the orcs helped them out, and they're known for cannibalism within their own tribes  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## Plaids

I think Isaera just met Bwonsamdi the Loa of the grave due to having the blessing of the loa shared with her. I like that additional piece of narrative and it makes me curious. Which afterlife do you think your character is currently trending towards given how they are at the moment?
I'm thinking Jakk'ari is trending to Bwonsamdi's realm or another one related to it.
*Spoiler: Shadowlands Spoilers*
Show

I think Ardenweald given how some Loa are currently resting there after being killed on Azeroth. Also Jakk'ari gets to avoid going to the Maw if he dies due to Bwonsamdi looking out for him. But I don't what is going to happen with the rest of the party. 
I could see Marion scheming against Denathrius, Mor'Lag marching in Maldraxus, and Isaera going to Bastion if she gets a little more traumatized.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I was thinking it was unreasonable for any of us who have not lived in Kalimdor before to know much if anything about the centaurs.  But in case we have heard things or read up on anything lately...
> 
> history: [roll0]
> 
> Also, there would be multiple different tribes of them, yes?


*Spoiler: Isaera's History Knowledge About Centaurs*
Show

Having left Kalimdor and not maintained much contact with it a very long time ago - some seven thousand years, in fact.  Once the ancient highborne departed for new lands that would become Qual'Thalas, the Night Elves enacted a magical defence to shroud the continent in confusing mist to deter and mislead sailors, making it very difficult for anyone less than absolutely determined to make their way to the ancient elven homelands.  This means that any information you might have learned in reading elven history about the centaur might be quite outdated.

Except, it's not.  More specifically, there _is no high elven history that mentions the centaurs_, even though elves are very good at recording history.  And some living elves are only four or five generations away from the great Exile!  The place that the centaur apparently dwell, which the Tauren and Night Elves call _Desolace_ was once _Mashan'she_, "the sunlit land"; an appellation that seems to you to speak more of pleasant, sunny loveliness than blasted sunscorchedness.  The centaur seem simply not to have existed, six thousand years ago - though knowing where they came from, and when, would require some dedicated research, and perhaps questions to knowledgeable Kalimdor natives.





> I would've imagined the 'stay away from the centaurs' would've been a relatively common theme during our 3-week acclimatization to the area, particularly as one of the missions involved them?


There's a deal of common knowledge that you can reasonably expect all your characters would know, by dint of being adventurous types, and making some preparation to live in Ratchet.

- The centaur have five major tribes, who have historically dwelled in Desolace but have in recent years become more territorial and bloodthirsty, pushing the Kolkar out into the barrens, and other tribes elsewhere.
- The plains Tauren tribes recently drove the centaur out of Mulgore, and established Thunder Bluff upon the great mesas there, over the fertile valleys.  The Tauren claim they were expelled from that land by centaur incursions hundreds of years ago; and the assistance of the Darkspear Trolls and the Orcs in retaking what they claim to be their ancestral homeland is the foundation of the mostly peaceful race's unswerving dedication to the warrior-heart horde.
- The Horde - especially Orcs and Tauren - have absolutely nothing positive to say about centaurs.  As far as they are concerned, these are unreasoning, brutal ruffians who respect only threat of force.
- Night elves do not have much contact with the centaur historically, although after the Third War, as they have become reactivating their presense in outposts throughout the continent, clashes are becoming more common.
- Night elves consider the repetition of the rumor that the centaur are the unloved bastard children of their demigod Cenarius to be an offense bordering on blasphemy.  Since Cenarius was killed by Grom Hellscream, he is unable to plead his own defence to the charge.
- Centaur females appear to have a monopoly on their elemental magics; but pursuit of these magics is considered weak and secondary to strength in arms.
- The Alliance - especially its humans - are conflicted by the existence of Kalimdor natives, especially centaur and quillboar.  While it is hard to deny the manifest savagery of those species at present, there is no firm agreement on whether it is possible, or desirable, to attempt some diplomatic effort continuously when the centaur themselves seem uninterested in anything but territorialism.




> I think Isaera just met Bwonsamdi the Loa of the grave due to having the blessing of the loa shared with her. I like that additional piece of narrative and it makes me curious. Which afterlife do you think your character is currently trending towards given how they are at the moment?
> I'm thinking Jakk'ari is trending to Bwonsamdi's realm or another one related to it.
> *Spoiler: Shadowlands Spoilers*
> Show
> 
> I think Ardenweald given how some Loa are currently resting there after being killed on Azeroth. Also Jakk'ari gets to avoid going to the Maw if he dies due to Bwonsamdi looking out for him. But I don't what is going to happen with the rest of the party. 
> I could see Marion scheming against Denathrius, Mor'Lag marching in Maldraxus, and Isaera going to Bastion if she gets a little more traumatized.


*Spoiler: Shadowlands Spoilers Redux*
Show

Without conceding that 'my' Shadowlands will unfold just as it has in the official lore, Mor'Lag definately Maldraxxus, Marion definately Revendreth, and I agree, Ardenweald for Jakk'ari to hang out with the wild gods.  But on the other hand, I wonder if a Farraki will really be happy in a land of such unrelentingly cool, green shade?  Emilia... Possibly Maldraxxus as well, though I'm sure she might prefer Bastion.  Isaera I can see in Bastion, though likely she'd end up as part of the Forsworn, refusing to forget!



Alright, all caught up.  I'm going to assume the debreif after the fight has reached an uneasy impasse, and everyone is going to agree to get-on-with-it without conceding anything, because no one wants to draw this out! :)

As per the recovery rules, outside of combat, you can take reasonable measures and Isaera can be recovered in a couple of minutes.  However, she did use Extra Effort to get out of the firing line.  That being the case, she's fatigued, and would require about an hour of rest to stop being fatigued.  Did your party want to go a little further into the cave just to be covered from the outside potential threat and try to rest a bit, or push on, trusting to stop and rest further along the track, deeper in the cave?

----------


## BananaPhone

> - The Horde - especially Orcs and Tauren - have absolutely nothing positive to say about centaurs.  As far as they are concerned, these are unreasoning, brutal ruffians who respect only threat of force.


Even the Orcs think the centaur are mindless savages...

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Even the Orcs think the centaur are mindless savages...


Indeed; an amusing shortsightedness for a species so recently liberated from the internment camps they were put in for being mindless savages.  But theres only so much empathy you can dare to extend to someone who is chucking a spear at your head.  So yknow.  Theres levels of abstraction which people and powers necessarily engage in.

----------


## Feathersnow

I will point out, to Mor'Lag, the idea that they were impossible to negotiate with, or even that they were actually attacking,  is largely academic. 
Marion is the leader and she won.  Isaera disagreed with her decision but no one actively backed her.  These are the relevant points

----------


## WindStruck

Who elected Marion the leader?   Also it did seem that Emilia was at least trying to have a peaceful resolution to the conflict.

----------


## Feathersnow

You don't _elect_ leaders.  As a warlock, she automatically is higher rank than anyone but Isaera, a Mage.  But Marion is a noble, so that breaks the tie.  More practically, Marion _acts_ the way Mor'Lag thinks a leader should, even if she is soft and humble by Ogre standards.

----------


## MrAbdiel

That is to say, Marion fits Mor'Lag's criteria for leader; and Marion has felt no strong compunction to disabuse the ogress of the notion.  On the reverse, Jakk'ari has loosely identified Emilia as someone whose lead he is willing to follow _at least here and now_.

Officially, there are no leaders of your guild.  Emilia is the only member with an asterisk next to her name, and that's because she's the liason back to the Argent Dawn; a role that explicitly makes no presumptions about leadership.

It's possible you guys might want to have a formal leadership discussion at some point; but maybe not.  It may be more fun to scoot along thusly and see what interesting situations result from assumptions, or from the decision not to challenge them.

Barefoot teller of tales, etc etc.  Seraphis can put the matter on the agenda for the next meeting, if she's told to!

Edit: Also I'm in no rush to punt the scene along if you'd like to keep going, re: Emilia peacemaker efforts!

----------


## WindStruck

Oh right.   That entire post was Mor'Lag's thought process...

----------


## Feathersnow

> Oh right.   That entire post was Mor'Lag's thought process...


I'm sorry.  I sometimes fail to clearly communicate or differentiate between IC and OoC, and being on the internet makes subtlety and tone difficult to convey.

----------


## BananaPhone

I don't consider Marion or anyone to be "the leader" (though such a role would need to be filled IRL, luckily we have the luxury of PBP decision-making!). She's had enough spot-light on her due to both her assertive and unconventional personality and her money-making scheme, and I don't want to take the spot-light away from other characters or make it feel like the game is just the Marion and Co. Show. 

She'll appreciate Mor'laghs support during group disagreements, and she'll offer solutions if the group wants to try it, but she won't be strutting around like the cock of the roost. 

Right now her disagreement with Isaera is, from an OOC perspective, entertaining  :Small Wink: . I think it's funny anyway. You've got an aristocratically born but school-of-hard-knocks and ambitious warlock (played by an opinionated blowhard), an Argent Dawn comissioned Paladin, an idealistic elven mage, an older troll shaman in tune with natures elements and a might-makes-right Ogre outcast. 

Such an eclectic group is going to have some sparks flying occasionally, so I don't take WS or JWL's IC or OOC disagreements personally, it's all just part of the entertainment and fun!

----------


## MrAbdiel

It's particularly funny to me because a lot of the diverse approaches come from similar sources.

Mor'Lag, Isaera, Emilia, and Marion ALL have been ousted from their devastated homelands and the massacre  and are trying, in some fashion, to figure out how life goes on after all that.  And Jakk'ari's people had their homeland devastated many many generations ago, and they never really got up off the mat; just slowly managed their dwindling influence and power.  In a sense, he's older than the rest of the group in a civilizational sense because everyone else is adjusting in to a new reality where their tribe, nation, or what have you has been smashed to atoms, denuding the survivors of any sense of inherited power or safety.  Jakk'ari is Old-Man-Troll-Empire, wringing his hands and saying "Aw buddies, I wish I could say it gets easier; but you can at least get tougher."

Specifically with Marion and Isaera, Alterac is probably viewed with more hostility than Qual'Thalas by most alliance folks, but neither are exactly popular in the Alliance; and both ended up devestated by the scourge (though Alterac was pre-devestated by an Ottoman-style carve-up of interests, and enough of its people probably fled to start new lives that their destruction at the hands of the scourge could be called less catastrophic than Qual'Thalas.)

But Marion comes out the other side of this, having grown up forever with a sense that her family had the trappings of power and safety but never really had it; and her conclusion, in my observation, is something like "I will never allow _myself_ to be put in such a position of vulnerability, no matter what."  Which manifests as frontloaded, almost hostile expectation towards people and groups who have an established history of threat.

Isaera, whose ancient capital has been devastated and whose people lost something like nine out of ten living members, seems to me to have come away with a conclusion like "I cannot expose the people I love to this kind of harm again."  Which manifests, at least in this situation, as a first instinct towards trying to do as little as possible to provoke a conflict with an enemy who can theoretically be reasoned with.

That's how I read it all, anyway.

----------


## Plaids

Now that I think about it Jakk'ari's civilization is probably the second best in wellbeing since a substantial portion of its people are still alive, they still control some territory, there is still cultural continuity amongst the people, and the the political organizations still standing and somewhat effective.
Emelia's hometown of StormWind is definitely the most well off.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh yeah, I forgot for a moment that Emilia is technically Stormwind nobility, and just spent a bunch of her formative years in Lordaeron.  Stormwind's different in that it was destroyed when Emilia was like.. 1, or 2.  She might be the child carried by Lothar in the classic image!

*Spoiler: Lothar-Moses*
Show




I guess in a sense she's been surrounded by ruin all her life - either Stormwind pulling itself out of ruin, or Lordaeron falling to it irrecoverably. A different flavor of orphan for the hero mill, for sure.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I have progressed the scene!  Welcome to Wailing Caverns!  As per usual, I have delivered a series of investigation and procession prompts, but you are entitled to suggest alternatives.

----------


## WindStruck

Is there any chance that Isaera can comprehend any bit of the Darnassian, considering I think it had some relation to Thelassian?

----------


## MrAbdiel

...Yes.  I will permit you to make an investigation check, because of the mutual roots of the languages.  It won't be east - call it DC 19.  If you succeed, I'll decode some additional data for you!

----------


## WindStruck

Investigation you say?  For Isaera?   Well that's generous.   I was thinking a pure intelligence check...

investigation: (1d20+14)[*19*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hey!  You maintained your theme of rolling bad, and also passed!

I figured investigation seemed appropriate since this is very much a quick deduction process; and also I tend to take skills that are even a little bit appropriate over raw abilities when I can.  I'll make a Isaera's deduction addendum tomorrow when I get up!

----------


## WindStruck

Very interesting.   And oh boy, another roll?!  Please no 5s this time.  I need at least a six!

(1d20+14)[*33*]

----------


## JoyWonderLove

Sorry, really slow, trying to make a post to pull together all the detective details and then throw my suggestion at the group!

----------


## MrAbdiel

It's too late, Joy.  I saw that double post.  Shame!  Shame!  Shame!

----------


## JoyWonderLove

> It's too late, Joy.  I saw that double post.  Shame!  Shame!  Shame!


Clearly, I did it intentionally to make up for my slow posting rate. 

_You're welcome_.

----------


## Plaids

Resting and eating rations sounds like a good idea. Going West to the disturbance of abundant life magic will probably entail some trouble like mutated animals while I think the East would more likely have friendly figures who are opposing the disrupting force.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'll be posting tomorrow.

----------


## BananaPhone

Making an *Investigation* roll for Ms M:

*Investigation:* (1D20+2)[*16*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Mr GM, what would be the mutants and masterminds version of an Eye of Kilrogg? One that is not channelled, but feeds information back to you after you send it off to explore?

----------


## MrAbdiel

An interesting notion!  The Eye of Killrogg in WOW is channelled; but the way it was used in old Warcraft II was just summon and off it goes, so that's enough for me to accept there's a variation. INFACT it's enough for me to make a WHOLE LORE ASSUMPTION about! :D

Mechanically, you're looking at Remote Senses (Sight).  With the Extras Simultaneous (So you don't go blind while it's up, and can operate normally with just a free action each round to sustain it), No Conduit (So it's a filtered use of your vision, enemies not able to harm you through visual effects nor you able to use perception ranged abilities through it [Which I would O_O at anyway]. 
 Normally that's a +1 ability, but because of the linked power below making it not quite so busted to zoom around mapping out all the threats, I'll call it a +0 tradeoff for no perception attacks, or sense-dependant damage.).  3 Pts per rank.  We'll extend its range (technically you're not permitted to extend the range of a Rank-ranged power, but we're rollin') for an extra 1 point.  For flavour, we'll add a quirk that means one of your own eyes creepily rolls back in your head while you are experiencing two feeds of vision at once.  That's a flat +1 and a -1.  4 ranks will bring it to 12.

Then we start ramping off the cliff, because we still need it to be punchable, and we need it to be mobile n'fast.  We'll call that Limited (Ceases when the eyeball takes any kind of damage) and...Well, that's annoying.  There's no "move your remove senses around" thing.

So we'll make it a tiny little zoomy summon, and link it to the Remove Senses. That'll be good 'nuff for me.  Let's make this summon as sleek as possible.

1 Rank of Summon.  1 Point for Mental Link (once you give it the command "go forth and be my little quad drone GoPro" it'll do so, though if it sees something, like a fork in the road or an enemy you're worried will have a go at it, you can use a move action to mentally direct it to do one thing or another.)  We'll call it a Limited summon, because it can't really take actions other than moving around and looking at things.  Possibly intimidating them if you're really clever.  So that's all of a 2 pt summon, for a 15 pt creature.

Six ranks in fly (12).  Three points into dodge.  And, because it's so destructible, I'll say it has -3 Toughness and -3 Parry, for another 6 points of dodge.  That's normally more dodge than you're allowed, but it's a special occasion.  So it's very hard to chuck rocks at, but if someone manages to get next to it (somehow) they'll pop it like a balloon.  Fits the source.

So that comes out to a 14pt compound power; a rank 1 summon and a rank 4 remote sensing.  It produces a bowling ball sized neon green flaming demon eye that flies around at 200 mph.  While it is active, you have a simultaneous 'overlay' of what it sees, and one of your own eyes is creepilly rolled back (and shut, if you like.).  The Eye can take no actions that are not simply exploratory, and has a certain amount of autonomy to execute commands you give it like "Explore the western tunnel, at slow enough pace that I can comprehend it". You'll need to take move actions to mentally command it to overcome impasses when relevent, but it has 0 int, which is human average, so it'll navigate well in most situations.  You can use your own perception skill through its vision, and investigation skill where relevant to visual clues.  Because of the rank of the power and the extended range, the Eye can go up to one mile from you before hitting its range limit and desummoning.

If you wanted to cast such a power as a Ritual, under normal circumstances, it would cost you days to research and 140 minutes to execute the casting.  But presumably, you asked because you considered jury-rigging a ritual!

That'd cost you 1 Victory point.  It'd take 14 rounds to cast and.. Woof. A DC 29 Expertise: Magic (Fel) check.  I guess we have to try to bust it down with some flaws...

Let's add Feedback, so if the eye gets slapped out of existence instead of fading out normally, Marion gets a nosebleed.  -1 Per Rank, down to 10 rounds to cast and a DC 25 casting check. That's still asking you to roll an 11+ or lose a VP for no gain, so I'm scrounging for another -1Ranker.  And I'm struggling.  Most of the other flaws are either inappropriate for the power, or don't really offer a meaningful detraction, so they don't qualify as a flaw.

Here's the options as I see them for you.

_Rank 4 Remote Sensing (1 Mile tether) with Mental Link.  DC 25, so your summoning success is 50%.

Rank 3 Remote Sensing (1/2 Mile tether) with Mental link.  DC 23, so you succeed 60 % of the time.

Rank 4 Remote Sensing (1 Mile tether), ditch mental link.  DC 21, so you succeed 70% of the time but you're relying on the eye's decision making prowess without your input.

Rank 3 Remote Sensing (1/2 Mile tether), ditch mental link.  DC 19, so you succeed 80% of the time, but you're relying on the eye's decision making prowess without your input._

That's the spread!  Any of those tickle your fancy?

----------


## BananaPhone

Hmm, given her current status as a 'journeyman' warlock, I think:

_Rank 3 Remote Sensing (1/2 Mile tether), ditch mental link. DC 19, so you succeed 80% of the time, but you're relying on the eye's decision making prowess without your input.
_

Is what she's try and summon on short notice like this.

----------


## BananaPhone

Sorry for not rolling last night. I got drunk and raided with the guild.

Marion will *Take 10* if she can for: 

_Rank 4 Remote Sensing (1 Mile tether), ditch mental link. DC 21, so you succeed 70% of the time but you're relying on the eye's decision making prowess without your input._





If Taking 10 is not allowed, she will use the final DC 19 option.


*Expertise - Fel Magic:* (1D20+11)[*18*]


*Sighs* I really hate this forum roller some times. 

Spending a VP to pass the roll, or just becoming Fatigued instead.

----------


## WindStruck

I thought it cost one victory point just for the _opportunity_ to make that roll.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Sorry for not rolling last night. I got drunk and raided with the guild.
> 
> Marion will *Take 10* if she can for: 
> 
> _Rank 4 Remote Sensing (1 Mile tether), ditch mental link. DC 21, so you succeed 70% of the time but you're relying on the eye's decision making prowess without your input._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well. Two things.  One's bad news, the other... might be good news.

The bad news is, you indeed spend the VP just to make the roll, and indeed you may under no circumstances take 10 on a jury rig.  Them's the breaks with Jury-rigging rituals or gadgets; they either have to be WAY weaksauce or there's a fail chance built it. :(

The other news is... I thought Marion had +11 to Expertise: Magic (Fel) because she has 3 Int, for the total of 14, the maximum one can have in a skill at this power level.  That's what I based my percentile estimates off.  Am I wrong? Are the values on your sheet the total skill+stat values?

----------


## BananaPhone

> Well. Two things.  One's bad news, the other... might be good news.
> 
> The bad news is, you indeed spend the VP just to make the roll, and indeed you may under no circumstances take 10 on a jury rig.  Them's the breaks with Jury-rigging rituals or gadgets; they either have to be WAY weaksauce or there's a fail chance built it. :(
> 
> The other news is... I thought Marion had +11 to Expertise: Magic (Fel) because she has 3 Int, for the total of 14, the maximum one can have in a skill at this power level.  That's what I based my percentile estimates off.  Am I wrong? Are the values on your sheet the total skill+stat values?



Nope. In fact, your bringing up of such as made me go back and realise what a mess her skill outlay/pp spent is, so I'm going to have to rebuild exactly as is and outlay where points where spent. 

*Spoiler*
Show

(Like it says "(17pp, +4pp (Expertise (Mining) and Technology 5CP Skills)", but that was before we altered the technology/engineering thing, so that means she would've spent 12pp or something. Confusing, yes? I'll have to re-make it exactly as it is and outline exact costs)




But no, I do skill modifiers as a total of both attribute and ranks, so she's got +11. 


Though, Vargheist has +1 Demonology Expertise. Can he Aid Another Marions efforts for +2 to her roll?

Reaching his big, blue claw over and pointing at a line she skipped when she started to chant?

This is me wormily weaselling my way to face-saving success  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## MrAbdiel

A sizable _oof_, my friend.  :P

I'm afraid Vargheist has some insight into the demon _condition_ but, lacking the Ritual Caster advantage, he has nothing to offer that is helpful in this case!  Not to mention I'm not sure you can collab on Jury Rigs anyway.

Alas!  The roll is insufficient, an Marion's face is in peril.  Your options are to let it lapse and cut losses, or use Extra Effort to Retry the roll - sadly the +2 bonus option on Extra Effort is not retro-applicable!

I guess even unflappable noble scions miss a trick, once it a while!

If you don't want to chase the lost VP with effort, I can narrate the spell collapsing, or you can do so, at your leisure.

----------


## BananaPhone

> A sizable _oof_, my friend.  :P
> 
> I'm afraid Vargheist has some insight into the demon _condition_ but, lacking the Ritual Caster advantage, he has nothing to offer that is helpful in this case!  Not to mention I'm not sure you can collab on Jury Rigs anyway.
> 
> Alas!  The roll is insufficient, an Marion's face is in peril.  Your options are to let it lapse and cut losses, or use Extra Effort to Retry the roll - sadly the +2 bonus option on Extra Effort is not retro-applicable!
> 
> I guess even unflappable noble scions miss a trick, once it a while!
> 
> If you don't want to chase the lost VP with effort, I can narrate the spell collapsing, or you can do so, at your leisure.



Well, a sorceress of humility and grace would likely cut her losses and accept their failure, displaying maturity and caution...which is why Marion would push.


*Expertise:* (1D20+11)[*31*]

*Spoiler: Falling with style*
Show





....so, can we go for Option 1?  :Small Big Grin: 

_"Rank 4 Remote Sensing (1 Mile tether) with Mental Link. DC 25, so your summoning success is 50%._

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Well, a sorceress of humility and grace would likely cut her losses and accept their failure, displaying maturity and caution...which is why Marion would push.
> 
> 
> *Expertise:* [roll0]
> 
> *Spoiler: Falling with style*
> Show
> 
> 
> ...


Hah!  Well, how about that?

I think this is a pass-fail check, because you got to select the DC you were shooting for before the roll; so the extra degrees of success, while impressive, will not permit you to push the DC up on the fly after you know you'll meet it.  But you can look really cinematic while you succeed, if you like? :D

----------


## BananaPhone

Aww, yeah fair enough  :Small Smile: .

Let's go with the DC 19 version then, which Marion managed to Fall with Style succeed at.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

Just a quick post to say I love the emerald life vision, and thank you for putting that and all these other goodies together for everyone. I'd be clueless without the help, so yeah. Also, asking because it's relevant (somewhat) to everyone:

In BP/Marion's case for the Eye, is it a little like a cake, in that if you know how to bake one, then you can always make the variants in the future? So, BP chose the DC 19 one wisely, but is NOT locked into just that forevermore, right? I'm guessing it's nice and open ended, but wanted to understand ahead of time. Ritual magic looks like a great option to explore.

Also, unless we see a OH NO EBRU NEEDS HELP GOGOGO or other situation that benefits from us moving ASAP, I vote to rest the hour. Two of five being exhausted and just charging through is not great. We can do it (and it doesn't exactly affect me), but I'd rather everyone be up to standard. 

That said, if the two exhausted players both say GOGOGO, then I'll change my vote to that.

----------


## BananaPhone

Plus if there's a hotpot of food ready then that remaining 45 minutes after waiting the 15 minutes for the Eye to return, will go pretty quickly.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Just a quick post to say I love the emerald life vision, and thank you for putting that and all these other goodies together for everyone. I'd be clueless without the help, so yeah. Also, asking because it's relevant (somewhat) to everyone:
> 
> In BP/Marion's case for the Eye, is it a little like a cake, in that if you know how to bake one, then you can always make the variants in the future? So, BP chose the DC 19 one wisely, but is NOT locked into just that forevermore, right? I'm guessing it's nice and open ended, but wanted to understand ahead of time. Ritual magic looks like a great option to explore.
> 
> Also, unless we see a OH NO EBRU NEEDS HELP GOGOGO or other situation that benefits from us moving ASAP, I vote to rest the hour. Two of five being exhausted and just charging through is not great. We can do it (and it doesn't exactly affect me), but I'd rather everyone be up to standard. 
> 
> That said, if the two exhausted players both say GOGOGO, then I'll change my vote to that.


Hilariously, its like the opposite of that.  Ritual Caster, which is sort of another way to do what Artificer does for potions and gadgets and stuff, is a way to produce one-off neat solutions to problems.  But the rules impress upon the user that this isnt meant to be a cheap path to impossible versatility: you can use a ritual/gadget you throw together once.  If you spend a VP, you can reuse one you have already used.  But for anything approaching sustained use, you gotta buy it with points.

The idea situation for this is something like Marions.  If she decides she likes having Eye of Kilrogg now that shes used it, between this adventure and next, she can spend a point or two of PP to add it to her multi power.  If she decides it was more trouble than it was worth, then it was an experience and thats that.

With the inscription skill you have and the artificer advantage tied to it, Joy, you can do something very similar - spending a VP to sort of hack together on the fly a special inscription for a given purpose, once off!

----------


## WindStruck

Well if there's a hotpot to eat, and we're already waiting for scouting..  eh might as well rest for an hour to get rid of the fatigue.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Plaids

Jakk'ari is going to try to talk the void walker.
Anyone else is free to quip as well.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Interesting!  BP/Marion, you get to designate what happens with Vargheist in combat; but do you want to share custody of his voice with me, for purpose of RP moments like this?

----------


## BananaPhone

Go ahead  :Small Smile: .

----------


## BananaPhone

I'll also be posting tomorrow.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Okay!  Demons cryptically interrogated, eyeballs sent a'scoutin', hotpots eaten, fatigue rested away.  You're ready to roll.  Is the plan still to go through the western (left) passage, towards the concentration of tracks and the visual confirmation of the presence of the Night Elves?  This'll involve going through the water, so if you've any preparations to make your lives easier in that way, now's the time to pipe up.  Otherwise, I'm ready to move the scene alone to this next sequence of amphibious spelunking.

----------


## WindStruck

Well I've no idea.  We haven't gotten any information from Marion yet....

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ah True.  @BananaPhone you can append your discoveries in a post; but I'm also happy to abstract it as "I annotate the map about all the gribblies I see through the eyeball", if I'm right in assuming she's not keeping any of this discovery to herself.

----------


## BananaPhone

That's basically what I thought she was doing through my posts  :Small Tongue: , telling everyone else what she sees and where she sees it.

----------


## WindStruck

Alright, so I guess that means we can look at the spoilers meant for BananaPhone then...   :Small Wink:

----------


## BananaPhone

Cool with me, unless I've missed some super secret she's telling the group everything.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oohhhh yeah, the spoilers. I forget about those sometimes, and how diligently good players restrict themselves.  Yes!  You may read the eyeball spoilers!

----------


## Plaids

It looks like a big, submerged turtle and the night elf druids with a bunch of snakes are in the west. While the East has a large thunder lizard is stuck in a chamber. 

Has the eye gone North or was the eye released before it could go that way?
Given the current information Jakk'ari is probably going to vote for going West to the night elves and life magic which is opposing some other force in the East which he assumes is malevolent.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> It looks like a big, submerged turtle and the night elf druids with a bunch of snakes are in the west. While the East has a large thunder lizard is stuck in a chamber. 
> 
> Has the eye gone North or was the eye released before it could go that way?
> Given the current information Jakk'ari is probably going to vote for going West to the night elves and life magic which is opposing some other force in the East which he assumes is malevolent.


The eye went east, then west, and then encountered a disruptive force that meant Marion had to release it or risk feedback.  So the north is still un-Eyeballed.

I have posted assuming the group has a westward consensus, and there are rolls in your future!  I hope you brought you chalk bags and snorkels.

----------


## Feathersnow

The Climb! (1d20+5)[*21*]
The Swim! (1d20+5)[*9*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Crushed the climb - a little trouble on the swim there, but this does seem like the kind of thing having a second head would help with, maybe.  Easier to get one of them above water?

----------


## Feathersnow

Mor tries to salvage Lag's failure to swim! (1d20+5)[*8*]

----------


## BananaPhone

*The Climb:* (1D20)[*14*]
*The Swim:* (1D20)[*11*]

----------


## BananaPhone

*Toughness:* (1D20+4)[*21*]

Marion is A-Okay in every regard, boss.

----------


## Feathersnow

Toughness check!! (1d20+5)[*7*]

Hopefully this does better

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Toughness check!! [roll0]
> 
> Hopefully this does better


Yknow, as the story runner I have strong reasons to desire your suffering characters; but I will remind you that MorLag invested time and effort in making a chemical solution to this swimming and drowning problem

----------


## Feathersnow

> Yknow, as the story runner I have strong reasons to desire your suffering characters; but I will remind you that MorLag invested time and effort in making a chemical solution to this swimming and drowning problem


Oh, I misread the text and thought the water was too shallow to use it here

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, no worries.  It's shallow in parts, but being swimmy and breathy will definately help.  The water-breath potions, as I conceived them, have a two doses (unusual for a potion, but it's a fairly mild and specific power!) and a dose lasts for an hour or so.

Also, Isaera is asking relevant planning questions, and others are making their descent and swim rolls - timey wimey, posty wosty, etc; I'm happy to assume these happen in the logical sequence of things and no one is descending and heading downstream until everyone is doing it together.  So presumably, chronologically, there's some discussion of the challenges and then a group descent.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

Athletics check, DC 15. (1d20)[*2*]+4 from strength. 
Toughness, DC 12. (1d20)[*7*]+4 from stamina.

Athletics check, DC 10. (1d20)[*4*]+4 from strength. Unless my eyepatch allows me to handwave an easier dc? 
Fortitude check, DC 12. (1d20)[*8*]+4 from stamina. +2 food.

edit~ looks worse than it is? Beat the fortitude check regardless, but the climb wasn't exactly all smiles.

----------


## WindStruck

I don't think Isaera could cast feather fall on other people, right?

----------


## Plaids

Athletics checks
Climbing: (1d20)[*11*]
Swimming: (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Plaids

Toughness Check: For 1 degree of failure on the climb.
Need a 14 or better. (1d20+4)[*9*]
I assume the toughness bonus for Jakk'ari is about the same as Marion's

Please let me know if I mess up some of the M&M rules.
I don't know if dice rolls can be retracted but I would certainly be in favor of going East or North first. If allowed, I will recycle the rolls for future challenges if the challenges were scripted out beforehand.

----------


## BananaPhone

Toughness, my friend is from a combination of Stamina + any Protection ranks you may have. 

Marion has Stamina 0 (average), but she does have Demon Armor which gives her Toughness 4 and Regeneration 4. (so if she slipped, fell and broke her arm you could have the delight of watching it contort and crack itself back to normal in a few minutes)

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Athletics check, DC 15. [roll0]+4 from strength. 
> Toughness, DC 12. [roll1]+4 from stamina.
> 
> Athletics check, DC 10. [roll2]+4 from strength. Unless my eyepatch allows me to handwave an easier dc? 
> Fortitude check, DC 12. [roll3]+4 from stamina. +2 food.
> 
> edit~ looks worse than it is? Beat the fortitude check regardless, but the climb wasn't exactly all smiles.


Rough!  But serviceable.  Sadly, no; the lens isn't helpful in this particular situation.  But no drowning, so you got away with it!




> I don't think Isaera could cast feather fall on other people, right?


Well, looking at your Featherfall power, you took one rank (2pts) of flight, with the Glide and Levitate modifiers for the featherfall effect. Technically that's a 0.5 Pt power right now; you could fill out the other half of that point by making it "Use on others".  That would mean you could cast featherfall on anyone you were grabbing - so, two other targets if you get grabby before a fall.  And the power would last until they hit the ground.  So maybe, yeah!




> Toughness Check: For 1 degree of failure on the climb.
> Need a 14 or better. [roll0]
> I assume the toughness bonus for Jakk'ari is about the same as Marion's
> 
> Please let me know if I mess up some of the M&M rules.
> I don't know if dice rolls can be retracted but I would certainly be in favor of going East or North first. If allowed, I will recycle the rolls for future challenges if the challenges were scripted out beforehand.


What BP said! :)

East or North are options.

It looks like I made too much of an assumption about the group's direction of choice; I guess it seemed a clearer notion before the Eye of Killrog warned of extra dangers.  So hooray for evil eyeballs!  I was worried you were waiting on me to move the scene along, so I won't commit the group to that direction if it seems like there's actually an alternate choice of path.  I'll just archive these rolls for when we or if we do go that direction later!

As for Windstruck's question OOC about the one way tripness... Well, that's a possibility that's worth thinking about.  It seems likely the druids have some way in and out - you can be reasonably sure of that by the fact that they have a map of the region, and the tracks that Emilia's inscribed lens looked over suggested that two emerged from that side of the caverns, went outside, and returned again.  But depending on how senior the druids are, they might have access to aquatic forms, which you do not!

To be clear about the water path, it's fairly swift flowing, but not white-water-rapids.  One could theoretically make their way back upstream up the passage by sticking to the wall and slogging yard by yard, but it'd be dangerous and physically taxing.  A superhuman effort to swim is an option, for those with waterbreathing potions; they permit you to breath water and to swim at the speed a person can run on land, which is sufficient to fight back up the current into the main chasm chamber.

I'll let you guys decide which direction the party does indeed want to go, then I'll clean up my fumble and kill you all at the right location.

I mean thrill.  Thrill you all.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marion will be happy following the direction the group decides. She's gathered the intel, now she'll go with the suggestion of the more strategically inclined.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I'm picking up a sense that people collectively would rather explore the North passage first, or would be happy to follow the group if that was the case - Barring objection, I'll spoiler-archive the other post and make a new one soon.  But now's the time to raise wild objections!

----------


## BananaPhone

No objections, but apologies about not posting yet. I had meant to post for Ms M but I've been distracted recently.

----------


## WindStruck

Well I think I would still end up going west first. Maybe I'm just worrying over nothing?

Though it's a bit concerning no one's got a response for Isaera.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

Voting to go North (even if solo). West seems more dangerous than first assumption, east is a giant question mark, and north has answers to some of those questions. Specifically with Naralax. Even unresponsive, an upclose look might say what happened to Verdan?

Edit, Or we skip the clue gathering stage and just attack if everyone else is ooc bored. Whatever works really.

----------


## WindStruck

Now I'm even more confused about what's going on. Two opposing forces fighting against each other??

I don't think the Tauren coming back at some point to write some notes proves anything.

The same was true for the night elves as well.  They all were camping out there, doing their experiments, going further into the wailing caverns.  Until they suddenly were no longer returning.

----------


## MrAbdiel

North it is!  I have posted.  You have unlocked a new scene, and I have furnished everyone with their own little dropdownamabob's worth of insight or clues, in some cases requiring rolls.

----------


## WindStruck

Well I'm fine with everyone heading northward as a group for now.

And time for a roll.  investigate: (1d20+14)[*31*]

It's a good roll at least.  Can Isaera tell what these draconic runes are meant to do, or at least something along the lines of what they may be saying?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yes.

*Spoiler: Isaera*
Show

While the runes comprise a magical formula rather than spoken communication, you are equipped to guess at the nature of their purpose.  You derive that this is an attempt at a sort of localised cosmic flattening - an effort to bring the material plane closer to an alternative plane and thus to permit a certain amount of magical bleed-through, imposing some of that drawn planes nature more closet upon Azeroth.  In this case, based on the Druidic nature of the enterprise, its likely the Emerald Dream.  An attempt to flex, but not pierce, the membrane of that strange world, at this location.

----------


## BananaPhone

*Expertise - Fel:* (1D20+11)[*27*]

----------


## Plaids

Rolling for expertise in magic(1d20)[*1*]
After Roll: Luckily Jakk'ari knows that the druid is in hibernation and won't attempt to move him.

----------


## JoyWonderLove

@MrA, not mega important but WS might have made a point when I presumed that the druid tracks meant they trekked 'fully' west and came back. Did the fancy eye scan dealie give me any ideas of if the tauren really did pop down the druid fun slide dangerous climb and water rapids, or was it too ambiguous to tell for sure?




> Rolling for expertise in magic[roll0]
> After Roll: Luckily Jakk'ari knows that the druid is in hibernation and won't attempt to move him.


The one good thing about rolling 1 on skills, is you could STILL end up passing them if you invested a ton into them.

That and take 10 Routine Checks. I will shamelessly use that any chance I get (imagine my surprise when I discovered Skill Mastery as a thing).

----------


## Feathersnow

Sorry for the delay l, I missed the update

----------


## MrAbdiel

> @MrA, not mega important but WS might have made a point when I presumed that the druid tracks meant they trekked 'fully' west and came back. Did the fancy eye scan dealie give me any ideas of if the tauren really did pop down the druid fun slide dangerous climb and water rapids, or was it too ambiguous to tell for sure


There are enough tracks in the distinctive hoof shape to determine the tauren moved all over the central chamber; but its not possible to tell by magic eye or conventional tracking if they went swimming, or which way.  But their notes seem to indicate they moved pretty freely west, after being stifled in an attempt to go east.

----------


## BananaPhone

Apologies I've been atrocious for responses this past week.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Woo!  Well, you've ventured North and gained some new information about the scenario, which is crystallizing the choice to come: is it best for the party to head downstream, west, towards where they know at least some of the druids are dwelling; or upstream, east, towards the relatively mysterious source of this arcane radiation?

We'll presume there's an extensive discussion that underpins the salient points raised to quoted dialogue by the characters, but as it stands, the two points of view seem to be...

_Let's go East, since we know the druids in the West seem to be chilling, and we don't know what's happening in the East.  That information is most valuable._

vs...

_Let's go West, since we might be able to get more information and help from those Druids, before we push East._

I don't suppose I can convince you to... _split the party._  Ehehehe.  Heh heh... Heh... *Rubs hands together, slyly.*

----------


## JoyWonderLove

That would be great - I had no clue that was really an option, and I made the blind and silly assumption it was all in either way. Yeah, I'll head east with whoever else is comfortable. I'm overly concerned going west with a hammer (we're going to be carving up the wild life; no way to peacefully get past) is a great way to piss the druids off (mind, WS has the highest Persuasion check, so that's not necessarily an issue, but it still feels off). Throw in my assumption those same animals are likely de facto druid 'base' defense and I would much rather weaken their 'enemy' in the east. 

Especially thanks to BP confirming east is probably Void problems. Attacking them is almost a must now. #justpaladinthings

----------


## MrAbdiel

For real? I was joking, assuming the party would want to do the standard player character  coordinated breach into unknown zones and tactical diamond formation in open spaces!  But if you guys settle on a two pronged approach, I will happily populate that reality with rewards and consequences!

----------


## Plaids

I'm in favor of keeping the party together since there are still unknowns but the situation isn't urgent enough to require multi-tasking. But the druids might help deal with one of them. Either way the party will have to contend with a large beast. Kind of weird the druids left their buddy all alone in the cave. I'm guessing there isn't a protective enchantment or ward since Jakk'ari was able to touch the druid's face.
If the right preparation can be made I think going West might work.

----------


## BananaPhone

Aye, keep the party together.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I'm gun-shy of preemptively assuming the party is going one way or the other, so I should ask explicitly - with good reasons to go east and west but a need to pull the trigger one way or the other, if Emilia starts pulling in the direction of east, is the party likely to follow her instinct, or dig in heels and call a vote to go west?  The paladin is champin' for some action, and seems to me likely to be push a decision if no one else is similarly convicted!

----------


## WindStruck

Well I guess if Emilia goes barrelling off that way, we should all follow her to make sure she doesn't get killed.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## Plaids

I'm in favor of going East. Going West may mean something comes from the East and attacks the druid while the West likely doesn't have anything that would come out.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alllright, I think east it is.  I'll make the arrangements tomorrow!

----------


## Feathersnow

I'm fine with following someone with initiative.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Good news, Jakkari; I am dumb.  The whole section about drowning and stalactite leaves is for the western journey, the conditions are different enough in the east tunnel you only need to make the climb, then the endurance-Athletics.

I copy-pastas the western challenge into the middle of the eastern description because I am a craven and wretched creature, wallowing in my petty failures.  So youre good!

----------


## WindStruck

Sorry you lost your post, btw!

I swear one time I was writing a long post too, and accidentally went pack a page as well.  But then somehow the website here had a backup version if it?  I'm not sure how to trigger that though...

----------


## Plaids

I have had issues where I become logged out after writing a long post. Luckily for me I can just log in and click to back in my browser.
Here is my athletics roll to walk behind Mor'Lag.
(1d20+5)[*19*] Hopefully this will be good.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marion will either be taking help from Vargheist (he can carry her down) or accepting Isaera's feather fall because she thinks that floating down would be rather fun.

But if worse comes to worse, and she has to make an athletics roll: (1D20)[*13*]


With +2 from Aid Another via Vargheist, that just meets the minimum requirement.

----------


## Plaids

Does the vargheist float? Animations for void walkers have been limited so I don't know one would move.

----------


## BananaPhone

I think they...glide? Lol I'm not 100% sure. 

I'll post tonight.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Im going to say they sort of drift; so the assist is valid.  But if you want to ever use him as a parachute completely, thatll cost you a VP one time then actually buying the power next! :)

----------


## BananaPhone

I kinda envision that if Marion accepted Isaera's feather fall and floated down...they're in a 'sewer' like system of running water underground...the dark wizard floating down while giggling to herself...

----------


## MrAbdiel

I expect Joy will post soon, but because I slaved Mor'Lag's roll and post to wait on Joy's I'ma go ahead and roll her proactively now.

(1d10+4)[*14*] Athletics to climb.
(1d10+4)[*10*] Athletics to follow Mor'Lag.

(1d10+4)[*14*] Toughness, in case she falls a bit!

RESULT:  She slips a little at the foot of the climb, but grunts and is only a little bruised by the gravelly tumble at the bottom, for no damage.  And with +5 bonus following Mor'Lag, she passes the river-walk!  Unless Mor'Lag totally beefs and wipes her out.

----------


## MrAbdiel

With that, I think everyone has rolled except Mor'Lag, whom I asked to roll last.  Feather, if you can give me some rollies for those tests, we can surge east!

EDIT: Although, since no one else has taken Isaera up on her offer, Mor and Lag can choose to accept that magical boon and featherfall down without rolling, if they want!  You'll still need to make the important upstream-struggle roll, for you and those counting on you.

----------


## Feathersnow

Ooh! Featherfall!  I'll take it!

For the swim! 
(1d20+10)[*25*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hi guys.  Just checking in to say I owe you that post and some motion on the thread; I've just let myself get frazzled by life things and it's left me a little creatively drained.  I'll try to post in the next couple of days!

----------


## BananaPhone

All good, take your time! You've more than earned our trust.

----------


## WindStruck

Oh, no problem!  Should I bother retrying the athletics roll?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Oh, no problem!  Should I bother retrying the athletics roll?


With the +5 from MorLag?  Sure!  Please do!

----------


## WindStruck

I guess....    :Small Eek: 

(1d20+3)[*18*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hooray!  Feather fall favor = repaid!

----------


## Plaids

No problem. The adventure has had a lot of great moments at a consistent rate. Any idea when you are returning?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, fortunately I'm not actually going anywhere; just preparing speeches and whatnot. But I'm able to procrastinate from that by posting here!  Tada!  I have posted.  Now is the time for lizard plans.

----------


## BananaPhone

Preparing speeches?

*Recent Aust election*

Is our GM a newly elected member of parliament?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## WindStruck

Hm. I was under the impression that if you had a swim speed, you wouldn't be fatigued?  Well, at least with only one failure..   :Small Confused:   (as a reminder, Isaera did drink her water breathing potion).

Well, I guess at least she didn't_ drown_.

Edit: hey, so speaking of other options, where is the water coming from?  The map is honestly kind of confusing me now, and I don't know where we are at or where we are going, but is not leaving the water and continuing to follow its flow an option?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Hm. I was under the impression that if you had a swim speed, you wouldn't be fatigued?  Well, at least with only one failure..    (as a reminder, Isaera did drink her water breathing potion).
> 
> Well, I guess at least she didn't_ drown_.
> 
> Edit: hey, so speaking of other options, where is the water coming from?  The map is honestly kind of confusing me now, and I don't know where we are at or where we are going, but is not leaving the water and continuing to follow its flow an option?


You are absolutely right.  You may forget that fatigue level, and I have altered the descriptive post slightly to accommodate this truth.  The water is 'piping' in through cavities in the stone which are themselves under tremendously high pressure; but pooling in a shallow, mini-lake that is relatively placid before they narrow and increase in pressure again in the confined space you have just emerged from!




> Preparing speeches?
> 
> *Recent Aust election*
> 
> Is our GM a newly elected member of parliament?


If I _were_ involved in politics, do you think I would allow my digital identity to ever be tied to my real one?  How would I get re-elected if the papers could post "New MP ensnared in bizarre online fantasy cult; details inside"? ;)

----------


## WindStruck

So in other words.. the only way forward is past the lightning lizard.  Kay.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright, life is steadying up.  I have a wedding I'm involved in in a couple of days, but after that stuff is calmer and I should be able to respond more frequently!

I am forced to admit that JoyWonderLove seems to have left the GitP boards; either for a little while, or for good.  It'd be a shame for the latter, since I like Emilia and had plans for her as part of the group!  But unless JWL pops back out of the woodwork, I'll have to NPC her for now.

_So, the scene as it stands:_

Jakk'ari is attempting to beseech the elements to chill the room, hoping the lizard grows more soporific.  It's a neat plan and I like it; but he's correctly intuited the absense of active elemental spirits in the area makes it much harder to marshal elemental energies.  I'll need an Expertise: Magic (Elemental) roll, DC 15 to make it work.  With no points in the skill but with practical knowledge of the concept, Jakk'ari will have to test with just his +1 Int modifier to the D20.  Good luck!  After that, Plaids, please make an open *Stealth Roll.*

Mor'Lag is anticipating the breath weapon, and hoping to counter it with a spell.  We'll say you're holding that counter ready for when it comes up, and we'll see how effective it is at the time.  But for now, make an open *Stealth Roll,* Feather!

Marion is willing to stealth, and is mostly trying not to get caught waist deep in water when an electric lizard wakes up.  She's asking Isaera if she can cast some kind of sound-muting spell; but unless Isaera forks out extra effort to manifest a new power to do something like that, it's going to be classic tippy-toe stealth time.  Would you care to make an open *Stealth Roll,* BananaPhone?

Isaera is trying her luck at sneaking by the creature, seeing no time like the present, and no better alternative that subtlety.  Unfortunately, her stealth roll wasn't very good; but the rest of the group might make up for it.  The snoozing lizard will require a certain noise threshold to wake it!

Emilia, magicless, can do nothing but try to sneak out of the water after Isaera.  In her chunky plate armor, she's at a -2 penalty, for a total roll of *Stealth* - (1d20-2)[*-1*].

Edit:... A natural 1 with a -2.  Wow.

Wow.

PotsAndPans.wav

----------


## Feathersnow

Mor'Lag try stealth! (1d20+1)[*11*]Stealth!?

----------


## WindStruck

I would have thought the hardest part of Mor'Lag's job is actually coming up with the counter to that spell...

----------


## BananaPhone

Marion Stealth: (1D20)[*3*]


*Blows raspberry*

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I would have thought the hardest part of Mor'Lag's job is actually coming up with the counter to that spell...


It _may yet be_.  It might simply be a teachable moment- the difference between weird, monsterous bio-lightning and legit magical lightningbolts being the subject.  But I'm not willing to say it's a foolish forgone failure yet!  Just a longshot.

----------


## Plaids

(1d20+1)[*21*] Rolling for chilling the room
(1d20+1)[*14*] Rolling for stealth

After post: Great roll and almost good enough roll. I like it.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Turns out you didn't need that ogre off-the-cuff counterspell effort - atleast, not on the way in.  Everyone but Jakkari piked the stealth, but Jakk'ari crit'd the roll I asked for environmental manipulation, so instead of it just going last in initiative for the first turn of combat, that big boy is brumating again.  You might have to deal with him on the way back - but atleast, not right away.

You've moved on to the next connecting tunnel that is leading towards what the map called the "Crag of the Everliving", and are able to hear strange sounds in the room to come.  If you have additional protections to apply, now is the kind of time that you might do so, if you were a paranoid person.

Otherwise, you may proceed into this next room!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Im leaving room for character banter, but if everyones cool to proceed, then Proceed we shall.  I appreciate the dungeon dive is somewhat linear right now, so its hard to be spontaneous when the options are forward and back!

----------


## BananaPhone

I will post tomorrow.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I'd almost caught up on all my games, but I'm getting punched in the sinus by some kind of flu thing; so I might not get the scene up until tomorrow some time :( But just me checking in to let you know I'm working on it!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hah!  Okay, thanks again for your indulgence.  Post is up - ball's in your court, adventurers.

----------


## Plaids

I think going for diplomacy first is a good to start with. Though there is no common language a diplomatic act should work.

----------


## MrAbdiel

WTH jakkari why you keep rolling natural 20s for non violent solutions with my bosses fr

----------


## BananaPhone

Apologies all for sucking recently with posting, we've had some ups and downs at work recently. (though big ups more recently)

----------


## MrAbdiel

Grats on the big ups!  And no worries with the posting; I hadn't given you much to respond to exactly.  But here you are; magical shambling wonder monstrosity.  React to that, at your leisure! :)

----------


## Plaids

I wasn't expecting a roll that good. Since Jakk'ari is actively observing and listening he will be relying on his party to follow up on what he conveys.

----------


## MrAbdiel

There, some Nat-20 insight for you on the situation, Jakkari.  It does not escalate, yet; and none of your allies have given it reason to.  You may consider conveying some amount of this to your allies, of course.

----------


## Plaids

Jakk'ari has told the party what he knows but is having a bit of mental breakdown. He'll be back in a turn.

----------


## BananaPhone

Jakk'ari's  just trollsplained to Marion  :Small Big Grin:  haha.

----------


## Plaids

It wasn't my intention to have Jakk'ari be dismissive or disparaging to Marion. Though I could see him brusquely disputing her not being taken well. If anything, I though Isaera would take offense. I also thought this would be a good time to show Jakk'ari's prejudice to arcane magic since he was being by far the least flawed. Since Isaera has the distrust of "savage" people, Marion has the haughty attitude, and Mor'Lag has the "might makes right" attitude.

----------


## BananaPhone

It's all good, it's RP'ing  :Small Wink: . I'm certainly not offended OOC haha. I just read that he answered angrily, and you mentioning he was going a bit temporarily nuts, so Mari's just like "fine, whatever" mood  :Small Big Grin: .

----------


## WindStruck

Right, so uh.  Is there any chance of detecting the *source* of all this energy?

Around here, or is it still further within the cave?  Or are we at a dead end?

----------


## MrAbdiel

According to the map that you found, past the exit at the end of this valley (which is guarded by Verdan it seems), the caverns finally bottom out in a terminal chamber.  Isaera, particularly, would have the instinct that the source of the arcane radiation must be there, based on how it has graded stronger as youve approached.

For now, the gang has a choice.  Jakkari knows this creature is beyond saving, and inevitably will become hostile to you.  You could prepare and attempt to put it out of its misery, letting you make the first strike well prepared.

But unless theres another creative solution that comes to mind, Ill give Jakkari a Victory Point if he succumbs to his diplomatic optimism and distrusts the groups potential first strike until its too late and the creatures madness impels it to attack!

----------


## WindStruck

I don't know why, but I at least feel like cutting off the source of arcane energy first might be a good idea.  Though I suppose it needs to be put down anyway??

Somehow I think mana tapping it is a bad idea.  I don't think Isaera can hold any more mana herself!   :Small Tongue:

----------


## MrAbdiel

Mana tapping Verdan?  That might be a bad idea.

And this system rewards bad ideas.

Ill give you a VP if your first action when combat begins is to attempt to siphon the mana from Verdan - then well see how bad an idea it might be!

----------


## WindStruck

I think I have more bad ideas that I am more agreeable to, that might not doom my character horribly.

Maybe I could just condense all the extra mana into liquid, or crystals...

Let's give it a try?  expertise arcana:  (1d20+14)[*19*]

*Spoiler: option 2*
Show

OR, just start shooting endless fire bolts at a cave wall  (better yet, let's just be more inefficient and alternate between ice and fire).

Of course, if we have to kill it, all those bolt spells could go to Verdan.

----------


## MrAbdiel

The consistent treachery of your rolls is remarkable, Windstruck.

With such a roll, you cannot imagine how you might siphon this loose mana into a portable or stable form - not without an ancient runestone build for such a purpose by mages of yore.  But you would know what Jakkari has intuited with his own powers:  that this creature, a kind of life elemental, has been more than partially transmuted into an arcane elemental by proximity to this radiation - a process undesired and painful, you must assume.  A sufficiently well performed mana tap - like a DC 30 arcane check - might be the least violent way to euthanise Verdan - but that, obviously, is not a trivial effort.  Attempting, and exposing yourself to potential backlash, will still earn a VP, but thats quite a high bar.

----------


## WindStruck

Well I just figured, Isaera was already taught a ritual that she easily picked up which tapped into the nether.  That created a little crystal.

I thought it would be easier since all the magical energy was .. RIGHT HERE, you know?   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## MrAbdiel

You would think so!  But, in my capacity to make up the connective lore tissue to make sense of the patchy but enchanting world of Warcrafts logic matrix, Im going to say its a tempting but exclusive property of fel magic to be so easily composed into portable, tappable forms - thus the insidious nature of the dependency.  It would certainly be easier to harvest arcane from a location like this - thats what exactly what KaelThas does in Tempest Keep - but while youd only need manaforges to do so on an industrial scale, siphoning ambient arcane magic would require a ritual that would take some time and resource.  Certainly not promptly possible in this case.  Its certainly easier to do from magical creatures - and perhaps easier still, from the true source of this disruption just beyond this chamber.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Plaids, shall I take this effort to forestall inevitability as a taking up of that Victory Point I offered?

----------


## Plaids

By "distrusts the groups potential first strike" does that mean Jakk'ari simply avoids joining the preemptive attack or interfering?
Either way I was going to have Jakk'ari not attacking alongside the group due to actively Jakk'ari observing Verduran to glean some insight from him.

----------


## MrAbdiel

It means to basically surrender the opportunity to have a surprise attack, seeking for a less violent solution, resulting in it making a surprise attack instead when the inevitable combat begins!

----------


## Plaids

Ok, I think I'll have Jakk'ari forgo a surprise attack and leave himself open to one in exchange for a victory point. Should I roll for some skill or just keep Jakk'ari giving crazed glances?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Dont you worry about a thing.  Ill drop a post today or tomorrow that will make the price of compassionate hesitation very apparent!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Combat begins!  Initiatives please.  I've explained a little about Verdan's grab attacks in the IC post.  I'll also note here, for the purpose of strategizing and targeting, that Verdan is mechanically *three opponents*, taking three actions on his initiative.  You might consider him composed of his _Left Arm, Right Arm,_ and _Core._  All of these portions can be targeted and 'killed' independently, and targeting any of them does not require special called-shots.  He's big enough you can focus your efforts on portions without penalties.  This means part of him might be stunned, incapacitated, or even dead, and the other parts will still be thrashing on fighting, albeit at a reduction of one action per turn.

Also, Emilia's Initiative: (1d20+0)[*19*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Marions bulging initiative: (1D20+0)[*17*]

----------


## Feathersnow

Initiative!
(1d20+1)[*2*]

----------


## WindStruck

Isaera's initiative:  (1d20-2)[*8*]

----------


## Plaids

Jakk'ari's initiative (1d20+1)[*2*]
He will be going forgoing the pre-emptive strike but fighting on turn 1.

----------


## MrAbdiel

The Heroes Vs VERDAN

Emilia - 19
Marion+Vargheist - 17
*Verdan - 9*
Isaera - 8
Mor'Lag - 2
Jakk'ari - 1

So Marion and Emilia (me) can go, then Verdan; then we'll be back into the comfortable to-and-fro of Goodguys, Badguys, repeat.  Plaids, if you can make those rolls for Jakkari detailed in the IC thread, that'll give Marion an idea how desperate things are looking right off the bat!

----------


## Plaids

Toughness roll against Verdan's attack(1d20+1)[*11*]
Dodge roll against Verdan's grab attack (1d20+1)[*16*]
It looks like Jakk'ari got whacked but avoided getting caught.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Looks like you're right!  Jakk'ari takes a -1 Wound Penalty to further damage rolls in the combat, and he's also Dazed (a single action instead of a move and an action) this turn!  I'll do a quick turn for Emilia, then Marion and Vargheist are up.

----------


## BananaPhone

Posting tomorrow.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, I spiked Verdan-Core's toughness - at a +8 and rolling a 1, he manages somehow to take 3 degrees of damage from that corruption's first round.  Big oofs for the plant boy.  But he does smack Vargheist and Jakk'ari again.

With that, it is time for ALL THE PCs to attack!  Roll good!

----------


## Plaids

Rolling for Verdan's second barrage against Jakk'ari.

Toughness roll against Verdan's attack (1d20)[*11*] with the -1 toughness penalty added. DC20
Dodge roll against Verdan's grab attack (1d20+1)[*6*]

Looks like Jakk'ari got whacked with only one degree of failure and got grabbed.
I will roll how much air Jakk'ari has left once he tries to break free and attack on his turn.

----------


## BananaPhone

Oh yeah, I had checks to make! Sorry about that.

*Toughness:* (1D20)[*19*] + 8 = 27 total.
*Dodge:* (1D20)[*18*] + 0 = 18 total.

----------


## Plaids

Once Jakk'ari's turn comes around if he is still grabbed by Verdan he will use a basic melee strike with his tusks to hit the piece of Verdan holding him.
(1d20+1)[*3*] Based on Fighting stat. Using tusks for piercing damage on the piece of Verdan grappling Jakk'ari.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Isaera's attack fails to land, but Mor'Lag out-hulks the plant and tears Jakk'ari free!  I started rolling Emilia and Verdan's attacks, but I have realized that Marion has yet to act in this pass, BananaPhone - she got an early strike because you aced that initiative test, but you and Vargheist get to go again before they do; so I'll scrub that set and await your action.  Once you've struck, I'll remember to roll the secondary save on the corruption, too.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marion casts Death and Decay. 

Ha ha, I'm just kidding.

----------


## BananaPhone

I was going to cast *Cripple*, but then I realise that (of course) Marions version is a bit more hardcore and it's a Burst Area, which means it'll cripple anyone in the whole area which is...less than ideal.

----------


## BananaPhone

Sorry, forgot to roll Vargheists attack.

*Varghest Attack:* (1D20)[*11*] + 4 for a total of *15*, and DC 15 Toughness if he hits.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Good stuff.  Are you targeting the middle part of Verdan again?  Its the most vulnerable but you get more value putting corruption on the left or right arms, as they are fresh and recasting the spell on the same target overwrites the pending secondary effect roll.  I have read in the SRD that this is the primary limitation of secondary effect, so its not just a two-for-one forever!

----------


## MrAbdiel

I made the assumption you'd drop the Corruption on another part of Verdan rather than overwrite the previous one on the core, BananaPhone; as it struck me as most sensible.  And just as well; because the second corruption was shrugged off by his toughness, but the first one's secondary effect did good work.  with a +8 toughness bonus, I needed a natural 1 to take the first 3 degree hit.  And this turn I rolled a natural 2 - minus one from the last wound, which escalates to a 4 degree injury and 'kills' that part of Verdan. Looks like everything's coming up Marion!

New round of PC actions.  Jakkari, you're no longer grappled or dazed thanks to Mor'Lag's powerful assistance.  Emilia is, however.  Everyone may act!

----------


## Plaids

That's good. Now Jakk'ari can run and do an action this turn. 
Unfortunately, since elemental descriptors are weakened, I will need to get creative.

I'll have Jakk'ari move out of reach from Verduran and attempt to either demoralize healthiest arm or the arm grappling Emelia or any other party member.
Dice will be rolled in the IC thread.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Actions resolved - Isaera and Marion still free to act on Verdan, who is down to 2/3!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Those firebolts are the right tool, Windstruck - but you just can't catch a break on those dice! :(  I think I might justify your bad luck with a spontaneous complication affliction in my next post.

----------


## WindStruck

Here's a revolutionary idea.  A tabletop game without dice!   :Small Cool:

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hey, I grew up on that good free form RP; but at some point you gotta roll a dice, draw a card, or flip a coin or else nothing happens!  But youre due for a good hit.  And hey, if the monster mistakes you for harmless, hes unlikely to smoosh you!

----------


## Plaids

It was mentioned that bees exist in the cave. I was thinking of possibly using a victory point to temporarily get a minion sometime later. 
Would this stat block be acceptable.
*Spoiler: Bees stat block*
Show


Budget - 15pts
Powers:
Fluid 1:      5pts - Swarm of bees moves fluidly like water
Flight 1:     2pts - Swarm of bees can fly
Dazzle 4:    8pts - Swarm of bees can interfere with the senses of others and sting
Immunity2 Slashing: 2pts - Swarm of bees can't be slashed
Immunity2 Piercing: 2pts - Swarm of bees can't be pierced  
Senses Accurate4 & Counter Concealment2 *Olfactory*: 6pts - Swarm of bees has great sense of smell
25pts Total

Stats:
STR -2: -4pts 
FGT -1: -2pts
PRE -1: -2pts
INT -1: -2pts
-10pts Total

Everything not mentioned would be a default value.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'm posting tonight.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> It was mentioned that bees exist in the cave. I was thinking of possibly using a victory point to temporarily get a minion sometime later. 
> Would this stat block be acceptable.
> *Spoiler: Bees stat block*
> Show
> 
> 
> Budget - 15pts
> Powers:
> Fluid 1:      5pts - Swarm of bees moves fluidly like water
> ...


I like it, Plaids.  Kind of a .. troll primal connection thing, like the loa-connections we've already played with on Jakk'ari as a shaman who is somewhat witchdoctor adjacent.  I'm afraid the numbers don't quite add - specifically, immunity to a broad damage type like slashing and piercing would cost a whopping 20 bps each.  But I'm not going to sweat that for a short term VP summon you want to pull out later, because I trust you not to make me cry by, say, spreading out the fluid bee swarm into wall impenetrable by weapons so you can run through a hail of arrows or anything silly.  If you decide to pick up "summon bees" as a genuine power later on, we'll crunch harder numbers!




> I'm posting tonight.


Awesome!

----------


## Plaids

I didn't consider how the slice and piercing immunities could be abused. I just wanted a power for a minion composed of small bodies to pair with the fluid body power. The immunities will be removed for the final proposal. Maybe the fluid body power could give some advantage or force friendly fire be hit?

The bee inspiration came from some types of orchids which fool bees into attacking them by smelling like enemy wasps. I was thinking Jakk'ari would have one of those flowers in his bag.

Inspiration video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRoszURcgKY

----------


## MrAbdiel

No worries at all, mate.  If you end up wanting to buy it proper, we'll stat it out cleanly.  For now, keep the build you listed in your back pocket for a VP use.

----------


## BananaPhone

Missed with her shadow/fire bolt this round, but Homing 1 gives her another turn next round. 

Also it takes another Toughness check this round from last rounds new Corruption, unless you've done that already.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Posted in the IC!  Details in the spoiler in that post, but the cliff notes:

Verdan had a good round of soaking.
Emilia escaped the demoralized arm.
Isaera is (maybe) getting zonked with Mana Dependancy from a complication.
Marion is getting vine-struck and maybe grabbed.

I need some toughness and dodge rolls from Marion, and "Attack of opportunities" from Mor'Lag, Jakk'ari and Varghast.  After that, it's the various PC's turns!

----------


## Plaids

Jakk'ari's attack of opportunity. (1d20+1)[*12*] Attempting to a physical strike.

----------


## WindStruck

I guess Isaera could still try to cast firebolt right?  Although, not with the +2 bonus this time...

I also don't think whatever happened to her would last long, given that the entire environment is infused with mana.

----------


## Plaids

I think Jakk'ari will try a *team attack* with Isaera or Mor'Lag. I think it would be possible with both since combined attacks need the same effect and resistance type within 5 ranks of one another. For Isaera it would be adding a ranged elemental blast and Mor'Lag a melee strike.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Jakk'ari's attack of opportunity. [roll0] Attempting to a physical strike.


Alas, the magic number is 13 for melee attacks; and as far as I can tell, Demoralize only impacts active _checks_ not static defences!




> I guess Isaera could still try to cast firebolt right?  Although, not with the +2 bonus this time...
> 
> I also don't think whatever happened to her would last long, given that the entire environment is infused with mana.


Indeed, it's a short term debilitation; but depending on how desperate the situation might be perceived, you can completely negate that penalty with your prepared mana potion.  You can cast firebolt or anything else; just with the condition penalties if you want to hold on to that potion for other purposes.




> I think Jakk'ari will try a *team attack* with Isaera or Mor'Lag. I think it would be possible with both since combined attacks need the same effect and resistance type within 5 ranks of one another. For Isaera it would be adding a ranged elemental blast and Mor'Lag a melee strike.


A fine option!  Mor'Lag has already rolled, but feel free to 'attack' a DC of 10 to give a boost of 2 ranks to the damage of someone else's attack - Isaera's if she's game, or Marion's; or Emilia's if you run out of dance partners!

Which reminds me...:




> Mor takes an attack of opportunity that Lag follows up on! The twins are in sync, like dancers they twist in a violent display of brutality!


Feather, I noticed you rolled at +8's!  I think a while ago we did a little audit and fiddled with Mor'Lag's stats, due to the fact that at PL4, the total _Damage Rank+Attack Bonus_ a character can have is +8.  I think we landed on Mor'Lag having +4/+4, with the ability to slide that up and down by two with Power Attack and Accurate attack.  That's food for thought for future attacks - Mor'Lag can attack with +6 accuracy for DC17 toughness check love-taps, or all the way down to +2 accuracy but whopping DC21 toughness checks.  Regardless, your attack of opportunity misses but the main attack hits!  I'll roll the outcome of that inna minnit.

----------


## Feathersnow

Yeah,  that's on me.  Read it as a +6

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, how about that.  She's just truckin' through it.

The bad news is, being disabled right now, Isaera has a -5 penalty to that attack roll.  The good news is, she manages to hit anyway, because this hulk's dodge defence is bad.  The bad news further is that, with a +8 to toughness, I rolled a 13, totalling 21, which is the DC of your firebolt.  But the good news further is that Mor'Lag just bashed that arm, giving it a -1 to that roll.  So that's a good hit, and another accumulated penalty on the arm!

----------


## Plaids

Everyone seems to be rolling well on their own. So Jakk'ari will team attack with Emelia. 
Rolling for melee attack. (1d20+1)[*5*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Will post descriptors tonight, but Emelias attack: (1d20+4)[*24*]

Welp, thats a crit.  Looks like the teamwork comes together even despite Jakkaris roll, lol.

----------


## BananaPhone

Two toughness saves for Mr Corrupted Plant, DC 19 for This Round *Corruption* (and another one next round) and either a DC 21 or DC 24 for her *Shadow and Fire* impact.

I doubt Vargheist hit, but if he did, then a DC 15 toughness check for that too.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Right back atcha, BananaPhone; give me some rolls for Marion and Varghast, as detailed in the IC thread!  Will this be the day when Marion actually pays a price for her hubris?

Probably not!

Also, hey...So what color is Marion's hair, canonically?  Blonde or brunette?  I appreciate the compulsion to update character art - but tell me!

----------


## BananaPhone

*Reads IC*


I've seen enough Anime to know where this is going....

*Toughness:* (1D20)[*13*] +4

*Dodge:* (1D20)[*8*] +4

*Vargheist Toughness:* (1D20)[*12*] +8


And fails every roll, because of course.


She has sandy-blonde hair. Meaning it's blonde when I find a great avatar, and light brown when I find another great avatar  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## BananaPhone

Marion can still perform a Perception-ranged attack while grappled, yeah?

If so: Corruption.

Take 2 DC 19 hits this round (last rounds Secondary Effect and first effect of this rounds Corruption) and another next round.

----------


## BananaPhone

I don't think your avatar is big enough Plaids, I can't see it properly.

----------


## Milana33

I love this game)

----------


## MrAbdiel

Why thank you, bot.

----------


## Plaids

@Bananaphone: I'll put the portraits in a spoiler later. Is it possible to shrink an image on a post?

----------


## MrAbdiel

I can make a reduced version of the token that's a little less huge for ya.

----------


## BananaPhone

> @Bananaphone: I'll put the portraits in a spoiler later. Is it possible to shrink an image on a post?


Hah I was just playing with you mate.

But you could go to postimages.org and upload there, it can re-size it for you.

----------


## MrAbdiel

?

https://i.ibb.co/q0B5cVz/Jakkari-Smaller.png , if you like.

----------


## Plaids

Thank you for the smaller portrait.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Woop, looks like we have a bit of a chrono-woopsy.  Isaera posted a tasteful video immolation of Verdan, shortly before Jakkari and Marion start talking about how to put him down.  Thems the breaks in play by post.  Ill braid them into a sensible order in a roundup post when I move the scene on shortly.

I think only Marion, Jakkari and Vargast got injured this time - and all of them are presently capable of regenerating.  So I think after a quick breather, were good to go.

Edit: There we go.  I took some minor liberties, and tried to honor everyone's displayed intentions and concerns (the smoke, mercy, etc).  I also kind of wanted to give Isaera a little magical moment since she's the arcanist and has been copping a frozen string of rolls just now.  Hope that looks fine to you, Windstruck.
*Spoiler: Elf Mercy*
Show

 ... except kinder.


I'll move the scene on to the next chamber tomorrow; feel free to post in the interim, or wait for the shift.

----------


## WindStruck

I remember seeing that video.  It looked like she was going to pet the little mana wyrm first, then she rips its soul out!   :Small Annoyed:

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, no; nothing like that.  Shes just dissolving the magical creature into its raw mana state.  Im sure it got better off screen. ;)

----------


## BananaPhone

It's just sleeping...

----------


## WindStruck

Alright. I honestly have no idea what we are supposed to do, if it's even possible to do anything to fix this. I can only make up technobabble (or magic babble) so much. I only vaguely have some fantasy idea of what a leyline is, but that's about it. No idea how to put this back underground, or back closer to its plane, or prevent us all from mutating.

A previous arcana roll to see if I could just suck all the mana out of the air and condense it into a crystal or something failed, so I really don't know... but I might have the beginnings of some random idea which may or may not have some merit.

Um. First I'd like to just make an arcane roll in general to see if there's any other useful information you can provide: (1d20+14)[*21*]

Second, here's the idea. So if this thing is gushing out of the ground like a bleeding open wound ... might there be a way to "clot" it? Let's say, somewhat similar to the first idea about making mana crystals. But maybe we'll just make a different kind of crystal or rock that can't be siphoned, I don't know.

So an arcana roll for some sort of way to either turn all this mana into rock to seal the hole, or otherwise "heal" this wound?  (1d20+14)[*27*]

Another ritual or type of magic I'd be interested in.  Any way to ward ourselves from all this mana before we start growing extra heads?  (1d20+14)[*24*]

----------


## Plaids

Maybe physically sealing the hole could work?
As for Warcraft lore the arcane energy is based on order and stands in opposition to the chaotic fell magic. Maybe Marion or Mor'Lag could try sealing the breach or push it away with fell magic?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Maybe physically sealing the hole could work?
> As for Warcraft lore the arcane energy is based on order and stands in opposition to the chaotic fell magic. Maybe Marion or Mor'Lag could try sealing the breach or push it away with fell magic?


Mor'Lag's magical talent and Marion's fel-cunning were instrumental breaks when tracking the demons and banishing them in Dustwallow; but this situation is intensely arcane and sophisticated enough that Isaera's intervention is likely a safer bet.  Good ideas, though!




> Alright. I honestly have no idea what we are supposed to do, if it's even possible to do anything to fix this. I can only make up technobabble (or magic babble) so much. I only vaguely have some fantasy idea of what a leyline is, but that's about it. No idea how to put this back underground, or back closer to its plane, or prevent us all from mutating.
> 
> A previous arcana roll to see if I could just suck all the mana out of the air and condense it into a crystal or something failed, so I really don't know... but I might have the beginnings of some random idea which may or may not have some merit.
> 
> Um. First I'd like to just make an arcane roll in general to see if there's any other useful information you can provide: [roll0]
> 
> Second, here's the idea. So if this thing is gushing out of the ground like a bleeding open wound ... might there be a way to "clot" it? Let's say, somewhat similar to the first idea about making mana crystals. But maybe we'll just make a different kind of crystal or rock that can't be siphoned, I don't know.
> 
> So an arcana roll for some sort of way to either turn all this mana into rock to seal the hole, or otherwise "heal" this wound?  [roll1]
> ...



Look at that lovely series of rolls all of which total 20+.

1: General Arcane Information.  Verdan was indeed soaking much of the arcane 'radiation'; without them, as Jakk'ari speculates, the effect on the life in the surrounding area is likely to ramp up.  The Kirin Tor, Azeroth's premier magical authority, are a coalition of human and elven mages who, among other things, repair and monitor ley-lines, the health of which is imperative to stable arcane magical practice.  By virtue of being a conventionally trained Mage, Isaera is a (Junior) Associate Member of the Kirin Tor.  This is good; because any kind of long-term solution to this problem is going to require the expertise of a team of their specialists.  Come to think of it, the nebulous references to "KT" in the investigating druid's notes likely refers to the Kirin Tor.  They detected, as you have, anomalous arcane magical phenomena and were considering reluctantly bringing some magi into the druid_ clubhouse_ for this problem which is out of their wheelhouse.  Those druids, based on the notes, couldn't get past Verdan - they didn't know how right they were.

2: Clotting the Wound: While healing this warped ley-line will take specialists and time, sealing it right now to make it less ambiently toxic  for you and everyone else is definitely possible.  Rendering the arcane ambience into 'digestible' mana crystals isn't quite possible without special arcane equipment (and dangerously easy with Fel); but, crudely put, mana _loves_ patterns.  That's what you saw back in the ritual chamber, where the arcane magic was 'infesting' the druidic magical runes; and crystals are an intrinsically patterned structures.  You might not be able to transmute the magic into 'pure' mana crystals, but might be able to transmute it into other, magically inert crystals.  That would require some exertion, and a hasty ritual.  As a Kirin Tor Mage, you have formally studied mana currents and transmutation magic.  You're the right person for the job - but the chaotic ambient arcane energy in the room may complicate the casting in unforeseen ways.  Still, it's your best shot.  Once that's done, you'll be free to seek out the druids - presumably, all compacted into the other end of the caverns - with one less ticking timebomb.  You can raise the alarm with the Kirin Tor after you're done here.

3: Prevention as Medicine:  Now that you're here inside the primary exposure zone, preventative measures would certainly be wise.   Your 1 point of magical cantrips might be the right tool for this - with 1 point, you can become immune to a specific threat as narrow as "radiation", which fits the bill.  Alternatively, if you take a -1 modifier (half effectiveness) and even it back out with a +1 modifier (affects other), you can offhandledly make a magic-radiation resistant 'bubble' that benefits the whole group as long as they are nearby... but it'll mean _resistance_ to the effect, instead of immunity.


To conduct the 'clotting' ritual, give me one more Expertise: Arcane Magic check.  Upper ideal is 30; reduced effect for less.  And, you know... give me something in the IC thread, to set it up!

----------


## BananaPhone

I'll throw an Expertise: Fel Magic roll from Marion: (1D20+11)[*24*]

----------


## WindStruck

I'll probably need to spend a victory point for this clotting ritual. But if it's just Isaera making the ritual, and it will take some time, I'd have to opt for her granting herself immunity to this radiation - and shooing everyone else out to go warn or collect the druids on the other side.

Since the ritual would take some time (whether it succeeds or fails) that would be fine by me if I'm left out of what happens with the rest of the group for now.

One last expertise roll...

(1d20+14)[*33*]

or if it's not good enough, a victory point to try to improve the result.

(1d20+14)[*28*]

Well then!  No need for the VP!  a solid 19 on the first die~   :Small Big Grin:   Is my dice curse finally broken for now?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I'll throw an Expertise: Fel Magic roll from Marion: [roll0]


A fine assessment.

Ley-lines you know about; most magic practitioners do.  As the arterial highways of conventional magic, the raw form is dangerous; and sculpting it into... _useful_ forms requires patience and discipline which you have traditionally struggled to prioritize.  Fel magic pipes in from another place; it demands so little in the way of discipline, but so _much_ in the way of will.

There are possible fel-based solution to this problem, but most of them game out to you standing in null-cuffs before a Kirin Tor tribunal at best; or at worse, being crushed beneath the hoof of the demon you summon to gorge itself on the manaflow in a classic warlock _I-never-thought-it-would-be-MY-soul-being-drained_ type scene.  The elf, you think, is best given this task.  If it all goes wrong... well, that's hardly your fault.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I'll probably need to spend a victory point for this clotting ritual. But if it's just Isaera making the ritual, and it will take some time, I'd have to opt for her granting herself immunity to this radiation - and shooing everyone else out to go warn or collect the druids on the other side.
> 
> Since the ritual would take some time (whether it succeeds or fails) that would be fine by me if I'm left out of what happens with the rest of the group for now.
> 
> One last expertise roll...
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> or if it's not good enough, a victory point to try to improve the result.
> ...


It seems like it may be!  That's a powerful sequence of rolls.  I had planned to introduce one complication for each degree you failed by, but...

Welp.

I will post the outcome tonight!

----------


## WindStruck

The real question on my mind is, what will the others be doing?

The rules say that it takes 4 hours per character point cost to design whatever we're trying to do. 0And then this is on top of the 10 minutes per character point cost just to cast it.

So how many character points would this action cost?

One thing that IS possible is using a victory point to skip the design phase and drastically reduce the time to cast the spell.  But the DC is also increased by 5 as well.

Frankly, I think that as long as Isaera can keep the immunity to radiation, she should...  hopefully be able to get all this done before she starts to starve or get dehydrated?   :Small Eek:

----------


## MrAbdiel

> The real question on my mind is, what will the others be doing?
> 
> The rules say that it takes 4 hours per character point cost to design whatever we're trying to do. 0And then this is on top of the 10 minutes per character point cost just to cast it.
> 
> So how many character points would this action cost?
> 
> One thing that IS possible is using a victory point to skip the design phase and drastically reduce the time to cast the spell.  But the DC is also increased by 5 as well.
> 
> Frankly, I think that as long as Isaera can keep the immunity to radiation, she should...  hopefully be able to get all this done before she starts to starve or get dehydrated?


Well, you could spend that VP you just got to complete it much more quickly.  But even if not, I'm not going to charge you that much time to do this ritual.  You're not, strictly speaking, researching the replication of a power and executing it using the ritual advantage; you're solving a problem for which the Ritualist advantage, and your arcane theme, strongly qualifies you.  So I'm going to say, with the zero complications involved, it'll take about two hours.  More than enough time for the rest of the party to start back if they want to, since it's all downstream the other way.  and Isaera has another shot of her potion of waterbreathing, so she can dolphin-zoom down the river to catch back up to everyone after she's done.  In the meantime, the rest of the party will have to, first, negotiate how they're going to pass the Thunderlizard again - if they're lucky, it'll still be napping.

EDIT:

Blarg, it's late.  Scene update tomorrow.  Tomorrow!

----------


## BananaPhone

Can Marion aid other or something to help speed things up?

----------


## Feathersnow

> Can Marion aid other or something to help speed things up?


I'd ask the same of Mor'Lag, but I doubt they can

----------


## WindStruck

There's also part of that problem of arcane radiation.  So I really think it's best if you just go on your way.

----------


## Plaids

I think it's a decent idea to have Isaera either seal or slow the flow of arcane energy, evacuate everyone in danger, and inform the Kirin Tor authorities.

@MrAbdiel: You said demons can eat arcane energy. How much energy would a void walker be able to eat? Regardless of the amount the final decision would Feathersnow's to make.

----------


## BananaPhone

If Marion set Vargheist to it...

*Spoiler*
Show





Summoning a demon big enough to happily eat it all...yeah, that seems unwise  :Small Tongue: .


Isaera can take the job on.

*Spoiler*
Show





We'll all stand back in our hazmat suits and cheer  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## WindStruck

I like the pictures.  :Small Big Grin: 

But just don't stand back!  Get those druids!

----------


## Feathersnow

> I think it's a decent idea to have Isaera either seal or slow the flow of arcane energy, evacuate everyone in danger, and inform the Kirin Tor authorities.
> 
> @MrAbdiel: You said demons can eat arcane energy. How much energy would a void walker be able to eat? Regardless of the amount the final decision would Feathersnow's to make.


Us?  We just punch things.  I assume you mean Bananaphone, from context

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sorry for the slowdown; a little bit of RL creeping, but nothing major.  It's easy to keep up with my games as a player, but I like to go ham with scenes in games I run so I've held off here.  But I will post tomorrow; unless someone is desperate to defy Isaera's insistence they let her take this solo, I'm going to split the scene for a bit and bring you guys back together a little after.  But that's tomorrow.

----------


## BananaPhone

I was going to post, but it would mostly just be Marion observing and helping keep others back at a distance.

----------


## Feathersnow

> I was going to post, but it would mostly just be Marion observing and helping keep others back at a distance.


Ditto.  Mor wishes she could help, Lag is secretly proud of learning to operate solely on physical might, but this is completely out of the wheelhouse of both.

----------


## WindStruck

Isaera's gonna snap at you and tell you to just get lost and find the druids.

She's not going to be warding you against all the arcane energy, and not going to be responsible for what happens!

----------


## Plaids

Is the arcane rift in a dead end? I would like to know the groups options.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yes, that's the terminal chamber of that branch of the Wailing Caverns.  You have found (one of?) the problem(s); though not, as you had earlier speculated any opposing camp of druids.  No sign that they have been this far at all, whether it be the Kaldorei who first came here or the Tauren who followed to investigate.

Link to the post with the map and the druid notes: https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=419

I've taken some abstraction liberties - it'd be nightmarish trying to communicate back and forth the little weird tunnel curves and keep everyone's location in mind in PbP - but it's basically accurate, with the exception that it's partially flooded with hot water.  You went east through the Crag of the Everliving with Verdan, and through the other side to the winding chasm.  There you found this ley-line breach.  There IS, actually, another exit through the end of this room; but it folds back around to a steep slope that terminates leading you back into the Screaming Gully where you entered the caverns and found the campsite.  So either way, you're going back.  I'll make the assumption you're going to take the walkable rout back, instead of the river-ride!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Also, I neglected to answer some reasonable questions.

Marion and Mor'Lag, even Jakk'ari, by virtue of being acquainted with magic in general could possibly aid Isaera with the ritual.  But having elected to shield herself completely instead of everyone partially, doing so will expose everyone except Isaera to harmful arcane energies - and she seems pretty confident that she's got it.

There are demons that 'eat' magic.  Felhunters come to mind.  But conjuring one large and hungry enough to 'cap' a breach like this strikes everyone immediately as the kind of thing that will _definitely go immediately wrong._

----------


## WindStruck

> but it folds back around to a steep slope that terminates leading you back into the Screaming Gully where you entered the caverns and found the campsite.


So, uh.. what?  We could have just walked here by this other route?  Or done feather fall? Or flew?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Its mostly a game nod to the way the dungeons are built with a shortcut way back in mind.  But in this case, it leads to an entrance to the main cavern that was both not detectable without protracted examination and inaccessible without special tools.  Its easier to get down from a ceiling than to get up to it!

----------


## Plaids

The turtle should be dealt with in some way. Since the party has no druids or beast masters would it be possible to recycle the abandoned cages at the basecamp to make a gate to block the turtle?

----------


## MrAbdiel

You mean to sort of... minecraft it in, with stuff?  perhaps you could.  It's big and strong, but also ponderous and not particularly dextrous.  It may take some time to bull itself through a complex obstacle.  The fact that you are encountering it here, in the open, rather than halfway down a river tunnel drastically diminishes its ferocity.

----------


## Plaids

That's good to know. I thought the cages were wooden ones tied together with fibrous material. 
I think it might be fine if the turtle went upriver since there is still a thunder lizard in it's way.

----------


## MrAbdiel

...You know.  I hadn't considered the fact that the Thunder Lizard is still there.  There might be a Godzilla vs Gamera scenario, if the turtle goes that way.

It's your call, Mageless team.  If you want to try to obstruct the turtle with debris to delay its passage one way or the other, that's possible - it'll require... I suppose, some rolls.  I'm keen to entertain options, but anyone contributing to such effort can roll _at least_ an athletics check to huck cages, and tables and rocks and camp crap into a makeshift barrier to hem the turtle in.  If you can think of another way to use a skill or stat to contribute, I'm down for it.  Alternatively, you can try to hide out of its line of site and see if it carries on down river, trusting it will be entangled with the Thunder Lizard.  Or, if you're feeling cheeky and a little cruel, you could attack it from the top of the cliff to try to kill it or drive it off.  But I can't promise that, when it fails to path to you correctly, it won't bug out and zip back to its spawn location.

----------


## WindStruck

Alternatively, Isaera could maybe just go the way you went when she is done, and daintily float down that little hole with a feather fall?   :Small Tongue: 

Wouldn't have to worry about either of them!

----------


## Feathersnow

Sorry I haven't been posting.  I had a mental breakdown last week and am struggling to figure out how to help in this scenario

----------


## BananaPhone

> Sorry I haven't been posting.  I had a mental breakdown last week and am struggling to figure out how to help in this scenario


Get better soon man  :Small Eek: .

Likewise, need a post from Marion or is Ms Lock hanging around off with the druids?

----------


## BananaPhone

The fiance flew in this past Saturday and now we're off to a few cities for a bit. My posting will be spotty for the next 5 days or so.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Have fun!  I'll update the IC threat tomorrow evening.  Sounds like the party is going with 'trust the turtle to keep going up river', on account of how unlikely it is to be able to cause anyone trouble at such a pace, with such obstacles, and with Isaera naturally not needing to pass it on her way back.  Which is all fair.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Once again, life rushes up and clubs me in the back of the head, preventing me from posting tonight because I'm gonna probably write a big post and I need to get reasonable sleep for work!  I will strive to do better tomorrow!

----------


## Plaids

It's probably best to avoid  tussling with the turtle. Does the party just need to wait for the creature to pass?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yep, slow and steady, ironically, winning the race.  Especially since Isaera is a timeblock removed from you guys; spending time letting the turtle pass is metaconvenient for me, but also... a novel solution to a problem I had kind of assumed would require violence.

Posted and updated scenes.  Not the superchonk post I had thought it would be!  But we're moving along, all the same.  Next stop: snaketown USA.

----------


## WindStruck

perception: (1d20+10)[*14*]

Got to admit, I was feeling a bit creatively bankrupt, and lazy, but I do need to get around to writing up how Isaera clots the mana bleeding!

----------


## MrAbdiel

It's much appreciated!  I know "Just write descriptive magic plz" isn't much of a prompt, but thanks for rolling with it!

----------


## WindStruck

Uh oh.  You shouldn't have said that word!    :Small Tongue:

----------


## MrAbdiel

Looks like the plan is to drive the serpents before you with flame and menace. An interesting solution!  Hero20 doesn't have an "animal handling" skill; so I'm going to call this an intimidate check.  I'll give you a +5 for wielding fire, provided in abundance by Shaman and Warlock Fire and Fire Accessories.  DC is 15; it'd be 10, but these are _Deviate_ serpents that are more hostile than usual.  One collective degree between the group will provide a moderate success; three a complete one.  Everyone can roll; we'll make it a group check.

----------


## Feathersnow

(1d20+3)[*16*] group Intimidation check!

----------


## Plaids

(1d20+8)[*26*] Rolling for presence +3 stats +5 from fire

----------


## BananaPhone

*Intimidation:* (1D20+5)[*22*]

----------


## BananaPhone

> Uh oh.  You shouldn't have said that word!


*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## WindStruck

Hmm. Well you have plainly told me that Isaera hears the sound of what she assumes to be someone squeezing past the rock formation. That's all outside spoilers.

Let's see how high Isaera will roll in perception for the bonus spoiler though..

(1d20+10)[*24*]

----------


## BananaPhone

Should I have posted?

----------


## MrAbdiel

You may, if you like; but I haven't demanded it!  Your fire handling rolls were sufficient, so you've coasted through to the point where you have to decide how you'll greet/encounter/AoE these Kaldorei around the corner.  Jakk'ari has made his pitch; if that's a fair notion for Mor'Lag and Marion, they might do well to say so, though!

*Jak'kari's plan*: Mor'Lag and Emilia go in trying to be hip with the kids; so Marion and Jakk'ari can pipe up a little later and tell everyone to pack up and get in the can because they have school tomorrow.  Correct me if I'm wrong, Plaids!

----------


## Feathersnow

Sorry, I misread Plaids' last post.  Honestly, I'm not sure about this plan, but I posted to implement it

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, hey; executing plans you're unsure about is the nature of gaming.

Unless you're playing Shadowrun, in which case it's about executing deeply overengineered plans that go wrong anyway.

Will update tonight!

----------


## Plaids

@Mr.Abdiel: That is the general plan Jakk'ari is proposing. The idea is Mor'Lag is a magic initiate and Emelia is working to advance as a young paladin. Marion is planning on nation building and concerning herself with hegemony and supply chains so she might not click with youngsters.

----------


## WindStruck

The youngters?  You know these are night elves, right?   :Small Confused:    Could be way older than you and not look it.  And also, they have no way of knowing any other characters' backgrounds.

----------


## Feathersnow

(1d20+5)[*6*] Insight!  It does an ogres good!

Edit:  wow...

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oo, that is.. a  non-good result!  I think you're due for a hot-streak, Feather.

----------


## Plaids

Rolling for insight.(1d20+3)[*4*]
Looks like Jakk'ari is going to be really trusting of these night elves. The trusting shaman instructor in Jakk'ari is currently in control. 

Thankfully Jakk'ari is talking to Marion and standing right next to her.

----------


## BananaPhone

*Marion Insight:* (1D20)[*14*] +5 = 19

You cannot hide from a Master of the Black Arts!

----------


## WindStruck

Athletics!  (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## BananaPhone

How we all doing...

----------


## Feathersnow

My partner and I just moved to a new house, so super busy!  But you aren't waiting on me, right?

----------


## MrAbdiel

We are... good!

I thought I was waiting on someone for something specific, but I guess I wasn't, and just had that unflipped switch in my head.  Been checking the thread for updates daily but now that you mention it... Yeah, I'm up. Woops!

----------


## BananaPhone

Hah all good. I'm actually in a Naxx raid atm which made me think of it.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Nice.  Well, you're about to enter the 'final room', having spelunked every part of the cave so far - and there's a bit of set up, so I'll try to get a big post out tomorrow.

----------


## Plaids

I recently finished a road trip. I'll be ready to post more quickly if the story proceeds.

----------


## Feathersnow

(1d20)[*7*]+?  It's been so long, I need to look this up

----------


## Feathersnow

Can I use my Second Chance?  Is this a "Hazard"?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Can I use my Second Chance?  Is this a "Hazard"?


It seems like a situation where having a second head might help. Sure!

----------


## BananaPhone

Death and decay time!

----------


## Feathersnow

(1d20)[*8*]+?  Second chance!

Edit:  oh well

----------


## MrAbdiel

8+1 (for your Agi) = 9.  Bah.

You also have 2 points of the Luck advantage you don't use much?  You bought that to represented two headed goodness also. Drop one of those and you go straight up to 19.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, and for Emilia:

(1d20)[*5*].

----------


## Feathersnow

> 8+1 (for your Agi) = 9.  Bah.
> 
> You also have 2 points of the Luck advantage you don't use much?  You bought that to represented two headed goodness also. Drop one of those and you go straight up to 19.


Consider it done!

----------


## WindStruck

looking interesting!  Good luck with the crazed druids.

I wonder if Ebru caused the tear in the ley lines in order to combat this emerald dream madness...

----------


## Plaids

Rolling for initiative (1d20+1)[*8*] 

I also want to use a hero point to summon a bee swarm minion. The stats have been tweaked based on previous feedback. Please tell me if this is powered correctly.
*Spoiler: Bees stat block*
Show

Budget - 15pts
Powers:
Fluid 1: 5pts - Swarm of bees moves fluidly like water
Flight 1: 2pts - Swarm of bees can fly
Dazzle 4: 8pts - Swarm of bees can interfere with the senses of others and sting
Immunity5 Arrows Mundane: 5pts - 3E Guide lists bullets as a "particular damage effect" immunity costing 5. Mundane arrows are the WOW bullets in a sense.
Senses Accurate4 & Counter Concealment2 Olfactory: 6pts - Swarm of bees has great sense of smell
26pts Total

Skills:
Expertise Sugar foraging 2: 1pts 
1pts 

Stats:
STR -2: -4pts
FGT -1: -2pts
PRE -1: -2pts
INT -1: -2pts
WILL -1: -2pts
-12pts Total

Everything not mentioned would be a default value.


*Looks like Jakk'ari got caught flat footed. Either way he is going to summon some bees and rally ebru if needed. Giving a command is a move action so Jakk'ari will be staying put.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marion Initiative: (1D20)[*12*]

----------


## WindStruck

Bit of nuance to that.  The attack bonus + damage cannot exceed twice the power level.

So for example, Mor'Lag could have an attack that does 10 damage. But in that case the best their attack roll can be is 6.

I do feel like if someone has some sort of attack which could exceed this cap in some way, they need to choose how they limit it before making their attack roll.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Indeed, thats the formula.  Although given the PL is 4, twice it is 8, rather than 16.

As for having more than the caps in total I agree there might ought to be a decidability; but there are two advantages, power attack and accurate attack, that permit that shifting under normal circumstances.  Thats what gave me pause on saying that outright previously!

----------


## WindStruck

The advantages exist, yes, and they only cost 1 point each. Whereas what I was talking about, usually the player would be paying far, far more by dumping many points into one power, stats, or skills...

And oh yes, kinda forgot we were at PL4!  Only 4, sheesh.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> The advantages exist, yes, and they only cost 1 point each. Whereas what I was talking about, usually the player would be paying far, far more by dumping many points into one power, stats, or skills...
> 
> And oh yes, kinda forgot we were at PL4!  Only 4, sheesh.


A good point!  Still, I'm hoping to look for a cleaner solution; but that'll wait until the current adventure, almost over, is completed.

And yes, PL4 adventure babies.  But not forever! Perhaps, not even for long...



Marion, you Death and Decayin' awaits.  To anticipate your question, can indeed catch this entire room with a 60ft cylinder.  But that room also contains your allies, so... y'know.  Caster beware.  After you've acted, it's all the NPC's turns.

----------


## WindStruck

It's too bad that the contagious modifier will still affect allies...

Whoops!    :Small Tongue:

----------


## BananaPhone

We're not in the area of effect. 

They'll melt and melt. The ones that reach us won't affect us either, because Marion will end the effect.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Now, if you're trying to catch as many enemies as possible without any allies, you can catch Cobrahn, Boahn and Pythas, and a whole bunch of wall.  If you're not being so discriminate with your friendly fire, you can get everyone in the room.  Should I assume you're going for the three-fer?

----------


## BananaPhone

Yes, she is discriminating against friendly fire. She might be callous, but she's loyal  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright!  Resolutions are up!  Player turns now!

Important notes:

Active counter attempt on the Death and Decay.
Marion and Jakk'ari got wonked and need to tough it out.
Anacondra (government name: Scarletleaf) hit herself with a HoT.
Isaera and Aleeana arrive this turn!

Attack in any order you like.  Anyone who wants to co-ordinate some kind of action with Emilia or Aleeana may do so under the assumption they will do their best to be helpful in their pending actions!

----------


## WindStruck

Wow, Aleeana and Isaera sure as heck did catch up fast.   :Small Eek:   Are we fatigued or anything?

So Aleeana will act with the next NPC phase...  when does Iseera act?

Also, I should really throw up frost armor as soon as I realize there is fighting.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I did the old cinema trick of pretending two parallel scenes were chronologically linked. But the main party had to wait for the turtle to decide they had gone, and then pass; and they had paused to overcome snek obstacles that are cleared by the time you get there; then approach the Kaldorei with diplomatic caution, etc.  Not to mention Aspect of the Pack has juiced up your move speed considerably, allowing you to cave-parkour and make up a lot of ground.  Is this realistically precise?  Is it much more likely Isaera would have caught up before, or after the nick of time?  Yes.

Am I ashamed of choosing the more cinematic outcomes I have the chance?  Definitely not.  :D

Aleeana, like Emilia, is a 'friendly' NPC, so they act before the enemies do. For PbP simplicity, I usually do their actions either at the very end of the player sequence, unless what they're going to do is important to the PC's considerations.  Emilia just acted at the 'start' of the player round, because it might chance how people react to Marion getting jumped to know a proteccer is already there.  But otherwise, I do them at the end of the PC actions, right before I resolve the hostile NPCs.

There is enough hullabaloo and sound of combat as you approach to have Frost Armor activated when you join the combat, at no penalty.  Isaera, and the rest of the characters, are free to act immediately.  You may expect Aleeana is going to burst in alongside Isaera, and back her up.

----------


## WindStruck

Oh, I forgot about Varghast..  Is the demon coming at some point?

----------


## MrAbdiel

The druids politely asked the warlock to leave her demon behind so they could ambush them better, and like a -foolish fool- she agreed and did not set them on fire on principle.  Shell have to resummon him!

----------


## WindStruck

Oh I see.  She just unsummoned him.

I thought she had left him milling about outside the cave.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## BananaPhone

See?

Marion was agreeable and diplomatic, and it screwed her over. 

She should've started melting MoFo's first and asked questions later.

----------


## BananaPhone

Marion Toughness Save: (1D20+4)[*24*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Marion Toughness Save: [roll0]


Do not forget also _save la poisone_, madame warlock.  Your demonically infused abs may be rock hard against these attacks - but what of your liver's capacity to dispense with toxins?  And the counterspell check, if you'd be so kind!

----------


## BananaPhone

Marion is calling upon her Demonology knowledge to Power Stunt a new AP "Metamorphosis".


"Metamorphosis" (Alternate Form 20pp)

- "Demon Body" (Multiple Effects, 16pp)
- Enhanced Strength 4: +4 Strength
- Extra Limbs 4: 4 extra limbs: Advantages: Improved Grab.
- Immunity 2: Immune to Disease and Poison.
- Flight 1: 4 miles/hour, 50 feet/round, Wings.
- Regeneration 1: Every 10 rounds, Stacks with (Demon Armor: Regeneration 4 - Every 2 rounds)

"Tentacle Strike" (Damage 4)
DC 19, Line: Area 5 feet wide by 30 feet long, Advantages: Fast Grab, Improved Hold.

----------


## MrAbdiel

That's quite a stunt!

I'm going to allow this, because it's cool, and because it's a one-off use because that is how stunts do.  If you want to pick it up as a genuine power later however, I think you might need to save some pennies and start a new 'demonology' array, or some such thing.  Your 20PP array is "Destruction and Affliction", and is rich with nukes; if we stuffed a demon metamorph power in there, it'd be getting dangerous close to "The uniting quality of this array is that they are powers I use" territory!

But, on account of it being a stunt, we'll go ahead with it as an alternate of that array for now, locking you out of your 'splosions for the greater glory of tentacle mauling.

----------


## BananaPhone

Splendid!

When she hits any of the druids with her tentacle strike she can Fast Grab them as a free action, at which point they have to resist a DC 18 strength check or become grappled.

I say 'when' because it's a line attack that auto hits.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Can do!  The interaction of Fast Grab with anything other than a simple attack is a little chin-scratchy.  Strictly speaking, you're only supposed to get fast grab "with an unarmed attack", which is the inbuilt Damage attack that comes out of your strength score.  But this system is built to be flexed, as long as nothing breaks.

I'll say when you lay down a line attack, you can designate your 'primary target' (the one you are hoping to grab), and if you hit them, you can take your free grab attempt.  But I ain't giving you free grabs against anyone or everyone you can lay a slap on!  We'll have to take the 'passing the Dodge check to reduce the power of the hit' test as the check whether or not there is a Fast Grab, otherwise we're juicing too much power out of a 1 point advantage.  1 punch = 1 grab.  Them's the breaks.

When you metamorphose, I suppose D&D drops, so you don't have to worry about the opposing magic roll against the counter.  But you are still gonna need to roll your fort against the poison effect of the claw - it's a linked attack, so it 'hits enough' to trigger the fort check even if you aced the toughness roll!

----------


## BananaPhone

What about a limit of 1 grab per extra limb?

Say like, they had a Damage 0 effect (which is basically what her Tentacle Strike is to stay within Power Limits) that was Burst Area 30 feet and had Fast Grab. 

So visually their four tentacles lash out at foes around them, each tentacle able to snatch/grab an enemy.

Or in the case of a line, the four tentacles shoot forward in a line, each one grabbing someone along the way if they are able?

Or do you want to stick to 1 AoE Melee Attack = 1 Fast Grab attempt against 1 enemy ?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, improved grab means you only need one limb to maintain one grab - so your extra limbs can grab more guys as the turns roll on.  But the ability to inflict a grab condition on multiple foes so quickly is giving me pause.  What's the budget for this move?  Let me see.  To activate Fast Grab, it needs to be an 'unarmed attack', which means it's a modified implicit damage attack.  Your Strength of 4 entitles to you a damage 4 melee attack, so... 

If you improve its _Range_ then it becomes a ranged attack, and not an unarmed attack.  You're definitionally throwing or shooting something then; the hard implication is that it's not a manipulable, grabby part of you.  You'd have to go the hard way of improving _Reach_ which you purchase at 1 flat point per 5 ft.  So 3 points will give you tentacles that reach 15 ft out from you, for example.  From there, you'd need multiattack at +1 per rank (so 4 PP, since we're working on 4 free ranks of damage).  So if you wanted to attack 4 targets each 15 ft away from you radially, each entitled to a Fast Grab, you're starting at...

1 Points Per Rank (Multiattack)

3 Flat Points (Extra Reach)
2 Flat Points (2 ranks of Accurate)...

Which would mean you could make 4 attacks at +0 and with a damage DC of 19.  That's 9 points, before adding counterbalancing modifiers.

If you're really just trying to establish grabs and not worrying about damage on the attack, could take the Accurate Attack advantage so you can cash in the +4 damage effect for +4 to the attack roll.

----------


## WindStruck

Holy mother of pearl!

What in the Nether indeed.   :Small Confused:

----------


## BananaPhone

> Well, improved grab means you only need one limb to maintain one grab - so your extra limbs can grab more guys as the turns roll on.  But the ability to inflict a grab condition on multiple foes so quickly is giving me pause.  What's the budget for this move?  Let me see.  To activate Fast Grab, it needs to be an 'unarmed attack', which means it's a modified implicit damage attack.  Your Strength of 4 entitles to you a damage 4 melee attack, so... 
> 
> If you improve its _Range_ then it becomes a ranged attack, and not an unarmed attack.  You're definitionally throwing or shooting something then; the hard implication is that it's not a manipulable, grabby part of you.  You'd have to go the hard way of improving _Reach_ which you purchase at 1 flat point per 5 ft.  So 3 points will give you tentacles that reach 15 ft out from you, for example.  From there, you'd need multiattack at +1 per rank (so 4 PP, since we're working on 4 free ranks of damage).  So if you wanted to attack 4 targets each 15 ft away from you radially, each entitled to a Fast Grab, you're starting at...
> 
> 1 Points Per Rank (Multiattack)
> 
> 3 Flat Points (Extra Reach)
> 2 Flat Points (2 ranks of Accurate)...
> 
> ...


Could replace the 3 points of Extra Reach with 1 for Elongation (15 feet).

The "Fast Grab" triggering off an unarmed attack that's also an AoE (thus auto-hit) attack works in RAW, as far as I can tell (I could be wrong though, I'm no rules guru). _But_ it _is_ a nasty tactic, as grappling is a really good tactic build to make for characters. If you're uncomfortable with its potential abuse (like using a selective blast radius Damage 0 diminished range melee attack to get a free grapple against everything within a 30 yard radius up to the amount of limbs you have available) I'm fine with nixing it, and just house-ruling it to only work on the intended target, as you mentioned.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Could replace the 3 points of Extra Reach with 1 for Elongation (15 feet).
> 
> The "Fast Grab" triggering off an unarmed attack that's also an AoE (thus auto-hit) attack works in RAW, as far as I can tell (I could be wrong though, I'm no rules guru). _But_ it _is_ a nasty tactic, as grappling is a really good tactic build to make for characters. If you're uncomfortable with its potential abuse (like using a selective blast radius Damage 0 diminished range melee attack to get a free grapple against everything within a 30 yard radius up to the amount of limbs you have available) I'm fine with nixing it, and just house-ruling it to only work on the intended target, as you mentioned.


Oh yeah, Elongation is the way to go, there.  For sure; good call.

The Fast Grab thing.. I'm still not quite sold.  Strictly speaking, I don't think those in an AoE are explictly _hit_ at all.  _Hit_ and _miss_ are terms attached to attack checks; AoE's do not employ checks at all.  Thus the problem, because Fast Grab anticipates substituting the linked attack check as for the check associated to begin the grab - a check that isn't made.  So what shall we use as the "attack check" that Grab wants us to make?  The average result of an attack of that rank?  Just call it a hit, and call it a day?  Consider it an attack check of 0?  Some answers may feel more intuitive than others, but we are jury rigging either way.  We are off the grid.

I'm inclined to make a call and move on just to keep the combat moving, so for the sake of ongoing combat motion, let's keep it as a line attack, with the primary target exposed to a linked grab that activates if they fail their 'avoid half of the aoe ranks' check.

The V2.0 Metamorphosis, with the jelly-arm helicopter assault, we can bash out later on if you want to pick it up long term, presuming your allies don't quietly kill you for being so wildly, overtly demonic!

In good news, though the grab didn't go off, you got a -1 and a Daze off on Cobrahn, and a -1 on Boahn!

Mor'Lag and Jakk'ari, get to gettin'!  Jakk'ari, your bees experiment is approved, but don't forget to soak that axe attack!

----------


## BananaPhone

> Oh yeah, Elongation is the way to go, there.  For sure; good call.
> 
> The Fast Grab thing.. I'm still not quite sold.  Strictly speaking, I don't think those in an AoE are explictly _hit_ at all.  _Hit_ and _miss_ are terms attached to attack checks; AoE's do not employ checks at all.  Thus the problem, because Fast Grab anticipates substituting the linked attack check as for the check associated to begin the grab - a check that isn't made.  So what shall we use as the "attack check" that Grab wants us to make?  The average result of an attack of that rank?  Just call it a hit, and call it a day?  Consider it an attack check of 0?  Some answers may feel more intuitive than others, but we are jury rigging either way.  We are off the grid.
> 
> I'm inclined to make a call and move on just to keep the combat moving, so for the sake of ongoing combat motion, let's keep it as a line attack, with the primary target exposed to a linked grab that activates if they fail their 'avoid half of the aoe ranks' check.


Well the Extra Limbs aren't 'Projections' (which is an actual extra), they're extensions of the characters body, and unless they're wielding some type of actual weapon, they're performing 'unarmed attack'.  The Fast Grab advantage just says "when you hit with an unarmed attack", so if you've got a Damage 0 effect based on Strength with an Area effect and it hits, I don't see why Fast Grab wouldn't proc, outside of course the limitations based upon limb number (a guy with two arms can't grapple a room full of people for example). 

If those in the AoE aren't 'hit' they wouldn't take damage. They have to get hit (which occurs auto because of area, they get a Ref save against it for half) to take damage. So if they take damage, they have to have been hit, and if it's an unarmed hit they get fast grabbed.

It's a pretty nasty tactic and build, so I can understand your apprehension given it's potential for abuse.As I like to ride that line of effectiveness and fun, I totally get not wanting it over-done and I'm fine with a house-rule restriction being that you can only fast grab the target you were aiming at, even if others get caught in the AoE. 

I also think the 'unarmed' part was put in there to prevent people with AoE Move Object just insta-grappling everyone in the area of effect. 





> The V2.0 Metamorphosis, with the jelly-arm helicopter assault, we can bash out later on if you want to pick it up long term, presuming your allies don't quietly kill you for being so wildly, overtly demonic!


Why would they do that? She's a sweet, harmless and charming girl that'll also be the groups money-pot  :Small Smile: .

----------


## WindStruck

MrAbdiel is right though.

A grab *requires an attack roll*. It's too cheesy to allow an AoE attack to count as a grab against everything automatically without something equivalent to that necessary attack roll.

----------


## BananaPhone

Under normal circumstances, yes.

_"You attempt to grab a target. Make an attack check against the target. If successful, the target makes a resistance check against your Strength (or the rank of a grabbing effect) using the better of Strength or Dodge. If you win with one degree of success, the target is restrained (immobile and vulnerable). Two or more degrees leave your opponent bound (defenseless, immobile, and impaired). You can attempt to improve an existing hold with another grab action on a following turn. Any resulting degrees of success are cumulative, but if you lose, the target escapes."
_
But Fast Grab changes that slightly:

_"When you hit with an unarmed attack you can immediately make a grab check against that opponent as a free action (see Grab). Your unarmed attack inflicts its normal damage and counts as the initial attack check required to grab your opponent."_

So you make a melee attack that can double as a grab attack, and jump straight to the Strength check to resist being grabbed. This is intended to help mostly with martial artist builds, like if a hero had Judo or something and it was in their training to go immediately for a grapple. You can also justify it in other ways, such as Marion here having multiple tentacles striking someone from different directions, thus relying on their 'Dodge' defense to avoid it etc.

And Area attacks hit automatically.

You're right that it's a pretty nasty combo, which is why I'm fine with MrAbdiel house-ruling restrictions on it.

----------


## WindStruck

Yes, fast grab makes it so that you automatically make your grab check when you hit.  But notice that for this to work, you still had to make an attack roll.

----------


## BananaPhone

But you bypass that by paying more PP to make it an area attack. It becomes an auto-hit, but you run the risk of them making their Dodge save and eschewing the Fast Grab proc. (which is exactly what happened here with Cobhran) You've basically paid PP to make the onus on _them_ to pass their check rather than you passing yours.

----------


## WindStruck

So if what everyone is agreeing on is that they have to pass their dodge check to see if they get grabbed or not, okay, I guess that seems fair, since some sort of roll is involved and it isn't just an "everyone gets automatically grabbed" attack.

I still feel I should point out that the main point of an area attack is _hitting multiple targets_. Going from being able to only hit one dude, to _six or more_, is insanely powerful, and is the obvious reason it costs more CP. I think the fact that it _always_ hits and a roll only reduces its effectiveness is merely a design decision.

----------


## BananaPhone

Basically, yes. 

Though when you get grabbed, you do get a Strength check to oppose it, so there are 2 different rolls before someone is Grabbed. 

Without Fast Grab, there's 3 rolls, and maintaining a Grab without Improved Hold and Improved Grab is almost just as detrimental to the Grabber as the Grabee.

----------


## Plaids

Rolling for toughness and fortitude saves against the attack from Serpentis.

(1d20+1)[*7*] Toughness need a 20 or better
(1d20+1)[*7*] Fortitude need a 15 or better

* Looks like two degrees of failure or more occurred for both. Can I choose which condition occurs? If so, then defenseless would be preferable.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alas, that's some rough rollin'.  The failure against the affliction renders Jakk'ari _stunned_; the 'choose one' is for the design of the attack, sadly.  That's two degrees of failure.  But that's three degrees of failure on the axe blow: a -1 injury penalty, and Jakk'ari is _staggered_ until he recovers by his regeneration!  That's a world of hurt.  You can recover that stun right away by burning a Victory Point; otherwise, Jakk'ari's going to spend this turn reeling, and will get to re-make that Fort test at the end of his turn to attempt to shake it off.


As for Marion's tentacle bonanza... Well, I disagree that your assembly cut-and-dried just works RAW; I think there's enough blank space there to make other arguments, and those arguments are the danger we run playing a game where it's possible to spontaneously develop powers at dramatic points of combat!  The Grabbed condition, paired with the easilly acquired Improved Hold and Improved Grab, is just way too powerful to dispense with fewer chances to avoid it.  But beyond that, the line attack just... isn't quite the right way to build that effect.  If these are attacks with your body, I'd really want you making them as attacks, with your body.  It's just not sensible to suggest that your limb attacks _automatically hit_ in any way; just as a monk who wanted to take an AoE burst to skin as running around punching everyone in the room wouldn't get the nod.  I _intuit_, because the writers do not _state_, that part of the wheelhouse of 'physical' characters is the ability to execute all those disarms, and trips, and grabs, where blastier splats get the AoE splashes.  So if/when you want to build the Marion-strosity for a purchased power, we'll have to hash it out in detail, but I'm confident we can make it worthwhile.

That said, I neither want to slow down the game demanding you rewrite, nor do I want to discourage you guys taking big swings with interesting alternate effects in this way.  So for now we'll keep going with the line attack as you have it written; but the grab is only available on your primary target, and the Dodge roll they make against the AoE is doing double duty as the hit determiner for the purpose of fast grab.

Feather, Mor'Lag hit with the attack - I assume the +8 to hit means you were going for a +0 damage effect, because landing the blow to try the grab was your primary goal?  But she managed to weasel out of the grab again. The slap, even at 0 damage, was a 2 degree hit, though.  She's back to -1, and dazed again.  I'll incorporate the description into the next post when I do all the NPC's, but that's the outcome!


So Plains, I need you to let me know if you're going to buy out of the stun with VP or endure it for a turn.  If you're buying it off, it's your turn - if you're not, it's mine!

----------


## Plaids

It looks like bees will have to wait. 
I'll spend a VP to remove the stunned condition. 

A post will be written soon.
*Looks like my luck has returned to equilibrium.

----------


## MrAbdiel

What a time for a 20.  NPCs act tonight!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Posted!  Cliff notes: Jakk'ari's plea worked, and he has received healing.  Mor'Lag's hard work has been undone by the self-healer (nerf druids in area blizz ffs) and the fortune of that combat may be turning; but Marion's transformation has brought a lot of heat her way!

Player turn go!

----------


## WindStruck

I think I recall hearing that the healing power tends to drag out M&M fights _even more_!

In short..  FOCUS THE HEALER!!   :Small Furious: 

 :Small Big Grin:

----------


## BananaPhone

So, saves:

Toughness 1: (1D20+4)[*22*]

Toughness 2: (1D20+4)[*13*]

Fortitude: (1D20+4)[*10*]


So, rolled awesome for the first one but still failed, against DC 23 in a PL 4 game  :Small Tongue: .

Then stunned, impaired, dazed and at -1. After her big transformation and failure to do anything meaningful she's now stunned, can't act next turn, impaired, dazed and at -1 from a group of Team Attack + Linked Attacks.


Yeah, I don't feel bad about my auto hit + attempt to grab combo anymore  :Small Tongue: .

----------


## MrAbdiel

Its called tanking and youre nailing it!

So net, stunned and -2, I think; between the lightning and the big chop?  I think you need to make another fort Check against weaken toughness to lightning, but thats like three dudes big bashes you ate; and you havent really had a chance to make use of your regeneration! Nows the chance!

----------


## BananaPhone

Another fort save, we can't miss that can we.

Fort Save: (1D20+4)[*11*]

Awesome, _another_ failure, now I'm rolling Toughness at +1.

----------


## WindStruck

How unlucky.

Is anyone else going to point out how the little (maybe?) healing druid just BONKED an ogre with her STAFF for 5 damage?

That does seem pretty crazy strong, especially considering it's a glorified stick, and she's not transformed into a big monster.

----------


## BananaPhone

How many hero points do we still have, each?

----------


## WindStruck

Any rolls I can make in regards to that big creepy snake in the background?  Is it some sort of threat?  Or..  is there something else going on with "breaking through to the dream"?

Insight: (1d20+14)[*18*]

Perception: (1d20+10)[*17*]

Don't think any of my expertise rolls will be applicable.

----------


## MrAbdiel

At -1 toughness against lightning for one turn, yes!  You still scintillate with lingering charge.  It was quite a wallop of a turn; and if your allies dont succeed on helping you out some, then youre probably in for a rough next turn too.  Youre fighting 5 opponents who arent idiots and are invested in winning!  Do not despair; I only inflict these things so you may enjoy having overcome them, in the after-time!

As for the staff actually, yes, thats my mistake.  I had thought all out attack was a baby power attack (-2 to hit, +2 damage ranks) but upon closer inspection its a whole different thing.  So thats a DC 18 toughness check, for MorLag.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> How many hero points do we still have, each?


I am not keeping track; but I havent found much occasion to trigger complications in this run, so Id be surprised if there was more than 1 in most accounts coming into this brawl.  Emilia had 2 at the start I know; started with 1 and earned another by immediately humiliating herself in self-destructive behaviours that are going to have knock on effects.  But she used one against Verdan also.


As for the snake your magic expertise would apply, though it is not specific enough to warrant a bonus like it did for the key line stuff, here.  You (and anyone) can roll that!

----------


## WindStruck

Okay well here's my arcane magic expertise:  (1d20+14)[*30*]

Don't forget the other rolls I made, if they help.

I'm not really sure what I'm going for here, just trying to understand what's going on better, otherwise I may as well just pick any target on a whim to attack.

By the way, I think Isaera has two VP to spend at the moment?  1 from start of this arc, another gained from a mana addiction complication fighting Verdan.

----------


## MrAbdiel

That is correct; youve held off using them quite restrainedly.

With a whopping 30

The Emerald Dream is the home of many beings, but some of the greater kind are Wild Gods - potent spirits aligned to nature and life (for the most part), like Ursun the bear, and Goldring the wolf.  High elves have long since become distant from such interests, but they play an important role in Night Elven society.

 and, for that matter, Troll society; for the Loa that all trolls have ties to are Wild Gods or atleast, they are categorised so by mortals.  This voyeur serpent is some manner of Wild God.  It seems very intent on watching the fight, but unable to participate.  Whatever the Druids of the Fang were doing with it, your arrival has put a stop to it.

----------


## Feathersnow

(1d20+6)[*9*] toughness check!

----------


## BananaPhone

> "Lets try not to actually _kill_ anyone unless we have to, though," she adds.



"Exterminate the vermin!" - Marions reply. Probably.

----------


## BananaPhone

> I am not keeping track; but I havent found much occasion to trigger complications in this run, so Id be surprised if there was more than 1 in most accounts coming into this brawl.  Emilia had 2 at the start I know; started with 1 and earned another by immediately humiliating herself in self-destructive behaviours that are going to have knock on effects.  But she used one against Verdan also.


In that case, Marion is burning 1 VP to shake off the Stun effect.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh yeah, she has horror wings too!

Well, he passes the dodge check vs the line, which reduces the DC of the toughness check by half ranks; but then he fails the toughness check by two degrees anyway, so he's up to -2 and dazed.

But passing the initial dodge check does insulate him from the grab.  For future reference though, the DC on that is derived from your strength, right?  DC 14 then?

----------


## BananaPhone

4 Strength + 4 from Extra Limbs + 10 base = 18 DC check to beat being grabbed.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Interesting.  There's a complex interaction there.  The extra limbs give you a +1 circumstance bonus per rank - but that's a bonus to your attack check, not a penalty to their defense roll, so it applies to the check that, using fast grab off this line attack, you're not rolling to hit with anyway.  Since I'm rigging up a substitute for that roll as per our previous discussion, I'll apply that +4 as DC to the dodge save against the attack _for the purpose of dodging the grab_.  But he hits an 18 on that, all the same - these elves have proven slippery against all grabs so far.  It's entirely dice-made, but it's sort of fitting for these snake cultists!  He is merely bludgeoned, and Marion has scooted roofward.  There's about 30 ft of clearance to the mossy, stalectitey roof; so you can be up there.

I...don't think Extra Limbs applies its bonus to the defender's roll, though; just to your grab attempt roll.  Let me know if you think I'm reading it weird.

----------


## BananaPhone

Well the SRD says of Grab:

_"You attempt to grab a target. Make an attack check against the target. If successful, the target makes a resistance check against your Strength (or the rank of a grabbing effect) using the better of Strength or Dodge. If you win with one degree of success, the target is restrained (immobile and vulnerable). Two or more degrees leave your opponent bound (defenseless, immobile, and impaired). You can attempt to improve an existing hold with another grab action on a following turn. Any resulting degrees of success are cumulative, but if you lose, the target escapes."_

While Extra Limbs is:

_"If you apply all of your limbs to a grab attempt (rather than taking the option to leave some of them free), you gain a +1 circumstance bonus per rank in Extra Limbs to a maximum of +5, much like a team check."_

What _specifically_ that bonus is to, whether To Hit or the Grab Check (which is the DC the opponent has to beat) is not specified, however interpretation often falls in favour of it being the Grab Check. (which makes sense, as 4 arms holding each of your limbs is a lot harder to escape than 1 holding you by one of your wrists, eg). Extra Limbs also isn't subjected to PL limits, while something like Elongation is specifically written as being subjected to them.

The penalty to their attempt roll comes from Improved Hold (people are at -5 penalty to escape a grab), but I've yet to land a successful Grab so that's been inconsequential so far.

----------


## MrAbdiel

It is quite a mess of an unclear series of rules.  We can make some reasonable extrapolations, though.  If you decide to pick it up long term, we'll make sure to understand its contours and play. I promise I'm not trying to nerf you into the ground or punish you for having the temerity to flex! I just OOC saw the possible overpower of the omni-grab; and also rolled pretty good for the enemies reacting to your transformation.  You've dealt out the most punishment in the fight so far, though!

Re: the Regeneration, your highest one regens every two turns, right?  Since you took your first injury just before your last turn (the first attack didn't hurt you!), I think this turn is the first 'tick' and at the beginning of your next turn, you'll regen your highest condition.


*Mor'Lag and Jakk'ari*, you guys are up!  Jakk'ari got a Rejuv from Ebru, and Mor'Lag got a 2 degree fail on that toughness check, so you're at a -1 and dazed!  Your opponent (Anacondra) has been slippery thus far, but Emilia's nearby now, flanking Pythas who was trying to flank you.

----------


## WindStruck

Not sure how the regeneration stacks.  Would it just be simpler to add them all up for a new single, higher rank regeneration?

At least Marion had something cool to do.  I was trying to wrack my brain thinking of my own power stunt I could pull off, but I'm afraid I only have 12 CP to work with as an alternate effect.. soo...  nothing too fantastic there.

I figured my best play was just going with arcane missiles, and maybe saving the VP for something else... most likely reactive to getting a butt whooping like the rest of you all.

----------


## BananaPhone

I, too, thought it was cool that Marion could spend her turn getting her face kicked in  :Small Tongue: .


You could try:

"Slow" (Shapeable Area Affliction 4)
1st degree Hindered, 2nd Degree Stunned, Limited Degree, Secondary Effect, Cumulative, Resisted by: Will, DC 14, Shapeable Area 1 (30 cubic feet)


Just shape the area on all of the Druids, make them all take Will saves every round until they're all stunned. Every time you'll cast it they have to take 2 saves and the effects are Cumulative. It's also Area (Shapeable) which means you don't have to roll any attack, you just cast it and they have to take 2 saves.

All for 12 points.

----------


## MrAbdiel

That ain't bad!  With the * that it's not 2 saves per cast precisely, since it's explicitly not stackable and recasting it the turn after 'resets' the hanging secondary effect. But you could always cast it in turns alternating with something else!

Edit: Re: Regeneration, rereading Marion's thing, Marion's 1 point from Metamorphosis is stacking with her 4 from demon armor to result in a single, 1 regen every 2 turns rather than a 1 every ten and a 1 every 2.5.  Which is both better and easier!

----------


## WindStruck

Technically it's not "better" since one value is 0.4 healing per turn and the other is 0.1 healing per turn.  Add them up and it exactly equals 0.5.  Still, by far, very simple!

My issue with the power stunt things was that I was trying to go with warcraft mage themed stuff.  So yes, slow is a spell, but I only recall it being a single target. And afflictions didn't seem so great either. Enemies can roll high to negate it or only get the first degree usually. And then they get saves every turn so no telling how long it lasts.  Probably short.

That said, a shapable area spell is probably the best bang for my buck considering how many enemies there are. With so many targets, it's likely that at least a few might be affected.  Even then..  stunned doesn't fit the slow thing. I think an ice themed spell would be a better fit.   :Small Smile: 

Hmm.

30 cubic feet is like...  3 x 5 x 2 feet.  How is that supposed to do anything?  lol

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Technically it's not "better" since one value is 0.4 healing per turn and the other is 0.1 healing per turn.  Add them up and it exactly equals 0.5.  Still, by far, very simple!
> 
> My issue with the power stunt things was that I was trying to go with warcraft mage themed stuff.  So yes, slow is a spell, but I only recall it being a single target. And afflictions didn't seem so great either. Enemies can roll high to negate it or only get the first degree usually. And then they get saves every turn so no telling how long it lasts.  Probably short.
> 
> That said, a shapable area spell is probably the best bang for my buck considering how many enemies there are. With so many targets, it's likely that at least a few might be affected.  Even then..  stunned doesn't fit the slow thing. I think an ice themed spell would be a better fit.


Ye olde Blizzard?  A classic.



Re: 30 Cubic Feet.  I guess the idea is to like... snake it around where you want it?  Ten feet forward to the first enemy, then two branch off ten more feet to two other enemies.  It's cheaper, though not more comprehensive, than a Burst with selective.

----------


## MrAbdiel

In an effort to combat slow-downs (my fault as much as anyone's) I might, in combats like this, use my GMly priveledge to take sensible actions for PCs when we come up on three days pause.  No hard feelings or anything; I know how things get, and no one thumps their fist to say "RL > RP" more than me!  But I'll only take actions which seem reasonable given the trajectory of the scene under such circumstances, and I won't pull the trigger on any big critical decisions in as much as I can help it!

----------


## BananaPhone

Who are we waiting on?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Jakk'ari and Mor'Lag remain to act; I'm about to go to bed, but I'll check in tomorrow and shuffle the turn along if they've both been too busy to hit it.

----------


## Feathersnow

I'm going to try to break her staff, will roll with a penalty

(1d20+6)[*26*]

----------


## BananaPhone



----------


## WindStruck

What an excellent play!  Even if it wasn't a nat 20.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## MrAbdiel

Wow!  What a smash!

Well.  The good news is, you have Improved Smash so theres no -5 penalty for you to smash a held object.  And rolling that 20 means the dc is going to be 15 (base) +2 (strength after accuracy sacrifice) + 5 (crit) = 22.

Unfortunately, an object needs to fail its toughness check by 2 degrees (6 or more) to break, and wood had an effective toughness of 3.

But the good good news is I rolled a total of 13, so thats three degrees - a break in spectacular style.

With give Plaids a little bit to decide and act but Ill post later today!

----------


## WindStruck

I noticed plaids had posted in my own recruitment thread... but I wonder not here as recently.

----------


## MrAbdiel

He's a faithful fella; I'm sure he's just busy and is doing the thing (applying for a soon to start game) with the running deadline.

In the meantime, I acted for him; and it turns out he kicked ass.  I have posted.

Highlights: Jakk'ari uses a grounding totem (Deflect with Redirect) to catch Boahn's next lightning bolt and throw it back at him.
Ebru entangles Pythas, and Emilia, Isaera and Aleena lay the hurt on him but he rolls so well that he only takes a little damage
Lord Serpentis brushes off Aleeana's hidden freezing trap and chops her within an inch of her life
Cobrahn almost stabs and poisons Isaera, but Emilia intervenes with the Interpost advantage
Anacondra attempts to entangle Mor'Lag so she doesn't get beat up.

PC turn go now!

----------


## WindStruck

Quite a nice update.

I am pretty worried for Aleeana though.  The IC fluff says she was "skidding back to thump prone against the mossy wall of the cave" but according to the conditions, she's.. not actually prone right?

Still.  I'm perfectly willing to act like it.  How about this?

Get a VP for Isaera to rush to her sister's aid?  I'm not even sure if I can do anything (no treatments, no healing magic, no leadership advantages to remove conditions)  but I think it sets up something cinematic to spend that gained VP next turn pulling off a powerful magic stunt.

If you like that idea, great.  Otherwise.. I guess I'll be doing plain old boring mage stuff for he most part.

----------


## MrAbdiel

You're right!  I modelled an affliction power off knocking prone, but didn't realise there was a weird double-condition called prone already.  She's just stunned, and staggered.  Merely cinematically prone.

I'd give you a VP for spending your turn throwing yourself bodily in the way.  It'd count for your Peace or Family motivations.  The VP needs to genuine inconvenience you - so you'd be using your move to get to her, and your action to, I guess, instinctively bodyshield her, or something similar.  It'll leave you somewhat exposed!  But I'll take your bargain.

----------


## BananaPhone

May I have a VP for beong inconvenienced by your ridiculously good rolls? :Small Tongue:

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hmm.

*Checks Marion's Complications.*

Only if you spend next turn settling on the ground, exalting in the thrill of your demonic self - perhaps, taken off guard by the bizarre panoply of sensations this new transformation has caused.

Other than that, alas!  I cannot.  But thank you for being a good sport!

----------


## WindStruck

Well my idea was pretty much wasting my whole turn (aside from moving over to Aleeana). Wasting a turn counts as an inconvenience, right?   :Small Confused: 

Maybe not enough of one?  I don't know. I'm not entirely sure what you mean by body shielding. Isaera would try to defend her sister, of course, but.. that word "body shielding'.. even as far as doing non-optimal or silly things for the sake of complications, I think even Isaera would think acting as a literal meat shield is a terrible idea.

edit: well, either way. I do have 2 VP right now, so even if that doesn't work out, I suppose I could just burn one of them anyway.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, I don't mean she'd throw herself in the way and use her body as a shield - which would be something like defenseless, in addition to being the obvious target.  But I mean spend your turn interposing yourself, making Isaera a more obvious target to Serpentis than her battered sister.  That's sufficient for me, for the VP.

----------


## WindStruck

Hm. The more I think about it, the more I kind of want to do all those things, and yet also burn those meta resources, doing something useful, while also probably making Isaera a nice juicy target *now*.

Can I spend a Victory Point AND use extra effort within the same round?  If so, I'd like to try this:

*Spoiler: Power Stunt*
Show

*Unstable Pyroblast* - magic, fire

damage _12_
inaccurate 4
will use dexterity to hit, even though it's close ranged.


If you're okay with me trying to take a HUGE swing at the boss (at the expense of accuracy), I think it may work since it's _technically_ within PL limits? I'm planning a 12 damage attack and a -4 roll to hit.

But before you sign your life away on this contract, I will tell you before hand that the Victory Point will be used to improve the attack roll.  So I wouldn't say there's a low chance of it hitting.  Probably a fairly decent chance actually.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sounds like a pyroblast to me.  Damage 12 Inaccurate 4 is an interesting setup.  I've no problem with this stunt - VP to help the attack, Extra effort to get fatigued to make the stunt?  Sure.  Big swings!  Biiig swiiiings!

----------


## WindStruck

Excellent!  I'll make the roll here...

As before with trying to fix the ley line, the VP being spent is optional. As in, if the first roll is good, no need to spend that VP.  I'll roll them both here though and we'll see what we get.

first dice: (1d20)[*2*] -4

victory point dice: (1d20)[*12*] -4

----------


## WindStruck

... sadly, a "12" is 2nd lowest you can get on a victory point spend.

I don't think an 8 is hitting!

That's disappointing, but I'll write up a some nice cinematic fluff to go with it anyway.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Not a remarkably promising roll, alas!  I don't suppose you want to spend your second VP to chase these sunk costs?  :D

----------


## WindStruck

Oh. It didn't occur to me to spend a second for the same die roll.  And I don't think there's anything in the rules prohibiting that...

So, uh.. sure. Yeah. ALL OR NOTHING!! What are the odds I'll roll just as badly???  (The answer is 20%)

(1d20)[*1*]

If the die roll is somewhere around 10-14 will you be able to tell me if it's a hit or not so I can finish the post?

edit:  Well.  That turns into an 11!!!   That sucks.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, you're unlikely to hit with your highest roll -  a 12.  Some classically Windstruck rolls there, I'm afraid. :/  But the big swings are appreciated!

I've developed a pretty loose approach to resolving the good-guy turns with simultanaety because I do all the bad guy turns at once, as well; and it evens out the advantage.  Ebru would be likely to try to Entangle someone - which would render them vulnerable, and theoretically halve active defenses, which would mean, if that was on Lord Serpentis, you'd hit him. But right now she's being menaced by Pythas, so she has immediate fears.  So... Blah.  You still have that stunt power until the end of the fight, so hopefully you can still let it rip!

----------


## WindStruck

Leaked SCP-6820 footage:

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Leaked SCP-6820 footage:
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show


 :Biggrin: 

The RNG continues to thwart you, alas.

Unless someone has a way to rapidly impose a vulnerable condition on Lord Serpentis - thus halving his active defenses to a hittable degree - the pyroblast is gonna miss.  But, since this is all rough and simultaneous and we don't have the benefit of table chatter to co-ordinate, if, for example, Mor'Lag or Marion manages to pull off a Grab on him, I'll permit events to be jostled in such a way that they cause the attack to hit.  But that's all we got!

----------


## WindStruck

Yes, please.  Everyone immediately stop what you are doing and help support my reckless endeavor.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## BananaPhone

Would attacking Serpentis from behind and above count as Subtle 2? So he'd have hos active defenses halved?


If Marion flew over and grab attacked him from behind and above, he wouldn't see it comiglng at all, so Sublt 2 would represent his active defenses (dodge and parry) being halved against such an attack?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hmm.  I think the standard is fairly radial awareness.  I think you normally have to _impose_ conditions with a power or maneuver in order to benefit from them, since combat is a churning mess of awareness and whatnots.

But, considering you took a big swing and I am inclined to reward teamwork shenanigans.. sure, I'll say he would be vulnerable to such  an attack from Marion, right at this moment.  Go for it!

Edit:  Not a precedent to be relied upon, but you can ask whenever it makes sense, and I'll see if I can squeeze justification out of my stone heart.

----------


## Plaids

Sorry for not posting recently. I recently caught a cold. Good job on keeping the combat moving without doing something too drastic like chugging healing potions.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Welcome back buddy.  I got a use out of Jakk'ari's Deflect (interpreted as a grounding totem) but aside from that I don't think I did much autopilot on you.  You're good to go this turn!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Post updated with the consequences of Marion's attack.  Jakk'ari and Mor'Lag still to act; Mor'Lag still to roll defense against the entangling roots.  I know you're just getting back into the swing, Plaids; and that RL is leaving you little wiggle room Feather.  When you guys get time.  You know how it be.

----------


## Feathersnow

(1d20+1)[*8*] trying to dodge the roots!

Edit:  guess I fail

----------


## Feathersnow

I can do this, right, spend an AP to learn a dispel effect as a stunt to unsummon the roots?

----------


## BananaPhone

So, with their leader dead, the rest of the druids are leaderless. 

If we arrest them and bring them back, they could corrupt which-ever Night Elves they interact with. Marion votes to put them all out of their misery.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I can do this, right, spend an AP to learn a dispel effect as a stunt to unsummon the roots?


You can!  You can spend an AP (or VP, if you will) to learn an "Alternate effect"; so you can construct a power equal to the highest power value of your related attack - probably your dispelling blow - and use it as normal for the rest of the encounter.  Alternatively, you can just spend a VP to overcome a condition.  But action-manifesting powers looks good on Mor'Lag.  Probably a rank 4 nullify of some variety, with the modifiers you prefer.




> So, with their leader dead, the rest of the druids are leaderless. 
> 
> If we arrest them and bring them back, they could corrupt which-ever Night Elves they interact with. Marion votes to put them all out of their misery.


Hey, they might not give you a choice.  Their leader is out of action, but they haven't thrown down their arms or nothing!  Just because you regen'd to -1 this round, and that's the only damage any of the PC's have on them, doesn't mean its over!

----------


## WindStruck

Wuh.. wha?    :Small Eek: 

We did it?    We did it!!!

I'd have retconned my post to make it more vague, but I guess you did a bit of storytelling magic to fix the discrepancies anyway. That could probably fit in a Marvel movie. A brief moment of disappointment fakeout before a moment of triumph.

Too bad that one guy is burnt to a crisp!!


*edit:*  Well, there might be a slight chance their leader won't be dead if he gets help from the two druids in this room that can cast healing magic.  But perhaps we have to forcefully negotiate that point.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sometimes the dice conspire to make a good story - the dark night of the soul, the dénouement.  A little more often if we're using a system and philosophy that is willing to be a little rubbery with initiative action order, on account of the PbP medium.  Huzzah!

Speaking of rubber interpretations, in M&M, 4 degrees of failure is just incapacitated.  But that's designed for a world of four colour heroes and starry eyed daring do.  Warcraft isn't exactly Westeros, but people do die there; so things might be a little more ambiguous.  If you're in a life-or-death fight, it'll be up to me - or perhaps a randomizer - whether a given opponent engaged with all your vigor is killed with taketown-force or not.  If you want to fight in a deliberately non lethal and restraining way, that's something you might consider building powers for making strategies; or asking for a circumstance penalty in combat to hit people.. non-lethally.  That may or may not be possible, with curses that rot your organs or huge, cowabunga pyroblasts though!

----------


## BananaPhone

Oh, make no mistake, when Marions done he's sushi.

----------


## WindStruck

> Sometimes the dice conspire to make a good story - the dark night of the soul, the dénouement.  A little more often if we're using a system and philosophy that is willing to be a little rubbery with initiative action order, on account of the PbP medium.  Huzzah!
> 
> Speaking of rubber interpretations, in M&M, 4 degrees of failure is just incapacitated.  But that's designed for a world of four colour heroes and starry eyed daring do.  Warcraft isn't exactly Westeros, but people do die there; so things might be a little more ambiguous.  If you're in a life-or-death fight, it'll be up to me - or perhaps a randomizer - whether a given opponent engaged with all your vigor is killed with taketown-force or not.  If you want to fight in a deliberately non lethal and restraining way, that's something you might consider building powers for making strategies; or asking for a circumstance penalty in combat to hit people.. non-lethally.  That may or may not be possible, with curses that rot your organs or huge, cowabunga pyroblasts though!


Yeah that's true. This isn't some kid's comic book with superheroes in spandex that get flung through ten buildings and just brush themselves off.  Also it's kind of why I figured Iseara taking a 3-degree damage hit was a more serious thing: a spear to her body.

If you want to houserule that it's harder to make nonlethal attacks, well, I guess that makes sense.




> Oh, make no mistake, when Marions done he's sushi.


I think this guy is _already_ well-done.  The only thing to do now is sticking a fork in him.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## WindStruck

Still waiting for Mor'Lag to be impressed by Isaera's awesome magical prowess, frying the big bad dude with one spell!

It's snake and bake, and Marion helped!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Snake and bake... *Facepalm*  I'd deduct a VP for that, but you don't have any.

I can't offer you another one for this wasted turn I'm afraid - I've already tapped that complication on you this adventure. But mad RP props for doing the character thing, and not the combat optimal thing!

You can, however, make me a perception, or insight check.  Your choice.  Open roll.

----------


## BananaPhone

Sorry for not posting. I was going to post last night but I had a few too many rusty nails and am nursing a hang-over atm.

----------


## MrAbdiel

No problemo BananaPhriend.  :)

----------


## WindStruck

> I can't offer you another one for this wasted turn I'm afraid - I've already tapped that complication on you this adventure. But mad RP props for doing the character thing, and not the combat optimal thing!


You did?  When?

perception: (1d20+10)[*13*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

> You did?  When?
> 
> perception: [roll0]


 Oh wait, no we just talked about it earlier in this fight.  But anyway, with the tide so dramatically turned back your way, I cant reimburse it this time.  But you didnt ask for it to be, so dont even worry about it!

Perception roll acknowledged; will account for in next post.

----------


## BananaPhone

> No problemo BananaPhriend.  :)


*Warm feelings*

----------


## MrAbdiel

I rolled Mor'Lag's defenses and next attack for her; another stalemate, with perfect soaks on both sides.  Feathersnow's a little busy right now; I'm sure she'll post back in when she can, but for now Mor'Lag is on /follow.

Pythas went down, from the accumulation of toughness penalties from earlier attacks and, finally, the damage over time (secondary effect) of the Moonfire Ebru put on him.  It's just *Boahn* and *Anacondra out there now*.  Time to end this!

Aleeana isn't feeling super mobile, but she'll make a ranged team-attack against whomever Isaera is targeting this turn.  Emilia is going to  try to co-ordinate with Jakk'ari against Boahn.  Ebru is going to turn her attention to whichever of the two fights seems the least in-hand after the PC's have acted.

----------


## WindStruck

Dear God... Is it over?  Is my curse finally over?!

----------


## MrAbdiel

I hope so!  We'll observe your rolls to come as if we aren't anticipating a curse, and see how they average out!

----------


## WindStruck

Well, at least they didn't just kill the tauren and feed their pet snakes ground beef.

----------


## WindStruck

It occurs to me with Feathersnow MIA and Plaids being very very sporadic...  and Marion remaining silent, I guess all the talking here will be up to me.

----------


## MrAbdiel

So it may seem, for now; but the crew has pulled through, and we approach now the epilogue of the adventure.  I might do a bit of a round-up post, now that you have unchallenged access to friendly druids who can fill in the gaps in your knowledge.  But if a Isaera or anyone else has specific questions, Ill take em!

----------


## Feathersnow

I'm back!  Will respond shortly

----------


## MrAbdiel

WB! @Plaids, check in when you can, my friend.  I'll be acting under the assumption that Jakk'ari will carry on being the diplomatic troll that he prefers to be, in the meantime.

----------


## Plaids

Sorry for being sporadic. I'll be checking in now that the adventure is shifting gears. Are we just going to grab the sleeping elf on the way out?

----------


## MrAbdiel

I did it!  I wrapped up the stuff!  And you even kept enough druids alive that I couldn't see a reason why they wouldn't participate in recovering Naralex on the way out.  Woo!

Last call for questions for druids!

----------


## WindStruck

Are Aleeana's eyes still green?

If she wanted to try changing them back closer to blue, I have an idea....

----------


## Plaids

That's a lot of text. I'll be posting soon.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Posting soon!  Thanks for your posts, everyone.

Clarifier, Plaids - do you mean for Jakk'ari's story of the Murloc attack on Gadgetzahn to be a kind of parable he made up to tell a story about actions and consequences; or is he recalling a genuine event he witnessed?  It's the kind of wacky things that goblins might do and cause, but I'll keep in mind if this is allegory or recollection!

----------


## WindStruck

The story really is wacky.  I thought the goblins were always just exploiting nature ...

Go figure that the one time someone tries something different, then it turns into an utter disaster.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## BananaPhone

That's what you get trusting druid magic. 

Marion will be happy to contract out designing and building a series of irrigation channels.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Marion: With some irrigation we can create arable land here for sure
Druids: We don't want arable land we want pristine impenetrable forest
Marion: *Blank face* How will that make any money or food
Druids: our food is moonlight and our currency is acorns and beads
Marion: Okay well GROOVY MAN I'm out




Also, Isaera brutally cutting down her sister then immediately feeling bad about it and trying to mitigate it is the most authentic sisters interaction ever.

----------


## WindStruck

So what about the idea about Aleeana's eyes?

----------


## MrAbdiel

You are right, sorry; I saw that then blanked on it.  Ill address it with a short IC post when I get home later!

----------


## WindStruck

If she wanted to keep her eyes green I guess that's fine.  I just gathered from our last little sisterly RP session/flashback that she was worried about them not reverting back to blue.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lil' post done.

Also, having done a bunch of re-reading the thread, I want to reiterate how grateful I am for you guys just looking past and rolling with all my weird typos.  I don't understand how I manage some of them; but gosh are they there, in much greater abundance than I am comfortable realizing.

----------


## Plaids

> Posting soon!  Thanks for your posts, everyone.
> 
> Clarifier, Plaids - do you mean for Jakk'ari's story of the Murloc attack on Gadgetzahn to be a kind of parable he made up to tell a story about actions and consequences; or is he recalling a genuine event he witnessed?  It's the kind of wacky things that goblins might do and cause, but I'll keep in mind if this is allegory or recollection!


The idea at the time of posting was that the story was true and observed from a distance and while scouting the town. In hindsight it would be more convenient if the story was exaggerated a little bit. Since such a large attack would have been taken advantage of by the Farraki. I wanted to make a humorous story after being inspired by some humorous wow quests.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> The idea at the time of posting was that the story was true and observed from a distance and while scouting the town. In hindsight it would be more convenient if the story was exaggerated a little bit. Since such a large attack would have been taken advantage of by the Farraki. I wanted to make a humorous story after being inspired by some humorous wow quests.


Kernel of truth, expanded for flavor.  Perfect, works for me. :)

----------


## BananaPhone

> ((Thinking about competition, Marion?? you're looking at it!!))

----------


## WindStruck

tbh, in the WoW games, nothing ever happened to the zeppelins, and it was always REALLY quick (I'd say far less than a day spent traveling).

Meanwhile it's strange you say going through the barrens is the safest when what.. we have quillboar, centaurs, thunder lizards, harpies, and raptors to worry about?  Not even to mention more humanoid threats like bandits and vengeful cultists...  Yes I know you're said safest time wise, but yeah.. who cares about that when you could just wind up dead or kidnapped?   :Small Big Grin: 

In any case, Isaera's main concern is simply being able to have something decent and fashionable to wear for this event.  She surely has something in her belongings already that can make do, but maybe it would be possible to acquire something else in ratchet with the extra time they have.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> tbh, in the WoW games, nothing ever happened to the zeppelins, and it was always REALLY quick (I'd say far less than a day spent traveling).
> 
> Meanwhile it's strange you say going through the barrens is the safest when what.. we have quillboar, centaurs, thunder lizards, harpies, and raptors to worry about?  Not even to mention more humanoid threats like bandits and vengeful cultists...  Yes I know you're said safest time wise, but yeah.. who cares about that when you could just wind up dead or kidnapped?  
> 
> In any case, Isaera's main concern is simply being able to have something decent and fashionable to wear for this event.  She surely has something in her belongings already that can make do, but maybe it would be possible to acquire something else in ratchet with the extra time they have.


It's true!  Usually you just have a fun little cruise on the zeppelin and off you go.  I think in Wow there's no zep point between Orgrimmar and Ratchet, but it makes sense there would be - certainly right now, before the world-spanning network of gryphons and wyverns is not yet established.

But yes, the road is more safe for you _except_ for the quillboar, centaurs, thunder lizards, harpies and raptors.  XD

Operating with the assumption that, as rough tough adventurers, you are able to take care of yourself against ground threats fairly handily; but a zeppelin catching fire and crashing into the sea, well... 

Whatcha gonna do?  And there's a scoop of 'not trusting the new technology' in there.  I imagine warcraft travellers would be as reticent to start travelling by zeppelin as humans were on airplanes, back in the day.

And the foot route is all main roads, for the most part; a patrolled by crossroads soldiers and orgrimmar outriders, so y'know.  "Safe"!

EDIT:

I believe, by the way I'd dispensed 8 XP from adventures so far and an also a 5 PP for profession dabbling and 5pp for racial stuff, after my audit previously.  And I know it was a little confusing getting things straight at that point, while I was figuring out how to do professions and what I would demand to qualify for certain feats of crafting.

Now, in reward for your victory in the Wailing Caverns, we're going up to PL 5 - and with a new hit of XP to boot.

I've been having a little trouble tracking character stats because some sheets are updated and some arn't, but I've been moving the expected numbers a bit and didn't know what to look for before to help during character creation.  But I do now!

So we'll end up at PL 5, with 105 points spent - atleast 5 of which must be on things to promote your character's species' distinction in the world, and atleat 5 of which must be in skills/advantages to simulate professional learning (Expertise, and Artificer chief among the options).

Soon I'll make a new OOC 2 thread which we'll start by plugging in your character sheets, but *Now would be a good time to Rebuild* your character if there are features you haven't used that you don't want anymore, or if your time playing them has revealed you overspent or underspent in one place or another.  It'll also provide an opportunity to update powers and attacks to the new PL of 5, which means for example a higher defense threshold, and an AttackBonus/EffectRank limit of 10, instead of 8.

If you are super jazzed to get on top of that now, feel free to post your updated character sheet here in this thread, and we can always copy it over to the new one shortly.

*But PL5, 105 PP, (+5PP Race, +5PP Profession)*.

----------


## Feathersnow

I'll get on this!  I, ironically, am consumed by real WoW atm.  I am in love with the new Dracthyr mechanics and my humanoid Visage is a cutie.   They convinced Chromie to send them through time because they are convinced they are the protagonist sent through time to save the past. (I, like, everyone in Blizzard, loved Babylon 5)

----------


## MrAbdiel

Awesome.  Now would be a good time to harvest back some of those points you've put into things like Close Combat as a skill - while skill limits at PL 5 is like.. 15, you can only really benefit from about 5 points of that skill under most circumstances, to deliver your strength 5 (ie Rank 5 damage) attacks!  So you might have some spare points to put into manifesting some more arcana.

Also, Yeah, the Dragonflight hype is real.  I like evoker too!  I was a little sad at how.. weedy they looked at first, but then there was that bit on the alliance side where one of the NPC's says something like "Oh boy, a whole new place with new mountains to climb" and it occurred to me Dracthyr probably should have underdeveloped forelimbs since they never have to climb unassisted by wings.  Maybe; that's what I thought, anyway.  And Soaring is welcome over the old point-and-autofly.

My Dracthyr is a Neltharion Loyalist in denial, lol.  Refuses to believe that the Earth Warder is dead, or was ever corrupted.  It's a lie.  Or a test to get us to operate semi-independantly while retaining loyalty.  The General will return.

...He _will_ return.

----------


## BananaPhone

> Whatcha gonna do? And there's a scoop of 'not trusting the new technology' in there. I imagine warcraft travellers would be as reticent to start travelling by zeppelin as humans were on airplanes, back in the day.


Don't forget that the Alliance emissary travelled from Lordaeron to Northrend by Zepplin, to tell Arthas that his King told him to go home.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I.. don't remember that at all!  But it sounds legit.

Should have taken a gnome submarine.  Where the love for gnomes?

----------


## BananaPhone

Reposting. Not 100% locked in. This is her having gotten back to Rachet.

I was tempted to start creating some "portal" magic, but I might leave that for a little bit. She got a buff with her spells doing more damage, and learning how to summon a Felhunter, her new pet. As the felhunter can't speak, she'll call him Barkley, in the absence of an actaul pet dog. (Bark-ley, get it?)

I'm thinking of ways to play around with some points for equipment (a wand), so she can put her 'sustained' damage spells on someone and then dakka dakka them with a wand.

Or a gun maybe. She is a pretty stellar engineer. 


*Spoiler*
Show

Marion Mordis




*Name:* Marion Mordis
*Race:* Human
*Homeland:* Former Kingdom of Alterac
*Profession:* Warlock, Proprietor of Mordis Trading Company
*Age:* 19


*Abilities:* (14pp))
Str 0, Sta 0, Agl 0, Dex 0, Fgt 0, Int 4, Awe 2, Pre 1

*Defenses:* (18pp)
Parry 5
Dodge 5
Toughness 0/5
Will 5

*Skills:* (26pp)
Expertise (Mining) +7, Expertise (Business) +14,  Expertise +14 (Magic - Fel), Insight +6, Perception +6, Persuasion +11, Technology +14.

*Advantages:* (10pp)
Attractive 1, Benefit (Status - Minor Noble) 2, Ritualist, Inventor, Move-by Action, Benefit (Wealth 4 - Multi-Millionaire), Move-by Action

*Powers:* (38pp)

*Summon Demon*(Enhanced Trait 5pp)
Enhanced Trait: Inreased Duration (continuous), Heroic, Distracting, Mental Link, Sacrifice, Noticeable, Check Required (DC 16 Expertise: magic), Quirk (Requires 1 Soul Shard as created by Artificer), Activation (Create Summoning Circle via Ritualist)

Minion - Voidwalker - Varghast
*Spoiler*
Show


*Abilities:* 0pp (Straight zeroes.)

*Defenses:* 0pp.  Zeroes across the board except toughness, which is 8 because of the Protection power.

*Skills:* (10pp.)

Insight +5, Perception +5, Intimidation +5, Close Combat +4, Expertise: Demonology +1.

*Advantages:* (2pp.)

Uncanny Dodge and Interpose.  

*Powers:* (37pp)

*Immunity:* Interaction Skills - 5pp

*Demonic Regeneration* (Array) - 11pp
_Consume Shadows:_ Regeneration 10 (1 Toughness Penalty Removed per Round)
_Alternate Consume Shadows:_ Regeneration 20, Persistent, Source: Nether Energies, Limited: Only when Unsummoned. 

*Torment* ("Mass Taunt" Weaken:Attack) - 9pp
Weaken:Attack - 4 Ranks
Selective +1 Per Rank
Area Burst +1 Per Rank
Quirk (Penalty Removed if attacking the Void Walker) -2 Flat
Activation (Move) -1 Flat.  

*Protection* - 8pp
+8 Toughness



- Alt. Power: Felhunter

*Spoiler*
Show


TBA






*"Demon Armour" (Multiple Effects 10)*
Protection 5: Toughness 5
Regeneration 5: Regeneration 5, every 2 rounds.

*"Destruction and Affliction" (Array 23pp)*
*Main Power:*Corruption (Blast 5, 20pp)
Perception range, DC 20, Secondary Effect, Increased Duration (Sustained)

_- Alt. Power:_  Shadow and Fire (Blast 5, 19pp))
Accurate 2, Range 400 ft, DC 20, Homing 1, Multiattack, Variable Descriptor (Fire or Shadow)

_- Alt. Power:_ Death and Decay (Cylinder Area Damage 4, 15pp)
Area (Cylinder) 30ft, 300 ft range, DC 19, Contagious, Increased Duration (Concentration), Increased Range (Range)

_- Alt. Power:_ "Blast Wave" (Blast: Cone Area Damage 5)
400ft range, DC 20, Cone Area 2: 120 feet cone, DC 15.


14 Abilities + 37 Powers + 10 Advantages + 26 Skills + 18 Defenses = 105/105pp


*Complications:*
*Motivation: Thrills:*

*Motivation: Knowledge Accumulation:*

*Motivation: Restoration of Family Name:*

*Motivation: Restoration of Family Prominence and Wealth:*

*Reputation: Alteraci Minor Noble:*

*Reputation: Warlock:*

*Quirk: Flirt:* 



As for her goals over the coming time:

*Spoiler*
Show


- Make an excellent impression in Orgrimmar, thus working towards a complication goal. (Restoring family name)
- Expand her trading company size by investing and entering new markets, thus working towards a complication goal. 
- Politely pester Jaina again about buying a chunk of Theramore, using her 'atta girl job with Wailing Caverns and making good impression in Orgrimmar, thus working towards a complication goal. 
- Be on the look out for a fit, strapping young fellow with some intelligence who doesn't mind changing his last name to hers, thus working towards a complication goal. (Also that he doesn't mind that she's an aspiring Azerothian Jeff Bezos who's also a dark wizard with pet demons, but you know how young men are when an attractive friendly lady is interested in them, those type of considerations sink in priority)

----------


## BananaPhone

*Reads Windstrucks post*


See this is why Humans have _Diplomacy_ as a racial  :Small Tongue:  haha.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Big lol.  I love longsuffering uncle Jakk'ari.

"But girls, don't you want to camp and see the wonders of nature?"

"Ew, no Uncle Jakk'ari we need time to shop."

*Marion, Isaera and Mor'Lag all pivot and walk off looking at their iphones, popping bubblegum in unison.  Camera pans to a sad Jakk'ari.*

Edit:  Hmm.  I beleive Mor'Lag began the journey to the oasis in a custom sundress they were quite proud of having.  I imagine it's either been battered to rags by the adventure, or perhaps carefully folded up and stowed beforehand!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sounds like weve mostly settled on the zeppelin plan!  Ill advance us to ratchet tomorrow.

----------


## Plaids

The zeppelin plan is good with me. Walking and flying both have their own risks and potential random encounters. I think the zeppelin would provide more opportunities for locked room mysteries like murder mysteries or scavenger hunts. I think hoofing it would have given some more fork in the road exploration like climbing the mountain or walking through the haunted mines.

I'll have the PL5 PP105 + 5Racial + 5Profession +8QuestXP character written up later. I would really like to make use of arrays to better reflect the variety of shaman attack that can be used instead of just a flat ranged attack.

I have a question regarding arrays. Are we using x standard base cost +1 cost per additional move costing x or some other house rule?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> The zeppelin plan is good with me. Walking and flying both have their own risks and potential random encounters. I think the zeppelin would provide more opportunities for locked room mysteries like murder mysteries or scavenger hunts. I think hoofing it would have given some more fork in the road exploration like climbing the mountain or walking through the haunted mines.
> 
> I'll have the PL5 PP105 + 5Racial + 5Profession +8QuestXP character written up later. I would really like to make use of arrays to better reflect the variety of shaman attack that can be used instead of just a flat ranged attack.
> 
> I have a question regarding arrays. Are we using x standard base cost +1 cost per additional move costing x or some other house rule?


Ooh, thanks for checking - it'll just be PP105 + 5Racial + 5Profession, with the quest XP wrapped up in the PP105!

We're using the standard system.  So buying an alternative power is a flat 1pt purchase on a base power - but it ought to be united somewhat in theme. "Totems", "Attack spells", "Summonable Demons", etc.

----------


## WindStruck

I was thinking about this situation more, and maybe I was overreacting...

I still do not think what Marion was planning to do is a good idea, but you know what?  Bring it on.  Isaera will outfox you.   :Small Tongue:

----------


## BananaPhone

*Reads private spoiler*


Well if that's the worry, may I offer an anodyne? I had 0 intention of hiring forces on that scale, I actually had no intention of hiring any forces at all lol. I envisioned her making some risky but potentially lucrative asset investments before they left, and returned to find her money had many times increased as a result, owning parts of of goblin enterprises (those whacky little greenskins) and some companies back in Stormwind. 

She was then going to use her huge new found wealth as one of the wealthy ladies in the region to...leverage buying that part of Theramore she wanted from Jaina  :Small Tongue: .

Does this ease concerns, or still rather her be capped 3 for now? Like it's still extraordinary, going from being a penniless drifter half a year ago to now being one of the wealthiest women in the lands of Kalimdor, and as a young human, via her own ingenuity and business acumen, is still a pretty impressive feat.

As a build note, I also forgot to add (Flaw: limited) to her Experise (Magic - Fel) which will give her another 5 PP to spend.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yeah, 3 Wealth is still pretty boss.  And if it's tied up in off-screen, non-adventure stuff, I won't charge you for that 'phantom' extra point of wealth because it's not really in play.  Wealth 4 is just a monumental amount of leverage in a world in which money means plenty; having it but not using it would make Marion kind of dull!  Better to not have it, and for it to exist ethereally is _already leveraged_ wealth.

Edit: So you're limiting her magical expertise so she knows very little about non-Fel magics?  This is acceptable.

----------


## BananaPhone

Her +14 (Magic - Fel) I think was something we covered earlier, as she was kicked out of Dalaran for practicing demonology. The remaining 5, I'd put 2 pp into Expertise (Magic), giving her +8, which is still a respectable amount for someone her age, but clearly not her area of speciality.

The other 3...well with her spare point from Wealth, that's 4 EP. 

*Thinks*


It's tempting to load her up with more nasty spells, but I like making well-rounded characters that can mechanically do a bit of everything. 

Maybe a point to buff her summon. 

Then 3 points worth of variable Equipment, wands, grenades, utilities etc.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Fair enough!  Just to be clear, I asked everyone to specialize their Expertise: Magic in (Fel) or (Arcane) or (Shamanic), but those aren't inherantly limited;  They have the core competency of understanding of the various magics of the world, but with special concessions when dealing with your particular brand of magic.  So you taking the limited flaw on it would sacrifice that broad competency.

----------


## BananaPhone

Ahh, that's likely where the wires got crossed then. 

Still, this method she really knows what she's talking about with Fel, she's got a decent understanding of magic otherwise (given her age and expelled out of Dalaran status) and it free's up a few points for a variable equipment.

----------


## WindStruck

So it sounds like you may want to have high ranks in the expertise fel magic and then a few ranks in the arcane?

----------


## BananaPhone

That's basically what it is, yes. By playing with the limited flaw I can get the most out of it points wise, be suitable mechanics wise and have a few points left elsewhere to spend on other things, like Equipment.

----------


## BananaPhone

This is 3 equipment points:

_"Device as Equipment" (15 EP, constructed device)_

*- Main Device:* "Charged Wand" (Blast 5)
500 feet, DC 20, Accurate 3 (+6 to hit), Advantage: Power Attack.

*- Alt. Power:* "Smoke Grenade" (Concealment Cloud 4)
Area: Cloud 15 feet radius, DC 14 Will, All visual senses, Attack.


I just had an annoying, STEM epiphany. 

Marion will design and build a multibarelled, repeating rifle prototype. This is 4 EP.

_"Device as Equipment" (19 EP, constructed device)_

*- Main Device:* "Mordis Arms Repeater Rifle Prototype Mk 2" (Blast 5), The "MARS"
500 feet, DC 20, Accurate 3 (+6 to hit), Advantage: Power Attack, Multiattack.

*- Alt. Power:* "Smoke Bomb" (Concealment Cloud 4)
Area: Cloud 15 feet radius, DC 14 Will, All visual senses, Attack.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I remain super grateful for having the best and most tolerant set of players in this game.  New post is up; bits and pieces for everyone to respond to.  They're not all strictly contemperaneous, as things in the scenes are happening between midday, when everyone arrives at the tower, and some people head to town; and the evening, when everyone presumably returns to the tower for the meeting. I'll reunite the scenes with the meeting next post, as I don't anticipate any of these scenes stretching way out!

----------


## Plaids

The story has been really fun. I'm glad that there has been a decent continuity of GM and players so far. On another note, I've been playing Hearthstones book of mercenaries and that has a mixed group of heroes with differing goals and personalities from Azeroth banding together to defeat threats to both the horde and alliance. They even fight against a snake cult in the Wailing Caverns. The heroes even have an interparty betrayal and conflict along the way, hopefully that doesn't happen to this group.

----------


## BananaPhone

+1.

I've enjoyed the game quite a lot and the way the characters bounce off of each other. Marion and Isaera's soft passive-aggressive antagonism, long suffering Uncle Jakk'ari, and wide-eyed Mor'lagh. It's been fun so far! ^_^

----------


## WindStruck

Yeah it has been fun!

I kind of wish our other players stuck around....

----------


## Feathersnow

I've had lots of fun.  There is an extra big patch this week, so I'm going to buckle down and write some serious stuff for Mor and Lag and retool my character sheet.

----------


## Plaids

With the holidays around the corner the game is taking a hiatus. Any idea when it will resume?

----------


## MrAbdiel

It's not officially taking a Hiatus!  (Merry Christmas by the way!)  I've just been spreading out my attention to other projects and things.  I mean to reply to the replies as they sit today!  But also, the informal hiatus - not expecting people to post over the next week and some - is certainly there.  I won't make any dramatic scene movements before new year, and everyone's checked in!

----------


## BananaPhone

I've enjoyed the game quite a bit, and was surprises to check the 1st IC page and see that it's been going on for over a year.

Merry Christmas and Happy and Happy New Years all!

----------


## MrAbdiel

> It's not officially taking a Hiatus!  (Merry Christmas by the way!)  I've just been spreading out my attention to other projects and things.  I mean to reply to the replies as they sit today!  But also, the informal hiatus - not expecting people to post over the next week and some - is certainly there.  I won't make any dramatic scene movements before new year, and everyone's checked in!


_"Durr durr durr, I'm gonna post TODAY," said Past-MrAbdiel; doubting himself even as he made the declaration and rejecting the reasonable opportunity to accept the hiatus..._

Family events all done here; and despite my hubris related delay, I've posted!




> I've enjoyed the game quite a bit, and was surprises to check the 1st IC page and see that it's been going on for over a year.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy and Happy New Years all!


Woo hoo!  Over a year!  If we get to the point where we are being compelled to make a second thread because the old one is too long, I will consider this the greatest victory of all.

----------


## Feathersnow

Yay!  Update!  I'm sorry I've been kinda phoning it in lately, so I don't have much to respond to yet, but I'm unsure that Mor'Lag would be doing much, since they are waiting until they get to Orggrimar to prepare.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Yay!  Update!  I'm sorry I've been kinda phoning it in lately, so I don't have much to respond to yet, but I'm unsure that Mor'Lag would be doing much, since they are waiting until they get to Orggrimar to prepare.


Orgrimmar is more likely to have ogre sizes, yes.  Though the goblins do have some hobgoblin apparel around...

----------


## BananaPhone

I will post tomorrow evening-ish, as that's when I get back home after a flight.

----------


## BananaPhone

I vote we use the base build point to increase the base 1 step in size. More room for everyone.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Just a general... embiggening?

----------


## BananaPhone

Bigly. 

/char

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hmm.  Well, I dig; but also, I'm sort of doing the base building abstractly enough that I had really been offering, like, base features from the list of features in as much as they can be conceived of in a Warcrafty fashion.  The main function of having a larger facility is just a sort of enhanced sense of luxury, rather than the ability to radio to base of summon elemental guards or whatnot.  

Tell you what, if you go with the 'space for staff to sleep on site' I'll throw in a general embiggening as part of it, since it's hard to imagine a larger premises that didn't also have more space for staff!

----------


## BananaPhone

There is actually a "Wizards Tower" pre-fab base on the Hero Lab app that goes something like:

Toughness: 10
Size: Large

Features: Concealed 1, Dual Size (medium), Laboratory, Library, Living Space, Sealed, Security System 1, Workshop.






With Isaera and Marion, it could be conceived that they work together to create a 'Dual Size', Doctor Who Tardis-style. As far as I could tell (but I could be wrong), the Second Size doesn't take up any more points if you go something like 'Awesome' or something like that. So on the outside the HQ would look the same, but magic shenanigans creates a dimensional pocket inside that's enormous.

Alternatively, a Library or Laboratory might over-lap most of the characters interests the most. 

Though Security System (automatic defences) could again be a collaboration between Marion and Isaera as they create a guardian golem or something.

----------

